#ubuntu-za 2011-07-04
 * nuvolari tips hat
<nuvolari> 'morning
<superfly> cold morning
<sakhi> morning nuvolari superfly and everyone.
<sakhi> Maaz: forecast Cape Town
<Maaz> sakhi: Sunday: Partly Cloudy. High: 14° C., Sunday Night: Mostly Cloudy. Low: 9° C., Monday: Chance of Rain. High: 15° C., Monday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 8° C., Tuesday: Partly Cloudy. High: 16° C., Tuesday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 7° C., Wednesday: Partly Cloudy. High: 17° C., Wednesday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 7° C., Thursday: Mostly Cloudy. High: 18° C., Thursday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 8° C., Friday: Partly Cloudy. H
<Kilos> morning superfly and other cold peeps
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<superfly> morning oom Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, hurry
<Maaz> Hey! Kilos Patience is a virtue, 
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> and virtue is a grace and grace was a naughty girl who didnt wash her face
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> or her hands before messing up her keyboard
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<nuvolari> mornings sakhi, oom Kilos, superfly 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari is it cold in durbs too
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> how things going?
<Kilos> well ty and you
<Kilos> did you enjoy the uk bit
<Squirm> yeah it's not too bad, being Monday and all
<Squirm> Kilos: I loved it
<Squirm> well, the last few months
<Kilos> why you came back so quick
<Kilos> you didnt even get used to the cold
<Squirm> actually I left after the end of winter, so this is kind of winter no.3 for me
<Squirm> but I ran out of money :/ couldnt find another job
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> they normally happy with peeps that will do manual labour for them
<Squirm> ah well
<Squirm> now I'm stuck at home in the middle of nowhere
<Squirm> but it's actually better than before I left
<Kilos> and its too cold here to go swimming in the dam hey
<Kilos> hiya scar[w] 
<Kilos> i found the ZS6 guy again
<Kilos> it be bmg
<Squirm> I've just made more of a mission to be social
<Kilos> aw i forgot to tab him
<Kilos> lol why is it a mission Squirm 
<Squirm> Real Life is an effort
<Squirm> to try and get some people out, wow
<Kilos> eish and you still got many years ahead
<Squirm> my neighbour is so lazy
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> Squirm: sounds like you are too
<Squirm> I went to primary school with him, he's been home like a month or 2 now and I havent seen him
<Kilos> tv addicts?
<Squirm> not for lack of trying
<Squirm> superfly: I am :P But he's worse\
<Squirm> much
<Squirm> the effort lies in getting other people to be active
<Kilos> what does he do Squirm 
<kbmonkey> mornings
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> kbmonkey: There isn't a pot on
<Kilos> apart from as little as possible
<Kilos> lo kbmonkey 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<kbmonkey> oh dear, Kilos did you finish the coffee? ;p
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee on
<Maaz> kbmonkey: There's already a pot on. If you ask nicely, maybe you can have a cup
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee please my favoritest of bots
<Maaz> kbmonkey: *blink*
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Yessir
 * kbmonkey thinks Maaz needs a course in Natural Language Processing ;p
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> I hope you all are keeping warm
<Kilos> im waiting for someone to help that johan on the lists
<Kilos> dont all linux flavours as he calls them work with chown
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and kbmonkey!
<Kilos> or have i not read his question properly
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier Kilos my vriend
<kbmonkey> Maaz, dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier kbmonkey my vriend
<kbmonkey> oh I totally missed that email Kilos, I'll have a look too
<Kilos> i am using karmic and maverick and have no probs with permissions on my external
<kbmonkey> your external is formatted with fat32/ntfs?
<Kilos> shame and he asked yesterday already and no one has helped him
<kbmonkey> oh I have seen this before
<Kilos> ext is ext4
<kbmonkey> il do some tests and see about a solution
<Kilos> i have great fun when boet gets here with his I5 lappy  and he cant even see my external but i see everything on his
<Kilos> he's a win7 man
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> hhe
<kbmonkey> I compiled WINE the other day, took 20 minutes, and then sound did not work. eish ;p
<Kilos> i tried wine with an old age of empires on karmic and it crashed my pc and have been scared since then
<kbmonkey> I play half life 2 on wine no problems :) but since reformat no more games 
<Kilos> but it would help pass the time if i could get it working
<Kilos> lo sdehaan 
<kbmonkey> oh this is just too good: kbmonkey@netbook:/media/disk$ touch this
<kbmonkey> touch: cannot touch 'this'
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> hammertime!
<Kilos> yeah when in doubt use a hammer
<Kilos> the larger the doubt the larger the hammer
<Kilos> that johan sounds like he knows what he is doing too
<kbmonkey> ;p
<kbmonkey> hello sdehaan 
<Kilos> so it will be interesting to see what the answer is
<kbmonkey> I think I have one
<kbmonkey> just booting another OS to test
<scar[w]> good morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi scar[w] 
<Kilos> johan is sorted but i didnt get the mail that trold him how
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> told
<kbmonkey> ah, well i'll post for the sake of completeness in the archives for future searches
<kbmonkey> as I hate it when looking for answers and an old thread never has an answer ;p
<Kilos> ya
<kbmonkey> oh wait there is, eek too convoluted!
<kbmonkey> I want a Tux hoodie
<Kilos> hoodie?
<kbmonkey> yes like a long sleeve jacket with a hoodie, for winter
<kbmonkey> with Tux embroided on :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> nice solution kbmonkey 
<Kilos> whats the 777 for?
<kbmonkey> 777 is the numerical value of saying "owner +rw, gourps +rw, and o+rw"
<kbmonkey> so its basically allowing all permissions for all users :)
<Kilos> ah its not something you gonna use everytime
<Kilos> once only
<kbmonkey> and that will also handle future users, or new installations, or other computers too ;)
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> i got it saved in my sudo chown file
<kbmonkey> it's the one thing I do remember from my Red Hat course I did in 2001 :p
<Kilos> lol. i dont remember much . have to safe everything and try remember where i saved it
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> kung fu panda is awesome :D
<Kilos> when you use wine to play a ms game do you have to reboot like with windows
<kbmonkey> no you don't Kilos, it's more like you run the .exe through wine
<kbmonkey> wine game.exe
<Kilos> oh not gui
<Kilos> from the command line
<kbmonkey> when you install a game, it puts the game shortcut in your menu under WINE for you
<Kilos> you dont have an icon you double click to play?
<kbmonkey> or you can make your own shortcut.
<bmg505> anybody here that knows how I can get ipcop not to accept udp 5060 packets at all, I am down with the flu and mtn bussiness is driving me around the bend
<Kilos> lol. ok i gonna try.
<bmg505> hello all
<Kilos> hi bmg505 
<kbmonkey> some games don't make a shortcut, that's when you do one yourself. but its easy, ask if you need help :)
<Kilos> will do ty kbmonkey 
<Kilos> bmg505, are you a ham
<kbmonkey> I usually go to appdb.winehq.org kilos and look up the game in question and see if there's any special instructions to install
<Kilos> oh my
<bmg505> Kilos, feel more like off mince meat today, but yea I am
<kbmonkey> sorry bmg505 don't know ipcop 
<Kilos> ah i wondered the ZS6
<bmg505> well its simple iptable, you cannot stop the packet from being delivered or so it looks like
<bmg505> *iptables
<bmg505> yea you can even spy me on aprs.fi put in zs6lmg-14 will see my car
<bmg505> you should wonder about the lmg bit not the zs6 :)
<Kilos> the ZS6 brought back memories from 40 years ago when i tried to learn morse
<Kilos> then fell in love and forgot to carry on
<Kilos> but still have a yaesu ft200 i think it is
<kbmonkey> I never got a chance to play on a ham radio. but I did do some morse code as a kid for fun
<Kilos> it would have been so much easier with maaz around
<Kilos> -- .- .- --..   .. ...   .-   -.-. .-.. . ...- . .-.   -... --- -
<kbmonkey> ha ha ha. he sure is :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> kbmonkey,  i got wine1.2 in maverick. do you think thats good enough for the old age of empires 2
<Kilos> i see there at the wine hq to register they ask what version of wine and there 8 later versions
<Kilos> bhut that would be another 20m of downloads
<kbmonkey> 1.2 should be fine Kilos - http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=99
<kbmonkey> it got a gold rating :)
<Kilos> ok i will register with that and see if i can find what they say about aoe2
<Kilos> ty
<kbmonkey> but as wine goes, its best to try.
<kbmonkey> you dont have to register to look up info, you register to vote, and submit test reports
 * Kilos thinks superfly happy you are here now he gets some rest from all my questions
<kbmonkey> he he :)
<Kilos> oh ok i go look for where to query
<kbmonkey> see here http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=147&iTestingId=63102
<Kilos> ok
<kbmonkey> see the poster comments on what they did. usually disabling compiz and running in a window (ie no full screen) solves little issue
<Kilos> ok will do ty
<Kilos> i cant even get it to install
<Kilos> grrrr
<kbmonkey> awe :(
<kbmonkey> its very hit and miss sometimes.
<Kilos> the one guys says he installed from the cd
<Kilos> mine just opens and plays the music
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> how did you open it?
<Kilos> i just put the cd in
<Kilos> but i tried right clicking the aoe icon but no choice to install
<Kilos> tried the open with autorun prompt
<Kilos> didnt work either
<Kilos> said it cant find the autorun program
<kbmonkey> try run the setup directly in a terminal
<kbmonkey> wine /media/path-to-the-cd/setup.exe
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> okpath to cd?
<Kilos> would that be wine /media/cdrom0/setup.exe
<kbmonkey> yes try that
<kbmonkey> but it depends on what the cd is named, and what the setup file is named
<kbmonkey> so you could use file explorer too, nautilus, if you click on the .exe or right-click and open it with wine
<Kilos> how you find what the cd is named
<kbmonkey> see the files on the CD with nautilus?
<Kilos> i tried the windows program loader there but no good
<kbmonkey> is that the same as a setup?
<Kilos> the file is aoesetup.exe
<Kilos> tells me its not an executable bit
<kbmonkey> eh, that sounds strange
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you dunno murphy
<Kilos> as jy kan sukkel , sal jy
<kbmonkey> if I had aoe I could try :p
<Kilos> if i member right on karmic long time ago when i put the cd in it asked if it must install/open with wine
<Kilos> i keep trying
<Kilos> to kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> well I dont know why the exe has to be executable as it runs through wine ;)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> it doesnt even ask to open with wine
<kbmonkey> can you right-click the setup and open with... and select wine
<kbmonkey> see a CDRom is read only and does not support executable bits by default,
<Kilos> i try
<kbmonkey> if you cant find wine in the list, expand the custom command box, and type in 'wine' and click okay :)
<Kilos> looks like i got something
<Kilos> inswtall q4wine from synaptic
<kbmonkey> try that, never used q4wine myself
<Kilos> went open with q4wine and had to next next lots and now it is open same as with windows
<Kilos> will tick the insatall button now
<Kilos> its installing
<Kilos> whew
<kbmonkey> good hope that goes well! gotta run to shops for now :] 
<Kilos> ty very much
<Kilos> go safe
<kbmonkey> q4wine should let you launch the game then I guess
<superfly> I got both Age of Empires working in WINE
<kbmonkey> ah well let's see if kilos got his running too superfly 
<Kilos> hiya Kerbero 
<Kilos> bmg505, is the 6 for gauteng
<Kilos> and 5 for natal
<queery> i
<queery> oops
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> ms sucks even with a jug of wine
<rodemire> Afternoon people.
<rodemire> I had a hard drive with 3 OSs installed" Windows 7, XP and Ubuntu 10.10. I accessed XP through the Windows 7 boot loader. On some random day, i just couldnt access XP anymore, when i selected it, the machine would restart. And its been doing that since then, (about a month ago). 
<rodemire> I tried "fixmbr" and "fixboot" to get it working but its not working. I then deleted the Windows 7 partition and tried again, but its still not being booted, and its not appearing in grub, when i "updayte-grub"
<rodemire> How can i get my XP back?
<kbmonkey> hi rodemire 
<superfly> Ask the Windows IRC channel?
<kbmonkey> lol
<kbmonkey> thats nasty ;p
<superfly> Well, most people in here use Ubuntu, not Windows, and that's because they don't want to use Windows
<kbmonkey> if update-grub wont detect it, then your xp install is corrupt or broken
<superfly> in fact, some people in here have not used Windows in years
<kbmonkey> i stopped using windows last week. for good :)
<kbmonkey> fixmbr is the windows equivalent of grub, rodemire. as such update-grub will just override whatever fixmbr did
<superfly> There are plenty of places offering Windows support... It's no doubt easier to get Windows support than Linux support, so why ask the one place that *doesn't* deal with Windows?
<Kilos> hi rodemire 
<kbmonkey> 10.10 uses grub2 ?
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> rodemire, you can try boot with xp cd and do a recovery
<rodemire> Kilos: Thats what i tried last night, i use Ubuntu like 90% of the time but i still need a little bit of XP, and i remember from way back that u can fix it from Ubuntu, so my qtn kinda qualifies for this forum right?!
<kbmonkey> you have a Ubuntu live CD rodemire ?
<rodemire> Yep, i do.
<kbmonkey> (or live usb)
<rodemire> i have both. Live CD and live usb.
<kbmonkey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling GRUB2
<kbmonkey> if you can boot into the Ubuntu install, you could reinstall grub without a live CD rodemire 
<kbmonkey> do you know how many drives your PC has rodemire ?
<rodemire> If i reinstall it, will it pick up the XP or do i need to do something first?
<rodemire> Hard drive = 4, the partitions are too many, dont remember. 
<kbmonkey> eek. okay
<Kilos> sudo update-grub should see them all
<rodemire> i'll try reinstalling grub, thanks kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> the grub reinstall will auto scan other OS's for you
<Kilos> or was it sudo grub-update
<kbmonkey> rodemire, boot into the Ubuntu
<tumbleweed> dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc should re-install grub
<rodemire> "sudo update-grub" doesnt pick up XP. 
<rodemire> I'll show u screenshots when i get home.
<Kilos> ah
<kbmonkey> and you can run from a terminal: sudo grub-install /dev/sdX (where X is your drive where your Ubuntu disk)
<Kilos> do what tumbleweed  says
<kbmonkey> you can see which disk your / is mounted when you run "df"
<Kilos> there is also #grub where the grub peeps are
<tumbleweed> update-grub should pick up windows when you are booted from the ubuntu system. If you have chrooted in from a live CD, it may not
<kbmonkey> didn't know there a #grub
<Kilos> yeah i been there too
<Kilos> had lotsa hassles at one time
<Kilos> everyone said replace the drive
<Kilos> and the fault was in the cpu cache
<kbmonkey> that's very obscure place for boot issues!
<Kilos> somehow xp had corrupted it
<kbmonkey> oh, go figure
<Kilos> took months but now it be kiff again for last few months
<kbmonkey> no windows OS ever touched my current hardware :p
<Kilos> thats good
<Kilos> thats also why i am scared of wine
<Kilos> game starts up in full screen mode then hangs
<Kilos> and i cant get to another desktop to try what one of those guys at winehq said
<kbmonkey> ctrl-alt-backspace?
<tumbleweed> kbmonkey: that's been disabled for a while now
<kbmonkey> oh, I usually enable that again
<Kilos> how do you re enable it kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> ctrl+alt+f1 to tty and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart ;)
 * tumbleweed was only too happy to see it gone, it's easy to type bymistake when you are using ctrl-alt-arrow to change virtual desktop
<kbmonkey> your backspace is next to your arrow keys tumbleweed? o.O 
<Kilos> i went ctrl+alt+f1 and said shutdown
<kbmonkey> you can also ctrl-alt-del from tty 
<Kilos> kbmonkey, i need some way to tell aoe not to use full screen
<tumbleweed> kbmonkey: I might have started typing before I rieleased ctrl-alt
<|3o|3> /etc/init.d/gdm restart!? Thanks kbmonkey, I've always wanted a way to log off when my panels are broken for some or another reason
<Kilos> something about cfg
<tumbleweed> kbmonkey: a SAK will also kill X, so there is a keystroke to do it (if you have a sysrq key)
<kbmonkey> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key#.22Raising_Elephants.22_mnemonic_device
<kbmonkey> that's the one :)
<kbmonkey> that will tell your pc to shut down and unmount disks and reboot properly if things get choppy
<Kilos> i found that sysrq key  so its alt+sysrq+what other key?
<kbmonkey> yes kilos :)
<kbmonkey> the keys in that wiki link
<Kilos> lol kbmonkey  what other key? anyone
<Kilos> it just says another key
<tumbleweed> Kilos: different keys do different things
<kbmonkey> see that link kilos, there a sequence of keys, and each does its own thing. 
<Kilos> i am reading it now
<Kilos> oh is the list under action the keys one can use
<Kilos> all i want to be able to do is open another desktop to then open wine notepad to stop aoe from hanging
<kbmonkey> does alt+F2 pop up the run dialog Kilos ?
<Kilos> but aoe fills the whole screen 
<Kilos> i will try it but it not lekker when whole pc hangs
<kbmonkey> also...
<Kilos> makes me scared it gonna crash
<kbmonkey> yes we must find out how to let it run in a window.
<kbmonkey> i think  you run winecfg and in there set an option to run in a virtual desktop
<Kilos> and it also removed my xchat icon from top panel even though locked and pidgin now opens inna tiny window
<kbmonkey> it's under the 'graphics' tab
<kbmonkey> check your screen resolution, it probably change your res
<Kilos> in wine config kb?
<kbmonkey> yes kilos. you run winecfg (wine config)
<Kilos> ok i in graphics now
<kbmonkey> i beleive if you turn on the virtual desktop, then it will only fill that window, not your whole screen
<kbmonkey> so aoe will think its full screen, but its just being fooled to run in its own window
<Kilos> ah lets hope
<Kilos> must the "allow the window manager to control the windows be unticked
<kbmonkey> mmm, leave that option as it is for now.
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> hold thumbs
<kbmonkey> *thumbs*
<kbmonkey> oh oh
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> if it gets stuck, you can always ctrl+alt+F1 to a tty, log in, and run "kilall wine" to just terminate wine, and ctrl+alt+f7(or8) back to X
<Kilos> ok i write that down first
<kbmonkey> *killall wine
<kbmonkey> or killall wineserver
<Kilos> yay kb
<kbmonkey> does it run windowed?
<Kilos> it playing inna small window. sound worked till it started game then niks and very slow and jerky. i go look how them fellas fixed it
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> murphy back again
<kbmonkey> just saw some folks had slowness issues with it :/ oops
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<kbmonkey> some games are just made like that i guess ;)
<Kilos> at least now i can use the other desktops ty very much
<kbmonkey> np :)
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<Kilos> hurry
<Kilos> grr
<Kilos> Maaz, hurry
<Maaz> Hey! Kilos Patience is a virtue, 
 * inetpro lol
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: heh, hoe gaan dit?
<Kilos> goed dankie en self
<inetpro> Kilos: good thanks, especially when you just reminded me to go home and have a life :-)
<Kilos> lol
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<Kilos> Maaz, gracias
<Maaz> Kilos: ¡de nada!
 * inetpro wbb later
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> go safe
<Kilos> geen windgat op die bike nie
<Kilos> dis te koud om nou te val en seer te kry
<Kilos> looks like rodemire won
<Kilos> we'll see him next time he has ubuntu probs
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> sorry windows probs he can blame on ubuntu
<Kilos> Maaz, whats for supper
<Maaz> Steak , egg and chips. And a free Coke
<Kilos> Maaz, whats for supper
<Maaz> A nice thick homemade  oxtail and vegetable soup for starters and then Spaghetti bolognese
<Kilos> too cold for coke
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
 * Kilos sits and sips all on my lonesome
<Kilos> bbl
<Kerbero> Symmetria: are you here?
<Kerbero> the stellenboschers have a question about google which you might be able to answer
<Vhata> why don't you just ask it?
<Kerbero> i'm waiting for query and drubin to ask
<Kerbero> *queery
<queery> i don't know what to ask
<Kerbero> why isn't barns on this channel?
<queery> haha he is a Mac user ;-P
<Vhata> so am I
<drubin> Vhata: some one mentions mac and you say first word in years! :) we miss your rants 
<Vhata> drubin: see 18:14
<Vhata> (as in, I said something before somebody mentioned macs)
<drubin> Vhata: I believe you and I saw it.
<drubin> Vhata: also I was joking... 
<Vhata> I know :P
 * drubin is reminded of http://xkcd.com/386/
 * Vhata is waiting to hear what the damn question is
<drubin> HAHHA
<marcog> Vhata: you'll never hear it, never ever
<drubin> Vhata: we wont tell you
<Vhata> hmph.
<highvoltage> that ubuntu-za list can be quite funny sometimes :)
<tumbleweed> the small icons post?
 * tumbleweed skipped over it
<highvoltage> yeah the screenshot contained a thunderbird screenshot. one of the email subjects is "Being stuck with a geek"
<tumbleweed> lol
<highvoltage> s/the screenshot/the email/g
<Kilos> night all of you. sleep tight
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> drubin, Vhata: wb
<kbmonkey> ell inetpro 
<inetpro> kbmonkey: sup
<inetpro> Maaz_: coffee on
 * Maaz_ starts grinding coffee
<kbmonkey> Maaz_, coffee please
<Maaz_> kbmonkey: Done
<inetpro> hmm... he has a tail
<kbmonkey> hmm, his name has a tail
<kbmonkey> must've been a netsplit
<drubin> Maaz_: change nick to Maaz
<Maaz> drubin: Changing nick to Maaz
<kbmonkey> Maaz_, wag your tail
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Huh?
<kbmonkey> lol :)
<drubin> inetpro: where did I go?
<inetpro> drubin: you've been quiet
<drubin> inetpro: busy ;/ I guess
<kbmonkey> oh hello drubin
<inetpro> drubin: you on g+ yet?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and kbmonkey!
<kbmonkey> thank you Maaz 
<inetpro> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure
<kbmonkey> Maaz, thanks
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Sure
<inetpro> Maaz: rusks please
<Maaz> Sorry inetpro I only have Romany Creams today
<inetpro> eish, I don't like Romany Creams
<inetpro> guess I shall get my own rusks
<kbmonkey_> oh shit i meant xchat. xchat! where did that even come from? o.O
#ubuntu-za 2011-07-05
<Kilos> morning superfly and all you other fellas
<kbmonkey> morning
<Kilos> lo kbmonkey marcog nuvolari 
<kbmonkey> trying out irssi irc client today
<Kilos> and whats the verdict
<Kilos> not sure if i have tried it
<Kilos> maybe a year ago
<Kilos> even tried weechat
<Kilos> but xchat works for me
<Kilos> lo highvoltage 
<Kilos> hey kbmonkey  you praat the taal hey
<kbmonkey> ja oom Kilos ek praat die taal
<Kilos> hehe dan moet jy nou en dan kuier by #ubuntu-afr
<kbmonkey> sal so maak Kilos :)
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<Squirm> good morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<queery> maaz, bla
<Maaz> queery: Huh?
<queery> im back
<highvoltage> lo Kilos 
<inetpro> wb highvoltage
<nuvolari> hallo oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> an everyone else
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> hows things highvoltage 
<Kilos> nice to have you back
<Kilos> even Hodgestar is here. hi there Hodgestar 
<highvoltage> good Kilos and thanks inetpro :)
<Symmetria> mirror.ac.za down for a few minutes 
<Symmetria> we're adding another array + another eSAS controller 
<Kerbero> ahh
<Kerbero> while you're here
<Kerbero> is the google cache on tenet only a cache or more?
<Symmetria> no comment :)
<Symmetria> I am not at liberty to discuss how that works :)
<Symmetria> (sorry, NDA's and shit)
<Symmetria> holy crap, I just worked out my flying in August
<Symmetria> Im doing 46 hours in the air in under 10 days 
<Symmetria> thats just... NASTY 
 * superfly is going to be doing 30 hours in 2 days in November
<Symmetria> heh, Im flying cpt -> jnb -> london -> frankfurt -> amsterdam -> frankfurt -> jnb -> accra -> jnb  -> east london -> cpt  
<Kerbero> wow
<Kerbero> ok, i understand @ Symmetria 
<nuvolari> I have 125 hours in the air on my fligt simulator :D
<nuvolari> does that count?
<Kilos> lol
<Kerbero> rofl
<Kilos> hes a twit at times
<kbmonkey> which fligh sim is that nuvolari ?
 * kbmonkey doing a crash course in perl to write a desktop notifier for irssi
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: heli-x
<drubin> Symmetria: your server seems down 
<drubin> the za.archive.ubuntu.com one ;/
<drubin> Kerbero: see you ask questions and distract the Symmetria  and now the server dies
<Symmetria> heh drubin I k now its down, see earlier 
<Symmetria> we are busy doing an upgrade 
<Symmetria> and its giving kak :P 
 * Symmetria slaps linux 
<Symmetria> heh this thing takes a gazillion hours to boot
<Symmetria> because of all the system checks 
<Symmetria> initializing ram... *wait an age* initializing raid controller 1... *wait an age*.... initing raid controller 2 *wait an age* ... etc etc etc
<inetpro> hmm...
<Symmetria> ewhats teh damn command to tell linux to boot me straight to a single user prompt without tryign to mount anything or start anything
<tumbleweed> if runlevel 1 is still trying to do too much, use init=/bin/bash
<Symmetria> thanks 
<Symmetria> it reordered all the drives when we added the new array and thats kinda screwed up the booting LOL
<tumbleweed> booting by UUID helps with that (assuming it can find the grub)
<Symmetria> ok think I fixed the fstab :) its booting again
<Symmetria> which will take a few minutes :P
<Symmetria> ok, final reboot, it should now come up ok
<Symmetria> ok its back up :)
<inetpro> Symmetria: great, thanks
<inetpro> I tried and it works
<inetpro> Symmetria: unless 155.232.191.229 is not your server
<Symmetria> /dev/sdc               26T   24T  1.9T  93% /diskspace5
<Symmetria> /dev/sdd               13T  9.7T  3.2T  76% /diskspace3
<Symmetria> /dev/sde               26T   33M   26T   1% /diskspace4
<Symmetria> /dev/sdb               26T   33M   26T   1% /diskspace6
<Symmetria> wheeeeeeee
<Kerbero> lol
<Kerbero> nice size
<Symmetria> LOL @ Amazon Kindle bug that gives you free books
<Kilos> night all . sleep warm
<Symmetria> heh, man, I just managed to freak myself out
<Symmetria> was looking at our traffic graphs and I'm like, wtf, where did all the traffic go
<Symmetria> then I realized that it was when I was busy upgrading the mirror server
#ubuntu-za 2011-07-06
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Kilos> hiya kbmonkey 
<superfly> morning oom Kilos
<Kilos> what is an OCR program?
<Kilos> Maaz, define OCR
<Maaz> Kilos: OCR Optical Character Recognition 
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> morning maiatoday Tonberry 
<Kilos> you well girl?
<Tonberry> hello
<Kilos> hi morgs Squirm 
<morgs> hi Kilos
<Squirm> morning
<maiatoday> hi Kilos and everyone else
<superfly> hi morgs, Squirm and maiatoday
<morgs> hi hi
 * Kilos greats the lurkers as well
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> hello maiatoday en almal
<Squirm> hello superfly 
<kbmonkey> Maaz: coffee for everyone
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Huh?
<kbmonkey> me thinks Maaz should learn to take batch ordes ;)
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Squirm: Yessir
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and Squirm!
<Squirm> mmmm
<Kilos> Maaz, gracias amigo
<Maaz> ¡de nada compadre
<Kilos> evryone else missed out
<Squirm> yeah
<Squirm> I need it to wake up
<Squirm> ek's moeg
<Kilos> so vroeg in die oggend Squirm 
<Kilos> slaap jy nie in die donker tyd nie
<Squirm> fell asleep at about 2
<Kilos> take a quick walk outside, the cold will wake you chop chop
<Squirm> true
<kbmonkey> same here Squirm, when night falls, I wake up. creatures of the night we are
<Kilos> lol you rocky horror peeps
<Squirm> kbmonkey: night time is great, it's the one time it's peaceful, where I have absolutely no distraction
<nuvolari> o/ Squirm, Kilos, kbmonkey 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Squirm> hello nuvolari 
 * kbmonkey waves
<Symmetria> arghhhhhhhh
<Symmetria> juniper screwed up and shipped my router with DC PSU's
 * Symmetria bangs his head on the desk 
<Kilos> i sent that google.com/+ to my fone and went to the link via fone but dont see the google goodie that nuvolari added me too
<Kilos> got mail and maps and igoogle and calender and docs and baraza
<Kilos> where is thye fb kinda thing?
<Squirm> isnt it called Buzz?
<Kilos> must you type in buzz in the search window?
<Squirm> I dunno
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> nuvolari, ping
<Squirm> never used it, couldnt find it in the google apps list, but I remember seeing it in Gmail, so I checked
<Squirm> it looks kind of like twitter, the whole "follow" thing, I dont even know if it's the one you want
<Kilos> he sent me this link 
<Kilos> sec need to keep swopping glasses
<Kilos> http://m.google.com/+
<Kilos> i went there and it has a "send to fone" button
<Kilos> i did that and signed in with my google id
<Kilos> but i dont see the chat goodie they say is like facebook
<Kilos> murphy lives here full time
<Kilos> maybe i must enter something else in the fone browser
<Kilos> or the nokia 2730 cant do it
 * Kilos waits to jump on nuvolari 
<Kilos> he enjoys rattling my brain
<superfly> it's called Google+
<superfly> plus.google.com
<Squirm> oooh
<Squirm> ok
<Squirm> Kilos: superfly is right, the whole of google+ is the social network
<Kilos> lol and if i go mail it wants to install gmail to fone
<Kilos> i dont want mail in my fone as well
<Kilos> i use evolution for mail, or must you have mail install for the plus goodie
<Kilos> i try that superfly 
<Squirm> m.google.com/plus
<Squirm> ?
<Kilos> aw same thing. i get to where you do profile info and then it keeps going continue over and over from the same page
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> hi ghostknife 
<Kilos> methinks maybe the fone cant handle it
<nuvolari> :O
<nuvolari> why do you want to kill me Kilos ?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> that google goodie makes me sukkel m ore
<nuvolari> :/ why oom?
<Kilos> maybe the fone cant handle it
<Kilos> or must i install the mail part before it works
<Kilos> i dont wanna kill you man
<Kilos> just jump on head a bit
<Kilos> nuvolari, must i install the mail in the fone first?
<nuvolari> Kilos: hmm
<nuvolari> as far as I know, i don't know
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> but I don't think so
<nuvolari> because it's not part of mail reallly
<Kilos> i get too google but there is no chat goodie in site
<Kilos> got mail and maps and igoogle and calender and docs and baraza
<Kilos> i only see those options to click on
<nuvolari> Kilos: but did you log into the desktop ap first?
<nuvolari> *app
<Kilos> i sent the link to the fone from the desktop
<nuvolari> Kilos: no, but did you actually log in to plus.google.com from the desktop?
<Kilos> nosir
<nuvolari> ah, I think that step is necessary oom
<Kilos> must i do that first?
<nuvolari> ye
<Kilos> ok i will do that ty
<Kilos> lol. they have exceeded their capacity. please try again soon
<Kilos> thanks guys. they will notify me by mail
<nuvolari> Kilos: hmm, maybe I need to share something with you again
<Kilos> ok tell me laddie
<Kilos> hmm maybe i was naughty again now hewants to take me round the corner and beat me with a stick
<nuvolari> Kilos: ping
<nuvolari> ek't weer iets gepost
<Kilos> nuvolari, pong
<Kilos> waar
<Kilos> ek sukkel met my volk
<nuvolari> Kilos: ek dink oom kan nou weer probeer inlog by plus.google.com
<nuvolari> o wag
<Kilos> van die pc nuvolari 
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> ja oom
<nuvolari> vani pc af
<Kilos> ok
<nuvolari> gaan dan eers na profiles.google.com
<nuvolari> en vul oom se info in
<nuvolari> probeer dan plus.google.com
<Kilos> must i leave the stay signed in button ticked
<nuvolari> Kilos: as oom wil
<Kilos> gan dit dan nie se van die foon ek is klaar daar nie
<Kilos> my info is al meer as n jaar daar
<nuvolari> nee, dit sal oom net vra om in te sign
<nuvolari> hmm, weird
<Kilos> moet ek op die buzz blockie tick
<Kilos> of net uitgaan
<Kilos> ek is in nuvolari  maar dit se nog hulle vol
<Kilos> ek lees hierdie in n klein venstertjie
<Kilos> Already invited? We've temporarily exceeded our capacity. Please try again soon.
<nuvolari> :? dis weird oom
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> *sug* ek weet nie wat ons mis nie
<Kilos> moet ek try circles gaan of wat
<inetpro> nuvolari: they closed the gates
<Kilos> ek dink dis die interactive tour
<inetpro> no more new users, everybody is talking about it on the web
<Kilos> dit gaan data vreet
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<inetpro> they are still in beta
<inetpro> and I bet they are overwhelmed by the insane demand and the implication on their resources
<Kilos> oh well lets hope they can increase capacity soon
<nuvolari> :O
 * nuvolari runs around in circles
<nuvolari> :-/
<nuvolari> that's a bad circle...
<inetpro> and perhaps not only that, perhaps they have also found a few holes and need to plug them
<inetpro> but I'm making big assumptions, could be many other reasons
<inetpro> I'm quite convinced that the Hangout feature will be very heavy on resources
<inetpro> the Hangout feature alone*
<nuvolari> inetpro: well, it's gtalk with a few bells and whistles, not?
<inetpro> nuvolari: with up to 10 video+voice sessions per user, obviously not everybody will use it
<nuvolari> ye, but then again, I don't think their target networks are bandwidth-starved-ZA :-(
<nuvolari> and the lke
<nuvolari> *like
<inetpro> nuvolari: true, and they will have done the maths
<inetpro> wb kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> hello hello
<nuvolari> o/ kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hey nuvolari. I found my indoor heli charger, gonna have a fly around soon.
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: :D awesome! what heli do you have?
<kbmonkey> its one of those unbranded jobbies i got as a silly gift, good times :)
<kbmonkey> i'll see about some action shots when I take flight
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: ossum!
<nuvolari> Do you know any clubs nearby?
<kbmonkey> I don't, but maybe Virginia airport hosts a club? 
<kbmonkey> catch you all a bit later, time to warm the muscles
<Kilos> Maaz_, coffee on
 * Maaz_ washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz_, drop the tail
<Maaz_> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Kilos> Maaz_, fix your nick
<Maaz_> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> Maaz_, restart
<Maaz_> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> Maaz_, reboot
<Maaz_> Kilos: Huh?
<Symmetria> <3 
<Symmetria> my router upgrade worked 
 * Symmetria dances
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> well done
<Symmetria> that was a little stressful :P
<Symmetria> I had to do 3 seperate firmware updates for each of 3 line cards (50meg firmware update for those circuit boards)
<Symmetria> and then switch its operating system 
<Symmetria> and do it all remotely :P
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz_, ty
<Maaz_> Enjoy Kilos
 * Symmetria notes that 140meg router operating system image is insanely big :P
<Kilos> thats a lot of effort he
<Symmetria> lol, well, considering the router has a configuration on it that is 87 pages long 
<Kilos> but satisfying when it works
<Symmetria> Im rather pleased that the new firmware/operating system works with all the config
<Symmetria> :P
<Kilos> ouch
<Tonberry> the downtime was also not so bad
 * nlsthzn waves
<Kilos> hi there nlsthzn 
<Kilos> send some heat
<nlsthzn> Hey uncle Kilos :) ... sure... I have bagged a few kg's and it will arrive the 19th ;)
<Kilos> lol thanks alot
<superfly> hey nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> np... hey superfly ... all well in ZA land with all the ZAbuntus?
<superfly> I think so
<superfly> been too busy here for me to notice much going on
<nlsthzn> Busy can be good... I have also noticed Google+ is much more active than Diaspora... must be cause it is new and shiney :)
<superfly> nlsthzn: and almost everyone is already using something Google, so G+ has a pre-existing userbase
<nlsthzn> True... and I think it is smart to make it a closed beta like they did with gmail... it really creates a buzz and a hype for the product (while helping them sort out the kinks)... Google is smart that way
<marcog> it's not really very closed
<marcog> if you want closed/hype, read up on how fb launched
<nlsthzn> But FB started off as something else and evolved...
<nlsthzn> and G+ seems closed enough if gaging the amount of people crying for an invite :p
 * Kilos cries
<Kilos> g+ dont want me
<nlsthzn> Kilos: to be honest I am not so sure why I am so hyped about it... maybe becuase it is new and "exciting"... in the end it is just another social site on-line... 
<nlsthzn> ... another way to get your info for free...
<Kilos> i am just hoping it is not as data hungry as fb
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: http://www.linuxtoday.com/it_management/2011070600539OSSWDV (seeing as you are on a GIT mission :p)
<nlsthzn> Kilos: I won't know... I can't see it being frugal on data...
<Kilos> i was hoping that the fone app was lighter nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Kilos: knowing Google it should be lighter than FB... but just how light is the question...
<Kilos> even  fb by cell is heaps cheaper than from pc
<Symmetria> oh god
<Symmetria> facebook needs to die
<Symmetria> their announcement today is just evil
<Kilos> use 1m from cell in 20 mins and 10m from pc in 3 mins
<Symmetria> they have integrated the skype video chat protocol into facebook
<Symmetria> so you can make peer to peer video chat calls from inside facebook
<Symmetria> goodbye to all forms of bandwidth
<Tonberry> eish
<nlsthzn> Sounds like Google's thingy... (can't remember the name now)...
<superfly> hangouts
 * nlsthzn wanted to say facetime but knew that was wrong... imagine 500 million users using the video chat at approx the same time :/
<nlsthzn> thanks superfly 
<Symmetria> nlsthzn heh imagine tenet's 600k students
<Symmetria> all using facebook chat :P
<Symmetria> with video
 * Symmetria cries
<Tonberry> i would not get worried over stellenbosch
<Tonberry> not with what our bandwidth costs...
<Kilos> its for all the uncapped peeps
<nlsthzn> No wonder regulators in the states and other countries want to start putting caps on data usage... 
<Kilos> will be a killer to use broadband
<Kilos> no money for food
<Symmetria> :( all the students gonna be having naked facebook sex in the labs
<Symmetria> once they get webcams 
<Kilos> lol
<Tonberry> ill have to install n few webcams....
<nlsthzn> Symmetria: you say it like it is a bad thing
<Tonberry> most students have laptops with built in webcams already
<nlsthzn> btw, I seem unable to use Google Realtime ... any one else having any issues with this?
<nuvolari> Kilos: oom oom!
<nuvolari> gou!
<nuvolari> my broer kon ek nou ge-add het
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> moet ek hier ingaan seun
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: thanks for the linkage!
<nuvolari> Kilos: waar oom?
<nuvolari> is oom se google profile voltooi?
<Kilos> google+
<Kilos> ja
<nuvolari> ok, gaan na https://plus.google.com/
<Symmetria> there is gonna be a new song soon....
<Symmetria> facebook killed the internet star :(
<nuvolari> ek hoop nie oom kry nou weer daai ander screen nie :/
<nuvolari> Symmetria: why?
 * nuvolari is a bit out of touch with net rumours
<Kilos> selfde bladsy
<nuvolari> Kilos: :-/ ok, byt vas oom
<nuvolari> ek gaan gou weer try
<Kilos> ok
<Symmetria> nuvolari LOL, they stuck skype protocol based video chat into facebook
<Symmetria> kiss goodbye to all your bandwidth :P
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: Kilos: when I was added took 4 hours of refreshing before I could get in
<Kilos> oh must i just keep reloading then
<Kilos> whew
<nuvolari> Kilos: try once more?
<nuvolari> I'll ask my ouboet what he did
<Kilos> i get to the sign in page then it says try again soon
<nuvolari> bah :-/
<nuvolari> this is not right
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> its apartheid back again
<Kilos> nlsthzn, are you in there
<nuvolari> apartheid in the internet age
<nuvolari> facebook vs. g+
<Kilos> no man you ous in and i out
<nlsthzn> Kilos: yup... got an invite and about 4 hours later I finally got in... I knew it was active when I received an e-mail with an update from G+
<nuvolari> hmm
<nuvolari> ok, but I added oom Kilos like the day before yesterday
<Kilos> nlsthzn, try invite me too. maybe they think i not popular enough
<nlsthzn> I don't know how to invite to be truthful :(
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> when i am in this page must i tick anything special
<Kilos> https://plus.google.com/up/start/?sw=1&type=st
<nuvolari> Kilos: is there a space for your username and password?
<Kilos> i have already past there and ticked sign in
<nuvolari> weird
<Kilos> then i get the small window with 
<nuvolari> Kilos: was it a blackish sign in screen?
<Kilos> i think it was white, this one is blackish
<nuvolari> ooh
<Kilos> i will start again
<nuvolari> on the right track 
<nuvolari> :D
<nuvolari> if it's a blackish sign in screen it's a good sign
<Kilos> yip its black to sign in
<Kilos> Google+ is in limited Field Trial
<Kilos> At the moment, we're testing with a small number of people, but it won't be long before the Google+ project is ready for everyone. Leave us your email address and we'll make sure that you're the first to know when we're ready to invite more people.
<Kilos> Already invited? We've temporarily exceeded our capacity. Please try again soon.
<Kilos> grrrrr
<nuvolari> neeee :'(
<nuvolari> it's not fair
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> ok, nee dis oraait oom, moet maar dan net geduldig wees
<Kilos> ok sal more weer kyk. dankie seun
<nuvolari> plesier oom, jammer dat dit nie nou dadelik werk nie
<Kilos> geen probleem nuvolari 
<Kilos> i ticked the notify me button and used another gmail address as well
<Kilos> so now they can mail 2 places to invite me
<superfly> Kilos: oom, do you have a Google Profile?
<Kilos> yes superfly havent you seen it
<Kilos> it even has my blog address in
<superfly> Kilos: can you send me the URL?
<Kilos> ok sec i go find it
<Kilos> https://www.google.com/accounts/b/0/ManageAccount
<Kilos> is that it
<inetpro> nlsthzn: google realtime is dead because the contract with twitter has ended
<inetpro> As Deal With Twitter Expires, Google Realtime Search Goes Offline http://searchengineland.com/as-deal-with-twitter-expires-google-realtime-search-goes-offline-84175
<inetpro> apartheid is back for sure
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> Kilos: is there a "profile" section, or a link to "Create a profile" ?
<Kilos> next to my pick is an edit profile
<inetpro> superfly: please tell if you know about a backdoor to get a new signup
<superfly> ok
<Kilos> i am in the profile page now
<superfly> you do have a profile
<superfly> Kilos: can you PM me the url you see in your browser?
<inetpro> I tried all the backdoors I could find to get my wife registered
<inetpro> nothing works, they closed the gates
<superfly> inetpro: does she have a Google profile?
<inetpro> superfly: yep
<inetpro> I even tried through the mobile
<Kilos> lol me too
<Kilos> always told you guys google isnt my friend
<superfly> Kilos: check your gmail
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> you mean via evolution?
<superfly> Kilos: via gmail.com if you can
<Kilos> ok i go see
<nlsthzn> inetpro: thanks for the info... that sucks :/
<Kilos> i am in there superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: do you see an e-mail from me?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> not in spam either
<Kilos> see google is not my friend
<inetpro> Maaz_: last tweet by marcog
<inetpro> Maaz_: coffee on
<Maaz_> inetpro: "@FreelanceWebDev That sucks, oh well just wanted to give it a try. Not enough activity on G+ yet." 19 minutes and 43 seconds ago, http://twitter.com/marcog/statuses/88678737448669184
 * Maaz_ puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz_, coffee please
<Maaz_> Kilos: Okay
<marcog> Maaz_: https://twitter.com/#!/marcog/status/88671715223281664
<Maaz_> marcog: marcog: "Trying to setup #Facebook video chat on Ubuntu, but it wants to download an exe. Bad start. :-/"
<marcog> :(
<Tonberry> lol
<inetpro> hmm... 
<nlsthzn> :D
<inetpro> marcog: thanks, that's what I was after
<tumbleweed> marcog: did you tweet the same thing when you tried g+ hangouts?
<marcog> tumbleweed: haven't tried, but that apparently works
<inetpro> hangouts works perfectly on my kubuntu
<tumbleweed> actually they do claim to support linux
<tumbleweed> but one would still have to download some binary
<inetpro> marcog: where did you get the option to do skype in facebook?
<marcog> inetpro: https://www.facebook.com/videocalling
<inetpro> ahh, thanks
<marcog> tumbleweed: i think it uses flash
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<tumbleweed> marcog: no, it wants to download a plugin (for me)
<marcog> tumbleweed: oh, ok
<tumbleweed> I know it's a new API they are wanting browsers to provide
<tumbleweed> and the plugin is a temporary solution
<marcog> oh yes, i know what you're talking about
<marcog> tumbleweed: can you fix Maaz_'s nick?
<inetpro> drubin: ^^
<tumbleweed> I don't think so
<tumbleweed> Maaz_: help nick
<Maaz_> tumbleweed: Please be more specific. I don't know if you mean actions or nickometer
<tumbleweed> Maaz_: help sources
<Maaz_> tumbleweed: Controls and lists the configured sources. You can use it like this:
<Maaz_>   (connect|disconnect) (to|from) <source>
<Maaz_>   load <source> source
<Maaz_>   (sources|list configured sources)
<tumbleweed> Maaz_: help irc
<Maaz_> tumbleweed: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<tumbleweed> I think I can't do it :)
<tumbleweed> cocooncrash_: *poke*
<inetpro> cocooncrash_:  you and Maaz_ have a tail
<nlsthzn> so many nick_ again... freenode acting up again?
<Tonberry> the tenet update outage maybe?
<inetpro> marcog: on my side fb also wants me to fix video with an exe
<marcog> http://askubuntu.com/questions/52054/is-it-yet-possible-to-use-facebook-video-chat-without-a-vm
<marcog> jason said he got a jar on his mac
<marcog> so i thought we'd get that as well
<drubin> Maaz_: change nick to Maaz
<Maaz> drubin: Changing nick to Maaz
<drubin> inetpro: ^
<Kilos> yay well done drubin 
<inetpro> thanks drubin
<drubin> pleasure
<inetpro> drubin: sorry for the rude interruption
<drubin> inetpro: hahah how is a ping rude?
<inetpro> drubin: you might have been busy with other stuffs
<drubin> inetpro: If I was that busy I wouldn't notice the ping.
<drubin> inetpro: Don't ever feel you can't ping me.
<inetpro> cool
<nlsthzn> drubin: ping cause I can (I think)
<nlsthzn> :p
<drubin> marcog: video calling.exe.....
<drubin> marcog: /me waits for the fake "try the new video caling application click here" links
<marcog> drubin: be glad ben didn't hear that :P
<marcog> he's trying to hack his ceo
<Tonberry> o0
<drubin> marcog: easier ways to do that.
<marcog> not when the person's aware someone's coming after him
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<marcog> inetpro: https://www.facebook.com/help/?faq=211644178877843 "Note that video calling for Linux is not currently supported"
<inetpro> eish
<nlsthzn> I am sure uncle Bill is happy
<marcog> interesting that they do support mac though
<marcog> lets hope it's just the rush to get this out soon after g+ that held them back on linux support
<nuvolari> meh. I already stopped using skype at work
<nuvolari> when someone doesn't want to talk to me via gtalk, they can walk to my desk :P
<nlsthzn> because of gtalk I also never got into Skype
<marcog> i only use skype if a meeting's been organised in advance
<kbmonkey> do you use pidgin with gtalk nuvolari?
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: well, I actually use bitlbee bridge for that :P
<nuvolari> so everything is IRC for me
<kbmonkey> and for voice calls?
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: weall, hardly do those ever. if it needs to be, I have empathy
<nuvolari> hmm, I should test it
<nlsthzn> nuvolari speaks ASCII over VOIP...
<nuvolari> don't think I actually did use the voip stuffs
<nuvolari> lol!! nlsthzn, ya true
<kbmonkey> ha ha
<kbmonkey> wow bitlbee looks nice!
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: if you're paranoid on security you need to host your own IRC server then :P
<nuvolari> but I just use the one provided by bitlbee
<nuvolari> and the twitter bridge too
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> huge quake 
<Symmetria> 52 minutes ago
<kbmonkey> where?
<Symmetria> tsunami warnings out, 1000 kilometers away from .nz
<kbmonkey> :(
<nuvolari> and for the record, there's a skype bridge for bitlbee too, but you need to run skype. so it's redundant
<kbmonkey> i don't skype
 * inetpro \\o/
<inetpro> A major shift is underway in the automotive industry
<kbmonkey> a gear shift, inetpro ?
<inetpro> Toyota Joins Linux Foundation
<Symmetria> http://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/Politics/US-are-bloodthirsty-imperialists-Malema-20110706
<Symmetria> hahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
<inetpro> http://www.linuxfoundation.org/news-media/announcements/2011/07/toyota-joins-linux-foundation
<Symmetria> Malema is funny as hell
<Symmetria> :p
<nuvolari> yay for Toyota!
<nlsthzn> Symmetria: any damage in NZ from quake?
 * nuvolari reads
<Symmetria> nlsthzn no, just tsunami warnings out
<nlsthzn> Symmetria: thanks... still sucks
<Symmetria> heh thats a HUGE quake
<Symmetria> 7.8
<inetpro> Symmetria: where do you get that?
<nuvolari> mapocoloco NZ tsunami warning after 7.8 quake off Kermadecs http://t.co/ORXpZyw
<nuvolari> twitter
<nuvolari> *twitterfall
 * nuvolari tips hat
<nuvolari> night
<nlsthzn> night
<kbmonkey> night :)
<inetpro> good night nuvolari
#ubuntu-za 2011-07-07
<nuvolari> Maaz: last update by @larsvogel
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sorry...
<nuvolari> Maaz: last update by @vogella
<Maaz> nuvolari: Excuse me?
<nuvolari> Maaz: help
<Maaz> nuvolari: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<nuvolari> Maaz: help me with looking things up
<Maaz> nuvolari: I use the following features for looking things up: apt-file, aptitude, bash, bible, dict, distance, dns, factoid, feeds, fml, fortune, google, help, imdb, lastfm, lotto, mac, man, microblog, mlia, oeis, ports, rfc, seen, tfln, tinyurl, tld, translate, tvshow, unicode, weather and youtube
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<nuvolari> Maaz: how do I use microblog
<Maaz> nuvolari: Looks up messages on microblogging services like twitter and identica. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   latest (tweet|identica) from <name>
<Maaz>   (tweet|identica) <number>
<nuvolari> Maaz: latest tweet from vogella
<Maaz> nuvolari: "RT @GooglePlusTweet Google+ is now open to anyone with a Google account. http://t.co/5qVu4Eh and sign up! #GooglePlus" 6 minutes and 21 seconds ago, http://twitter.com/vogella/statuses/88835124564738048
<sakhi> morning
<Kerbero> o/
 * Kerbero wants a google+ invite
<Kerbero> seems like nuvolari's link won't give me access
<Kilos> morning superfly and all you others
<kbmonkey> mornin
<Kerbero> goeiedag
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hiya kbmonkey 
<Kilos> dag Kerbero 
<superfly> Kilos: I read this morning that Google+ is supposedly open now
<Kerbero> nuvo said that too
<kbmonkey> i heard that too superfly, can't find the link though
<Kerbero> [07:08] <Maaz> nuvolari: "RT @GooglePlusTweet Google+ is now open to anyone with a Google account. http://t.co/5qVu4Eh and sign up! #GooglePlus" 6 minutes and 21 seconds ago, http://twitter.com/vogella/statuses/88835124564738048
<Kilos> ty superfly will have a quick look. yesterday killed my data with all the googling
<Kilos> i dunno why browsing eats so much
<Kilos> lo sdehaan 
<Kilos> ah i got your mail ty superfly 
<kbmonkey> i'm on g+ too :)
<Kilos> i go see if i can comment on your post
<Kerbero> kbmonkey: please invite me
<kbmonkey> sure Kerbero 
<Kerbero> :D
 * Symmetria snores at mirror server
<Kilos> even corrie and nuvo
<Symmetria> heh, busy rsynching sourceforge from one array onto a mirrored array for more redundancy
<kbmonkey> pm vir my jou email Kerbero
<Symmetria> this is gonna take a longgggggggggggggggggg time
<Symmetria> like, days :P
<Kilos> i can see your page superfly but it ghives this at the top of the screen. maybe i must try login again
<Kilos> There was a problem completing this action. Please try again
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> nope. same black window saying same as yesterday
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> maybe they dont like epiphany
<Kilos> we try again some other time
<Kilos> better to have some coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<superfly> Kilos: it tells me that from time to time... I just ignore it
<superfly> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> superfly: Done
<Symmetria> heh, wow, the disk read speeds on mirror are *bizarre* now 
<Symmetria> because with what we did now, when you reading, you are reading the same file split between 30 disks 
<Kilos> i have a mail from google+ with links to your and other comments and can go see them but it wont log me in so i will try from the fone tonight
 * Symmetria is scared of what facebook did last night :(
<Kilos> you think its gonna be bad Symmetria 
<Kilos> peeps are already skyping and webcamming with pidgin etc
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and superfly!
<Kilos> Maaz, thank you my buddy bot
<Maaz> Kilos: no problemo
<Symmetria> kilos, yeah, but there is a major difference between the vaguely tech savvy finding pidgin and skype etc vs 600 million cluebies having dead easy access to it in their browser
<Symmetria> a MAJOR difference
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> i see what you getting at. now it gonna be everyone on facebook too
<Kilos> wizzy hi
<Kilos> long time no see
<wizzy> Kilos: howzit
<Kilos> good ty wizzy and you?
<wizzy> usual stuff, breakfast, lunch, weather
<Kilos> lol
<wizzy> beer
<kbmonkey> Kerbero, let me know if i need to resend that invite
<Kerbero> did not receive it yet
 * Kilos watches to see if Kerbero gets in there
<Kilos> then we will know if apartheid is thriving
<Symmetria> holy crap 
<Symmetria> I just got an invoice for EU import duties for stuff we imported into the netherlands
 * Symmetria chokes on his coffee
 * inetpro lol at Symmetria
<inetpro> sounds very bad
<Symmetria> inetpro, 13 THOUSAND Euro invoice I wasnt expecting
 * Symmetria chokes again
<inetpro> eish
<inetpro> Symmetria: BTW, the facebook skype think will be very very interesting
<Symmetria> no, it will be spawn of satan
<inetpro> and so will the google hangout feature
<inetpro> well I agree with you, will be a nightmare to deal with
<inetpro> Symmetria: 13 THOUSAND Euro invoice? Yikes!
<inetpro> Symmetria: but that's only like R125k
<inetpro> should be pocket money for you
<Symmetria> heh still a lot of money
<Symmetria> :P
 * Symmetria mutters
<inetpro> Symmetria: sure thing, sorry 
<Kerbero> Symmetria: why do you need a router in amsterdam?
<wizzy> Kerbero: the packets have to get out
<Symmetria> kerbero heh, same reason we have routers in london, more transit / peering
<Symmetria> we have some very very big routers in london as well
<wizzy> <----------------------->
<Symmetria> heh, the AMS router was $162k USD :P
<marcog> http://twitpic.com/5mgxsy
<marcog> ^ in NWU
<Kilos> Kerbero, did youre g+ work?
<Kilos> lol Symmetria they said on idiot box news there are 740 million fb peeps
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos 
<kbmonkey> are you on g+ as well?
<Kilos> hiya kbmonkey you well
<Kilos> i have tried kbmonkey it doesnt want me
<kbmonkey> yes, well, ooh coffee. don't mind if I do.
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Yessir
<Kilos> i can seeothers comments that i get links to inna mail but cant login on my own
<Kilos> so i dunno how it can mail me and say view comments on so and so's posts
<kbmonkey> so you logged into to gmail, but you can't comment or do stuff?
<Kilos> from the links i see their posts
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and kbmonkey!
<Kilos> but if i try login it says it will notify me when i can get in
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> Maaz, rusks please
<Maaz> Sorry kbmonkey I only have Romany Creams today
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<kbmonkey> Maaz, dankie!
<Maaz> Groot plesier kbmonkey my vriend
<Kilos> everyone has always told me google is your friend and didnt want to believe me when i said google isnt my friend
<kbmonkey> ha ha ha!
<kbmonkey> neither is facebook
<Kilos> yeah fb just wants to eat my data
<Kilos> swines
<Kilos> Superhuman, you still alive??
<Kilos> kbmonkey, have you looked at floss.pro
<inetpro> Kilos: I think you should try very early in the morning
<inetpro> they seem to open up and close again in short spells
<Kilos> ah ty inetpro 
<inetpro> I'd say early morning our time is probably low peak time for americanos
<inetpro> or am I wrong?
<Kilos> oh are they the hogs
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> as usual
<inetpro> I'm guessing so
<Kilos> they 5 or 6 hours behind us i think
<Kilos> forget now
<Kilos> Maaz, time in washington dc
<Maaz> Kilos: It is 2011-07-07 10:55:40 EDT
<Kerbero> Kilos: nope @ g+
<kbmonkey> I saw floss.pro before but havent used it really
<kbmonkey> i suffer from info overload on microblogs so not on twitter and such much :p
<Kilos> ah inetpro itroduced me to them
<Kilos> all about linux
<Kilos> i like anyone thats not a ms freak
 * inetpro lol
<kbmonkey> +1
<Kilos> wish i could get sugarplum to go work on a windows machine
<Kilos> they hacked tara's mail and spammed all over the world from it
<Kilos> hacked/cracked?
<kbmonkey> cracked is the one that has malicious intent. 
<Kilos> yeah then its that one
<kbmonkey> but cracked involves exploiting vulnerabilities
<Kilos> she spent a day mailing apologies
<kbmonkey> if a password is guess its probably just 'guessed'. lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> they have programs to crack passwords i am sure
<kbmonkey> access is got through other means too, like social engineering, link spoofing etc
<kbmonkey> yes you can brute force passwords, but local only. online passwords are (usually) protected by delays.
<Kilos> ah
<kbmonkey> like if you try log in too many times, too quickly, your IP is blocked for a short period :)
<Kilos> oh nyes thats happened to me
<Kilos> sim cards do it too
<kbmonkey> normally someone tricks you into clicking a link by making it look like a legit email, from a site you know. but secretly you go to a spoof site, and bam, you give them your login :(
<kbmonkey> and thats why people sign email with pgp - to verify the sender really is the person you think it is - you cannot fake a pgp signature :)
<Kilos> how you do that
<kbmonkey> i find security so interesting
<Kilos> i hogging your time again
<Kilos> very
<Kilos> she does art work for peeps all over the world so must open her mails to get new commissions
<Kilos> one of them must cracked her mail
<kbmonkey> usually in your email client account settings, you can setup email signing. evolution can im sure\
<Kilos> i go look
<kbmonkey> yes it's tricky if you receive email from new sources all the time.
<kbmonkey> i guess, its important to never give out any login before checking url too. but who does that each time, right? ;)
<Kilos> yeah
<kbmonkey> we ned to start a 'sign your email' movement
<Kilos> thats a good idea
<kbmonkey> linux makes it easier though. windows doesn't, so most win users don't even know about it :(
<Kilos> they the ones that suffer the most
<kbmonkey> yup. and its not their fault. its the sneaky devils who want to steal >:(
<kbmonkey> http://www.secure-my-email.com has some nice infos if you bored :)
<Kilos> i see i have a signature in my evolution but dunno if it goes out with each mail
<Kilos> my linux registration number
<kbmonkey> that signature gets added to the end of each email
<kbmonkey> what we want is called a "digital signature", its a different one
<Kilos> i try send it to one of my other mails addresses
<Kilos> ah
<kbmonkey> have you signed the Ubuntu COC Kilos ?
<Kilos> whats that kbmonkey 
<Kilos> code of conduct
<kbmonkey> the Code of Conduct 
<Kilos> think i tried to long ago and couldnt get it to work and then forgot about it
<kbmonkey> okay well to sign that, you need a pgp signature. I was just asking to see if you have a php sig yet :) i guess not
<Kilos> where we go do that
<Kilos> thats most likely why
<Kilos> how do i get a pgp signature
<kbmonkey> mmm, lets see
<kbmonkey> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<Kilos> im not lazy to google. googling just eats data
<kbmonkey> i cant find a official instruction on this
<Kilos> yeah i was there and read that before but couldnt get to sign it
<Kilos> near the top in red
<Kilos> sign the canonical copy online
<Kilos> lol thats part of what caught me. how can i sign a thing if i am here
<kbmonkey> try https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct
<kbmonkey> and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<kbmonkey> and for more you can google "how to sign the ubuntu code of conduct site:ubuntuforums.org" -- that narrows down your search results a lot!
<Kilos> eish now launchpad forgot my password
<Kilos> eish i in system prefs  password and encryption keys. when i select my personal keys nothing shows so how i add one if i dont have one?
<Kilos> whew this is frightening
<kbmonkey> he he
<kbmonkey> well if none show then it means you haven't created any yet
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i even at the get help online place
<kbmonkey> the process is a little new if you haven't done it before
<Kilos> do you create it on your own pc?
<kbmonkey> yes
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> million dollar question. How
<kbmonkey> you then upload your public key to the ubuntu keyserver
<kbmonkey> isn't there a "New" menu 
<kbmonkey> in Passwords and encryption keys?
<Kilos> ya in file there is a new
<kbmonkey> cool, try that :)
<kbmonkey> you can make a few test ones if you like
<Kilos> lol must i add a comment in too?
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> the final one you would upload to the key server in the end ok
<kbmonkey> sure, why not he he
<Kilos> lol no man 
<kbmonkey> test ones are okay, but remember, the final one you keep
<Kilos> is it needed
<Kilos> this too heavy i only gonna make one
<Kilos> i ticked the pgp key option
<kbmonkey> no not needed
<Kilos> ok now i hit create
<Kilos> yay its making one
<kbmonkey> okay. yes go through that wiki page it explains a lot, more than I can 
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<Kilos> Maaz, with milk
<Maaz> Yay Kilos You aren't one of those skinny guys that needs to drink black coffee to cast a shadow
<Kilos> Maaz, and sugar
<Maaz> Do something yourself Kilos
<kbmonkey> tsk! rude Maaz >:(
<Kilos> from where is this thing actually generating this key
<Kilos> its very slow
<kbmonkey> its locally generated
<kbmonkey> but its cryptographic
<kbmonkey> so uses random data from your disks, mouse, keyboard... to generate your unique keys
<Kilos> yay its done
<Kilos> got all my mail addy etc
<Kilos> is the number at the end the key or everything\
<kbmonkey> there's a whole study behind the generation of cryptographic keys. its crazy. some people even use weather data as random input for entropy
<Kilos> wow
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey and Kilos!
<kbmonkey> sweet!
<Kilos> Maaz, and rusks
<Maaz> I hid them away Kilos Pm me and I'll tell you where they are
<kbmonkey> Maaz, thanks
<Maaz> kbmonkey: No problem
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<kbmonkey> arg, Maaz you lied :P
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> he said there's only romanys
<Kilos> he has to hide them or cocooncrash eats them all
<kbmonkey> im not on ubuntu now Kilos and dont have that same pgp program
<Kilos> but you did well helping me ty very much
<Kilos> now i have a key 
<Kilos> just need to save it somewhere i can find it
<kbmonkey> no, its already saved in your profile
<Kilos> wow if you open it it is over 20 lines of code/scrypt
<kbmonkey> i suggest finding some tutorials on how to sign some text files (like your shopping list or cheese cake recipe)
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> they help make understand how it works lol
<Kilos> you wanna kill me
<kbmonkey> ha ha ha
<kbmonkey> i kill myself too
<kbmonkey> okay fine, lesson over for today ;)
<kbmonkey> now can we play some Wesnoth, oom?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i still gotta go sign the code of conduct
<Kilos> no time for games
<kbmonkey> well to sign it, you download that COC as a text file, and then you sign that text file with your key you just made
<kbmonkey> that's why I said, find some tuts on how to sign files ;)
<kbmonkey> signing creates a 'digital signature' that only your key can make. 
<kbmonkey> its like saying 'this file is approved by me'. if anyone changes the file however, your signature will not match, and that's how you can tell the file was tampered with
<Kilos> ah
<kbmonkey> same goes for emails. you sign an email, if anybody changes or tries to fake your email, we can tell so as your digital signature doesnt match :)
<Kilos> to sign that COC i just downloaded can i just drag my key into it
<kbmonkey> NO
<Kilos> aw
<kbmonkey> eek. thats dangerous!
<kbmonkey> you should read that wiki page :) 
<kbmonkey> you have a public key, and a private key. your private key must *always* be kept private
<kbmonkey> if anybody else gets hold of that private key, they can impersonate you!
<kbmonkey> the public key is the one you give your friends, and they use that to check against your signatures
<Kilos> is it just those numders at the end of the key
<kbmonkey> this shows you exactly how to sign the CoC: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<Kilos> ok
<kbmonkey> the signing part
<kbmonkey> that reminds me: i need to import my own keys. i backed them up before reformatting.hmmm
<Kilos> whew
<kbmonkey> if you lose your keys, they're gone. poof. the only insurance is to issue revocation keys.
<Kilos> this gets more frightening by the minute\
<kbmonkey> ha ha! :P sorry!
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> just play some mission impossible tunes while you do, and its all exciting and not frightening
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> id say just play around for now, dont worry about the coc yet. 
<kbmonkey> make a test key, sign some files, encrypt others. and maybe tomorrow try again
<Kilos> i got the key now just to find how to give it to launchpad then i done with keys
<Kilos> this toooo involved for a bally
<kbmonkey> ag nee! never too old
<kbmonkey> old people have better attention spans than kids anyway ;)
<Kilos> this is like you fixing an automatic gearbox outa a merc
<Kilos> not me
<Kilos> head doesnt allow such concentration
<kbmonkey> i feel bad now, dont worry too much of it yet :
<kbmonkey> i must be weird, to find this fun!
<Kilos> no you grew up with pcs
<kbmonkey> only the DOS part tho ;)
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> this I got into with ubuntu in 2009 or so
<Kilos> thats when i started about
<Kilos> pc before was one that ran from 5 1/2 inch floppy
<Kilos> no hdd
<kbmonkey> lol!
<Kilos> and dont forget i busted head since then 
<kbmonkey> thats okay, I had only secondhand 486's - was like doctor frankenstein building monsters from other parts
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> awe, pastebin is having load issues, shame :(
<Kilos> i use slexy.org
<Kilos> pastebin makes my pc slow
<Kilos> dunno why
<kbmonkey> http://slexy.org/view/s2SrxTzGW5
<kbmonkey> I signed a recipe 
<kbmonkey> you can see how it looks
<kbmonkey> that digital mess at the bottom, my signature, is unique to this recipe.
<Kilos> ah
<kbmonkey> nice recipe, try it some time
<Kilos> whew this is serious business hey
<Kilos> i will save it in my recipes to take with to aus one day
<Kilos> chocolate bunny
<Kilos> hee hee hee
<kbmonkey> :P
<Kilos> yoo hoo been a member at launchpad since 2009-09-17 and just managed to get a pgp key registered with them
<Kilos> but i still sukkeling to sign the COC
<kbmonkey> how so?
<kbmonkey> hoe so oom?
<Kilos> it says i must run this
<Kilos> gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt
<kbmonkey> yes
<Kilos> then its asks for a passphrase
<Kilos> i sure i used my password but it tells me
<Kilos> gpg: gpg-agent is not available in this session
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> and i gotta do that and copy paste it to the COC sign
<Kilos> i been with launchpad 2 months short of 2 years they can see i not a bad guy
<kbmonkey> he he
<kbmonkey> try that again Kilos, add a --no-use-agent option this time
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> gpg --no-use-agent --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt
<Kilos> at the end of that long command
<Kilos> oh ty
<kbmonkey> i just googled tha error and thats what ubuntu forums says we must do
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> File `UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt.asc' exists. Overwrite? (y/N) 
<Kilos> must i overwrite it?
<kbmonkey> your call
<kbmonkey> what's inside it?
<Kilos> that was what came up in cli after i enter passphrase
<Kilos> hasnt opened yet
<kbmonkey> yes overwrite
<Kilos> ok
<kbmonkey> when you sign a file, it makes a copy with a .asc at the end. 
<kbmonkey> so it doesnt touch your original file, it makes a new one for you
<Kilos> oh so now i use the other command again
<kbmonkey> no? what other command?
<Kilos> gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt
<kbmonkey> no, you just did
<kbmonkey> we just added an option to it not to use the GUI agent (it caused that error)
<kbmonkey> so you're done, signed ;)
<Kilos> i still gotta open it and copy paste something to the coc place
<Kilos> i am here to sign
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.1/+sign
<Kilos> these are the instructions
<Kilos> In a terminal, run the command:
<Kilos> gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt
<Kilos> (or whatever filename you gave to the code). This will create a file with a name like UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt.asc.
<kbmonkey> check
<Kilos> Open that new file, and copy and paste its contents into this box. Then click “Continue”
<kbmonkey> ok
<Kilos> lol now you see why i only want to do this once
<Squirm> good evening
<kbmonkey> evening Squirm 
<kbmonkey> does it work Kilos ?
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Squirm: There isn't a pot on
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<kbmonkey> we drank it all Squirm ;)
 * Squirm gets  Maaz to make some more :)
<Kilos> now that other command wants to overwrite it again
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> neither of those commands opens anything to copy paste
<Kilos> both want to overwrite
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm!
<Squirm> :D
<Squirm> Maaz: thank you
<Maaz> Squirm: No problem
 * Kilos does like Symmetria and bashes my head against the wall
<Kilos> lo Squirm 
<Kilos> have you signed the COC
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> heya Kilos
<Squirm> COC?
<Kilos> code of conduct
<Kilos> ubuntu code of conduct
<Kilos> its a murderous document to sign
<Kilos> lo kodez 
<kodez> hi kilos, how are you?
<Kilos> im ready to commit sewerage pipe here
<Kilos> well ty kodez 
<Kilos> and you?
<kodez> it feels good to be back. it's back to basics time
<Kilos> basics are good
<Kilos> strong foundations make for strong buildings
<kbmonkey> hello kodez 
<Kilos> Squirm, chickened out
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> I dont use Ubuntu anymore
<Kilos> aw
<kodez> hi kbmonkey
<Kilos> what you using now Squirm 
<Squirm> although I use debian
<kbmonkey> Im using crunchbang now Squirm, debian based.
<Squirm> kbmonkey: I heard it was really good
<Squirm> another guy recommended it to me, I just had no bandwidth at the time
<kbmonkey> I have 11.04 installed, but its not online - need wireless drivers ;p
<Squirm> I started of with a minimal debian net install, so I installed stuff from the ground up
<kbmonkey> need wireless to download drivers, cant download without wireless. catch 22
<Squirm> it increased the battery life of my netbook by like 1 or 2 hours
<Squirm> pekwm and pcmanfm
<Squirm> pekwm is kinda cool
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> kbmonkey, did you look in synaptic for wireless programs
<Squirm> Kilos: he still needs internet
<Squirm> kbmonkey: no cable?
<Squirm> stupid question
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> use your cellfone as a modem just to get the wireless drivers
<Kilos> ian had the same prob to get something for his usb modem
<Kilos> modeswitch i think it was
<Kilos> cellphones are handy at times
<kbmonkey> my cable is like 3 meters too short ha ha. i _could_ unhook everything and lug it the other side, but guess what.. im lazy
<kbmonkey> i dont think my bb can tether 
<Kilos> hee hee hee
<kbmonkey> rephrase: i have the drivers, but I need to install the linux kernel headers to compile them. too much for my little phone
<Kilos> um maybe if you load the bb software throuhg wine
<Kilos> my boet uses his bb with win7
<Kilos> so must be able to work with linux
<Squirm> umm
<Squirm> the support is shocking
<Squirm> only time I got it to dial is via bluetooth
<Squirm> to Ubuntu that is
<Squirm> so should be able to do it via cable, I just have no bloody idea how to
<Kilos> if you plug it in it should show up in nm
<Kilos> oh you not on ubun tu
<Kilos> nm sees the type of fone and all
<Squirm> it never when I was with Ubuntu
<kbmonkey> ah i could try that, I do use nm
<Squirm> tbh I havent used the new release
<kbmonkey> BB allows tethering now? really?
<Squirm> kbmonkey: I've used it as a modem through a bluetooth DUN connection
<Squirm> and windows can do it
<kbmonkey> did it take your signed message, Kilos ?
<Kilos> i cant open anything to copy paste to the sign in kbmonkey 
<Kilos> both those commands just wanna overwrite but open nothing to copy/paste
<kbmonkey> open nothing? empty file?
<Kilos> and evolution cant find the pgp key either
<Kilos> no it just goes back to $
<Kilos> but at launchpad they now have my key , i just cant sign the coc
<kbmonkey> you sound confused
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> so you signed it
<Kilos> no
<kbmonkey> now open that file?
<Kilos> i um
<Kilos> what file
<kbmonkey> lol!
<Kilos> rofl
<kbmonkey> you have the .txt coc
<Kilos> you got me
<Kilos> yes
<kbmonkey> and when you sign the .txt, it makes a new .asc file
<kbmonkey> open that .asc file 
<kbmonkey> okay, maybe this is going too fast. we need a professional ubuntu team guy to help :)
<Kilos> thats the 20 lines of code you said i must send them
<kbmonkey> im not a good instructor in this field
<kbmonkey> 20 lines? mmm, don't they ask you to copy the entire file contents?
<kbmonkey> see here, this is what i copied: https://launchpad.net/~wesley-werner/+codesofconduct
<Kilos> here is the signin page
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.1/+sign
<kbmonkey> at step 3
<Kilos> lol it wont allow me to look there cause i am signed in as me as well
<kbmonkey> oh ha ha. okay well copy the entire contents of .asc file
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> it ends with end pgp publick key block
<Kilos> thats that whole file the pgp key goodie generated
<Kilos> must i send that to launchpad?
<Kilos> lol there is an error, no signatures found
<Kilos> luckily i dont drink or i would be falling off the chair here
<Kilos> we give up this pgp thing for today
<Kilos> sleep tight all
 * nlsthzn waves
 * kbmonkey waves back
 * nlsthzn runs and hides again
<inetpro> good evening
 * nlsthzn spies an inetpro some time after he spoke...
<inetpro> hmm
 * nlsthzn continues to lurn unseen...
<inetpro> nlsthzn: lurn?
<nlsthzn> inetpro: doh... *lurk :p
<inetpro> ahh, thought so :-)
 * nlsthzn isn't here... he is but a figmant of your imagination... carry on...
#ubuntu-za 2011-07-08
<nlsthzn> home time for IR
<nuvolari> o/ mornings
<superfly> yo nuvolari
<sakhi> mornings
<sakhi> morning nuvolari 
<nuvolari> lo superfly, sakhi 
<kbmonkey> \o
<Kilos> morning superfly kbmonkey nuvolari and others
<nuvolari> lo oom Kilos 
<kbmonkey> lo \o\
<nuvolari> lo kbmonkey 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<superfly> heya Kilos
 * kbmonkey brings a mug!
<Kilos> lol he wont fill it if you dont ask nicely
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<kbmonkey> wont have too much pc time today, I will however be baking chocolate brownies for a b-day party :D ill send some through irc later
<nuvolari> yes please!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> chilli ones?
<Kilos> lo Squirm  |3o|3 
<|3o|3> Ey Kilos
<Squirm> morning
<|3o|3> Squirm: not for long
<Squirm> good afternoon
<Kilos> hi there nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Hey uncle Kilos :)
<inetpro> Kilos: what's for lunch?
<Kilos> i dunno
<Kilos> Maaz, whats for lunch
<inetpro> hmm...
<Maaz> Kilos: whats for lunch is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apostrophe
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> Maaz, wat eets ons
<Maaz> Kilos: *blink*
<Kilos> hmmm
<kbmonkey> Maaz, pizza please
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Go get it yourself!
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> :D
<inetpro> pizza sounds like a nice idea
<nuvolari> conspiracy...
<nuvolari> we had pizza for lunch today
<Squirm> it's a nuvolari
<Squirm> my sound doesnt work all of a sudden 0o
<Squirm> it worked yesterday
<Squirm> and what I've installed between then, well, shouldnt affect it
<nuvolari> whut? what Id  do??
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> downtime
<nuvolari> cheerz
<nuvolari> bbiab
<Kilos> k
<davemunn73> hi all
<drubin> hi davemunn73 
<davemunn73> hows everyone...whats going on?
<davemunn73> anyone from the PE area?
<davemunn73> guess not...
<drubin> I think there are a few o the mailing lists davemunn73 
<davemunn73> no probs
<davemunn73> thanks anyway drubin
<davemunn73> bye all...nice chattin
<nuvolari> I did  not even get a word in
<nuvolari> :-/
<nlsthzn> :)
<nuvolari> Kilos: oom
<nuvolari> het oom nou al 'n invite?
<Kilos> kom dit innie pos nuvolari 
<nuvolari> wel, ek het nou 'n explicit invite gestuur oom
<nuvolari> dit was nie altyd available nie
<nuvolari> was die eerste keer adt ek dit gesien hiet
<nuvolari> *dat
<Kilos> ok ek sal weer kyk of ek kan inteken
<nuvolari> ok
<nuvolari> ek gaan dalk nie die naweek op die net wees nie
<nuvolari> datacard connectivity is power :-/
<nuvolari> ek meen, daar is geen connectivity nie
<nuvolari> by die werk werk dit, by die huis nie
<nuvolari> ok, ek gaan huistoe
<nuvolari> tjirs almal :)
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> mooi loop
<Kilos> eks in lyk my
<Kilos> nlsthzn, 
<Kilos> where are you in g+
<nlsthzn> Kilos: nlsthzn @ gmail dot com
<Kilos> lol i see if  i can hit an invite button somewhere
<nlsthzn> I am already there... don't invite :p
<nlsthzn> :D
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> i dont see you
<nlsthzn> :p
<Kilos> oh my
<nlsthzn> just add me to a circle... or give me uncle's email addy
<Kilos> it can scroll down too
<nlsthzn> hahahahaha
<Kilos> there be 127 there
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> i dont know so many peeps
<nlsthzn> Kilos: added you to my circles... went to novulari and saw you :)
<Kilos> whew i still looking through all these peeps
<nlsthzn> check e-mail...
<Kilos> where lol
<Kilos> gotcha
<Kilos> i dragged you by the neck to my friends circle
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> awesome... welcome to g+
<nlsthzn> http://xkcd.com/918/
<Kilos> nlsthzn, why you sticking tongue out at me
<nlsthzn> Cause I can ;)
<Kilos> i will tell maaz to swear at you
<nlsthzn> Awesome... is that a bug or a feature?
<Kilos> what
<nlsthzn> never mind... welcome to G+ hope the data usage is low!!
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> 6 meg gone already
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> as bad as fb
<nlsthzn> Crap :(
<Kilos> maybe a bit better
<nlsthzn> Sorry
<Kilos> no prob
<Kilos> at least its working
<nlsthzn> Stick to IRC... all the relevent info is here
<Kilos> yeah 
<nlsthzn> going to show my daughter gods must be crazy and then a terrance hill and bud spencer movie... :)
<Kilos> lol i enjoyed those
<nlsthzn> Very old school
 * Symmetria installs a new speedtest.net server
<Symmetria> anyone awake?
<nuvolari> o/
 * inetpro getting very upset with telemarketing people
<inetpro> they sold my wife a new cellphone deal while she is not even the account holder, how the heck do they do this?
<inetpro> she does not even earn a salary
<inetpro> damn autopage!
<inetpro> and then they have this stupid idea of adding a Nokia X2
<inetpro> ai ai ai, somebody please tell me to calm down
<superfly> inetpro: calm down
<inetpro> thank you superfly, now I feel better :-)
<superfly> :-)
<inetpro> can't believe they actually did this
<inetpro> and they were so persistent that my wife actually fell for it
<inetpro> and they actually do this to so many others
<kodez> good friday. i need a way to configure synaptic package manager to read from ubuntu dvd. i tried the usual way of adding the disc in the settings -> repository -> installable from cd/dvd method but i can't install because the disc is not discoverable. please help
<kodez> is there a way of configuring synaptic manager to search the dvd content copied to a folder in the computer?
#ubuntu-za 2011-07-09
<nuvolari> wow
<nuvolari> 2011-07-09 10:37:39 (423 KB/s) - `openejb-3.1.4.tar.gz' saved [21869975/21869975]
<nuvolari> that's on my phone
<nuvolari> I just wish my data card would connect
<kbmonkey> ello
<sakhi> morning
<kbmonkey> awe still no connect with the 3g nuvolari ? :( 
<nuvolari> mornings
<nuvolari> ye kbmonkey 
<nuvolari> and it's not just me
<nuvolari> lady from work that lives in Umhlanga has the same issue
<nuvolari> and I tried with 2 data cards
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: heh, but this time I'm connected with my 'droid. I gave up on the Sony Ericsson P1i... the speed is as good as no connection at all
<nuvolari> and to think it was fast back then
 * Symmetria just listed speedtest.tenet.ac.za
<nuvolari> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1377880825.png
<nuvolari> oh wait
<nuvolari> Symmetria: why did it go to speedtest.net?
<kbmonkey> is that your 'droid speed test?
<Symmetria> nuvolari huh? speedtest.tenet.ac.za go speedtest.net?
<nuvolari> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-IRB4tV8mAGk/ThgZy7PW3lI/AAAAAAAABkQ/lKoAX36u3Qk/s429/Screenshot-Speedtest.net+Mini+Bandwidth+Speed+Test+-+Chromium.png
<nuvolari> Symmetria: nevermind :P I clicked on Umhlanga
<nuvolari> after the initial test
<nuvolari> then it went to speedtest.net
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: ye
<Symmetria> kbmonkey here is a scary speedtest 
<Symmetria> http://mirror.ac.za/speedtest-ufs.jpg
<Symmetria> :P that was a test from bloemfontein to speedtest.tenet.ac.za 
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: that first one of mine was from here to umhlanga
<Symmetria> after we modified the file download size slightly to actually scale up
<nuvolari> the second one is Symmetria's test
<Symmetria> heh that UFS test is truely nuts though
<sakhi> http://mirror.ac.za/speedtest-uwc.jpg  ?
<Symmetria> sakhi heh, you'll need to run one from UWC
<Symmetria> I dont have access to a box there
<Symmetria> to test
<Symmetria> and uwc is better to use speedtest-cpt.tenet.ac.za I suspect
<sakhi> :)50.78 Mbps
<Symmetria> is that to cpt or to the joburg one?
<sakhi> I'm doing Joburg now and its 22.72Mbps
<Symmetria> thats your latency slowing it down
<nuvolari> ugh :-/ need to go out. Hate shopping
<nuvolari> bbl
<nlsthzn> Speed... give me what I need ... YEAH!
<Squirm2> morning
<nuvolari> lo oom Kilos 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari  dog jy gaan af wees die naweek
<Kilos> moelik nê
<nuvolari> Kilos: ja nee oom. het maar 'n exstra data bundle vir my foon gekoop
<Kilos> afternoon all
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> daai g+ soek en eiteindlik ingaan het my data gedooi dis hoekom ek so laat hier opkom
<Kilos> ek dink dis all die prentjies
<Kilos> avatars en goed
<Kilos> maar dit werk darem nou
<nuvolari> \o/
<nuvolari> dis goed oom :D
<Kilos> ja man dit was n groot stoeiery
<nuvolari> nou kan gemoedere rus, oom is deel van ons sirkel :)
<Kilos> ja ek kry epos dat hele paar my al in hulle sircels gesit het
<Kilos> sirkel
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<Kilos> lo kbmonkey  hurry for coffee
<Kilos> nuvolari, koffie?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
 * Kilos sips on my lonesome
<nuvolari> Kilos: seblief oom!
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> opi foon
<Kilos> skuus
<kbmonkey> lo Kilos nuvolari and Maaz 
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<kbmonkey> Maaz, do my laundry too?
<Maaz> kbmonkey: *blink*
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> ha ha just kidding, i did it already
<nuvolari> lo kbmonkey 
 * nuvolari munch beestong
<nuvolari> my ma het saamgebring
<nuvolari> yum
<Kilos> lekker
<kbmonkey> beestong? yuck :p
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> dis lekker man
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey!
<Kilos> beter as bees poepol
<kbmonkey> ha ha
<nlsthzn> Paul Scott... He in the Loco?
<Kilos> ?
<nlsthzn> Just someone I see a lot of comments on in Google + ... so was thinking he might be part of the Loco...
<Kilos> quite a few names i dont know either. but peeps hide behind nicks normally
<nlsthzn> My reason for asking... :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> and maaz dunno either
<nlsthzn> Maaz doesn't like me so he woudn't tell in any case
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> maaz likes everyone
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> twit bot
<Kilos> Maaz, whois nlsthzn 
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> lo |3o|3 
<nlsthzn> :)
<|3o|3> hey Kilos, what's up?
<Kilos> all good ty and there |3o|3 
<Kilos> everyone is g+ mad
<|3o|3> Erm...
<|3o|3> the weather has improved which is good :D
<Kilos> wish it would improve here
<Kilos> nights are still too cold
<Kilos> ans sun only lekker if you out of the wind
<nuvolari> weather is nice here
<nuvolari> not much sun though
<kbmonkey> im being summoned to westville, il have to catch up later :]
<Kilos> go safe
<Kilos> hi ludo
<Kilos> oh hi Guest36050 
<Symmetria> soooooooooooo
<Symmetria> to buy new car
<Symmetria> or not to buy new car
<Symmetria> this is the question :P
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> (and I been tempted all day but lol, mustttt saveeeee moneyyyyy, but car is sooooo sweet)
<Kilos> big decision
<Symmetria> haha, impulsive :P I get like this, and lol, will probably end up doing it as well, but will resist the urge for as long as possible
 * Symmetria wants that car :P
<Kilos> lol
<highvoltage> Symmetria: don't you have a fancy car already?
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> have a 335i 
<Symmetria> thinking of replacing it with a 1M 
<Symmetria> BMW just came out with that 1M Coupe 
<Symmetria> and its soooo pretty
<Symmetria> http://www.bmw.co.za/products/automobiles/m/m1coupe/images.asp#
<Symmetria> look at that, its stunning 
<nuvolari> Symmetria: if you really want to buy it, but already have a nice car, still buy it and donate it to charity. problem solved. :P your buy urge is solved
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> and your pocket wont itch anymore
<nuvolari> see, even oom Kilos knows what i mean :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> he just wears the wrong make of denims
<Kilos> needs to get some with tight pockets
<Symmetria> LOL
<Symmetria> I would need to trade in my car to afford it :P
<Symmetria> its kinda stupid expensive :P 
<Symmetria> particularly with the extras I want on it
<Kilos> price Symmetria ?
<Symmetria> with the extras I want? 654k 
<Kilos> ouch
<Symmetria> and I'd be lucky to get like, 375 for my current car :(
<Kilos> do they lose value so quick
<Symmetria> but lol, there is something really appealing bout a car that can do a thousand meter sprint from standstill in 23.6 seconds 
<Kilos> that one isnt 2 years old yet
<Symmetria> heh, current car wasnt new when I bought it, had 16 thousand on the clock, so it had already lost a lot of value
<Symmetria> I paid 460 for current one 
<Kilos> ah
<nuvolari> Symmetria: if you really need a smart car, get an Audi A6
<Symmetria> so *shrug* not 2 bad 
<Symmetria> nuvolari heh, the A6 isnt *NEARLY* quick enough for me 
<Symmetria> my current car does 0-100 in 5.7
<Symmetria> the 1M can do it in 4.9 
<nuvolari> Symmetria: you have enough money, mod it
<Symmetria> (heh, and my current car is chipped, it does top true speed of 308)
<Symmetria> nuvolari LOL, I'd rather buy the 1M and mod that :P 
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> and it's not like you can use that acceleration in ZA without breaking the law
<Symmetria> nuvolari LOL, ummm when it comes to cars, the latter part of that sentence hasnt really made much difference in my life :P
<Symmetria> there are very long stretches of open road where you aint gonna find cops :P
<nuvolari> bmw's are only for windgatte and Symmetria :P
<nuvolari> *cough*
 * nuvolari makes sure Symmetria does'nt know where he stays
<nuvolari> *doesn't
<Kilos> i know the feeling
<Kilos> called need for speed
<Symmetria> :P I dont need to know where you stay, I just need to find your IP :P
<Symmetria> LOL kilos, you know the average speed calculator in a car?
<nuvolari> Symmetria: no need to, vodacom already mess up my service
<Symmetria> that if you sitting doing 120 over a long distance normally sits at around 90 odd?
<Kilos> Symmetria, no?
 * Symmetria looks to see if he has this picture
<Kilos> i rode bikes for speed
<Symmetria> heh kilos, if your car has an average speed calculator, and you do 500 or 600 kilometers, you're likely to hit an average of around 90
<Symmetria> if you doing 120 all the way
<Kilos> oh yes that goodie inna dash
<Kilos> 16v jetta had one
<Symmetria> https://picasaweb.google.com/Symm001/RandomPictures#5599944946263109954
<Kilos> gives ambient temps etc as well
<Symmetria> look closely at that thing :P
<Kilos> i cant browse at the mo
<Symmetria> heh kilos, 682 kilometers, average speed, 130.5 
<Symmetria> that was going windhoek -> .za border 
<Kilos> thats good
<Symmetria> kilos LOL, I was flying low to do that kinda average speed
<Symmetria> (like 200+)
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> you dont do bikes?
<Kilos> much more fun. stretches your arms
<Symmetria> nah, I like fast cars, not fast coffins :)
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> and heh, I do long distance, a bike on long distance isnt exactly pleasant 
<Symmetria> (particularly when you talking a thousand kilometers at a time)
<Kilos> no very tiring
<nlsthzn> Night all
<cocooncrash> inetpro: Nothing wrong with sending to other media (although you should mention the original tweeter), but on Twitter itself manual resends lose metadata ;-)
<inetpro> cocooncrash: that's where I do not agree, I don't know the original tweeter and am not aiming to get involved with him or her
<inetpro> for me it's all about the story which I find interesting
<cocooncrash> inetpro: Sure, but I didn't really discover it, someone else injected it into the system and IMHO they should be able to track how/where their content/whatever spreads.
<inetpro> cocooncrash: well you obviously found it interesting didn't you? And since I know you, in a way, I don't mind choqok adding your name
<inetpro> that is how it was done on twitter for a very long time
<cocooncrash> inetpro: I did, which is why I decided to spread it
<cocooncrash> inetpro: But the original RTs were a hack
<inetpro> says who?
<cocooncrash> https://twitter.com/#!/RianVDM/status/89576634432233473
<cocooncrash> See how it tracks who retweeted it, so you can determine the popularity of a post
<cocooncrash> Traditional RTs firstly don't allow that to be done easily, and secondly only work up to one level of the chain.
<inetpro> well I honestly don't really care about the popularity
<inetpro> and twitter got popular without the retweet function
<inetpro> api*
<cocooncrash> TBF, AFAIK traditional RTs chained the list of tweeters, but that gets out of hand quickly.
<cocooncrash> inetpro: Sure, but why can't it be improved? :)
<inetpro> cocooncrash: well it's definitely not perfect as it is
<cocooncrash> Twitter in general?
<inetpro> cocooncrash: search for "why it's a mistake to use retweet"
<cocooncrash> inetpro: Ye, I skimmed that article and mostly disagreed ;-)
<inetpro> well there are more of those articles
<inetpro> and I happen to agree with some of the points raised
<inetpro> but one big reason for me to manually resend is so that the post will automagically appear on facebook
<cocooncrash> Fair enough
<cocooncrash> inetpro: Does Choqok do Facebook?
<inetpro> I have had many a post cause a nice unexpected conversation on FB after tweeting it
<inetpro> or even after a manual resend
<inetpro> cocooncrash: I doubt
<cocooncrash> inetpro: So how do your posts get to FB?
<inetpro> on FB  installed a twitter app if I remember correctly
<Kilos> night all. keep warm
<inetpro> and I have researched how to pull in retweets but have not found the solution, yet
<inetpro> hi Kilos, bye Kilos
<cocooncrash> inetpro: I'd argue that that's a bug in the Twitter FB app then
<inetpro> cocooncrash: and I have thought about breaking the automated link between FB and twitter but I still like the convenience
<cocooncrash> Hrm, I wonder if FriendFeed is pushing my tweets to FB...
<inetpro> the new retweet takes the "social" out of "social media" by eliminating conversation and interaction
<inetpro> cocooncrash: btw, I really like the new google+ way where I can choose the target audience with every posting
<marcog> cocooncrash: it's not a bug, they filter out RTs and directed tweets (e.g. @user foo bar) on purpose
<marcog> and i like that
<marcog> cause i don't want to overload my FB feed
<marcog> generally RTs are something my twitter followers would be far more interested in than my FB friends
<Symmetria> man, I wish du had a -g, instead of having to do du -B 1073741824
<inetpro> hmm Symmetria,now that you talk about it, I wish I had a du g+ to see the size of my google+ account :-)
<inetpro> Symmetria: doesn't du -h do it for you?
<inetpro> marcog: I agree with you, sometimes it is nice to do a simple retweet just to your twitter followers
<Symmetria> inetpro only if you have less space than X number of terabytes
<Symmetria> otherwise -h shows you terabytes not gigabytes
<Symmetria> which can be annoying
<Symmetria> but you can do -B 1G 
<inetpro> ok
<inetpro> I guess that can get annoying 
<inetpro> Symmetria: who maitains coreutils?
<inetpro> http://gnu.org/software/coreutils
<Symmetria> inetpro dunno
<Symmetria> heh inetpro check this:
<Symmetria> http://pastebin.com/mz4F7zGz
<Symmetria> then for more redundancy I used md to do a software mirror on sdc and sde
<inetpro> yikes
<Symmetria> lol, its pretty :)
<Kerbero> time for more space it seems
<Symmetria> btw, if anyone is looking to buy REALLY nice harddrives
<Symmetria> I recommend these:
<Symmetria> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148619
<Symmetria> probably the fastest non-SSD disks you're gonna find 
<Kerbero> looks like a normal hdd to me with a high price
<Symmetria> Kerbero heh, nah, its got SAS firmware on it
<Kerbero> o ok
<Symmetria> full sync read/write, they are fast as hell :)
<Kerbero> not for normal users then
<Kerbero> for that price i would rather buy a ssd
<Symmetria> heh, I have 3 at home in my home server, my desktops use other disks
<Symmetria> I wouldnt use SSD's for 99% of things
<Symmetria> SSD's have limited number of writes, you can kill those things pretty damn fast :)
<Kerbero> i use hdd's for storage
<Kerbero> and ssd's for os's
<Kerbero> i won't care if i lose my OS
<Symmetria> yeah SSD for operating system works ok, still a lot more expensive than those SAS disks though in terms of price per meg
<Kerbero> even my desktop is symlinked to a hdd
<Symmetria> but if you're only use it for OS you dont need huge space
<Kerbero> exactly
<Kerbero> my netbook only has a ssd
<Kerbero> the chipset can only do 140MB/s
<Kerbero> the ssd about 250
<Kerbero> a waste of ssd, but nice if you throw the netbook around
<Kerbero> and use it in a car
<Symmetria> I managed to flatline the NIC in mirror.ac.za reading directly off the disks, but thats only because of the numbers of disks it can read off similtaneously with the arrays
<Symmetria> think I peaked it out at about 9.6gigabit/second directly off the disks
<Kerbero> Symmetria: if you have a router in AMS, do you also have a fiber going there?
<Symmetria> Kerbero 10G leased wave from lnd to ams
<Kerbero> ahh ok
<Symmetria> dirt cheap to lease a wave between those 2
<Symmetria> (like, 2.2k euros a month)
<Kerbero> so theoretically i should be able to get my full 100mbps from groningen to stellenbosch campus?
<Symmetria> Kerbero even without the AMS router you should be able to do that if your tcp window sizes are big enough and if stellenbosch isnt limiting anything
<Symmetria> without even blinking 
<Kerbero> ok
<Symmetria> the london router has 30gig of direct internet access attached to it
<Kerbero> i will test that
<Symmetria> and we've tested a udp stream from sweden over the general internet back to .za at over 6 gigabit/second
<Kerbero> do you know of the google server farm in the eems haven?
<Kerbero> right in the north of the netherlands
<Symmetria> never actually seen it, heard of it but not much more than that
<Kerbero> it is located right next to a gas power plant
<Symmetria> heh, google typically doesnt let anyone anywhere near their server farms, or even admit where they are :P
<Kerbero> according to rumours it takes up exacly as much power as the entire groningen cirty
<Kerbero> hehe
<Kerbero> yeah, that was part of the rumour that google doesn;t itz' theirs
<Kerbero> *doen't say
<Symmetria> heh, I only know for a fact where 5 of the google points of presence are, and all 5 arent server farms, they are all african mini-nodes
<Symmetria> (don't ask, I won't be able to tell you where they are haha)
<Kerbero> lol
<Kerbero> is that like you know the ip but don;t know fisically where they are?
<Kerbero> i'm typing very badly now
<Kerbero> :(
<Symmetria> lol, no, I know where they physically are, I'd just be breaking a lot of rules by saying where they are :P
<Kerbero> ahh ok
<Symmetria> btw, stellenbosch going offline later tonighyt
<Kerbero> the one is in bree street
<Kerbero> ok
<Symmetria> if all goes well, it will only be 10 minutes 
<Kerbero> thanx for telling
<Kerbero> ok
<Symmetria> if everything goes to hell, it will be a coupla hours :p
<Symmetria> I'm upgrading both joburg routers, the pretoria router and the capetown router (the main provider edge routers)
<Kerbero> reason?
<Kerbero> o ok
<Symmetria> complete with both operating system and line card firmware upgrades
<Kerbero> i heard about that
<Symmetria> router takes anywhere from 5 to 15 minutes to boot
<Kerbero> saw your mail about it a few days ago
<Symmetria> capetown will be last router to be done
<Kerbero> is the OS buggy?
<Symmetria> heh, leaving capetown till last because I got guys in joburg and pretoria on standby if it goes to hell
<Symmetria> versus in capetown I gotta drive myself :P
<Symmetria> Kerbero very at the moment :)
<Symmetria> we're trying to sort out about 28 different bugs we know of in the current code
<Kerbero> so after the upgrade our internet stability should be better
<Symmetria> heh, well, stellenbosch hasnt had a bad stability record from our network point of view
<Symmetria> I'm not sure that any of the bugs being fixed tonight would directly affect stellies
<Kerbero> well, my ping graphs disagree
<Symmetria> *hrm* where have you been pinging?
<Kerbero> telkomsa.net
<Kerbero> google.com
<Kerbero> and
<Kerbero> dealextreme.com
<Symmetria> got graphs I can look at?
<Kerbero> uhm
<Kerbero> i'm not in STB atm
<Symmetria> you will see big jumps in graphs to internationals if we get backbone failures because traffic will reroute 
<Symmetria> so instead of going cpt -> plz -> els -> dur -> mtz -> international
<Symmetria> it will go cpt -> bfn -> jnb -> pta -> dur -> mtz -> international
<Kerbero> if i see weird internet latencies in two weeks' time i'll send you graphs
<Symmetria> and the secondary path is a HELL of a lot further 
<Symmetria> and the telkom path between capetown and durban on that primary route isnt the most stable of paths
<Symmetria> it probably goes down at least once a week 
<Symmetria> (assholes in the eastern cape keep stealing the fiber)
<Kerbero> lol
<Kerbero> n00bs
<Symmetria> anyway :) off to finish movie before the maintenance window
<Kerbero> i wonder if the scrap metal guys actually pay them for the fiber
<Kerbero> cheers Symmetria 
#ubuntu-za 2011-07-10
<Kilos> morning everyone
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Squirm: Sure
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and Squirm!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Squirm> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> Squirm: Okay :-)
<kbmonkey> hello there peeps
<Kilos> hiya kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> it is going well Kilos? 
<Kilos> yes ty and there kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> baie goed thanks!
<Kilos> mooi man
<kbmonkey> I am trying to get my hp wireless printer to work, but it's a lazy Sunday!
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> I find Google calculator so useful, what I'd do without it
 * nlsthzn waves
 * Kilos waves back to nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Hey uncle Kilos :)
<nlsthzn> bai
<Kilos> hi Guest36050 
<Kilos> hey superfly you ready for another week at the saltmine
<superfly> Kilos: not yet, I still want to enjoy my Sunday evening :-P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> go sleep early
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<inetpro> hallo Kilos
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<inetpro> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee please man
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Huh?
<inetpro> hmm...
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee please!
<Maaz> kbmonkey: There isn't a pot on
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<kbmonkey> hello all, I'm in serious need of coffee :)
<inetpro> Kilos: should that not be 'man thanks' ? :-)
<Kilos> why?
<kbmonkey> ha ha yes you're right inetpro 
<Kilos> where you went to school
<kbmonkey> ever tried to exec 'man woman'? ;p
<Kilos> dankie man. must that be man dankie?
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> heee hee hee
<Kilos> im slow
<Kilos> forgot manuals
<kbmonkey> man is where the acronym 'rtfm' originated :)
<Kilos> this is irc not cli
 * inetpro lol
<Kilos> lets see what the bot says
<Kilos> Maaz, man thanks
<Maaz> Kilos: Manpage not found
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, man irc
<Maaz> Kilos: Manpage not found
<kbmonkey> the bsdgames package has a app called 'wtf'
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey!
<kbmonkey> Maaz, you are the best, thanks!
<Maaz> kbmonkey: I already know stuff about you
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> what stuff? who told you? you're scaring me Maaz 
<kbmonkey> there is no place like ~
<Kilos> Maaz, define you
<Maaz> Kilos: thou \thou\ ([th]ou), pron. [Sing.: nom. {Thou}; poss. {Thy} ([th][imac]) or {Thine} ([th][imac]n); obj. {Thee} ([th][=e]). Pl.: nom. {You} (y[=oo]); poss. {Your} (y[=oo]r) or {Yours} (y[=oo]rz); obj. {You}.] [OE. thou, [thorn]u, AS. [eth][=u], [eth]u; akin to OS. & OFries. thu, G., Dan. & Sw. du, Icel. [thorn][=u], Goth. [thorn]u, Russ. tui, Ir. & Gael. tu, W. ti, L. tu, Gr. sy`, Dor. ty`, Skr. tvam. [root]185. Cf. {Thee}, {Thine}, 
<Kilos> sjoe
 * kbmonkey *blinks*
<kbmonkey> Maaz, define rtfm
<Maaz> kbmonkey: RTFM /R?T?F?M/, imp.  [Unix] Abbreviation for ?Read The Fucking Manual?.  1. Used by {guru}s to brush off questions they consider trivial or annoying. Compare {Don't do that then!}.  2. Used when reporting a problem to indicate that you aren't just asking out of {randomness}. ?No, I can't figure out how to interface Unix to my toaster, and yes, I have RTFM.? Unlike sense 1, this use is considered polite. See also {FM}, {RTFAQ}, {R
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> does Stevethepirate  ever say anything
<Kilos> and Guest36050 
<Kilos> or are they pro lurkers
<kbmonkey> if they were pro their nicks would be hidden ;)
<kbmonkey> you like queen, Kilos ?
<Kilos> the group?
<Kilos> we are the champions
<kbmonkey> Yes, Bohemian Rhapsody
<kbmonkey> ever seen that song performed by a dot matrix printer? -- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ht96HJ01SE4
<Kilos> um freddie mercury
<Kilos> aw i cant go see kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> awe :(
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yeah kinda sucks
<Kilos> i hope those free the web guys on facebook get something right one day
<Kilos> last i heard they said its a human right to have free internet access
<Kilos> maybe i not human
<kbmonkey> hey, yes I agree with them! he he
<kbmonkey> hear that Telkom, it's our right to free internets!
 * kbmonkey hopes a Telkom rep is lurking here
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> even that wont work
<kbmonkey> Telkom maybe they will pick up the message if we Telkom use their name ranomdly Telkom
<Kilos> telkom cables were stolen here months ago and they not replacing
<Kilos> they want peeps to use 8ta or satelite but only on contract
<Kilos> not pay as you go
<Kilos> swines
<kbmonkey> and they only upgrade areas to support dsl iff there are enough potential clients - ie only where it benefits them
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> die geld god het oor geneem
<kbmonkey> if you do that, at least don't be hypocrites in your advertisements about it ;D
<Kilos> i wonder if there are telkom peeps here
<kbmonkey> llisten to us, we sound like someone else on here who rants about hellkom he he.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hmm i see i dont have my country in my info
<Kilos> dunno how i missed that and dunno how to fix it from xchat
<Kilos> you too kbmonkey country unknown
<Kilos> we doff
<kbmonkey> lol
<Kilos> been here 60 years and dunno where i am
<kbmonkey> i guess we can ask nickserv
<Kilos> when i first came on here i was miles but someone stole my nick before i knew how to register it
<kbmonkey> awe :(
<Kilos> was actually funny how the guys here helped choose and register kilos
<kbmonkey> ah, they registered it over 3 years ago. 
<kbmonkey> oh, how so?
<Kilos> we couldnt find a good nick
<Kilos> then the tannie next door said kilos cause she always mocked i wasnt metricated
<Kilos> i was really doff
<kbmonkey> ha ha! I like that story
<Kilos> the whole nick thing was new to me
<Kilos> then the pro i think helped me register it
<kbmonkey> I wanted monkey, but there is already one
<Kilos> or the fly
<Kilos> its as bad as email addresses
<Kilos> what a job
<Kilos> kbmonkey goes down well
<Kilos> fits with you liking cli so much
<Kilos> im sure i really frustrated the guys in the beginning
<Kilos> they couldnt believe someone thats online can be so doff
<Kilos> had to blog to show them why
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> memories
<Kilos> even had to get help to set up my blog
<Kilos> inetpro, onthou jy
<kbmonkey> I bet you are not doff Kilos, there's just so much info, its hard for anyone to know where to start!
<Kilos> um
 * inetpro lol
<Kilos> i forget what i learn overnight
<Kilos> julle het gesukkel met my nê inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: nie so baie nie
<Kilos> baie
<Kilos> ek het myself gevloek partykeer
<Kilos> lol
<apie> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: your intelligence far outweighs your loss of memory
<Kilos> nee man
<Kilos> stubborness
<Kilos> but i have had a great time here
<Kilos> and as i say this is my home
<apie> no place like /~
<Kilos> only vodacom interferes sometimes
<apie> do you play games Kilos?
<apie> and inetpro too?
<Kilos> i have played aoe2 and red alert1
<apie> wow that's neat, you can group new nicks with your existing account, so you can just switch between nicks :D
<Kilos> tried wine but it crashed my pc
<Kilos> so gave up
 * inetpro is not a real gamer
<inetpro> games waste to much time
<apie> my wine audio is buggered so Im not going to bother fixing it. I like puzzle games more than shooters
<Kilos> but with data shortages i have become a master at freecell and mahjong
<Symmetria> hahahah oh man... 
<Symmetria> some of the people on irc are so stupid
<apie> good card games those
<Kilos> what now Symmetria 
<Symmetria> [20:16] <wizzr> julie101010: i got a shell on the machine o_O
<Symmetria> [20:16] <wizzr> that didn't take long
<Symmetria> [20:24] <\DSAFEW\> tony23, limiting access in the system, like with http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Security-Enhanced_Linux#Implementations
<Symmetria> [20:25] <tony23> i'm on windows. FML
<apie> hope Symmetria isn't talking of us :/ eeek
<Symmetria> :P one guy claiming to have hacked some other guys machine and got a shell on it
<Symmetria> and then the other guy goes "I'm on windows"
<inetpro> apie: my kids enjoy supertuxkart
<Symmetria> LOL now, the guy who claimed to have haxed it and got a shell, must feel like a real tosser 
<Kilos> hehe @ apie 
<Kilos> we safe
<inetpro> apie: oh and supertux is also a lot of fun
<Symmetria> lol I wasnt referring to anyone in here :P
<Kilos> lol
<apie> we know Symmetria, just pulling your leg ;)
<apie> that's why I like reading bash.org -- some realy stupid comments there
<Symmetria> oh wow, my sourceforge mirror copy from one array to another finally finished
<Symmetria> it only took 3.5 days 
<apie> you mirrored sourceforge locally?
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> apie heh, ummm ages ago
<Symmetria> this time I was just copying it to another array to move stuff around on mirror.ac.za 
<Symmetria> apie, go download vlc and you'll see, it comes off a .za mirror :P
<apie> +100 internets to you!
<Symmetria> infact, download anything from sourceforge and you'll see it comes from tenet
<Symmetria> total size is 13066049750622
<inetpro> apie: I liked your old nick more 
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> damn its 2 bloody big
<Symmetria> heh 12186 gigs worth of sourceforge
<apie> hey it is too Symmetria, nice!
<inetpro> Symmetria: that's only like 12 TB
<apie> a nice red logo
<drubin> Symmetria: Wait till you start mirroring fb images.
<Kilos> hiya drubin howzit
<inetpro> drubin: wb
<drubin> thanks and I am good. en jy oom Kilos ?
<Kilos> goed dankie drubin 
<apie> hi there drubin 
<Kilos> apie when you found where to do the nick thing is there a place you can add your country
<apie> talk about bad judgement Symmetria http://bash.org/?16
<apie> no Kilos, I tried to set a meta property but it doesnt seem to work
<Kilos> maybe inetpro knows
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> hes a quassel guy
<Symmetria> LOL apie
<inetpro> hmm.... what are you guys trying?
<Kilos> i think you can only do that when you register at irc or freenode
<Kilos> to add your country to your info
<Kilos> you also dont know where you are
<inetpro> apie: am I missing something here? What's the country thing you want to add?
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> if you look at someones nick it gives his/her name and country etc
<apie> I think Kilos means in xchat your rmb a user name and the country shows as unknown
<Kilos> rmb?
<apie> but I suspect this country is detected by your IP - which should indicate ZA 
<inetpro> Kilos: I gues you're talking about ghosting
<inetpro> guess*
<apie> rmb: right mouse button
<Kilos> no man
<apie> no not ghosting
<Kilos> i see your name and quassel@unafiliated by you but unknown by country
<apie> Kilos, I think that's just xchat.
<Kilos> quassel@unaffiliated/hibana
<apie> ah, maybe inetpro can help explain why he is unaffiliated, while some of us have IP addresses?
<Kilos> like Squirm shows south africa
<inetpro> hmm... I guess squirm comes from a registered IP
<Kilos> maybe
<Kilos> no serious i spose
<apie> ah, inetpro probably has a hostname cloak enabled
<inetpro> ahh sorry, that is what I meant
<inetpro> Kilos: you see, even my memory is worse than yours
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> say what you mean dont mean what you say
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> apie: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<apie> Kilos, http://forum.xchat.org/viewtopic.php?t=800
<apie> dankie inetpro :)
<inetpro> apie: see also http://blog.freenode.net/2009/01/the-beauty-of-freenode/
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> hostname cloaking/masking/spoofing is not something I'm a fan of
<inetpro> Symmetria: why?
<Symmetria> its something we've resisted implementing on efnet for yearssss
<Symmetria> inetpro because heh, it leaves the servers getting attacked
<Symmetria> rather than the users who piss people off :P
<Symmetria> the moment you cloak the hostnames, you remove the need for the user to have some responsibility and not irritate people
<Symmetria> and then when the kiddies dont like the user, they attack the server he's on instead
<inetpro> cloaks do not provide an absolute guarantee that your hostname will hidden
<apie> no it doesnt inetpro
<Symmetria> heh, yes, but it gives the kiddies just one more excuse to hit the servers, trust me, we've seen it time and again on efnet, the servers that DO spoof the names of some of their users are ALWAYS the ones to get hit first
<Symmetria> :) but like I said, thats just an irc admin perspective, I understand the user perspective as well
<apie> considering so many people record chat logs, with your IP, and others use web clients, maybe on win machines, there so much exposure involved.
<Symmetria> heh there is no such thing as being truely anonymous on the internet 
<Symmetria> hell, most people dont realize that the dsl providers even log your CLI when you connect 
<Symmetria> its a standard radius line 
<Tonberry> cli?
<Tonberry> caller line id?
<Tonberry> or command line interface?
<apie> and most people dont realize that email is like postcards - anyone with access to the deliver van (and some who dont!) can read them
<drubin> apie: Lies I have a password on my gmail account.
<Symmetria> Tonberry caller line id
<Symmetria> the moment you auth a dsl, the phone number is logged 
<Tonberry> well gmail with https should be slightly harder to intercept
<Tonberry> makes sense
<drubin> Tonberry: No. it isn't.
<apie> true Tonberry, but remember your email bounces between various server on its trip, and each node presents it's own problem.
<Tonberry> agreed
<Tonberry> any part that still uses traditional smtp is easy to intercept
<apie> imap for the win :)
<Tonberry> is imap used between mailservers?
<apie> I was telling Kilos the other day, we need to start a pgp movement for email
<Kilos> lol
<Tonberry> or just give up on email
<Kilos> that thing is still driving me nuts
<apie> but then our heads spun from all the tech jargon ;P
<apie> I think everyone should make some test, temporary keys and get to send another data to see how it works
<apie> test data ofc
<Tonberry> i think the security of pgp is not in question
<apie> using my IP I see on freenode I can nmap my line and see there are open ports. I wonder what they are for...
<Kilos> its just very hard to setup Tonberry 
<Tonberry> what ports?
<apie> 1,2,6,17,132
<Tonberry> wow
<Tonberry> never seen any of those used
<apie> says there more, it only shows the interesting ones
<apie> interesting. port 17 is a Quote of the day port.
<apie> Maaz, define QOTD
<Maaz> apie: I don't know about QOTD. Maybe you meant eotd?
<Kilos> Maaz, google QOTD
<Maaz> Kilos: "Quotes of the Day - qotd.org" http://www.qotd.org/ :: "Quotes of the Day - The Quotations Page" http://www.quotationspage.com/qotd.html :: "QOTD - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QOTD :: "Queen of the Damned (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Queen_of_the_Damned_(film) :: "QOTD - John Paczkowski - Social - AllThingsD" http://allthingsd.com/20100903/qotd-334/ :: "QOT
<apie> should we see what is open on your line Kilos? this is intriguing.
<Kilos> explain please
<Kilos> but go for it
<Kilos> push me through a port at voda that doesnt use my data
<Kilos> then i be very happy
<nuvolari> ol oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> naand apie
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> *lo oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> ek meen :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> is jy nog oppie foon
<nuvolari> ja nee oom
<nuvolari> moet dalk nou try
<nuvolari> die service was nou nou af
<Kilos> eish
<nuvolari> dalk het hulle iets gedoen
<nuvolari> of nie
<nuvolari> >:((((((
<nuvolari> argh!
<Kilos> uh oh
<Kilos> apie died
<Kilos> apie, wb
<apie> ty
<Kilos> what did you mean apie 
<Kilos> should we see what is open on your line Kilos? this is intriguing.
<apie> so I installed gufw (firewall) and now nmap shows all 1000 ports as closed.
<Kilos> oh i have gufw as well
<Kilos> must i turn it off
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> hmm... he isolated himself from the world?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wb apie 
<Kilos> you gonna crash you system now now
<apie> crash? nee oom, die is Linux ;)
<Kilos> sjoe
<apie> been having some line issues lately though
<nuvolari> bleh
<nuvolari> telkom apie ?
<nuvolari> ek is seker vodacom en telkom is kop in een mus
<Kilos> lol
<apie> Im on Afrihost dsl but telkom line -- so spot on 
<apie> Telkom so sneaky - I told my dad all bout which dsl package he can look at - 
<apie> and telkom sneakily got him signed up to one of their contracts. eish.
<Kilos> they are all skelm
<Kilos> i complained about a weak connection. gave them voda tower address and mine
<Kilos> they say they upgrading and gave address of new tower
<Kilos> its 5 ks further inna straight line from here
<Kilos> and no matter how many times i say this one was working fine it makes no diffs
<Kilos> they think everyone is office jacks
<Kilos> bullshit baffles brains kinda attitude
<nuvolari> haai sies oom
 * nuvolari gets the soap
<Kilos> wat
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hee hee
 * nuvolari wash out the oom's mouth
<Kilos> daar is nie n mooi manier om dit te sê nie
 * nuvolari is geneig om saam te stem
<apie> ha ha nuvolari i know what that tastes like!!!
<nuvolari> lol apie 
 * apie yuck
<nuvolari> for real?
 * nuvolari never got pepper/soap/kasterolie/other stuff in his mouth
<apie> ja my ma het nie k** gevat toe ge stoutgat was -- en dit was gereeld nogal
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> bwahaha
<Kilos> methinks bed time for toppies
<Kilos> sleep tight and warm all of you
<Kilos> see ya morrow
#ubuntu-za 2012-07-02
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi dPhi 
<dPhi> Kilos, HI
<dPhi> I forgot my nickserv password
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> password are such a pain
<sflr> good morning
<Kilos> morning sflr 
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<sakhi> Morning
<charl> hi all
<superfly> morning Kilos
<sflr> hi charl, superfly 
<superfly> hi sflr, etc
<charl> hi superfly 
<charl> hi sflr 
<Kilos> hi charl 
<superfly> hi charl
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hehe this is like a mornings ritual
<charl> lol
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: There isn't a pot on
<Kilos> eish
 * Kilos must learn to type faster
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<Kilos> ty for all the effort you put in for the community
<maiatoday> np Kilos
<maiatoday> Sorry things aren't happening as quickly as they could
<superfly> hi maiatoday!
<Kilos> np maiatoday you also have a life you know and lotsa things dont happen overnight 
<Kilos> hey SmilyBorg 
<SmilyBorg> Hi there
<SmilyBorg> how is everyone doing today?
<Kilos> ok ty
<Kilos> not as good as in durbs
<SmilyBorg> hehe
<SmilyBorg> been nice and warm here
<SmilyBorg> actually got sunburnt at the pride parade on Saturday
<maiatoday> hi superfly
<Kilos> yo NeVeR_ 
<NeVeR_> yo yo 
<Kilos> hi Kerbero 
<Kilos> oh the other one
<Kilos> hi Kerbero[dsp] 
<Kerbero> dag
<kbmonkey> hello
<Kerbero> dis nie 'n goeie teken dat die ander een getimeout het nie
<Kilos> hellloooooo kbmonkey 
<Kilos> the internet is very sick
<kbmonkey> how goes it? i haven't been on line in over a month. eek.
<Kilos> we all ok ty kbmonkey and you suitcase dweller
<Kilos> dont forget meeting next monday night
<kbmonkey> im a bit let down by shotwell, that photo manager ubuntu uses now :/
<Kilos> what do you do with it?
<kbmonkey> and i see picasa has been dropped by google :(
<Kilos> i only use it fro cropping
<kbmonkey> picasa for linux*
<kbmonkey> oh its for a friend. 
<Kilos> that doesnt answer what you want shotwell to do
<kbmonkey> to browse your photos as they exist in their folders
<kbmonkey> shotwell does not show folders
<Kilos> ah
<kbmonkey> it only shows dates
<kbmonkey> lol
<Kilos> you can browse photos just by opening one and then ticking next
<kbmonkey> you know what i have not had in a long time kilos
<Kilos> without shotwell
<kbmonkey> coffee from maaz
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee plz
<Maaz> kbmonkey: *blink*
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee
<Maaz> kbmonkey: *blink*
<Kilos> dont be lazy type please
<kbmonkey> oh yes Kilos you remember that greeter bot, i did finish it at the time. was in testing!
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee please.
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Yessir
<Kilos> ah that sounds good. can it be integrateds with maaz
<Kilos> then i can rest
<kbmonkey> i could not submit the code to ibid because I had issues with bazaar, the app used to submit code :p
<Kilos> ai
<kbmonkey> yes it integrates with Maaz, indeed!
<Kilos> just dont kill maaz
<Kilos> magewill also like something like that for gc methinks
<kbmonkey> hey, perhaps i could get it to magespawn and he can try it
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and kbmonkey!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> how big is it kbmonkey ?
<kbmonkey> Maaz, thank you my vriend!
<Maaz> no problem, kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> not much Kilos, its a couple of lines of text.
<Kilos> maybe i can get a bot and play with it here by me as well
<kbmonkey> okay maybe a couple of kilobytes, but not much
<Kilos> havent looked how big ibid is yet
<kbmonkey> oh ibid itself, is larger. not sure though
<Kilos> can it be mailed?
<Kilos> i mean to play with the intgration bit
<kbmonkey> ibid has to be installed, the code i wrote can certainly be emailed.
<Kilos> please mail it to me
<Kilos> i go see how big ibid is
<kbmonkey> i don't have it on me today, Kilos. sorry :)
<Kilos> np, when you can
<Kilos> just not in a months time
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> how come you been showing online for a week or so
<kbmonkey> its on my pc in pmb, either this weekend or next weekend
<Kilos> thats great
<kbmonkey> i have a remote shell account, which logs into irc. so i show as logged in. that is why.
<Kilos> ibid is 4.8m
<Kilos> so ill get it
<kbmonkey> magespawn probably has ibid already, 
<Kilos> yes its here
<Kilos> gc, hi
<gc> good morning
<kbmonkey> so i don't see why you should get it unless you develop for it :)
<Kilos> i also wanna play sometimes
<Kilos> can try squeeze it into mxit
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> you should, writing programs is fun
<Kilos> its a working bot already isnt it
<kbmonkey> yes it is
<kbmonkey> just like Maaz our robot friend
<Kilos> hows work going kbmonkey ?
<kbmonkey> good good
<kbmonkey> where there's coffee, its good
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> aslong as its not plastic coffee
<Kilos> checkers no name brand kinda thing
<kbmonkey> it is :(
 * kbmonkey rethinks life
<kbmonkey> i am glad this ssh allowed me to get on to irc :)
<Kilos> yeah we kinda missed your smiling mug
<kbmonkey> :>
<kbmonkey> @>~~~~ a rose for you
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> im going back to grind the stone oom Kilos 
<Kilos> ok kbmonkey enjoy
<kbmonkey> i will try pop in again soon, i will bring biscuits
<Kilos> ty lad
<Kilos> be good
<kbmonkey> always :>
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> gc wb
<gc> Thanks Kilos It was a bit of a struggle getting here.
<Kilos> Maaz, whats for lunch
<Maaz> I'm sure Kentucky would go down well Kilos
<Kilos> yum
<Kilos> yo inetpro you didnt even say good morning this afternoon
<inetpro> eh, good evening Kilos
<Kilos> hahaha dag se my vriend
<sflr> just reading about the t-shirt emails. cant we have some printed and posted? :)
<Kilos> inetpro, my bot praat vanself afrikaans
<Kilos> you winning sflr 
<Kilos> ?
<sflr> yes Kilos, won R10 on the lotto. haha
<Kilos> haha great stuff
<Kilos> i go checkup on sheep
<magespawn> Howdy all
<Kilos> hiya magespawn 
<Kilos> maybe got some good news for ya
<Kilos> the monkey gonna sent us the greeting bot script to try with an ibid
<magespawn> Cool
<Kilos> i got one toooo
<Kilos> yay
<magespawn> Busy trying to get my kubuntu machine to start with another desktop like gnome
<Kilos> just install gnome-desktop i think
<Kilos> was ubuntu-desktop on 11.04
<Kilos> you on 12.04 hey
<magespawn> Its is there as an option when you start, but does not give any menu bars etc just a blank screen
<magespawn> Xcfe works fine though.
<Kilos> 12.04?
<magespawn> Not actually sure.
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> what do these guys say?
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/141149/can-i-switch-between-desktop-environments-using-terminal
<magespawn> Nah just want to change the default desktop, on start up kde is just too confusing for windows ppl.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> gnome should be fine for them, i picked ubuntu up quick
<Kilos> gnome that is
<Kilos> how do you find what release it is
<Kilos> oh look in synatic methinks
<Kilos> must be better ways
<Kilos> but no one saying much here today
<Kilos> magespawn, try install ubuntu-desktop and see what apt says
<sflr> whats the question? :)
 * sflr is half asleep
<sflr> not sure about that. is that you choose on the boot screen?
<Kilos> he wants kde to be gnomified sflr 
<Kilos> public sukkeling with kubuntu
<Kilos> wb charl 
<Kilos> bbnn
<magespawn> You can choose at login screen which desktop to use but gnome does not display properly, so i decided on xcfe instead
<magespawn> Xfce rather.
<Kilos> did you come right magespawn ?
<magespawn> Yes using xfce
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> is there a gui for the ibids
<magespawn> Do not think, it is meant to run on a server.
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> so with a server you plug in a screen and keyboard and use the terminal for everything?
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> phew hectic day today
<Kilos> hey charl wassup
<Kilos> what you struggled with?
<charl> nah just work stuff
<charl> always something that needs attention :)
<charl> ok home time for me, bbl!
<magespawn> Later all, on my home.
<Kilos> you home yet superfly ?
<superfly> Kilos: Am now, had to make a detour past the pharmacy after the train ride
<Kilos> ah ok
<Kilos> hope no one sick
<tumbleweed> https://www.fsf.org/campaigns/secure-boot-vs-restricted-boot/whitepaper-web
<charl> afternoon
<Kilos> morning
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> ah you in australia?
<Kilos> no in ptown
<charl> ah cause it's 03:30 in sydney right now
<Kilos> need to rob a bank first to go to aus
<charl> one way if leaving a country is to get deportated
<Kilos> yes they 8 hours ahead 
<charl> then it's a free trip right?
<Kilos> and 9 in summer
<Kilos> lol
<charl> :D
<Kilos> how do you get deported from your home country??
 * Kilos listens
<charl> lol
<charl> i have no idea
<charl> can't say i've ever managed that either
<Kilos> i dont beleive its possible
<charl> i wanted to try and get deportated from south africa once but failed, the government didn't seem to bother
<Kilos> they lock you up because where would they deport you to
<Kilos> haha where are you from?
<charl> well if they have to deport all the foreigners it would be a 10 year project
<charl> especially all the zimbabweans and other africans
<Kilos> yeah they will never achive that
<Kilos> they streaming in everyday
<charl> well they come in faster than they can get deportated so it's a losing battle
<charl> besides, that actually requires the government to take action and do something, so that's definitely not going to happen in any case
<Kilos> lol
<charl> :D
<charl> friends of mine almost got locked up but they deportated themselves just in timew
<Kilos> hey you a clever kid
<Kilos> we getting a greeter bot scrip and wanna integrate it into an ibid bot
<Kilos> script?
<charl> ah
<Kilos> will need help methinks
<charl> ok, i don't really have any experience with ibid but i could try and help where possible
<Kilos> will first test and once perfected will integrate too maaz
<charl> cool
<Kilos> so he can great new peeps
<charl> ah ibid, is that vhata's bot thing
<charl> nice
<Kilos> ya and cocooncrash 
<magespawn> Evening all
<Kilos> yo magespawn charl will help us when we get the greeter bot
<charl> hi magespawn 
<charl> yup
<magespawn> Hi charl
<magespawn> Cool, would like to try it myself first
<Kilos> you can but i def gonna need help
<Kilos> sudo aptitude is like my limits
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> i don't really know ibid but if you people are stuck i am happy to help
<charl> if i can
<magespawn> Is kbmonkey doing the greeter?
<superfly> magespawn: it's really easy
<Kilos> he says its finished magespawn 
<Kilos> will mail to us weekend
<superfly> yeah, he was
<magespawn> Cool, did he put it up in git or bazaar?
<Kilos> ah superfly then you can help too if it be easy
<Kilos> he doesnt have it with him 
<superfly> Kilos: yep, I wrote a plugin for Launchpad.net
<Kilos> but will mail to us weekend he says
<Kilos> great ty superfly 
<superfly> which I really should propose to be merged into Ibid sometime
<Kilos> i have a bot now too in my channel when i go there for testing purposes
<Kilos> superfly, a greeter plugin?
<Kilos> superfly, make a note to propose that
<superfly> no, I use it to pull information about bugs and things from Canonical's Launchpad open source project hosting service
<Kilos> ah\
<Kilos> i still gotta learn how to switch the bot off
<magespawn> Pull the plug?
<Kilos> lol on the pc?
<magespawn> Is it on a seperate machine?
<Kilos> once it joins the channel i dunno how to tell it go sleep now
<Kilos> no on this one
<magespawn> Ahh
<magespawn> Do not know either.
<Kilos> it doesnt take turn off command in the terminal but keeps giving info about something
<Kilos> man pages dont help either
<magespawn> Mmm, have not even tried that yet.
<Kilos> closing the terminal does kill it either
<Kilos> very short
<magespawn> Hold on
<charl> i am looking to get back into bot scripting but can't find a good excuse
<Kilos> haha
<charl> what we have on #ipv6 on efnet is a bot that posts the titles of links to web pages
<charl> so you know where you are going before you click on a link
<charl> that i found quite handy
<charl> but that's the only thing i could think of that this channel needs
<Kilos> what kinda bot?
<superfly> I've seen that before, but I found that incredibly irritating
<Kilos> not ibid?
<superfly> I prefer a bot that pretty much only speaks when spoken to
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> they gotta know their place
<charl> superfly: if it randomly speaks i would also find it quite irritating, but this i feel provides a useful service
<charl> it only responds when a link is posted
<superfly> it would be easy to adapt kbmonkey's script to do the above, but it would also be quite simple to write a plugin to respond to "title [for] <url>"
<superfly> charl: nah, this one was doing what you say, and only really being accustomed to Ibid bots, I found it quite annoying
<charl> or simply <botname> <url>
<magespawn> Kilos tumbleweed works on ibid, maybe ask him.
<tumbleweed> hello
<Kilos> hi tumbleweed 
<Kilos> ask him what magespawn 
<tumbleweed> the ibid policy is that the bot only speaks when spoken to
<tumbleweed> we do have a few plugins that violate that, though
<tumbleweed> but not out of the box, they have to be configured to do so
<charl> that'
<magespawn> What the command is, or where to find a list?
<charl> that's fair enough
<tumbleweed> e.g. announcing news (rss feed) items or VCS commits
<charl> i do find it irritating if there are multiple bots in a channel that all respond to the same thing
<Kilos> methinks the only time our bot should do its own thing is to greet and maybe welcome new visitors
<charl> otherwise i don't mind it that much
<charl> tumbleweed: yeah but that's fine because those are push events in any case
<magespawn> Tumblweed what is the command to stop the bot?
<charl> things that come from the outside i mean
<tumbleweed> so, nothing stops you from creating a plugin htat greets people, and we'd even accept the patch. But it'd have to be disabled by default
<charl> yeah that's logical, having it enabled by default would suck
<tumbleweed> magespawn: the command to stop it doing what?
<tumbleweed> there's "die" :)
<magespawn> Just stop it.
<Kilos> disconnect tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> Maaz: help admin
<Maaz> tumbleweed: I use the following features for administrative functions: accounts, actions, auth, config, core, die, help, plugins, redirect, saydo, sources and version
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<tumbleweed> Maaz: help die
<Maaz> tumbleweed: Terminates the bot. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   die
<charl> tumbleweed: is there a plugin to expand an url into metadata, like the html title of a page, for example
<magespawn> Lol
<magespawn> Pretty direct.
<Kilos> ah die kills it?
<charl> tumbleweed: it doesn't have to do it for all links, only if it's given the link for example
<charl> like <botname> <url> or so
<tumbleweed> Maaz: help http
<Maaz> tumbleweed: Tests if an HTTP site is up and retrieves HTTP URLs. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   (get|head) <url>
<Maaz>   is <domain> (up|down)
<Maaz>   tell me when <domain|url> is up
<tumbleweed> Maaz: get https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue272
<Maaz> tumbleweed: 200 OK "UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue272 - Ubuntu Wiki"
<charl> not entirely what i had in mind, but good enough imho
<charl> Maaz: head http://www.google.com/
<tumbleweed> and yes, every link it sees, it stores in a database
<Maaz> charl: timed out
<tumbleweed> and/or delicious, if configured to do so
<charl> what?
<charl> Maaz: http://www.ubuntu.com/
<Maaz> charl: Sorry...
<Kilos> ty tumbleweed die works kiff
<charl> Maaz: head http://www.ubuntu.com/
<Maaz> charl: 200 OK
<charl> Maaz: get http://www.ubuntu.com/
<Maaz> charl: 200 OK "Home | Ubuntu"
<charl> ah nice, ok
<charl> thanks tumbleweed 
<magespawn> Can you issue all commands to the bot in channel?
<Kilos> tumbleweed, where can we get a list of ibid commands please
<charl> Maaz: help
<Maaz> charl: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<Kilos> and can only the owner of said bot kill it
<Kilos> not those charl
<magespawn> Maaz help commands
<Kilos> like die
<charl> ah i see ok
<Maaz> magespawn: Redirects the response to a command to a different channel. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   redirect [to] <channel> [on <source>] <command>
<magespawn> Well lets see.
<tumbleweed> Kilos: you ask the bot :)
<magespawn> gc die
<Kilos> the serious commands like die
<magespawn> There you go!
<Kilos> yes magespawn  but can anyone kill it
<cocooncrash> Maaz: help admin
<Kilos> how do you start it now from fone
<Maaz> cocooncrash: I use the following features for administrative functions: accounts, actions, auth, config, core, die, help, plugins, redirect, saydo, sources and version
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<tumbleweed> Maaz: die
<tumbleweed> no, not everyone can kill it
<Maaz> tumbleweed: You're not the boss of me
<charl> Maaz: how do i use die
<Kilos> haha i love that saying
<Maaz> charl: Terminates the bot. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   die
<Kilos> ty cocooncrash 
<Kilos> all good there in the states?
<charl> Maaz: version
<Maaz> charl: I am version 0.1.1
<charl> hmmm version of what, not very informative
<magespawn> Presumable i can kill gc, because when i set her up i set magespawn as the owner
<charl> magespawn: how does the bot authenticate you though, just by your nickname?
<charl> what if somebody else logs in as you...
<cocooncrash> charl: It verifies that you're authenticated with NickServ
<magespawn> Do not know. The nick is registered so some protection at least.
<charl> cocooncrash: ah i see, good enough
<charl> doesn't help if you're on a network with no nickserv though but ok
<cocooncrash> Kilos: Yup, things are good
<cocooncrash> charl: Then you have to send a password to the bot
<charl> cocooncrash: ah ok, makes sense
<magespawn> Just need to set it up so i can restart her.
<cocooncrash> charl: It also depends on the permission
<cocooncrash> charl: You can choose whether permissions require authentication or not
<charl> cocooncrash: ah cool
<magespawn> That would be a good idea.
<magespawn> So password for every command, or selected commands.
<Kilos> and i see ibids work on jabber as well
<Kilos> will try it on pidgin sometime
<charl> cocooncrash: btw, sorry if this is a crap question, but just out of curiosity, is your nick in any way related to the band? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cocoon_Crash
<charl> or the album should i say
<cocooncrash> charl: The album, yes
<charl> ah ok
<Kilos> is there a users guide to using/seting up an ibid
<Kilos> the basic was easy with the questions asked
<charl> Kilos: http://ibid.omnia.za.net/docs/trunk/install.html
<tumbleweed> the documentation is less than ideal, but yes: http://ibid.omnia.za.net/docs/
<Kilos> ty tumbleweed 
<magespawn> http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/nvidia-loses-order-due-to-poor-linux-support-20120628/
<Kilos> good they must wake up
<magespawn> Is there a way to turn the online doc into a pdf?
<Kilos> the whole thing?
<Kilos> many pages to open
<magespawn> Or pull the html to store it locally? 
<magespawn> Yes the whole thing.
<superfly> magespawn: Firefox includes print-to-pdf
<superfly> at least on Linux it does
<superfly> just say "print to file" and then select "PDF"
<magespawn> Only does one page at a time though i think.
<charl> afaik the print to pdf functionality is standard in linux
<magespawn> So you would have to click through every page.
<Kilos> whew there are many
<charl> i hate sites that does that
<charl> *do
<Kilos> magespawn, you can right click each page and save to methinks
<Kilos> then they come in html
<magespawn> Be cool if there was a wiki style toolbox, to print or convert to pdf.
<Kilos> there is a command
<Kilos> html to pdf
<Kilos> whew where to find it again
<Kilos> https://ubuntuincident.wordpress.com/2011/02/17/convert-html-to-pdf/
<tumbleweed> wkhtmltopdf
<tumbleweed> Maaz: apt search html pdf
<Maaz> tumbleweed: Found 2 packages: pdftohtml and wkhtmltopdf
<Kilos> that would be so lekker if i could just drag the htmls into the converter
<Kilos> there you go charl write a gui for wkhtmltopdf
<charl> bah
<charl> i don't do guis ;)
<Kilos> haha
<charl> i do cmdline :P
<Kilos> for me man
<charl> lol, do you know jon hall?
<charl> maddog
<Kilos> i sukkel with the paths everytime
<charl> he looks to me like a real guru
<charl> i always picture him sitting in the dojo, meditating on the linux kernel
<charl> i go and sit down in front of him and say "master, learn me the way of the command line"
<charl> (in a distinctly japanese accent)
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> and add "desu desu desu" at the end just for good measure, considering you can never have enough desu
<Kilos> command line is good if you dont forget things
<charl> aliases are good, if you do ;)
<charl> aliases have been made for the ballies
<Kilos> aliases?
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> you need to read my blog
<Kilos> the part of my brain that used to do the thinking/remembering is lying onna farm 1150ks from here
<Kilos> 150ks
<Kerbero> een punt een vyf megameter
<Kilos> yo Kerbero 
<Kerbero> dag
<Kilos> ek sukkel met die jong mense
<charl> lighties for world domination
<charl> :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> laaities
<Kilos> nitght guys sleep tight. see ya morrow
<magespawn> I do have HTT
<magespawn> Night Kilos
<magespawn> Brb putting fish to bed.
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> hmm... or evening rather
<inetpro> I guess that was just another hectic monday
<inetpro> at this rate it looks like it will be next year when I'm done with stuffs that was supposed to have been done last year
<magespawn> inetpro so then you are on schedule
<charl> nn all
<charl> hi inetpro 
<magespawn> Sleep less?
<inetpro> magespawn: nope
<inetpro> that won't do it unfortunately
<magespawn> Drink more coffee? To work faster?
<magespawn> I have noticed that certain minimums of sleep have to observed.
<inetpro> magespawn: yeah, now that sounds like a good idea
<magespawn> Much to my dismay.
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<magespawn> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> magespawn: Sure
<magespawn> Do more than one thing at a time? Automate?
<magespawn> Get minions.
<magespawn> Minions are cool, pay them minimum mage, give them food and coffee and your good to go.
<magespawn> Minimum wage.
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and magespawn!
<magespawn> Hah freudian slip.
<magespawn> ty Maaz
<inetpro> Maaz: define minion
<Maaz> inetpro: Minion \Min"ion\, a. [See 2d {Minion}.] Fine; trim; dainty. [Obs.] "Their . . . minion dancing." --Fryth. [1913 Webster], Minion \Min"ion\, n. Minimum. [Obs.] --Burton. [1913 Webster], Minion \Min"ion\, n. [F. mignon, fr. OHG. minni love, G. minne; akin to E. mind. See {Mind}, and cf. {Mignonette}.] [1913 Webster] 1. A loved one; one highly esteemed and favored; -- in a good sense. [Obs.] [1913 Webster]  God's disciple and his dear
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<magespawn> Or mini me's
<magespawn> Followers.
<inetpro> hmm... I could do with some clones :-)
<magespawn> Multiplicity
<inetpro> yeah, just need to erase all the bad spot before multiplying :-)
<inetpro> spots*
<magespawn> And remove the desire to clone from the clones.
#ubuntu-za 2012-07-03
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hey SmilyBorg_w 
<SmilyBorg_w> Hey there
 * Kilos gets out the superdoom
<charl> morning al
<charl> *all
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> hoe gaan dit
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<Kilos> nog koud maar anders goed dankie en jy?
<charl> goed goed
<charl> nee warm hier
<charl> middel van somer
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> lekker
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<superfly> guten morgen
<charl> Maaz: arigato gozaimas
<Maaz> charl: Sorry...
<charl> we will need to learn Maaz some japanese :)
<charl> superfly: hi there
<Kilos> hows ya superfly 
<Kilos> charl, dozo
<Kilos> maybe that means come here
<charl> lol
<charl> i don't know what "dozo" means in japanese but it sounds a bit like "domo"
<Kilos> ive forgotten so much
<Kilos> whew
<charl> domo means "hey" or something similar
<Kilos> domo means very much i think
<Kilos> domo arigato
<charl> yeah but sometimes they use it as a greeting
<Kilos> dankie baie
<charl> it's a bit weird
<Kilos> lol
<charl> some words in japanese don't translate well :)
<charl> gozaimas is another word that is a bit confusing... cause you say "ohayo gozaimas" but also "arigato gozaimas"
<charl> it had a historical meaning but can't remember it off hand
<Kilos> lol never mind. jap reminds me of headaches
<charl> lol ok :)
 * superfly prefers to stick to programming languages as they're much easier to learn
<Kilos> hahaha and no one pounding it into you physically
<Kilos> well i NeVeR_ 
<NeVeR_> lol
<NeVeR_> morning
<Kilos> hi there
<Kilos> superfly, do we know dPhi ?
<Kilos> new nick or what
<Kilos> hi dPhi 
<superfly> Kilos: I don't know him... it might be dLimit?
<Kilos> oh ya
<NeVeR_> maaz seen dLimit
<Maaz> NeVeR_: dLimit was last seen 10 days, 23 hours, 15 minutes and 10 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2012-06-22 01:39:25 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2012-06-29 00:04:29 PDT
<NeVeR_> maaz seen dPhi
<Maaz> NeVeR_: dPhi was last seen 1 day, 1 hour, 32 minutes and 43 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2012-07-01 23:21:58 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2012-07-01 14:49:18 PDT
<NeVeR_> maaz seen maaz
<Maaz> NeVeR_: maaz has been offline on freenode since 2012-05-01 16:50:57 PDT
<Kilos> ha ha
<NeVeR_> maaz join #quassel
<Maaz> NeVeR_: I'm not going to listen to you
<NeVeR_> :
<NeVeR_> :(
<Kilos> hehe
<NeVeR_> maaz, whois Kilos
<Maaz> NeVeR_: What?
<NeVeR_> :|
<Kilos> môre inetpro 
<Kilos> yo nuvolari 
<Kilos> inetpro, gee noddy die weer in pretoria?
<Kerbero> Maaz, weer in kaapstad
<Maaz> Kerbero: Huh?
<Kerbero> Maaz, brrr
<Maaz> Kerbero: Huh?
<zeref> hmmm
<Kilos> hey Kerbero zeref 
<zeref> hi guys
<Kerbero> more oom kilos
<zeref> i'm trying to push some files to github, but i keep getting  ![rejected]  master -> master (non-fast-forward) error?
<Kilos> push harder
<Kilos> hehe
<tumbleweed> it means you are trying to change history
<tumbleweed> either github has newer changes that you don't. Or you intentionally changed history
<zeref> when u say github has newer changes, you mean i must get a newer version?
<tumbleweed> no, newer changes in your repository
<tumbleweed> you need to pull / rebase first
<zeref> ah, thanks tumbleweed 
<Kilos> hi drussell 
<drussell> Kilos: heya, how's things?
<Kilos> good ty drussell and there?
<drussell> Kilos: it's a bit grey, damp and rainy in london
<Kilos> eish
<charl> drussell: when is it not grey, damp and rainy in london :)
<charl> i was there for a week and that is the only type of weather we had
 * tumbleweed just missed the mid-summer floods last month
<tumbleweed> came back from croatia, nicely suntanned, and got lots of evil looks from londoners
<charl> mid-summer floods? in london?
<tumbleweed> bit of googling turned up http://www.sundaymercury.net/news/world-uk-news/2012/06/11/england-and-wales-on-flood-alert-66331-31157800/
<tumbleweed> that week rained non-stop
<charl> bah
<charl> tropical weather ftl
<Kilos> haha england, the land of pink peeps
<charl> Kilos: like the pink loerie festival?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Maaz, seen sflr
<Maaz> Kilos: sflr was last seen 19 hours, 41 minutes and 43 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2012-07-02 06:12:00 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2012-07-02 08:21:15 PDT
<charl> i am also somewhat pink, i was in germany on sunday and got trolled by our local star
<Kilos> lol
<charl> the star was like "problem? i am the death star"
<charl> all your skin are belong to me
<Kilos> superfly, has the internet been fixed yet
<Kilos> once done i will jump on voda again
<superfly> Kilos: they said things would be fixed up properly by the end of this week, but I haven't noticed any problems since Sunday
<Kilos> grrr hit a hang
<magespawn> Howdy y'all
<Kilos> yo magespawn 
<magespawn> Whats up Kilos?
<Kilos> not much and there?
<magespawn> Just going to wake gc up.
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> There we go.
<Kilos> gc wb
<gc> Thanks Kilos It was a bit of a struggle getting here.
<Kilos> gc die
<gc> Kilos: You're not the boss of me
<charl> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> Hi charl
<Kilos> HeyPaul, hi
<charl> Maaz: what do you think of gc?
<Maaz> charl: Erk, dunno
<charl> hi HeyPaul 
<HeyPaul> Hi
<magespawn> Maaz are you a male bot?
<Maaz> magespawn: Huh?
<Kilos> first time here HeyPaul ?
<Kilos> or nick swop
<HeyPaul> Yup just read about you guys in the Ubuntu newsletter
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za HeyPaul 
<HeyPaul> Thanks - think I will hang out and see what I can learn.
<HeyPaul> Anybody on Jawug?
<magespawn> gc pastry and cake is served with coffee
<gc> magespawn: One learns a new thing every day
<Kilos> Maaz, please help gc
<Maaz> Kilos that female bot hasnt a clue whats going on
<magespawn> gc what is pastry and cake?
<gc> magespawn: pastry and cake is served with coffee
<Kilos> HeyPaul, guys are very busy at the saltmines so be patient when you waiting for replies
<HeyPaul> no worries
<Kilos> HeyPaul, tell us a bit about yourself
<charl> yup we have brought up 500KG of salt just in the last hour
<magespawn> Some are, others get to play with bots.
<Kilos> hehe
<HeyPaul> Too much salt will kill you
<charl> we are shipping some 10 ton of salt at the end of the day
<charl> HeyPaul: yup we can literally bury someone under the salt
<magespawn> Hi gc
<charl> cover someone's house with it even
<magespawn> gc hi
<gc> howsit
<HeyPaul> My wife trades salt - real salt - so if you are interested...
<Kilos> HeyPaul, where are you ?
<magespawn> gc coffee for all
<gc> magespawn: *blink*
<Kilos> hehe
<HeyPaul> Sunninghill
<Kilos> jhb?
<HeyPaul> jhb
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> Gc coffee
<gc> magespawn: coffee is served with pastry
<magespawn> Gc coffee
<gc> magespawn: coffee is served with pastry
<RPM> salt + coffee = puke
<magespawn> gc Coffee on
 * gc starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> hehe hiya RPM 
<Kilos> gc coffee on
<gc> Kilos: There's already a pot on. If you ask nicely, maybe you can have a cup
<NeVeR_> supp Kilos
<Kilos> gc coffee please
<gc> Kilos: Okay
<NeVeR_> maaz coffee please
<Maaz> NeVeR_: There isn't a pot on
<Kilos> ? NeVeR_ 
<NeVeR_> <Kilos> hehe hiya RPM
<NeVeR_> <-> You are now known as NeVeR_
<Kilos> NeVeR_, get from gc
<NeVeR_> gc coffee please
<gc> NeVeR_: Righto
<NeVeR_> I want coffee
<charl> bbl, lunch
<NeVeR_> even me
<Kilos> enjoy charl 
<charl> gc: coffee please
<gc> charl: Okay
<NeVeR_> gc: coffee please
<gc> NeVeR_: Sorry, there aren't any more cups left
<NeVeR_> fml
<Kilos> lol
<gc> Coffee's ready for magespawn, Kilos, NeVeR_ and charl!
<Kilos> gc thanks
<gc> Kilos: no problemo
<magespawn> gc gc is a female ibid bot
<gc> magespawn: Got it
<magespawn> gc what are you?
<gc> magespawn: you are a dump bot
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> Lol
<magespawn> gc you are a female ibid bot
<gc> magespawn: I already know stuff about you
<magespawn> gc what are you?
<gc> magespawn: you are a dump bot
<tumbleweed> you are also ...
<tumbleweed> (factoids is one thing we documented http://ibid.omnia.za.net/docs/trunk/factoids.html
<tumbleweed> (
<tumbleweed> ))
<magespawn> Ty tumbleweed, busy reading the docs now.
<NeVeR_> gc thanks
<gc> no probs, NeVeR_
<NeVeR_> gc thanks
<gc> no worries, NeVeR_
<NeVeR_> gc thanks
<gc> no worries, NeVeR_
<NeVeR_> :\
<magespawn> gc you are also a female ibid bot
<gc> magespawn: One learns a new thing every day
<magespawn> gc what are you?
<gc> magespawn: you are a female ibid bot
<Kilos> isnt what one of the trigger words mage
<Kilos> hmm forgot tab
<magespawn> Not sure, busy reading the docs and trying to work, notice the order there.
<Kilos> oh and you maybe
<Kilos> i havent found the page that gives that info
<Kilos> yip what is one of them like is
<magespawn> Brb have to go to the post office.
 * nuvolari peeks in to confirm his liveliness
<nuvolari> lo oom Kilos 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari hoe gaan dit
<nuvolari> dit gaan goed dankie en met oom?
<Kilos> hmmm just a peek is all we get
<Kilos> goed dankie seun
<Kilos> jy moet meer kom kuier man
<charl> hi
<charl> gc: i want a kartoffel please
<gc> charl: What?
<charl> nvm
<charl> gc: thanks for the coffee
<gc> no problem, charl
<Kilos> magespawn, lemme know when you find the page that gives them trigger words please, like is you what etc
<magespawn> Kilos all imwas reading was the factoids page.
<magespawn> I was
<Kilos> oh ok
<Kilos> well get there sometime
<nuvolari> Kilos: ek sal oom, sodra die family weer terug is huistoe
<Kilos> o my, hulle kuier lekker lank ne
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry for ignoring you earlier today
<Kilos> np inetpro is all good?
<inetpro> Kilos: but to answer your question, no
<inetpro> noddy just burps on me as well
<Kilos> uh oh wassup inetpro 
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Maaz: weather Durban
<Maaz> inetpro: In La Mercy, South Africa at 3:00 PM SAST on July 03, 2012: 21°C; Humidity: 73%; Wind: ENE at 35 km/h; Conditions: Clear; Sunrise/set: 6:52 AM SAST/5:08 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 5:02 PM SAST/6:14 AM SAST
<inetpro> Maaz: weather Durban, South Africa
<Maaz> inetpro: In La Mercy, South Africa at 3:00 PM SAST on July 03, 2012: 21°C; Humidity: 73%; Wind: ENE at 35 km/h; Conditions: Clear; Sunrise/set: 6:52 AM SAST/5:08 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 5:02 PM SAST/6:14 AM SAST
<inetpro> hmm... where is La Mercy?
<Kilos> only the pta link is crashed
<Kilos> north of durbs
<Kilos> new airport
<inetpro> ahh
<Kilos> my new ibid bot is stubborn cant do a is <reply> at all
<Kilos> doesnt agree with the fool thing
<Kilos> im missing something, have gone the auth route with everything except chairmeeting
<Kilos> dunno if its because its in a ## channel or not
<inetpro> Kilos: there's something it doesn't like from the feedback it gets at http://m.wund.com/
<inetpro> at Weather Underground, Inc
<Kilos> mine is defaulting to sqlite
<Kilos> oh the weather you mean
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry, yes the weather thing
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> The quesry URL is: http://m.wund.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?brand=mobile_metric&query=Pretoria
<inetpro> query*
<Kilos> hehe they are drunk
<Kilos> 999°C approx.
<Kilos> yesterdays minimum
<Kilos> inetpro, is that the link that the bots are using
<inetpro> Kilos: yep
<inetpro> Kilos: ahh, that is probably the problem
<inetpro> Kilos: can you please mail the guys at support@wunderground.com
<Kilos> yip can do. 
<inetpro> tks
<Kilos> and 
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> ask what is wrong with the link or what
<Kilos> dont want to sound too stupid
<inetpro> Kilos: ask what is wrong with the Yesterday's Minimum in Pretoria
<Kilos> oh is that all
<Kilos> not say our bot cant get the link to work or anything
<Kilos> its been months now
<inetpro> Kilos: well, that is something that seems very out of line
<Kilos> ok will mail them
<inetpro> Kilos: at the same time tumbleweed or other ibid deves may want to debug and see how to bypass a BURP on such a error
<inetpro> devs*
<Kilos> mailed
<Kilos> qp die
<Kilos> bbnn
<charl> wb Kilos 
<charl> hi zeref 
<Kilos> ty charl 
<Kilos> yo barns 
<Kilos> hey Banlam bakuman  you guys quiet lately
<Banlam> werk werk
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> julle moet darem groet nou en dan sodat ons weet dis nie net n pc wat daar staan nie
<Banlam> haha
<Banlam> maar dit is net n PC wat daar staan
<Banlam> maar daar's gewoonlik nog n mens agter daai skerm
<Kilos> ja man maar as jy nie nou en dan tik nie kan jy miskien nie daar wees nie
<Banlam> ek praat as ek iets het om te se :)
<Kilos> soos maan toe of iets
<Banlam> haha
<Banlam> ek's oor twee weke kalahri toe
<Banlam> nie die maan nie
<Banlam> dis seker moelike om van die kalahari af te IRC as wat dit op die maan is
<Kilos> wat gaan jy daar maak?
<Kilos> doen?
<Banlam> vir die diere gaan kyk
<Kilos> nee man selfone werk daar so usb modem werk
<Kilos> net kyk?
<Banlam> nee, sover ek weet werk die selfone nie verby tweerivieren
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> dPhi, who you?
<Banlam> http://imgur.com/gallery/sK9fV
<Banlam> "Parenting level: Linux"
<Kerbero[dsp]> server not found :(
<Banlam> wel dis daar
<magespawn> I am off, see y'all later.
<tumbleweed> Kilos, inetpro: if you need help with ibid: #ibid on irc.atrum.org is the best place
<Kilos> ah ty tumbleweed 
<inetpro> tumbleweed: of course, I guess the right way would be to file a bug
<Kilos> aw not freenode
<tumbleweed> inetpro: check if trunk is affected first
<inetpro> tumbleweed: I'll check later
<smile-moe> hi :)
<Kilos> hi
<Kilos> hehe no ibid here laddy
<Kilos> gotta do it the hard way
<Kilos> inetpro, ^
<Kilos> was only me there
<smile-moe> Kilos: what? :p
<inetpro> Kilos: he said #ibid on irc.atrum.org
<Kilos> did you find it inetpro 
<Kilos> smile-moe, ibids are python bots
<inetpro> Kilos: I've been on that for a long time
<Kilos> i dont see anyone there
<Kilos> only you popped in and out
<Banlam> wasn't one of the releases back in the day also ibid?
<inetpro> rephrase: I've been lurking on that channel for a long time
<Kilos> Banlam, ubuntu releases?
<Banlam> ja
<inetpro> Kilos: not freenode
<inetpro> irc.atrum.org
<Kilos> i dont see that atrum thing inetpro 
<inetpro> it's not part of the freenode network
<smile-moe> Kilos: ok :p
<Banlam> intrepid ibex, not ibid i see
<Kilos> i looked where one chooses freenode but no atrum in there
<inetpro> Kilos: I just accidentally clicked on the channel link and closed it immediately
<smile-moe> Kilos: irc://irc.atrum.org
<smile-moe> :p
<Kilos> i see irclink ircnet irctoo.net but no atrum anywhere inetpro 
<Kilos> must i add that in network
<Kilos> whew i can connect to there from here but they all invisible
<Kilos> inetpro, did you ask for help there?
<inetpro> Kilos: eish!
 * inetpro back and forth between here and work
<inetpro> Kilos: at least I see you made it there
<Kilos> sorry i took so long to get there i didnt see if you had asked
<Kilos> haha ya
<inetpro> I'll see if I can look deeper into the problem later this evening
<inetpro> no time for it now
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> Maaz, weather in pretoria south africa
<Maaz> Kilos: I'm not feeling too well
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> Maaz, last traceback
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<zeref> hmm, superfly?
<Kilos> QP, last traceback
<QP> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> sigh
<superfly> zeref: ?
<Squirm> hello
<Kilos> yo Squirm 
<zeref> superfly: is it possible to look for a pattern in a string, but not printing it out and only printing whats left?
<zeref> btw python with re module
<superfly> zeref: yes, you group what's around your pattern
<superfly> presuming you are looking for <blah><pattern><blah>
<zeref> yebo, been trying to find a tutorial on it, cant find one...
<zeref> i was using the re.findall exp
<Kilos> google how to convert a .tar.gz package to .deb
<Kilos> haha
<Squirm> 0o
 * Squirm looks at Kilos 
<Kilos> haha the only way i can get a later version of ibid is in a .tar.gz package
<Kilos> maybe this guy knows
<Kilos> http://penguininside.blogspot.com/2009/12/how-to-build-deb-package-from-targz.html
<Kilos> hope i dont crash
<Squirm> umm
<Squirm> Kilos
<Squirm> extract it
<Squirm> then you have to compile it
<Squirm> then make
<Squirm> umm
<Squirm> make isntall
<Squirm> so you don't necessarily have to make it a .deb
<Squirm> hello cocooncrash 
<Kilos> i dunno anything about compiling but with .debs gdebi will install it
<superfly> Kilos: you don't need to package Ibid, but you will need to install all the dependencies
<superfly> Kilos: and you don't need to compile Ibid
<Kilos> oh what do i do then superfly ?
<Kilos> can we do this a bit later i gotta go eat please
<Kilos> Maaz, wb
<Maaz> Thank you so much Kilos my good good friend
<charl> hi
<charl> g'evening
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> charl, tell me the path to ones desktop please
<Kilos> i can never get it right
<Kilos> would be /home/miles/Desktop/ isnt it?
<Kilos> or just /home/Desktop/
<Kilos> or just /Desktop
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> got it ty
<charl> yup
<charl> sorry wasn't looking on irc for a while
<charl> ~/Desktop
<Kilos> np
<charl> that should always do the trick
<Kilos> oh i went the /home/miles/Desktop/ route
<Kilos> normally i sukkel
<Kilos> what does that ~ goodie do?
<charl> the ~ (tilde) is your home directory
<charl> so if you cd ~/ you change straight into your home directory
<charl> in your case that would be /home/miles i guess
<Kilos> aha ty sir
<charl> so if you cd ~/Desktop you change into the Desktop subdirectory under your home directory
<charl> for example
<charl> np
<Kilos> hmm i forgot alien
<smile-moe> bye
<Kilos> bye smile-moe 
<charl> hi and bye smile-moe :)
<smile-moe> bye Kilos & charl 
<smile-moe> sorry, too tired today to say much
<smile-moe> :
<smile-moe> :p
<magespawn> Evening
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<Kilos> here is a ppa for ibid daily build
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ibid-core/+archive/trunk-daily
<Kilos> then maybe it will see pta weather
<Kilos> gc i mean
<gc> Kilos: *blink*
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> gc shutup
<gc> Kilos: *blink*
<magespawn> gc pretoria weather
<gc> magespawn: Sorry...
<Kilos> no man
<magespawn> gc weather pretoria
<gc> magespawn: That didn't seem to agree with me
<Kilos> gc weather in pretoria south africa
<gc> Kilos: That didn't seem to agree with me
<magespawn> Or not
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> get the ppa
<Kilos> they say it was a bug
<magespawn> Will do.
<Kilos> you can go for ibid help to
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> irc://irc.atrum.org
<Kilos> the ppa route will fix the bug magespawn 
<magespawn> Cool I will check it in the morning.
<Kilos> im trying to get it now before i fall off the chair
<Kilos> been a long day
<magespawn> What was that web address y9u out up?
<Kilos> huh?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> oh put
<magespawn> Yup that.
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ibid-core/+archive/trunk-daily
<magespawn> No the other one.
<Kilos> irc://irc.atrum.org
<Kilos> i get it from here 
<magespawn> What is that?
<Kilos> right click on it and go connect
<Kilos> thats the ibid dev guys
<magespawn> It leads to a default apache webserver
<Kilos> oh mine opens here in xchat
<Kilos> your fone is stupid
<Kilos> Maaz, google xchat for android phones
<Maaz> Kilos: "XChat for Linux Alternatives and Similar Software - AlternativeTo.net" http://alternativeto.net/software/xchat/ :: "X-Chat (Silverex) Alternatives and Similar Software - AlternativeTo.net" http://alternativeto.net/software/x-chat-2/ :: "free download x chat (Phones)" http://en.softonic.com/s/free-download-x-chat:phones :: "X-Chat - Free Download - Tucows Downloads" http://www.tucows.com/preview/10176/X-Chat :: "Xchat Doesn't Minimiz
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> hey magespawn, how are thigns going?
<magespawn> Good and you superfly?
<superfly> tired thanks. how's things with the Lulas? I see you've been making sales
<magespawn> Not so much the machine in my shopm but the one in the general dealers shop.
<Kilos> magespawn, have you guys got a cafe there
<Kilos> tearoom
<Kilos> dunno what they called anymore
<magespawn> No a general trading shop, animal feeds and maize meal, day old chicks.
<magespawn> Toilet paper, household chemicals etc.
<superfly> magespawn: nice, good to see you're getting use out of it
<Kilos> where do peeps normally get airtime there
<Kilos> post office?
<magespawn> All over, shoprite, spar, post office and now at my shop.
<magespawn> Need to advertise the ones in my shop more.
<Kilos> and garages for peeps filling up on their way through
<Kilos> Ludo, wb
<Ludo> Kilos, thx
<superfly> hi Ludo
<Ludo> How is it going in ubuntu world?
<Kilos> we all maintaining
<Ludo> maintaining?
<Kilos> surviving
<Kilos> carrying on
<Ludo> ah! Well I bought a printer recently and made the #1 mistake, "to look if it is ubuntu compatible"
<Kilos> eish
<Ludo> oh and my ubuntu box should now log in automaticly
<magespawn> Ludo what make is it?
<Ludo> canon
<magespawn> Mmm they have okay support
<Ludo> will play around with it but the bed is calling
<Ludo> later guys
<magespawn> Later
<Kilos> night Ludo 
<magespawn> superfly got somenthings to sort out, but as as I get a break then I carry on with the other stuff we chatted about.
<magespawn> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/07/top-eu-court-upholds-right-to-resell-downloaded-software/ they are arguing a similar thing in the states.
<magespawn> I would like to know how this affects FOSS.
<magespawn> Anybody else still awake?
<Kilos> yeah me
<Kilos> waiting for tumbles to find time to help me
<magespawn> With the ibid?
<Kilos> magespawn, you can try them things in the park and even at mtubatuba hey
<Kilos> yeah its got something missing
<magespawn> Yes anywhere there is cell signal.
<Kilos> the more you install the more you earn isnt it?
<magespawn> The more you sell.
<Kilos> yeah that too
<Kilos> just now you will be one of the rich and famous
<inetpro> Kilos: wat wil jy met die bot maak?
<Kilos> will probeer om dit te leer om mense te groet
<Kilos> hoekom slaap jy nog nie inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm...
<inetpro> ek behoort vir jou te vra
<Kilos> ek wag vir die bossie
<inetpro> Kilos: ken jy al van Python
<Kilos> op ibid kanaal
<inetpro> Kilos: nee jong jy sal op hom moet skree om hom wakker te maak
<Kilos> ek het twee keer begin met dit en eergister weer probeer maar het als vergeet wat ek voorheen gedoen het
<Kilos> sal hy nie kwaad word nie
<inetpro> Kilos: ek dink nie so nie, die warrelwind het hom dalk so bietjie van koers af gewaai
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<inetpro> vra is vry
<Kilos> ja maar om te pes is lelik
<Kilos> miskien is hy baie besig of slaap al
<charl> hi
<Kilos> lol hi charl 
<inetpro> charl: goeienaand
<charl> hi Kilos, inetpro 
<charl> sorry i was in the douche
<Kilos> np
<Kerbero> shower
<charl> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012/07/extra-millimeter-on-google-nexus-7-makes-it-more-repairable-than-ipad/ <- function above form ftw
<charl> much better
<Kilos> hes a douchebag
<charl> no a douchebag is for a lady, i'm not a lady :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> bossie wakker
<inetpro> Kilos: ja jy sien wat ek sê?
<Kilos> hehe
 * inetpro gaan nou slaap
<inetpro> godd night peoples of the palace
<inetpro> good*
<magespawn> Night inetpro.
<Kilos> nag oompie
<charl> ciao all!
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> Kilos I am also out of here, good night.
<Kilos> night magespawn 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Squirm> bed...
<Squirm> what si this thing
<Squirm> s/si/is
<Kilos> night Squirm 
<Squirm> you going to sleep Kilos ?
<Kilos> i thought you were
<Squirm> no
<Kilos> im busy on the ibid channel
<Squirm> my bed hides from me
<Kilos> haha
<Squirm> I was going to be asleep by 10 this evening
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> not even in bed yet :/
<Kilos> QP, weather in pretoria south africa
<QP> Kilos: In Pretoria, South Africa at 8:00 PM SAST on July 03, 2012: 12°C; Humidity: 25%; Wind: West at 0 km/h; Conditions: ; Sunrise/set: 6:54 AM SAST/5:29 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 6:27 PM SAST/7:11 AM SAST
<Kilos> w0000t
<Kilos> night all sleep warm
<Kerbero> another bot?
<Kerbero> nag kilos
<Kerbero> QP: weer in kaapstad suid-afrika
<QP> Kerbero: *blink*
<Kilos> my bot reg nou
<Kilos> nag Kerbero 
#ubuntu-za 2012-07-04
<charl> ohayo gozaimas
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> lo charl 
<Kilos> Maaz, voda complaints
<Kilos> Maaz, hi
<Kilos> uh oh
<Kilos> gc voda complaints
<gc> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> Maaz, cocooncrash wb
<Kilos> Maaz, wb
<Maaz> Thank you so much Kilos my good good friend
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> Maaz, voda complaints
<Maaz> ECLO.Tswai@vodacom.co.za
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<inetpro> Kilos, charl, and others: good mornings
<inetpro> Kilos: you are famous
<Kilos> why now inetpro  Good morning to you too
<inetpro> you helped to kill a bug
<Kilos> oh thats good
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> is noddy working
<inetpro> Kilos: no, I'll upgrade in due time
<inetpro> your fix will only be released some time from now
<Kilos> lol its easy if youdo the ppa thing
<Kilos> what release is noddy on?
 * inetpro prefers to have as little ppa stuff as possible
<Kilos> its the only ppa i have 
<Kilos> and dont they only work when you do updates/upgrades?
<inetpro> Kilos: lucid 10.04.3 LTS
<Kilos> my updates are turned off
<Kilos> i have the package here 
<Kilos> can mail it to you
<Kilos> under 1m
<inetpro> Kilos: I have no need urgent need for an upgraded version
<Kilos> actually it is just for the weather thing
<inetpro> Kilos: and if I need it I can downlowad it also
<Kilos> but there is more i dont understand
<Kilos> why cant i tell my bot traceback
<Kilos> qp traceback
<QP> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> see
<inetpro> Kilos: traceback is for tracing errors. You have errors?
<Kilos> even when it did have it said huh
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> Kilos: I suggest you play with the bot in another channel
<Kilos> my bot is supposed to listen to me
<Kilos> ya on my channel but it says huh there too
<inetpro> to many bots in this channel will result in peeps getting unhappy with all the noise
<Kilos> grrr some more
<Kilos> yes its not for here man
<inetpro> QP: die
<QP> inetpro: You're not the boss of me
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> qp leave #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hi drussell 
<drussell> Kilos: heya
<Kilos> uh oh net splits
<sflr> good morning all!
<Kilos> sflr, wb
<Kilos> we thought you left the country
<sflr> argh, close call. lol. I was off yesterday
<Kilos> all ok sflr ?
<sflr> yes Kilos. thanks for asking
<Kilos> you are our new firestarter so we gotta look after you
<sflr> haha. thanks Kilos
<Ethiano69> elo 
<Kilos> hi Ethiano69 
<Ethiano69> do someone know where i can get an ubuntu CD?
<Kilos> Maaz, get ubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: 301 Moved Permanently to http://www.ubuntu.com/, which gets a 200 OK "Home | Ubuntu"
<Kilos> is that get ubuntu still correct guys or have i upset that guy now
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<superfly> Hi Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: no, get ubuntu is fine
<Kilos> yay so he went right place then. coulda said ty the twit
<superfly> Kilos: he probably clicked on the link without realising it would redirect his web chat away from here
<Kilos> ah shame
<superfly> Kilos: he was on our website
 * Kilos apologises
<Kilos> good at least he can find cds now and hopefully gets ubuntu going
<Kilos> oh me twigs he musta been on windows
<Kilos> i can click links here and browser opens
<Kilos> they lucky there is no popeye at ibid, he would eat spinach
<zeref> hrrmmmm
<Kilos> hi zeref 
<zeref> hi Kilos 
<sflr> Can I get Ubuntu on my Android phone? http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<sflr> or that is only for manufacturers :)
<Kilos> someone here has done it i think
<tumbleweed> sflr: for manufacturers
<tumbleweed> but hopefully it'll be open at some point
<tumbleweed> if cyanogenmod can support a bunch of popular phones, there's no reason this couldn't too
<sflr> thanks tumbleweed. waiting for the day :)
<tumbleweed> that's basically the question everyone asks when they see it being demeoed
<Kilos> inetpro, plustwo wb
<inetpro> Kilos: eh, thanks
<Kilos> Maaz, wat eet ons
<Maaz> Rys vleis en aartapels
<Kilos> charl, do you still have the pastebin link to my curry
<magespawn> Howdy, what up?
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> my bot be kiff
<magespawn> Cool Kilos
<magespawn> What can it do now?
<Kilos> it can get pta weather with ease
<Kilos> dunno what other bugs have been repaired as well
<superfly> Kilos: did you get a newer version of Ibid?
<Kilos> yip from tumbles
<Kilos> not the tarball
 * tumbleweed fixed the daily builds
<tumbleweed> although, they are now broken on precise and quantal for another reason...
<Kilos> whew never ends hey
<tumbleweed> a not entirely unrelated reason
<tumbleweed> they were all to do with sqlalchemy 0.6 and later
<superfly> tumbleweed: I'll just check out of bzr
<tumbleweed> use sqlalchemy 0.5 and you'll be fine
<superfly> tumbleweed: renaming of a submodule?
<tumbleweed> lack of long-term backwards compatibility
<tumbleweed> and we dig our teeth a little two deeply in it
<superfly> right
<superfly> I remember OpenLP had one or two issues which were easily fixed due to renamed submodules
<tumbleweed> 0.6 removed functionality that we depended on
<tumbleweed> we've been unabel to figure out how to run the tests that use teh DB since then
<superfly> Ah
<tumbleweed> we want to delete and re-create teh test DB between tests
<tumbleweed> but sqlalchemy doesn't seem to allow us to do that any more
<tumbleweed> (owing to our hevay use of declarative, and some reflection)
<tumbleweed> *declarative table definitions
<charl> Kilos: sorry am away from my laptop most of today
<charl> Kilos: no unfortunately i don't have the link anymore
<superfly> tumbleweed: no way you could have fudged SQLite's in-memory db stuff to do that?
<Kilos> np charl  found it ty
<Kilos> made a new one actually
<tumbleweed> superfly: if you're interested http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~stefanor/ibid/sqlalchemy-0.6-trunk/view/head:/ibid/test/__init__.py#L85
<tumbleweed> I seem to recall there being a good reason why we didn't use an in memory DB
<tumbleweed> but I'd need to dig into logs
<tumbleweed> anyway, that wouldn't actually help with the problems we ran into
<Kilos> yo smile-uitgeslape 
<charl> l8 all
<smile-uitgeslape> hi Kilos :D
<Kilos> thats a terribly long nick
<Kerbero[dsp]> ek wonder watter betekenis van uitgeslape daai is
<Kerbero[dsp]> want ek sien nie smile as 'n baie sneaky persoon nie
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> skelm
<Kerbero[dsp]> net as iemand wat baie slaap
<magespawn> Bbl y'all
<Kilos> inetpro, changed some errors thanks to ian
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s212wXEpKe
<inetpro> huh?
<inetpro> Kilos: wat het ek gedoen?
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> i made changes to the curry recipe man . i didnt see the faults
<Kilos> he says maybe peeps wont know what imho is 
<inetpro> hmm... ok
<Kilos> then they can ask here
<inetpro> Kilos: what you mean with "I dont like using the whole booby traps"?
<Kilos> naaltjies
<Kilos> het jy ooit een gebyt in kos
<smile-uitgeslape> bye! :)
<Kilos> cloves
<Kilos> bye smile-uitgeslape 
<inetpro> Kilos: ahh
<Kilos> sjoe nou kan dit bly soos dit is booby traps uit
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s20MzWjMJt
<Kilos> en slegte engels herstel
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
 * Ludo is installing ubuntu and "forcing" it upon his parents
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kerbero> Ludo: about the same a what i did
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> lol @ludo
<Kilos> my highschool is having a 30 years reunion for 1983 matrics
<Kilos> buncha ballies
<Kerbero> were you one of them kilos?
<Kilos> only 14 years after i left there
<Kerbero> haha ok
<Kilos> lol
<Kerbero> dit maak jou omtrent net so oud soos my pa
<Kerbero> :P
<Kilos> hoe oud is hy?
<Kerbero> ek dog ons noem eerder nie ouderdomme hier nie
<Kilos> man ons is nie vrouens nie
<Kilos> hulle steek dit weg
<Kilos> yo smile 
<Kilos> hi queery 
<smile> hi :)
<Kilos> what did you achieve today?
<Kilos> are you a python expert yet smile ?
<queery> hi oom Kilos
<smile> Kilos: not yet! :D
<smile> outputforscreen = raw_input(answer kilos)
<smile> :p
<smile> ^^
<magespawn> Evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> Hey Kilos
<magespawn> Kilos what did you do to your bot?
<Kilos> did an upgrade
<superfly> evening folks
<Kilos> but i had to take a lucid package for maverick
<Kilos> yo superfly 
<Kilos> so i downgraded in an upwards direction
<Kilos> magespawn, what release have you got
<Kilos> natty and lucid are good. dunno if they fixed the later ones yet
<magespawn> Not sure 11.04 i think
<Kilos> ya thats natty
<Kilos> Maaz, ubuntu releases
<Maaz> ubuntu releases are 4.10 (Warty Warthog), 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog), 5.10 (Breezy Badger), 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake), 6.10 (Edgy Eft), 7.04 (Feisty Fawn), 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon), 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron), 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex), 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope), 9.10 (Karmic Koala), 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx), 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat), 11.04 (Natty Narwhal), 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot), 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangol
<Kilos> no karmic
 * superfly always finds the latest version to be the best, but he uses Kubuntu, not Ubuntu
<Kilos> ya it is natty
<Kilos> lol @ superfly 
<Kerbero> where can i find portable penguin?
<Kilos> must it have handles on
<Kerbero> lol ja
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yo Mezenir 
<Kilos> what you wanna do with a penguin Kerbero 
<Kerbero> kom ons antwoord dit eerder nie
<Kilos> hahaha
<Mezenir> hey kilos
<Mezenir> and kerbero
<Mezenir> how goes
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Kilos> aw i forgot to fp last night
<Mezenir> good good
<Mezenir> same old same old
<Mezenir> kerbero doesnt greet it seems
<superfly> hi Mezenir
<Kilos> superfly, do you also lose logs on #ibid
<Kilos> no scroll back feature if you go off?
<Mezenir> hey superfly
<Mezenir> how goes
<superfly> Mezenir: cold, tired, and busy
<Mezenir> lol
<Mezenir> take a night off ?
<magespawn> Hey Mezenir, superfly
<Mezenir> hey magespawn
<superfly> Mezenir: there's no such thing as a night off from life
<Kilos> ai you battling superfly ?
<superfly> Kilos: no more than usual
<magespawn> Anything in specific superfly?
<superfly> magespawn: just too many late nights, a toddler who doesn't go to bed till late either, and lots of work to do on OpenLP before our final release in a few months
<magespawn> I am quite lucky my yongest passes out early, it does become easier, the kid part at least.
<Kilos> yeah when they get married
<Kilos> then they just need money
<smile> bye :p
<magespawn> Later smile
<smile> tot morgen :)
<Kilos> cheers smile
<Kilos> hmm
<magespawn> After 18 or university they are not going to get much from me.
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> gotta try catch up from last night
#ubuntu-za 2012-07-05
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi bmg505 
<Kilos> Maaz, mtn help
<Maaz> Kilos: mtn help is coverage@mtn.co.za
<Kilos> Maaz, vodacom complaints
<Maaz> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> Maaz, voda complaints
<Maaz> ECLO.Tswai@vodacom.co.za
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<bmg505> hello
<bmg505> damn tekscum
<bmg505> telscum
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yo Banlam bakuman barns 
<Kilos> thats the B's done for today
<bmg505> Maaz, telkom complaints
<Maaz> bmg505: Excuse me?
<bmg505> Maaz, telscum complaints
<Maaz> bmg505: Excuse me?
<bmg505> dam
<Kilos> wiat we ask Maaz to find then first
<bakuman> hi oom Kilos 
<bakuman> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quetzal
<Kilos> Maaz, google telkom internet complaints
<Maaz> Kilos: "Contact Us - Customer Support - Telkom SA Limited." http://www.telkom.co.za/emailcontact/home.htm :: "Telkom Residential - Contact us" http://residential.telkom.co.za/emailcontact-residential/escalationform.htm :: "Home - Telkom Residential" http://residential.telkom.co.za/ :: "Telkom Do 3G Acceptable Use Policy" http://business.telkom.co.za/enterprise/broadband-internet/downloads/TelkomInternetAUP.doc :: "Telkom Internet - Your ISP
<Kilos> bmg505, tell me which one is the right one then i will tell maaz to member it
<Kilos> they have even stopped using the c in telcom
<Kilos> bmg505, i like mailing these service providers then its on record. with foning them they forget as soon as you say bye
<bakuman> die nuwe ubuntu is nie so cute soos die voriges nie
<Kilos> bakuman, het jy unity probeer?
<bakuman> ek gebruik 12.04 en 11.10 op die oomblik
<Kilos> en jy hou meer van gnome
<bakuman> nee ek joke meer en se die vorige twee: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Pangolin_borneo.jpg en http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Ocelot.jpg was cuter as die nuwe een: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:ResplendentQuetzal.jpg
<Kilos> o
<bmg505> die nuwe ubuntu kan nie eens venters transparent maak nie, op slackware met kde right click jy en daars 'n menu, en die boodskap ding is weg, dit was moerse cool
<bmg505> at least sound is kinda working now
<bmg505> and sound sharing
<bmg505> was probably the no.1 reason why people moved back to loosedoze
<Kilos> it will get there with everyone helping
<bmg505> they had a perfect sound system and then an alsa zealot fucked it up for nearly 10 years
<Kilos> you guys must share your info when you sort out probs to make it easier for others with same pcs etc
<Kilos> the community spirit is whats gonna make ubuntu top dog sometime
<Kilos> maybe that where the name unity comes in
<Kilos> eendrag gee mag
<Kilos> eendrag maak magt i think it used to be
<bakuman> haha
<bakuman> weet iemand hoe om superscript en subscript te maak in linux?
<Kilos> Maaz, google how to make superscript and subscript in linux
<Maaz> Kilos: "subscript and superscript either in raw edit or wysiwyg < Support ..." http://twiki.org/cgi-bin/view/Support/SID-01047 :: "c++ - How to print subscripts/superscripts on a CLI? - Stack Overflow" http://stackoverflow.com/questions/597813/how-to-print-subscripts-superscripts-on-a-cli :: "Chemistry Document (View topic) • OpenOffice.org Community Forum" http://user.services.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=28594 :: "How to
<Kilos> help een van daai bakuman ?
<bakuman> nee, maar dink ekt dit gekry
<Kilos> mooi
<bakuman> moet net gaan soek in die compose key se info
<Kilos> a
<Kilos> slim ding daai compose key
<Kilos> gee my windows key iets om te doen
<sflr> good morning, internets is back
<Kilos> hiya sflr 
<sflr> hey Kilos!
<Kilos> we need to sort the agenda for monday nights meeting so i can tweet it
<Kilos> superfly, inetpro sflr ^
<Kilos> oh my date in the top goodie says meeting is 6th july
<Kilos> thats not monday
<Banlam_nmmu> kilos, did you make the tweet on ubuntu-za?
<Banlam_nmmu> about the monthly meeting?
<sflr> 16th of July
<Banlam_nmmu> ok
<Banlam_nmmu> but his tweet implied it's this mondya
<sflr> Monthly meeting #ubuntu-za on irc.freenode.net 16 July, 2012 at 19:30
<Banlam_nmmu> https://twitter.com/ubuntuza/status/220803403952046080
<Banlam_nmmu> that's what i though
<Banlam_nmmu> t
<sflr> yes, Kilos just post the updated one :)
<Kilos> yes Banlam 
<sflr> we also need to get the Action items followed up this week
<sflr> we can work out the agenda next week
<Kilos> im early
 * Kilos asks forgiveness 
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> Banlam_nmmu, did the correction tweet go through?
<sflr> no problem Kilos. it go through > https://twitter.com/ubuntuza/status/220805866847354880
<Kilos> whew ty sflr 
<Kilos> i got this from pidgin
<Kilos> error sending status
<Kilos> and the message wasnt too long this time
<sflr> The upcoming Events are also on the website  http://ubuntu-za.org/
<Kilos> should i tweet that?
<sflr> not necessary Kilos
<Kilos> ok
<sflr> closer to the time maybe
<Kilos> lol well you will have to member it. my sieve is leaking
<Banlam_nmmu> kilos, yeah it did come through
<Kilos> ty Banlam_nmmu  whats with the nmmu
<Kerbero[dsp]> he loves nelson
<Kilos> i even tweeted my curry recipe on sharpeys
<Banlam_nmmu> lol, kilos, no, i'm at the university atm, and was too lazy to connect to the bouncer
<Kilos> haha
<smile> hi :)
<sflr> hey smile 
<smile> hi :)
<smile> ik ga eten :p
<smile> ;)
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> Kilos: hallo :)
<smile> sflr: how're you? :p
<Kilos> ok ty smile and you
<smile> i'm fine :p
<smile> just written http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/qBittorrent
<smile> :D
<smile> Kilos: do you like it? :)
<sflr> i'm good smile!
<sflr> qBT is awesome
<inetpro> IMHO Bittorrent is not very useful in this country
<inetpro> the last mile is the bottleneck
<inetpro> that is unless you are lucky to have a real broadband connection
<inetpro> or am I wrong?
<smile> sflr: :D
<smile> inetpro: I don't live inside the SA :p
<sflr> depends what is your acceptable speed range :) 
<sflr> smile: where you from?
<smile> sflr: Belgium :D
<smile> The North part :) (Flanders, Flemish, Dutch-speaking Belgium)
<smile> :p
<sflr> nice smile. flanders
<sflr> I was wondering why you wrote on dutch wikipedia. hehe. It makes sense now.
<smile> ;)
<smile> sflr: not dutch wikipedia :| Dutch-speaking Wikipedia :)
<sflr> haha. nl.wikipedia.org
<sflr> Dutch one is here http://www.wikipedia.nl/ :P
<sflr> smile, are you a dutch living in Belgium? or are you a belgian?
<smile> i'm belgian, speaking the Dutch variant "Vlaams" :)
<smile> sflr: yes. :p
<smile> there is also www.wikipedia.be
<smile> :p
<Kilos> are the fries peeps still there
<smile> what do you mean Kilos ? :)
<Kilos> was it friesland or something like that
<Kilos> use to have a frisian stallion
<smile> well Friesland is not in Belgium ;)
<sflr> cool. I remember Vlaas. there was a party like that
<smile> sflr: "Vlaams", not vlaas ;)
<smile> :p
<sflr> yes. wait i find it. Vlaams Belang!
 * sflr is also from Europe :P
<smile> sflr: well, they like racism. the only good point is the independance of flanders :p
<smile> and I don't like racism :|
<sflr> yes. they want independence. 
<smile> sflr: where do you live? :)
<sflr> smile: I live in Cape Town, but I'm from Budapest
<smile> sflr: Buda + Pest :)
<smile> from Buda or Pest? ;)
<sflr> Buda :P
<smile> :p
<smile> what's the official nation song of SA? :p
<sflr> national anthem?
<Kerbero[dsp]> nkosi sikeleli with apostophe's in weird places
<sflr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXKur2FAN7g
<sflr> you gonna hear it at the Olympics! ;)
<smile> Kerbero[dsp]: ok :D
<smile> sflr: sure? ;)
<Kerbero[dsp]> uit die blou van onse hemel
<sflr> I think SA swimmers going to get gold medals for sure
<smile> dankie, Kerbero[dsp] :)
<smile> sflr: cool! :D
<smile> thumbs up :)
<Kilos> yo not_found 
<Kilos> hows you lad
<not_found> hey uncle Kilos 
<not_found> tired but very happy thanks :) ... and in sunny SA?
<Kilos> not bad ty not_found 
<not_found> awesome
<Kilos> we into ibids now
<Kilos> as usual with lotsa help
<not_found> no idea
<Kilos> bots man
<Kilos> like maaz
<not_found> is maaz no more?
<not_found> oh only a new one
<Kilos> yip he is fine and we have gc here from magespawn as a backup but we also wanna try get a greeting script working before adding it to maaz
<Kilos> so i have my own bot on my channel for testing purposes
<Kilos> dont wanna crash maaz
<not_found> cool :)
<Kilos> bbnn
<Kilos> dPhi, hi
<sflr> bbl
<Kilos> later sflr 
<Kilos> Thank you for the note.  It appears that this station is having technical issues.
<Kilos> http://www.wunderground.com/
<smile> Kilos: git is difficult :|
<Kerbero> ek stem saam
<Kerbero> maar die gui maak dit baie makliker as svn en die ander
<Kilos> lol i dunno git
<Kilos> thats for clever peeps
<smile> www.git.org
<smile> hmm, this is it
<smile> http://git-scm.com/
<Kilos> what is it used for
<Kilos> i dont wanna browse to something ill never use
<Kilos> wanna=want to
<Kerbero> linus torvald's version of version control
<Kilos> linux versions?
<Kerbero> any code
<Kilos> or the derivatives
<Kilos> ah
<Kerbero> if multiple people write on the same program, you need a way to merge all changes together and save the code somehow in a way that you can revert back to older versions
<Kerbero> ie, version control
<Kilos> aha ty Kerbero 
<smile> :)
<superfly> Git is the over-complicated DVCS, Bazaar is the straightforward DVCS, abd Mercurial is the confused DVCS
<Kilos> Maaz, git me some coffee
<Maaz> Git it yourself twit
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> wow he be slow tonight
<Kilos> Maaz, define git
<Maaz> Kilos: Gate \Gate\ (g[=a]t), n. [OE. [yogh]et, [yogh]eat, giat, gate, door, AS. geat, gat, gate, door; akin to OS., D., & Icel. gat opening, hole, and perh. to E. gate a way, gait, and get, v. Cf. {Gate} a way, 3d {Get}.] 1. A large door or passageway in the wall of a city, of an inclosed field or place, or of a grand edifice, etc.; also, the movable structure of timber, metal, etc., by which the passage can be closed. [1913 Webster]  2. An
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Ludo> hallo almal,
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> I have some seriously crazy friends
<Symmetria> I dont understand people who take drugs without first understanding what they are taking
<Ludo> Symmetria, does that goes for legal drugs as well?
<Symmetria> Ludo, goes for both, but in particular the psychoactive drugs (and some of those are still legal)
<Symmetria> ayahuasca for example
 * Ludo knows almost nothing about legal or illegal drugs, and intend to keep it that way.
<Symmetria> ayahuasca is seriously potent, its used in a ton of religious rituals and stuff, harmless when not mixed with the wrong things, but mix that with cheese, broad beans, bovril, marmite, etc and you have a deadly combination
<Symmetria> (same with mixing it with coffee)
<Kilos> religious rituals?
<Kilos> yo ludo
<Kilos> hey Symmetria 
<Symmetria> heh kilos a lot of south american (and originally the north american indigenous people) used a lot of hallucinogens for various religious practices
<Kilos> whew\
<Kilos> like witch doctors
<Kilos> my religious rituals was coffee and cake or a braai
<Symmetria> hehe kilos ayahuasca + coffee would be bad mmmk :)
<Kilos> Maaz, define ayahuasca
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't have a definition for that. Is it even a word?
<Kilos> what isit Symmetria 
<Symmetria> heh kilos, its a tea made from various plants that are still legal shockingly
<Kilos> whew
<Symmetria> (interestingly enough, all the plants are legal, but if you make the tea its not)
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> heh, I can honestly say that over the years, Ive probably taken every drug known to man and a few that arent, and quit them all, but that stuff is at a whole other level
<Kilos> whew
<magespawn> Evening all.
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> whats news magespawn 
<magespawn> Nothing much, today was spent, in order, changing a chassis fan, repairing win xp install, and shopping for bulk maize and animal feed.
<magespawn> So was out of the shop most of the day.
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> just another day at the office
<magespawn> Something like that.
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> evening charl 
<Kilos> you the charl with the drive that crashed
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> i had a number of hard drives that crashed over time
<charl> but none of them recently
<charl> i actually threw out an old 80gb hd the other day
<Kilos> no man inna mail in the last few days
<Kilos> ah then we have another charl
<Kilos> oh you the new house one
<Kilos> he be a wentzel
<charl> new house
<charl> lol
<Kilos> hi roryy 
<roryy> hey Kilos 
<roryy> how goes?
<Kilos> ok ta and you?
<roryy> not too bad
<magespawn> charl was the drive toast?
<charl> magespawn: nah just old
<Kilos> whew
<charl> 80gb is too small
<magespawn> i am still using 40gb.
<charl> ouch
<magespawn> Just to run the os.
<charl> yeah for the os only it's fine
<magespawn> Have external storage for the rest.
<magespawn> I also revebish machines for kids school.
<magespawn> Reverbish
<Kilos> refurbish
<magespawn> Or revurbish
<magespawn> That the one Kiols ty
<Kilos> Maaz, spell referbish
<Maaz> Kilos: Suggestions: Refurbish or refurbish
<magespawn> Typing penguins tapping on the keyboard
<Kilos> i thought i had it wrong
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<magespawn> Nope, when there is a question about spelling I usually hte one who is wrong.
<Kilos> na i get lots wrong since the ding
<Kilos> lucky maaz has a dik pens marie
<charl> bah what is this now
<charl> oh pens as in stomach
<charl> wow ok i read that very wrong
<Kilos> lol
<charl> i think i saw a missing "i" lol
<Kilos> ya dictionary from afr kids learning to speak english
<charl> and a "dik" one too... phew hectic
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> charl, you aint got kids hey
<charl> nah but i live with my friends who have a kid
<charl> so we are used to uncomfortable situations every now and then :)
<Kilos> they come out with funny words if they cant get the right one to come out
<Kilos> dik as in thick
<Kilos> yo kodez 
<charl> the japanese have a word for that... youjigo
<kodez> oom kilos, how are you?
<charl> lol thick pens... please just don't put an i in there by accident :)
<Kilos> ok ty kodez and you?
<Kilos> hehe
<kodez> i am in good shape and spirit
<Kilos> kids are so funny at times
<Kilos> thats good kodez 
<kodez> i had found a link for mathbuntu this past tuesday and for those who are interested in mathematics please visit www.mathbuntu.org
<roryy> huh.  nice list of math books
<kodez> i couldn't download all of them so far but will do so maybe tomorrow. i wish scubuntu had developed to this level
<Kilos> yo magespawn  is that you?
<AndChat|68096> Yup
<Kilos> wb
<roryy> man, i'm tempted to get planescape tormet from good old games and try it under wine
<roryy> R80 and 1GB download
<magespawn> Have you played it before?
<roryy> yip
<roryy> loooong ago
<magespawn> Me too, have the disks.
<magespawn> Still think it is a pretty cool game
<roryy> yeah, it's a classic
<roryy> g'night all
<magespawn> Night all.
<kodez> night magespawn
<kodez> good night everyone.
<charl> nn all
<Kilos> night all
#ubuntu-za 2012-07-06
<Kilos> morning all
<Kerbero> more kilos
<Kilos> dag Kerbero koud hier en daar
<Kerbero> 11 buite, 15 binne
<Kerbero> met die heater aan
<Kerbero> so ek kan nie kla nie
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> Maaz, weather in pretoria
<Maaz> Kilos: In Irene, South Africa at 6:52 AM SAST on July 06, 2012: 5°C; Humidity: 93%; Wind: ESE at 4 km/h; Conditions: Fog; Sunrise/set: 6:54 AM SAST/5:29 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 8:30 PM SAST/8:43 AM SAST
<Kilos> yay Maaz is fixed
<superfly> Morning oom Kilos
<Kilos> hiya superfly 
<magespawn> Morning all
<Kilos> hiya magespawn 
<magespawn> Hey kilos
<Kilos> magespawn, maaz is fixed
<Kilos> Maaz, weather in pretoria
<Maaz> Kilos: In Irene, South Africa at 6:52 AM SAST on July 06, 2012: 5°C; Humidity: 93%; Wind: ESE at 4 km/h; Conditions: Fog; Sunrise/set: 6:54 AM SAST/5:29 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 8:30 PM SAST/8:43 AM SAST
<Kerbero> Maaz: weather in stellenbosch
<Maaz> Kerbero: In Cape Town, South Africa at 8:00 AM SAST on July 06, 2012: 10°C; Humidity: 82%; Wind: NNE at 30 km/h; Conditions: Mostly Cloudy; Sunrise/set: 7:50 AM SAST/5:48 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 9:02 PM SAST/9:30 AM SAST
<magespawn> I have a problem with an external  hard drive, I am  not sure the best way to go
<magespawn> Cool Killos
<Kilos> what is is doing magespawn 
<Kilos> fsck it
<magespawn> Ntfs file system, will that work?
<Kilos> i think it checks everything
<Kilos> im trying to find the command
<Kilos> its been stolen off my desktop i go look external
<Kilos> magespawn, fsck -f /dev/sdb1
<Kilos> if your ext is sdb1
<magespawn> Thanks Kilos
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> magespawn, http://askubuntu.com/questions/47700/fix-corrupt-ntfs-partition-without-windows
<Kilos> dunno if that will help
<magespawn> Busy reading
<Kilos> otherwise one of the data rewcovery tools
<Kilos> recovery
<Kilos> In our case, our small hard drive has previously been formatted as NTFS. Amazingly, TestDisk finds this partition, though it is unable to recover it.
<Kilos> testdisk is in repos as are scalpel and
<Kilos> photorec
<magespawn> I used those before, the main problem here is I do not enough space to recover the information to, 690 odd GB
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> what does the drive actually do/show
<Kilos> massive drive that
<Kilos> magespawn, is the drive bootable?
<Kilos> as in does it have windows on it or is it just storage
<magespawn> No just storage.
<Kilos> does fsck work?
<magespawn> Have not tried yet.
<superfly> magespawn: You said you have a problem, but you didn't say what the problem is?
<magespawn> The drive loads but when you try to see whats on it no fioes show, when you look at the drive in gparted or such it shows the drive with 690 gb full
<magespawn> Files
<sflr> morning!
<superfly> morning sflr
<magespawn> So I figured corrupt file system. Can't use a recovery program, do not have enough space to recover it to.
<magespawn> Morning sflr
<magespawn> superfly it is also ntfs file system
<Kilos> morning sflr 
<magespawn> More info?
<Kilos> magespawn, In our case, our small hard drive has previously been formatted as NTFS. Amazingly, TestDisk finds this partition, though it is unable to recover it.
<Kilos> eish sorry
<Kilos> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/fix-corrupted-windows-ntfs-filesystem-ubuntu/
<superfly> magespawn: is is a 700gig drive?
<superfly> or 750?
<magespawn> No 1tb
<superfly> ah, OK
<superfly> and 690G of it is used
<magespawn> Fsck error: fsck.ntfs : not found
<superfly> gotcha
<magespawn> Yes
<superfly> magespawn: you need to install ntfsprogs
<magespawn> Okay cool.
<Kilos> magespawn, above link might be what you want
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<superfly> magespawn: try ntfsfix first though
<magespawn> Okay that seemed to run okay brb.
<magespawn> Hold on going to move chat to the laptop.
<magespawn> Brb
<Kilos> superfly, have you done this before?
<superfly> Kilos: no, I just read it online :-D
<superfly> "ntfsfix is a utility that fixes some common NTFS problems. It repairs some fundamental NTFS inconsistencies, resets the NTFS journal file and schedules an NTFS consistency check for the first boot into Windows."
<Kilos> ah i save all the commands you guys give to help peeps
<Kilos> so you adding to my data bank ty
<Kilos> just battle to find the right things at times
<Kilos> i find fixing things much more challenging than normal pc use
<charl> morning all
<Kilos> yo charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<inetpro> Maaz: weather Pretoria
<Maaz> inetpro: I'm not feeling too well
<inetpro> Kilos: no it's not fixed!
<inetpro> Kilos: it depends on the weather station 
<Kilos> Maaz, weather in pretoria
<Maaz> Kilos: That didn't seem to agree with me
<Kilos> uh oh
<inetpro> if you go to the site you will see that you get different weather stations from time to time, not sure why
<inetpro> http://m.wund.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?brand=mobile_metric&query=Pretoria
<Kilos> they did say they are having probs
<Kilos> did you see my paste last night or yesterday avy
<inetpro> Kilos: which paste?
<Kilos> post
<Kilos> i got a reply mail from them
<inetpro> ahh
<inetpro> 05/07 17:16:14 <Kilos> Thank you for the note.  It appears that this station is having technical issues.
<Kilos> ytip thats it
<Kilos> qp just gave waterkloof reading
<Kilos> inetpro, should i ask the ibid guys to fix maaz too
<Kilos> yo Kerbero[dsp] 
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> Kilos: the crash kid will probably upgrade in due time
<inetpro> checking the weather can't be that important
<Kilos> lol he is so busy there in yankeeland
<inetpro> I rest my case
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> did that last fix only do weather
<Kilos> not a general update to ibid
<inetpro> Kilos: remember, the tumbling weed and his buddies have also not really fixed the issue yet
<Kilos> sflr, ++
<inetpro> Kilos: perhaps time for you to learn some coding and start helping them :-)
<Kilos> i would love to inetpro 
<Kilos> just the membering of python stuff dont stick
 * inetpro bbl
<sflr> inetpro there are different weather stations reporting from and around Pretoria. It is displaying the weather station's name, not the city, eg: for Pretoria you can get "Observed at Waterkloof, South Africa"
<sflr> yeah Kilos, get into some Python! :)
<Kilos> will keep trying to get it membered. python and vim
<sflr> vim is not that difficult. just use a vim cheat sheet to help you out: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/vimcheat.html
<Kilos> ty sflr 
<Kilos> if i look at that page online can i use the print function to get it to my desktop
<Kilos> opera of course
<Kilos> if i tick print where does it go to
<Kilos> no printer here
<Kilos> yay that works great
<Kilos> no need to convert html to pdf
<inetpro> Kilos: can't you read HTML?
<Kilos> yip but they always open with browser and sneek online info
<Kilos> so wasted data
<inetpro> BTW, to learn vim is really simple, just run vimtutor
<inetpro> vimtutor is part of the vim-runtime package
<Kilos> learning isnt the prob, its remembering what i learned that sucks
<inetpro> Kilos: remembering comes with practise
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> ek sukkel met my volk
<inetpro> Kilos: you still have a very good memory
<Kilos> some things seem to stick but the important stuff dont
<Kilos> or i member in when trying to sleep
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: that is very normal
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> no wonder the world is in such a state then
<Kilos> gc version
<gc> Kilos: I am version 0.1.0
<Kilos> shame
<Kilos> qp version
<QP> Kilos: I am version 0.2.0dev
<Kilos> qp leave #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> Maaz, upgrade yourself
<Maaz> Kilos: Sorry...
<Kilos> can one modify vim to use l r u p instead of h l k j
<Kilos> l r u d i meant for left right up down
<Kilos> or is there a reason for using h l k j
<Kilos> never mind
<Kilos> dPhi, who you? dlimit?
<charl> Kilos: you are a hard core ballie with that vim
<Kilos> lol no man learning. my fingers dunno where the keys are i need to look for each one
<charl> that's fine, it's good to see more people using vim
<charl> emacs is for gnubies :)
<charl> the emacs vs vim debate is a bit like the linux vs bsd debate
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> dont vim and python go hand in hand?
<charl> i think vim and anything goes hand in hand :)
<charl> but if you throw some bash scripting into that mix it sounds like a unix party
<Kilos> what about kate or is that different
<Kilos> oh ya text ed
<charl> kate is for knubies :)
<charl> lol i just made up a word
<charl> kde-newbies
<Kilos> ssssshhhhh the fly will jump on you
<charl> if you want to go hard core you must use openbsd or a tiling window manager
<charl> *openbox
<charl> my fingers automatically type openbsd lol
<Kilos> sjoe no man give me 20 years before you make suggestions like that
<charl> :D
<charl> Kilos: now in 20 years you
<charl> you're still young enough, you never get too old for this
<charl> sorry hit return by accident
<Kilos> lol
<charl> i irc from my laptop so my keyboard isn't always that handy
<Kilos> in 20 years i will have overstayed my legal limit
<charl> lol
<charl> there was this guy that used to work for my dad, they used to call him "suurstof"
<charl> it was because he was an old dude and they said he was just around stealing oxygen
<Kilos> hi jaysen 
<charl> hi jaysen 
<Kilos> ya the young peeps got funny ideas
<jaysen> greetings
<Kilos> but everyone gets there
<Kilos> jaysen, first time here?
<charl> by the way things are going, next thing the politicians will start accusing old people of helping global warming by exhaling green house gasses
<jaysen> guys, can i interrupt with a quick question please?
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<charl> jaysen: yes of course, this is what the channel is for :)
<Kilos> go for it jaysen 
<jaysen> not really, but its been a long while
<jaysen> :)
<Kilos> ask and with luck you will get the right answer
<jaysen> A friend working with www.capetowntv.org to produce a second 13 episode series on media freedom ( check the last outline: http://www.communitymedia.org.za/alt-media-resources/272-free-media-free-minds-)
<jaysen> they are doing a show on "IP & Piracy" asking 'who are the real pirates?'... and are looking for Cape Town based studio guests who can speak on the topic... any suggestions? 
<charl> that's a very good question, we have a few capetonians here
<jaysen> anyone from the club here?
<jaysen> clug
<charl> maybe ask superfly or Kerbero 
<jaysen> i meant
<charl> yeah clug would be a good one
<charl> who else lives in cape town?
<Kilos> sflr
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<charl> hi magespawn 
<charl> ah yes sflr too
<magespawn> hi Kilos, charl
<Kilos> Banlam, where are you
<charl> jaysen: you might have to hang around for a while, seems like your cape town people are not in front of irc right now
<Kilos> jaysen, they very busy so be patient
<magespawn> things just went absolutely mad
<Kilos> what happened magespawn 
<jaysen> no prob. i'll do that
<jaysen> thanks
<Kilos> yw jaysen join clug as well
<magespawn> just ppl/customers needing my attention while I am trying to get this drive sorted
<Kilos> and visit us more often
<Kilos> oh thats good magespawn 
<magespawn> yup
<jaysen> going there now. and i think i will, thanks :)
<magespawn> can you remember what superfly said i had to inst;;
<magespawn> install
<magespawn> ntfs-progs?
<Kilos> sec
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<magespawn> thats it
<Kilos> sudo ntfsfix /dev/<device name>
<Kilos> you can also try chkdsk from a windows drive i think
<Kilos> normally only wants to do it on reboot if i member
<magespawn> the problem with chkdsk is the win does not see the drive at all
<Kilos> haha then maybe the boot sector is hurt
<Kilos> use boot-repair to check it
<Kilos> if windows doesnt see a boot sector or mbr it sees nothing
<Kilos> never mind the TB of data stored there
<Kilos> where is the clug channel?
<Kilos> i get nothing if i join #clug
<charl> Kilos: it's on atrum
<charl> another irc network
<charl> irc.atrum.org
<charl> there's #clug and then some of the guys also hang out in # but that's just for random chatting and nonsense
<magespawn> magespawn@magespawn-laptop:~$ sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb1
<magespawn> Mounting volume... OK
<magespawn> Processing of $MFT and $MFTMirr completed successfully.
<magespawn> NTFS volume version is 3.1.
<magespawn> NTFS partition /dev/sdb1 was processed successfully.
<magespawn> thats what happens after I run those commands
<Kilos> ty charl 
<Kilos> yay magespawn  is it good again??
<Kilos> or is it lying to you
<magespawn> lying I think still cannot see the files
<Kilos> try running boot-repair and see if it finds errors
<Kilos> do you want to save the data?
<jaysen> ah, thanks charl 
<magespawn> Kilos kind of have to
<Kilos> jaysen, what irc client are you using
<Kilos> whew magespawn 
<jaysen> colloquy
<Kilos> borrow another one so you can testdisk
<Kilos> another ext so you got space i mean
<Kilos> irc://irc.atrum.org
<Kilos> jaysen, if i right click that i can join atrum like that
<Kilos> shows a connect button
<Kilos> then in atrum just type in /j #clug
<Kilos> magespawn, try with 
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> gparted to move the stuff to the end of that drive then try install ubuntu on the beginning
<jaysen> k, thanks
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> i dunno colloquy i use xchat
<bakuman> ho Kilos 
<Kilos> yo bakuman 
 * bakuman is listening to I'm Going Slightly Mad by Queen on Greatest Hits 2 @ 03:34 [Clementine]
<bakuman> O_O
<bakuman> Mad!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> magespawn, shout when you have time i found some more links you can look at
<Kilos> heres one
<Kilos> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/13706/recover-deleted-files-on-an-ntfs-hard-drive-from-a-ubuntu-live-cd/
<bakuman> lol at the video file in the post: DefinitelyNotPorn.avi
<Kilos> yo Password 
<Password> hi
<Kilos> crazy nick you got
<Password> hah
<Kilos> what are you the password for
<Password> everything
<Kilos> ah seen you here before with other nick
<Password> i have never been on this channel
<Kilos> newnowknowhow looks familiar
<Kilos> someone elses pc?
<bakuman> Password: ********
<Password> chatzilla's default
<Password> *********
<Kilos> well anyway if its your first time here, then welcome to ubuntu-za
<Password> thanx
<Kilos> are you a ubuntu user?
<Password> nope
<Password> i have run ubuntu at times
<Kilos> wow why not?
<Password> i like my gamesw
<Password> *games
<Kilos> ah ya
<Password> and i'm lazy
<Password> maybe if i get a new external i will run ubuntu on it
<Password> that way i can use varsity internet to heep it updated
<Kilos> you cant dual boot?
<Password> i can
<Kilos> thats easier than using an external isnt it
<Password> i have ubuntu on my pc as backup
<Password> yes
<Kilos> ah
<Password> but its not portable
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> i forget most peeps move around a lot
<Password> have you guys heard of ubuntu being ported to android tablets?
<tumbleweed> Password: it's happening, yes
<tumbleweed> but due to the fragmentation of the ARM world, pretty much each tablet has to be targetted separately
<Password> i think my one friend has already done it
<Password> on his galaxy tqb
<Password> *tab
<tumbleweed> 12.04 is expected to support the zatab
<tumbleweed> I mean 12.10
<Password> i have never heard of the zatab
<tumbleweed> I don't think it's been announced yet
<Password> but i'm getting the tf201 asus tab soon
<charl> hi all
<charl> hi tumbleweed, Password 
<Password> hi charl
<tumbleweed> hi
<charl> Password: i seem to have a problem, could you please help me with this?
<charl> user@kalinka:~$ sudo -s
<Password> with what?
<charl> [sudo] password for user:
<charl> what should i type in here?
<Password> ah
<Password> ********
<jaysen> lol
<Password> naturally of course
<charl> ah i see, thanks!
<charl> yeah i could never figure it out
 * Password afk
<Kilos> HawkiesZA, hiya
<HawkiesZA> Afternoon
<HawkiesZA> Did anything interesting happen while I was away?
<magespawn> hey Kilos got that link ty
<Kilos> yeah mage fighting with a ntfs drive
<Kilos> yw mage there are more hey
<HawkiesZA> Oh fun
<magespawn> Kilos I only saw the one
<Kilos> ya and he hasnt space to do a data recovery to
<HawkiesZA> I've finally installed Ubuntu on my work machine. I couldn't take it any more
<Kilos> i only gave one magespawn , you want more
<Kilos> lol\
<magespawn> just checking it after that ntfs repair on a windows machine
<Kilos> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1930333
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/112150/how-to-correctly-fix-a-dirty-ntfs-partition-without-using-chkdsk
<Kilos> http://www.howtoforge.com/ntfs-disk-recovery
<Kilos> http://www.diskinternals.com/
<Symmetria> heh
<Kilos> hope one of them work for you otherwise format it with gparted and say sorry data gone
<Symmetria> you gotta love companies and institutions that are willing to pay to avoid paperwork
<charl> hi HawkiesZA, Symmetria 
<Kilos> Symmetria, heh
<Symmetria> one of the lines of business Im in, is processing applications for people for ip space and other such things
<Symmetria> and I literally tell them what documentation I need, write a 2 page document, then send some emails
<HawkiesZA> Hi charl 
<Symmetria> and bill R20k for it :p
<Kilos> sjoe
<Symmetria> and they dont blink 
<Kilos> do a few more Symmetria i only need R13k
<HawkiesZA> Symmetria, pretty awesome job there
<Symmetria> :P they are lucky I dont double the amount considering its afrinic I gotta deal with LOL
<Kilos> hehe
<jaysen> afk
<inetpro> Kilos: those hjkl come from your typewriter days when they didn't have a navigation keys yet
<inetpro> all part of the QWERTY story
<inetpro> Apparently the typewriter keys jammed easily 
<inetpro> to solve the jamming problem, another business associate, James Densmore, suggested splitting up keys for letters commonly used together to slow down typing
<magespawn> so that no matter how fast you could type the physical act of moving your fingers gave the keys enough time to get out of the way
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> ty for that info
<bakuman> goeie ou qwerty
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> eerste qwerty wat ek gesien het was as n appy in die poskantoor op die telex en telegram masjiene
<Kilos> maar tot nou nog nie geleer om te tik sonder om te kyk
<Kilos> dom donner
<Password> inetpro
<Password> qwerty was not to make you type slower
<Password> but reduced hammers hitting eachover
<Password> why would one type slower to type faster
<inetpro> Password: http://www.ideafinder.com/history/inventions/qwerty.htm
<Password> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QWERTY
<inetpro> Password: but you are right
<inetpro> QWERTY's effect, by reducing those annoying clashes, was to speed up typing rather than slow it down.
<inetpro> but at the same time, "The only efficiency it added was to slow the typist down, since almost any word in the English language required the typist's fingers to cover more distance on the keyboard."
<Password> i disagree
<Password> because that would not make a speed improvment
<Password> and why would he spend alot of money change a design
<Password> when all was needed for the typist is to type slower
<Kilos> one maybe needs to look at an old typewriter of the time where every key was manually coupled with levers to the letters
<Kilos> many machines jammed by typing too fast
<Password> to unjam a typewriter is trivial
<Kilos> but typists always brag about their speed and showed it by typing so fast keyboards jammed
<inetpro> well I guess we can't argue with the guy who actually rearranged that keyboard at this stage
<Password> Herbert S. Zim, in his classic introductory cryptography text "Codes and Secret Writing", gives the English letter frequency sequence as "ETAON RISHD LFCMU GYPWB VKXJQ Z", the most common letter pairs as "TH HE AN RE ER IN ON AT ND ST ES EN OF TE ED OR TI HI AS TO"
<Password> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Letter_frequency
<Password> i think if we used that list and compare it to diffrent keyboard layout
<Password> we may ariive at a suitable conclusion
<Kilos> methinks it doesnt matter qwerty is here to stay
<Password> i agree
<Password> anyway
<Password> i have to study
<Password> yuck
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> enjoy
<magespawn> DVORAK keyboards have different key layout and they allow you to type faster because of that, wand with less strain
<magespawn> superfly you there?
<Kilos> dPhi, ping
<Kilos> hey drussell 
<drussell> Kilos: howdy 
<Kilos> magespawn, whats happening?
<magespawn> looks like i am going to have to another drive to recover the info to
<Kilos> maybe read up on testdisk and see if you cant make it save to the same drive it is checking
<Kilos> something in head says something can do that
<Kilos> actually recover in position
<magespawn> yes they can but is risky if the disk is damaged
<Kilos> 700g is lots. will run for days
<Kilos> do you know where to borrow a tb drive
<Kilos> they are expensive arent they
<magespawn> 8 or 9 hundred rand
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> but not bad if you think i paid 200 for a second hand 6g
<Kilos> they saw me coming
<magespawn> i am just trying to make sure that is the root to go
<Kilos> data recovery is a good game to be in
<Kilos> they charged my boet 6k to recover data off his lappy drive that crashed
<Password> ouch
<Password> and that is why one should backp
<Kilos> yip there is money to be made from guys without IT knowhow or friends
<magespawn> i would not charge that much unless it was a corporate, most ppl would get my standard rate
<Kilos> good
<magespawn> I also would not charge for the time while the machine is running, only time I am actually there
<Password> what is you standard rate
<magespawn> R200 per hour
<Kilos> but doing that kinda work can grow ones income lots
<Kilos> whew
<Password> thats not bad
<Kilos> if it takes weeks its heavy
<Kilos> then you can get a tb drive just for that purpose magespawn 
<charl> you can get services like carbonite that don't cost an arm and a leg
<Kilos> one good recovery will pay it
<charl> proble for you south africans is that the internet is slow/expensive
<Password> it took me about a halfhour of my own work to recover my files the other day
<magespawn> what I am saying is that if the machine runs for six hours recovering the data, but I only sit there for one, I would charge for one
<Kilos> ah
<charl> *problem
<charl> but you really do need online backups
<Kilos> those recovery tools are slow but good
<Password> or just an external drive
<Kilos> then once recovered often you can format drive and its still good
<magespawn> would be ideal charl but most people do not have that kind of connection here
<Password> i have heard of drive rocoveries costing upwards of 10k
<charl> yeah well that's the thing
<magespawn> depends on what is wrong
<magespawn> bbl
<magespawn> got to go out
<Kilos> go safe
<Password> and the equipment one uses
<Kilos> one rhino tusk will cover it
<charl> i see the slogan "kill a rhino, get your data back"
<Kilos> often one can do recoveries by installing winsucks again ad doing recovery after doing fixmbr and fixboot
<superfly> magespawn: am now
<Kilos> he went out superfly 
<Kilos> hehe @charl
<Kilos> i missed that
<charl> lol
<charl> later all
<magespawn> right guys i am out of here for now 
<magespawn> thanks for all the help today Kilos, superfly and the others
<magespawn> cheers
<Kilos> aw
<Squirm> evening
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> yo mazal 
<Kilos> yo charl roryy 
<charl> hi
<Kilos> hi Ludo 
<superfly> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi superfly all well there?
<superfly> Good thanks, the mrs and I are on a date
<Kilos> yay keep the romance alive
<Kilos> say hi mrsfor me
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> no tabs the aunty gone
<superfly> Kilos: mrs_fly says hi to you too, and she hopes you have a good evening
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> yo smile 
<smile> hi :p
<smile> Kilos: I don't understand the difficult operators in python at http://www.ibiblio.org/swaroopch/byteofpython/read/operators.html
<smile> :p
<Kilos> what dont you understand smile 
<Kilos> hmm where are the python peeps
<Kilos> dont worry the fly he is onna date
<Kilos> asking me is like you trying to fix an automatic gearbox
<Kilos> i understand only the first 5
<Kilos> others are inna strange language
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz, hurry
<Maaz> Making decent coffee is an art Kilos and should never be rushed
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> Howdy
<Kilos> did you have any success lad
<Kilos> jaysen, did you come right with a speaker
<Kilos> or am i mistaken
<superfly> magespawn: I got your mail, but I'm not the right person to respond
<superfly> magespawn: but I'll make sure it gets seen to
<magespawn> Thats part of the reason I sent it to you superfly
<magespawn> Kilos we are going to get a second drive.
<Kilos> to save onto?
<magespawn> Yup, I was wanting to get one anyway.
<Kilos> just remember mosta the files come out as numbered files not named
<jaysen> Maaz, a martini please
<Maaz> jaysen: Go get it yourself!
<Kilos> maybe there is a way to keep the names
<Kilos> but i couldnt find it
<jaysen> i think so Kilos, lots of potential speakers - colleague is following up
<Kilos> good
<jaysen> thanks again for the help
<Kilos> yw
<jaysen> can I have a Martini Maaz?
<jaysen> Maaz, Martini on
<Maaz> jaysen: Huh?
<jaysen> :)
<magespawn> Not too much of a problem if we cannot maintain the files.
<Kilos> lol mage gave me many days of sorting and renamed 20g
<Kilos> luckily photos etc you see what they are
<Kilos> renaming
<Kilos> but with those tools i blogged about you should lose nearly nothing
<Kilos> aw 
<Kilos> i wonder if that clone facility will work or if it copy all the corrupt stuff
<magespawn> Usually with this problem it is just file record at the front of the disk that is damaged.
<Kilos> hey there is another tool
<magespawn> Yes?
<Kilos> if im right you can boot from it into that drive
<Kilos> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<Kilos> got many repair tools on it too
<magespawn> I have a copy of that, never tried that though.
<magespawn> Will give it a go tomrrow.
<Kilos> maybe if they have a user guide it will make it simpler
<Kilos> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/roxio7.html
<Kilos> maybe here
<Kilos> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=13
<Kilos> said something about tutorials
<Kilos> oh you on the fone thing. will give them to you tomorrow
<magespawn> Its cool Kilos I have made a note of them, ty
<Kilos> ah good
<smile> bye :p
<smile> Kilos: hug :D
<Kilos> ty smile lol
<smile> :)
<Kilos> sleep tight all of you. ill be back tomorrow
<Kilos> Maaz, bye
<Maaz> kbye Kilos
<magespawn> Night all.
#ubuntu-za 2012-07-07
<Kilos> morning superfly and all
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> your server down superfly ?
<superfly> Kilos: why do you ask?
<Kilos> or just mommy off
<superfly> oh, yeah, just mommy never reconnected
<Kilos> well how do i tell the roughies , hey watch your language there are ladies present
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> hehe
<Kilos> hi roryy 
<roryy> morning kilos
<Kilos> yo charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> who knows the link to last minutes 
<Kilos> Maaz, meeting minutes
<Maaz> http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-05-21-17-44-22.txt
<Kilos> methinks that for may
<Squirm> http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/
<Kilos> ty Squirm 
<Squirm> Kilos: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-06-18-17-30-01.txt
<Kilos> ya that must be it. gracias
<charl> hmm the next meeting is on th 16th right?
<Kilos> yip
<charl> *the
<charl> ok i might need to miss it
<charl> i have an exam the next morning
<charl> so i want to do some last minute studying
<Kilos> start learning now
<charl> the only way i believe one can pass an exam is to cram everything on the last minute
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> i almost failed the mock exam because i didn't follow my own best practices
<Kilos> sjoe
<charl> i actually made the mistake of trying to understand the work :)
<charl> big mistake
<Kilos> horses for courses
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<charl> one thing i learned while doing exams is that there is no point in understanding the work if your teacher's don't
<Kilos> it actually helps to understand what you are doing
<Kilos> oh my
<charl> when you need to actually _apply_ your knowlege, that is completely true
<Kilos> look with google for good explanations
<charl> but that unfortunately does not apply during exams...
<charl> neh i understand the work exactly, the problem is, i still need to pass the exam
<charl> and it's all multiple choice
<Kilos> oh 
<Kilos> no more writing for hours
<charl> nope that is the advantage
<Kilos> odds are better with yes/no choice
<Kilos> 50$
<Kilos> %
<charl> heh
<charl> yeah
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<charl> from random import choice
<charl> bool(choice(range(0,2)))
<Kilos> what exam charl ?
<charl> it's just a small training thing that i'm doing for work, nothing too interesting
<Kilos> ah
<charl> it's called ITIL v3
<Kilos> well good luck anyway
<charl> information technology infrastructure library
<charl> thanks!
<Kilos> bbl
<Kilos> qp wb
<Kilos> argh
<smile> hi :)
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> hi Kilos :)
<smile> i now have over 19 000 edits on wikimedia projects including wikipedia :)
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> hey i wanna fight you
<Kilos> i looked in minutes of our last meeting, you signed in as smile
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> supposed to be full name
<smile> ? :o
<smile> where? :)
<Kilos> lol wait i find it
<smile> :p
<Kilos> http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-06-18-17-30-01.txt
<Kilos> lots to read
<Kilos> remember on the 16th to do it right
<smile> O i see ;)
<smile> 16 of July? :p
<Kilos> ya next monday not this one coming
<smile> sorry :(
<Kilos> np
<smile> Kilos: hug :D
<Kilos> you are forgiven
<smile> jaay :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> whew busy channel today
<smile> smakelijk eten :)
<Kilos> enjoy
<smile> thanks :)
<magespawn> Evening all.
<Kilos> hiya magespawn 
<magespawn> Hey Kilos
<magespawn> So whats up?
<Kilos> not much here. been dead quiet
<Kilos> and by you?
<magespawn> Been busy driving today, so was only in the shop this morning.
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> mrs_fly, wb
<magespawn> Must be a quite evening, go away come back, and do not even have to scroll
<Kilos> yeah been a tough day here at the office
<Kilos> Maaz, wake them
<Maaz> HEY You bunch of lurkers. Wake up and take part in the daily chats
<Kilos> gc coffee on
 * gc starts grinding coffee
<gc> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> gc thanks
<gc> Kilos: my pleasure
<Kilos> superfly, you got 5 mins?
<Kilos> or maybe even someone else with know how
<Kilos> when you pm someone here is that only a 1 on 1 pm or is there a way to get someone else there too
<Kilos>  as in /j #ubuntu-za/kilos or something
<Kilos> uh oh
<Kilos> magespawn, you killed gc
<Kilos> gc wb
<gc> Thanks Kilos It was a bit of a struggle getting here.
<superfly> Kilos: no, a PM is 11 on 11
<superfly> *1 on 11
<superfly> argh!
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> my netbook keys are sensitive
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<superfly> you know what I mean
<Kilos> yes ty
<inetpro> guten abend
<smile> bye :)
<Kilos> bye smile 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<smile> Kilos: thanks! :D you too ;) see ya :)
<Kilos> ty
 * Kilos goes to the warm place. sleep tight all
<inetpro> gnight Kilos
<Kilos> see yas morrow night
<Kilos> i forgot maia asked for speakers for the 13th our next meet will be too late
<Kilos> dunno if we didnt get that far with the agenda  or what
<Kilos> item 5 d in last agenda
 * Squirm sips his coffee
<plustwo> Hi everyone
<inetpro> plustwo: gaan slaap
<inetpro> Squirm: coffee is not good for you at this hour
<inetpro> ahh good, they both sleeping already 
<Squirm> it isn't?
<Squirm> it doesn't keep me awake
<inetpro> eh
<inetpro> :-)
#ubuntu-za 2012-07-08
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hiya Squirm and others
<Kilos> bbl
<Kilossis> Squirm, you still here
<Squirm> I am
<Kilossis> what do you know about wine?
<Kilossis> how would one run a command in it if you cant find the command prompt
<Kilossis> hehe if i can get wine working my sis will be happy with ubuntu
<Squirm> what command are you looking to run?
<Kilossis> ra2fix.reg
<Squirm> run something like
<Squirm> `wine regedit.exe`
<Squirm> then import the .reg file
<Kilossis> in my terminal?
<Squirm> yes
<Kilossis> ah ty
<Squirm> wine runs applications, it doesnt open a desktop environment that you can use. so you have to run the exe you want
<Kilossis> thanks so much
<Squirm> Kilossis: much luck?
<Kilossis> hehe im sukkeling to try get the file added to the right wine place to be able to import it
<Kilossis> i put it in the aoe folder and told it import but dunno if it found it
<Squirm> maybe put it in ~/.wine/drive_c
<Kilossis> there with the folders program files, users and windows and not in one of them?
<Squirm> if you put it anywhere in drive_c
<Squirm> you will be able to browse to it easily with regedit
<Squirm> so just stick it in drive_c for now
<Kilossis> ok
<Squirm> then run regedit, file, import and browse to the C drive
<Kilossis> im in the registry editor gui not cli way, so drag/dropped it into drive_c and did the import bit
<Kilossis> is it supposed to acknowledge anything?
<Kilossis> i hate windows
<Squirm> hmm
<Squirm> idk, it might
<Kilossis> hehe will try it now, ty Squirm 
<Squirm> try
<Squirm> on your command like, `wine regedit.exe C:\ra2fix.reg`
<Kilossis> ok
<Squirm> maybe you could check by opening up the reg file in gedit, in there you'll be able to see where the registry entry went to. just follow it in regedit itself and see if it did actually change anything
<Kilossis> ok ill try that
<Kilossis> grrr game starts i accept the agreement thing then it plays some music from the game and goes white screen
<superfly> Kilossis: it never says anything when it imports
<Kilossis> ty superfly windows stupid hey
<Kilossis> Hkeys all over
<Squirm> Kilossis: meither does linux. if a command executes successfully, it keeps quiet, if it throws an error, it tells you
<Squirm> s/meither/neither
<Kilossis> ah
<Kilossis> ya i member that now
<Kilossis> grrr plays half the intro music then nothing
<Kilossis> i go pester #winehq not you guys prob. ty for the help
<nuvolari> \o/
<nuvolari> my first hover above 5cm :D
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilossis 
<Squirm> nice nuvolari
<nuvolari> why are you sis oom?
<Kilossis> yo nuvolari 
<Kilossis> skuus ekt gaan eet
<nuvolari> gaan dit goed oom kilos ?
<nuvolari> :-/ My broer-hulle is vanogged terug huistoe
<nuvolari> nou sit ek weer stoksiel-alleen
<kilos> ja dankie seun en daar'
<kilos> daar is so lied stoksiel alleen
<nuvolari> het niks om oor te kla nie dankie oom
<kilos> mooi
<kilos> nuvolari, nou het jy nie verskoning om weg te bly hier nie ne
<nuvolari> nee, nie rerig nie oom :P
<kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> oi, nou moet ek probeer dink wat ek met al die tyd gaan maak
<kilos> haha ek is meeste van die tyd hier, net in en uit agter skape en kook potte aan
<kilos> can you guys get in here
<kilos> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=762?
<kilos> i get an error everytime
<kilos> Fatal error: iId should be a numeric value. Please try clearing out your cookies.
<kilos> i have cleared all cookies
<kilos> works with last ? deleted
<kilos> but dont know what to do there, is it a download site for AOE2
<kilos> i have it on cd
<kilos> that site was the advice i got from winehq
<charl> hi all
<kilos> hi charl 
 * kilos sees that appdb is a site for tips kinda
<charl> hi kilos 
<kilos> later
<Kilos> charl,  what does this mean
<Kilos> Bitte waehle ein Universum!
<Kilos> is it german
<charl> Kilos: that definitely sounds like german
<charl> it would mean "please choose a universe"
<Kilos> oh my goodness
<smile> charl: that's right :)
<smile> ^^
<charl> dutch people's german isn't always that good but some basic german is ok :)
<Kilos> ty charl 
<charl> smile: there are german-speaking people living in east-belgium right?
<Kilos> i cant get wine help in german
<charl> Kilos: np
<smile> Kilos: huh? :p
<smile> charl: yes, that's right :)
<charl> Kilos: aren't there any english version of the help? it's strange that it's only available in german
<Kilos> trying to get AOE2 working in wine1.3 smile
<smile> Kilos: I suggest trying wine 1.5.8 instead
<smile> :)
<Kilos> it was a dark games sight found in the wine tips charl 
<charl> Kilos: ah i see, ok
<Kilos> cant do wine 1.5 on ubuntu 10.10
<charl> age of empires right?
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> got game working but oh so slow and no sound
<Kilos> but intro sound plays kiff
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<smile> Kilos: oh :s
<smile> and this, Kilos ? :) http://ibiblio.org/pub/linux/system/emulators/wine/wine-1.5.8.tar.bz2
<Kilos> check i look
<smile> it's about 20 MB
<smile> :p
<Kilos> dont wanna crash maverick for a game
<Kerbero> i would suggest playonlinux
<Kerbero> rather than clean wine
<Kilos> hmm i have playonlinux methinks
<Kilos> aw im on sisters drive
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> where do i find the hardware accelaration so i can disable it
<magespawn> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> others have aoe2 working on wine1.2 so im the doff one
<smile> :|
 * Kilos tries killall pulseaudio
<Kilos> i havent spent much time on this drive but if i can get AOE2 working sister will go ubuntu
<magespawn> What is that Kilos?
<Kilos> a game she uses for relaxation after a days work magespawn 
<Kilos> age of empires
<Kilos> its like a daily ritual with her
<Kilos> before and after supper  AOE2
<magespawn> That pretty cool.
<Kilos> lol yeah
<magespawn> I have started the data recovery
<Kilos> great that didnt take long to get a drive
<magespawn> Estimated time to complete 65hours 46 minutes
<magespawn> Friends picked one up in Richards Bay.
<Kilos> yeah it takes looooong but wont be that long
<Kilos> nice to have friends
<Kilos> maybe 50 hours
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> I think the thing that is slowing this down is it is going through USB
<Kilos> some usb ports fly
<Kilos> i have a usb card in and just the 2 centre of the 4 are fast
<Kilos> like 15m/s
<Kilos> outside 2 are ks/s
<magespawn> This is on my laptop.
<Kilos> but data recovery is a serious job
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> you will see all the stuff it finds
<magespawn> Sometimes finds stuff people do not want found.
<Kilos> mine found windows stuff from 2 users before ian got the lappy and each one formatted 
<Kilos> yeah finds everything it can
<Kilos> testdisk is a great tool if only it would keep file names
<magespawn> Yup need to a zero rewrite of the whole disk, and even then data can still be found.
<magespawn> How did you update your ibid?
<Kilos> i gotta go look for that infor
<Kilos> sec
<magespawn> Oh mine is on lucid 10.04 I think.
<Kilos> thats good
<Kilos> thats the one i used on maverick
<Kilos> the lucid ppa
<Kilos> magespawn, look here https://launchpad.net/~stefanor/+archive/ibid/
<magespawn> Ty
<Kilos> im not sure thats the one but i gotta change drives to get what i used
<Kilos> should be a package like 2 weeks old
<Kilos> i change drives quick
<magespawn> Hey Kilos I think that was right
<magespawn> Busy getting packages
<Kilos> gc weather in pretoria
<Kilos> oh ok
<gc> Kilos: I'm not feeling too well
<Kilos> the lucid one should be the latest
<Kilos> maverick wouldnt allow tumbles in
<tumbleweed> hi
<tumbleweed> that PPA you mentioned was used for preparing some Ibid stuff, but it doesn't have anything current in it
<tumbleweed> you probably want https://launchpad.net/~ibid-core/+archive/trunk-daily
<tumbleweed> as you can see, it's only building for lucid, natty, and oneiric right now https://launchpad.net/~ibid-core/+archive/trunk-daily/+packages
<smile> http://nl.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Vim_%28teksteditor%29&diff=31805437&oldid=31728607 jaaay :D
<tumbleweed> so if you are one of those, you're fine
<Kilos> thanks tumbleweed  i been struggling to find where i had the link
<Kilos> magespawn, ^^
<Kilos> shame, sorry man
<tumbleweed> Kilos: there's a link from the home page on LP https://launchpad.net/ibid
<magespawn> Cool ty tumbleweed
<Kilos> Maaz, ibid link is <reply> https://launchpad.net/ibid
<Maaz> Kilos: If you say so
<Kilos> thaks tumbleweed thats part of the reason i installed an ibid to keep all the info i keep losing
<Kilos> Maaz, ibid daily is <reply> https://launchpad.net/~ibid-core/+archive/trunk-daily
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it
<tumbleweed> Maaz: 65F in C
<Maaz> tumbleweed: Excuse me?
<tumbleweed> gaar
<tumbleweed> Maaz: convent 65F to C
<Maaz> tumbleweed: Huh?
<tumbleweed> Maaz: convert 65F to C
<Maaz> tumbleweed: tempF(65) = tempC(18.333333)
<tumbleweed> Maaz: convert 25C to F
<Maaz> tumbleweed: tempC(25) = tempF(77)
<Kilos> magespawn, i think this link you can see build progress
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ibid-core/+archive/trunk-daily/+packages
<Kilos> right tumbleweed ?
<magespawn> Getting the updates now.
<magespawn> Rebooting .....
<magespawn> That should be that.
<Kilos> gc weather in pretoria
<gc> Kilos: In Pretoria, South Africa at 2:00 PM SAST on July 08, 2012: 22°C; Humidity: 16%; Wind: West at 4 km/h; Conditions: ; Sunrise/set: 6:54 AM SAST/5:30 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 10:23 PM SAST/9:59 AM SAST
<Kilos> yoooo hooo
<magespawn> Cool.
<Kilos> gracias tumbleweed 
<magespawn> ty tumbleweed
<Kilos> now one of them just gotta do maaz
<Kilos> magespawn, whats the recovery say now timewise
<Kilos> dont let the lappy battery go flat hey
<magespawn> 71 hours
<magespawn> No it is on mains
<Kilos> sjoe
<AlphaGuyy> Molo
<Kilos> hi AlphaGuyy 
<Kilos> molo?
<magespawn> gc coffee on
 * gc puts the kettle on
<AlphaGuyy> Hows almal today?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<AlphaGuyy> Goed dankie met uys
<Kilos> lol you like to mix your tales hey?
<AlphaGuyy> So I finally got 12.04
<Kilos> great
<AlphaGuyy> Not that impressed
<Kilos> aw
<AlphaGuyy> its slow
<Kilos> there are fixes 
<AlphaGuyy> here we go again - update
<Kilos> Maaz, google unity 12.04 is slow
<Maaz> Kilos: "unity - Ubuntu 12.04 Responsiveness Extremely Slow on Nvidia ..." http://askubuntu.com/questions/126140/ubuntu-12-04-responsiveness-extremely-slow-on-nvidia-8800 :: "unity - Poor System performance on my machine running Ubuntu ..." http://askubuntu.com/questions/122055/poor-system-performance-on-my-machine-running-ubuntu-12-04beta-2-updated-to-the :: "Ubuntu 12.04 very slow on samsung netbook - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/quest
<Kilos> AlphaGuyy, who are you?
<AlphaGuyy> yeah I found that link as well on a google search
<AlphaGuyy> I am just a noob
<Kilos> first time here AlphaGuyy ?
<AlphaGuyy> With limited internet access
<gc> Coffee's ready for magespawn!
<magespawn> ty gc
<AlphaGuyy> No I've been here before.
<Kilos> aw i missed coffee
<magespawn> I stuck with 11.04
<Kilos> well try visit more often 
<Kilos> hehe i stuck with 10.10
<Kilos> but not good to clean install and no updates available
<magespawn> 10.04 on the laptop
<magespawn> Maybe get rid of the unity AlphaGuyy 
<AlphaGuyy> 9.04 was super fast compared to 12
<AlphaGuyy> Its pointless without updates
<magespawn> Try one of the other desktops
<magespawn> Like xcfe
<Kilos> or gnomify it
<Kilos> http://complete-concrete-concise.com/ubuntu-2/ubuntu-12-04/ubuntu-12-04-how-to-install-the-gnome-desktop
<AlphaGuyy> U speaking zulu now
<AlphaGuyy> Me no. Verstaan
<Kilos> you can install gnome and it will look like 9.04
<Kilos> hopefully
<Kilos> but first if you have time try speed unity up and try get used to it
<Kilos> or if you like experimenting try kubuntu
<AlphaGuyy> U mean run updates
<Kilos> you can always come here to ask for help
<AlphaGuyy> How do I turn off unity?
<Kilos> after your updates are done now
<Kilos> i dont know if you have the option of using classic with 12.04
<AlphaGuyy> So rather update see what happens if nothing changes then switch back to gnome.
<Kilos> but hang here and someone who has done it will help you
<Kilos> when updates done then try those fixes for speed
<AlphaGuyy> Ok thanx
<Kilos> if you still dont like unity then install the gnome
<Kilos> with above link
<AlphaGuyy> Anyone connected a blackberry to 12.04 ?
<Kilos> nuvolari, ping
<Kilos> AlphaGuyy, what do you mean connected, in what way
<AlphaGuyy> Used as a dial up
<Kilos> data cable bluetooth etc?
<Kilos> ah as a modem
<AlphaGuyy> Bluetooth 
<AlphaGuyy> Yebo
<Kilos> voda/
<Kilos> ?
<superfly> I've never done it with a Blackberry, but I've used a number of other phones, and always found success
<superfly> in the newer versions of Kubuntu it shows up in network manager
<Kilos> ive only tried 2 nokias and an old alcatel and all worked
<Kilos> uh oh
<Kilos> reboot to complete upgrade
<Kilos> not_found, you here lurking
<Kilos> ?
<magespawn> 58 hours
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> but its a large amount of data to recover magespawn 
<Kilos> AlphaGuyy, wb
<Kilos> someone got the link to the unity guide?
<AlphaGuyy> Blackberry doesn't wanna connect to irc with BIS
<AlphaGuyy> Don't paste any links for I can't copy it anyway
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> im trying to see if a guy who uses unity is online
<AlphaGuyy> If ubuntu is free why can't irc be free
<Kilos> it is isnt it?
<nuvolari> Kilos: pong!
<AlphaGuyy> Yes it is but the app for bb that uses bis isn't
<Kilos> nuvolari, weet jy hoe om bb te connect as modem
<Kilos> nuvolari, AlphaGuyy het hulp nodig
<Kilos> AlphaGuyy, dont you have a bb data cable?
<nuvolari> Kilos: oom, my opinie aangaande BB is gooi dit in die keramiek-troon, trek die silwer handvatseltjie, en kry 'n foon :P
<Kilos> lol dis te duur om weg te gooi en die man het hulp nodig
<nuvolari> ek het ongelukkig nog nie met 'n BB connect om die internet te gebruik nie
<Kilos> ek dink hy moet met n data kable try dan hoort network manager dit te sien
<nuvolari> if I had one at hand I could try to troubleshoot, but unfortunately I have extremely limited knowledge on BB
<nuvolari> Kilos: oh? sonder 'n kabel weet ek nog minder :P
<Kilos> ya ek het gesukkel met bluetooth ook
<Kilos> jammer om te pla nuvolari 
<Kilos> ek gaan bere skape gou
<nuvolari> Kilos: yeah probably, but I don't know what restrictions BB placed on their internet usage, as I think that people might abuse that
<nuvolari> Kilos: oom pla nie!
<magespawn> BIS is only for on the device
<nuvolari> Kilos: lol... praat van om vir wolf skaapwagter te maak :D
 * nuvolari koes vir oom Kilos se woeste appelswaaiery
<magespawn> I think you can choose the desktop on login on 12.04
<Kilos> hahaha@nuv
<Kilos> tell him how magespawn 
<magespawn> Alphaguy when you login there should be a gear like wheel to the left of the password box.
<AlphaGuyy> Yep
<magespawn> Click that choose the desktop there
<AlphaGuyy> Takes bout 20 second to open
<magespawn> Wow, should be right away
<AlphaGuyy> The dektop?
<AlphaGuyy> Personal - hardware - system
<magespawn> No 
<AlphaGuyy> This is a wubuntu install...
<AlphaGuyy> Dual boot on an external drive
<magespawn> When you first boot up and login there is a user name with a password dialogue box underneath
<AlphaGuyy> Ah ok logging out quick
<AlphaGuyy> ok I'm here thers just a ubuntu logo
<AlphaGuyy> Ubuntu 2d
<magespawn> I think so have not had a look at all the options.
<magespawn> Where do you enter yout log in details?
<Alpha_Guyy> Where its says username and password
<Alpha_Guyy> Create a bbm support group
<magespawn> To the left/right of that there is usually something that allows you to choose your desktop.
<magespawn> Looks like a gear on mine.
<Alpha_Guyy> Wow look at that
<superfly> magespawn: I think on the newer Ubuntu's you need to press a key or something
<Alpha_Guyy> 246 seconds
<superfly> Maaz: google for log into alternate desktop on Ubuntu 12.04
<Maaz> superfly: "Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin)" http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ :: "PreciseUpgrades - Community Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades/ :: "Desktop | Ubuntu" http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop :: "To Do List After installing Ubuntu 12.04 LTS aka Precise Pangolin |" http://debianhelp.wordpress.com/2012/03/09/to-do-list-after-installing-ubuntu-12-04-lts-aka-precise-pangolin/ :: "Ubuntu 
<Alpha_Guyy> There's no gear just a logo n a transparent window with password and guest session
<superfly> Maaz: google for log into alternate desktop with lightdm
<Maaz> superfly: "11.10 - Alternative to LightDM for multi-user machines? - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/97961/alternative-to-lightdm-for-multi-user-machines :: "How to change to Gnome Classic Desktop in Ubuntu 11.10 - YouTube" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xDXeOsLQ3k :: "Ubuntu 11.10: Switch between KDM and LightDM Login Screens ..." http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKkFVwHGY8I :: "LightDM - Debian Wiki" http://wiki.debian.org/Light
<magespawn> Strange on both of mine kubuntu and ubuntu you have the option to change the default desktop.
<Alpha_Guyy> Do u have a bb magespawn
<magespawn> No.
<Alpha_Guyy> I need to get internet
<Kilos> Alpha_Guyy, dont you have a bb data cable?
<Kilos> then ubuntu should see your phone on plugin
<Kilos> http://happylinuxthoughts.blogspot.com/2010/01/use-your-blackberry-as-modem-with.html
<Kilos> wb dLimit 
<dLimit> Kilos, hi!
<dLimit> How are you?
<Kilos> was that you that other nick?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<dLimit> Yeah I couldn't remember my nickserv password
<Kilos> ya is was you
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<dLimit> Think I should change my nick anyway
<dLimit> dPhile
<Kilos> why?
<dLimit> or dVour
<dLimit> Just getting tired of this one
<Kilos> ha ha
<dLimit> I think dVour is cool
<Kilos> what does that mean
<Kilos> oh devour
<dLimit> Maaz, google define:devour
<Maaz> dLimit: "Devour.com | Awesome Hand-Picked Videos" http://devour.com/ :: "Devour - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster ..." http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/devour :: "Devour (Video 2005) - IMDb" http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0406706/ :: "Devour | Define Devour at Dictionary.com" http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/devour :: "Devour (devour) on Twitter" http://twitter.com/devour/ :: "Devour" http://www.christopherjona
<dLimit> my dictionary says it means to eat or swallow something
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> Maaz, define devour
<Maaz> Kilos: Devour \De*vour"\, v. t. [imp. & p. p. {Devoured}; p. pr. & vb. n. {Devouring}.] [F. d['e]vorer, fr. L. devorare; de + vorare to eat greedily, swallow up. See {Voracious}.] 1. To eat up with greediness; to consume ravenously; to feast upon like a wild beast or a glutton; to prey upon. [1913 Webster]  Some evil beast hath devoured him.    --Gen. xxxvii. 20. [1913 Webster]  2. To seize upon and destroy or appropriate greedily, selfishl
<dLimit> Ah so thats how its done..
<Kilos> lol
<dLimit> I like all words with the de- prefix
<Kilos> ouch demote not good
<Kilos> less pay
<dLimit> Rather quit 
<dLimit> pvt Kilos ?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> whats the name of our facebook guys?
<Kilos> nuvolari, ^^
<charl> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=4581390722
<charl> seems to be it according to the website, i don't use facebook
<Kilos> i hardly ever do as well charl
<Kilos> data hog that thing
<charl> it's a privacy suck
<Kilos> lol ya that too
<magespawn> You can make it more private, but it does require a bit of work. I regard everything online as in the public domain anyway
<Kilos> but useful at times
<magespawn> Mmm a friend does post funny stuff.
<Kilos> some guys use it like twitter
<magespawn> My twitter goes through to my facebook status.
<charl> magespawn: yeah until next time when they decide to change the privacy settings :)
<charl> without letting anyone know, of course
<magespawn> Agg ja, then I'll just stop using facebook, not one of those addicted suckers luckily.
<magespawn> Most ppl did/do not know about any security settings.
<charl> i agree with you on one thing though - what goes online is public property
<charl> or public domain i mean
<Kilos> yo AlphaGuyy you winning?
<AlphaGuyy> Nah dude I'm chill'n need internet
<AlphaGuyy> Browsn for apps
<Kilos> http://happylinuxthoughts.blogspot.com/2010/01/use-your-blackberry-as-modem-with.html
<Alpha_Guyy> See what I mean
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> did you get that link
<Kilos> bb as modem
<Kilos> http://www.blackberryforums.com/linux-users-corner/203266-blackberry-modem-ubuntu-9-04-a.html
<Alpha_Guyy> I can't copy links I'm browsn for a tether app so I can atleast get irc stable
<Kilos> can bb do jedirc?
<Kilos> i dunno how to try help you if you using the fone to get here
<Kilos> Alpha_Guyy, you gotta listen nicely now
<Kilos> i will browse the link and try explain how to setup the bb as a bluetooth modem
<magespawn> You can use the bb as a modem but then it does not use the BIS, is has to have a data package add on.
<Kilos> magespawn, can you browse this please i can read the black gray text
<Kilos> http://traceback.org/2008/10/24/the-blackberry-curve-as-a-bluetooth-modem-on-ubuntu/
<magespawn> Okay
<Kilos> also what bb is it Alpha_Guyy 
<magespawn> Do you want me to paste it somewhere?
<Kilos> i think we gotta tell him here magespawn 
<Kilos> dunno how else we gonna try help
<magespawn> Okay hold on will past bit by bit.
<Kilos> or mail to him maybe???
<Kilos> that bb keeps cutting as well
<Kilos> yuck fone
<magespawn> Poor guy.
<Kilos> methinks they are just image fones
<Kilos> must be driving him nuts
<magespawn> Yup
<Kilos> and the monkey didnt make it here with his greeter bot scrip so i have mailed him and hope he takes it to work this week
<Kilos> script
<Kilos> adding kb to mokey didnt help the monkeys memory
<Kilos> monkey
<magespawn> Well we can get it to him any which way is the easiest with Alphaguy
<Kilos> yeah lets hope. its not lekker to sukkel like this
<magespawn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup here is the direct link in case I am not here when he comes back.
<Kilos> ok ty thats for the curve hey?
<magespawn> Yup 
<Kilos> heres the storm
<magespawn> But I think it should work with any phone
<Kilos> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1935781
<Kilos> hows your recovery doing?
<charl> ciao all
<charl> enjoy what's left of your weekend
<nuvolari> hmm. going to hit the hay early
<nuvolari> night oom Kilos, magespawn 
<magespawn> Night
<Kilos> i dont think bb's very lekker. boet just did an upgrade or something on his and had big probs getting his mails etc after
<Kilos> night nuvolari 
<Kilos> lekker slaap seun
<nuvolari> dankie oom Kilos, dieselfde vir oom :)
<Kilos> dankie
<Kilos> ty mage i could at least see that page
<Kilos> site
<magespawn> Kilos I left the recovery running at the shop.
<Kilos> lol clever lad
<magespawn> In future I am going to use my 'server' to do any revoveries.
<Kilos> thats a good idea
<Kilos> they take forever recoveries
<magespawn> Yup that coupled with a 2tb network storage drive should do it.
<magespawn> One day I will be able to get a proper server, and that will speed somethings up.
<Kilos> yeah 
<Kilos> but worth it for peeps the cant afford to lose certain data
<Kilos> just finding what is what in all the numbered files is a massive job
<magespawn> Yup. Have to work out a fair rate to charge.
<Kilos> but that will be the clients prob
<magespawn> True, but I do try to give value for money.
<Kilos> but you cant charge 200 an hour for 60 hours
<Kilos> unless its a big company with that kinda petty cash
<magespawn> No most could not afford that.
<magespawn> I could make my yearly target on one job, lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i would charge the cost of the drive to use for testing and maybe 1500 or 2000
<Kilos> but i been outa touch for years
<magespawn> If I worked on the above rate it would R12 000.00 for this job.
<Kilos> does one charge for your time in front of the pc or the machines recovery time
<magespawn> I usually charge for my time.
<Kilos> ya but that sounds shockingly high
<magespawn> Since the computer is not doing something else.
<magespawn> So a typical one I think I could get done in about 3 hours, so about R600.00, but that is pretty much a guess at this point, I have only done two.
<Kilos> thats very fair
<magespawn> I need more knowledge and experience.
<Kilos> maybe a bit too fair at todays prices
<magespawn> I am in Hluhluwe. So have to adjust for that.
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> but your bread costs same as in jhb
<magespawn> Some things are cheaper, but house rental here is the same or higher asmthe jhb average.
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> maybe as a matter of interest try get quotes or ideas from other recovery companies so you get an idea of what data recovery actually costs 
<Kilos> peeps like
<Kilos> http://www.datarecovery.co.za/hard-drive-recovery.html
<Kilos> http://www.datarecoverysa.co.za/2010-02-Hard-Drive-Recovery-Services.html
<Kilos> oh same
<Kilos> http://www.lostdata.co.za/
<Kilos> and find out what they actually charge for or if its per meg etc
<magespawn> Will have a look in the morning when I get into the shop.
<Kilos> lol you want me to save the links
<Kilos> gc coffee on
 * gc washes some mugs
<Kilos> gc coffee for all
<gc> Come on you bunch of lurkers it's coffee time
<gc> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> gc ty
<gc> It's a pleasure to serve humans Kilos
<magespawn> No I have already ty Kilos.
<Kilos> ha ha was teasing you man
<magespawn> Ha 
<magespawn> Busy looking through the Sunday Times job section.
<Kilos> i go sleep now. night all . sleep tight. 
<magespawn> Good night everybody.
<Squirm> made myself a biltong maker :P
<Squirm> well, drier
#ubuntu-za 2013-07-01
<Kilos> morning inetpro ThatGraemeGuy and others
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> morning superfly charl tonberryE352 
<tonberryE352> morning
<charl> good morning
<charl> Hi superfly, Kilos, tonberryE352 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<inetpro> good morning
<inetpro> and hi Kilos
<charl> hi inetpro 
<charl> long time no speak to
<charl> how's it going
<superfly> hi charl
<HawkiesZA> Morning folks
<Maaz> HawkiesZA: By the way, magespawn on freenode told me "tell HawkiesZA http://znmeb.github.io/Computational-Journalism-Publishers-Workbench/" 1 day, 23 hours, 20 minutes and 32 seconds ago
<charl> hi HawkiesZA 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<Kilos> hi HawkiesZA 
<inetpro> charl: hi, good and yourself
<HawkiesZA> Hi Kilos, charl 
<Kilos> HawkiesZA, hows the greeter script going?
<Kilos> you forgot hey
<Kilos> yo JoTraGo 
<inetpro> hi HawkiesZA, superfly, tonberryE352
<magespawn> good morning 
<inetpro> hi magespawn
<Kilos> so inetpro have you guys finished the moves setups and upgrading yet
<Kilos> so you can get back to normal
<inetpro> Kilos: good question, will have to find out today
<Kilos> mage aint there yet
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> just got it Kilos
<magespawn> s/it/in
<Kilos> hiya magespawn 
<magespawn> not so good, have manflu
<inetpro> hmm... magespawn: at least it's not birdflu
<HawkiesZA> hi inetpro 
<superfly> I never get manflu
<superfly> hi inetpro, magespawn
<HawkiesZA> Kilos, the fly said they were working on it :/
<magespawn> manflu is the worst kind, can take an otherwise strong independant man and reduce him him to sniviling, self pitying mess
<trender> manflu is like a woman then
<superfly> magespawn: that's why I don't get it.
<charl> inetpro: very good thanks
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'ello :)
<inetpro> magespawn: you found it through self-diagnosis?
<inetpro> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<superfly> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<magespawn> inetpro indeed, that and i am friendly with the local pharmacist
<magespawn> hi trender ThatGraemeGuy'
<trender> yo mage...hoe gaanit
<magespawn> good and you trender?
<trender> no complaints man nobody listens
<magespawn> HawkiesZA: i thought you might know some people who could use that software in the link
<magespawn> trender: i think lots of people would listen, but that is about all most can do anyway
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy trender 
<Kilos> magespawn, you gotta read logs man
<Kilos> needed help yesterday with a tablet
<magespawn> your sisters one?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> eventually got pc to see it with nokia cell data cable
<Kilos> but dunno how to make it use my 3g
<magespawn> i think you have to share the internet connection from the pc
<Kilos> with nm?
<magespawn> not sure how to
<Kilos> all links i found was to use either a fone or tablet as the 3g
<Kilos> nothing from tab to pcs 3g
<magespawn> let me go look
<Kilos> ty
<magespawn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<magespawn> sorry Kilos brain is offline today
<Kilos> ty magespawn 
<Kilos> im connecting the tab with data cable so will that route creatind adhock in wireless work?
<magespawn> not in wireless, that would need both the pc and the tablet to be connected through a wireless network
<magespawn> not sure how/if it will work through the usb cable
<Kilos> i always have new probs
<Kilos> maybe it will work once i got a wireless card in pc
<Squirm> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/s720x720/1012354_10152976661610472_1535466983_n.png
<Squirm> I need one of those
<magespawn> Kilos:  that might work better
<Kilos> yeah lets hope
<magespawn> Squirm: c is for coffee
<magespawn> i saw a contraptioo of a coffee maker and something like a pi, so the owner could control it over the network
<tonberryE352> if I only had the time...
<tonberryE352> should be a fun project
<charl> hi smile4ever 
<smile4ever> hi charl :)
<charl> how's it going down south :)
<Kilos> hi smile4ever 
<magespawn> http://lifehacker.com/5883973/mod-your-coffee-machine-to-operate-by-remote-control-and-start-your-brew-before-getting-out-of-bed
<smile4ever> Hi Kilos :D
<smile4ever> charl: great! :D
<smile4ever> I'm updating the exchange rates of foreign currencies on wikipedia
<smile4ever> :)
<magespawn> http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc2324.txt okay then
<magespawn> hi smile4ever
<charl> smile4ever: shouldn't that be done automatically?
<smile4ever> charl: it isn't done automatically
<smile4ever> ;)
<smile4ever> hi magespawn :D
<smile4ever> You didn't know that one? :o
<charl> smile4ever: i don't know how to write bots for mediawiki but i think it should be fairly easy (in principle)
<charl> there are a bunch of forex apis
<smile4ever> charl: It's not easy to get info from a website which doesn't provide an api
<smile4ever> because you'll need to parse the html
<magespawn> with the rand that could be a day long job
<charl> smile4ever: there are a bunch of forex apis but html scraping is simple, i used to do it a lot
<charl> smile4ever: all you need is a powerful tagsoup parsing lib like jsoup
<charl> smile4ever: i used jsoup in both java and python (jython)
<smile4ever> charl: in order to edit, you also need an api key
<smile4ever> which I'm not familiar with
<charl> that's the problem
<charl> i don't know how to do that either
<smile4ever> I know how to get results from the api, but not how to edit with the api :)
<smile4ever> You can't do everything with a bot though, there were two articles where I had difficulty to fix them :)
<smile4ever> (out of 15)
<charl> looking at https://github.com/MediaWiki-Bot/MediaWiki-Bot
<charl> it's perl unfortunately
<Squirm> magespawn: and Arduino would control it
<Squirm> s/and/an
<magespawn> Squirm: and if you could link it to Maaz it really would make the coffee when you asked it to
<Squirm> definitely doable
<smile4ever> charl: isn't perl difficult to read? :)
<trender> *coff* ardiuno ...why cant people program proper microcontrollers why all the modern laziness ?
<charl> yeah i hate it with a passion
<charl> perl i mean
<charl> but you can also write clean perl code if you have dicipline
<charl> i'm reading https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Creating_a_bot now
<charl> this definitely looks doable
<charl> but it will require some time
<Squirm> yes
<charl> i'm not really involved with the wikipedia project so i'm not "in it"
<Squirm> the hardest part will be actually controlling the coffee machine
<charl> what kind of coffee machine are you looking at? a simple drip-filter machine?
<charl> it can't be that difficult - it has two states - on and off :)
<Squirm> yeah
<Squirm> just realised that
<Squirm> thinking you could just hack the on/off switch
<Squirm> connect a Pi powered relay
<charl> there are power plugs you can buy that will do this
<charl> just connect the coffee machine to the adapter and then the adapter to the wall
<charl> you switch the coffee on using a remote control
<Squirm> na
<charl> i'm sure you could hack the remote control and operate it from a microcontroller
<charl> it's just a button you press
<Squirm> I bought a few Solid State Relays off of ebay(like 3GBP each incl. postage)
<Squirm> busy making an app in python for android that will turn a few lights in my house on/off and my geyser
<charl> you want to put the microcontroller inside the coffee machine?
<charl> you will need to find enough space
<Squirm> no no
<Squirm> think of an on off switch on the coffee machine
<charl> if you do it external you have a mess of electronics in your kitchen, an environment with water everywhere
<Squirm> that's what an SSR is
<Squirm> besides - I don't own a coffee machine
<charl> yes i know what an SSR is but you will need to control it
<charl> the control signal
<Squirm> via network cable connected to my Pi
<charl> that's possible
<Squirm> using it just to drive the 3v
<charl> you will still need to run the network cable, that's why i was thinking it would be better to do with with a wireless remote control
<smile4ever> Squirm: cool, pi model B? :)
<charl> but if you want to do it for lights, geyser etc, a cable is perfect
<Squirm> charl: that is true
<tonberryE352> are we arguing about microcontrollers and i missed it?
<Squirm> smile4ever: model B, Rev A
<smile4ever> Squirm: so 256MB ram? :p
<Squirm> rev 1*
<Squirm> smile4ever: indeed :/
<charl> tonberryE352: shame on you :)
<tonberryE352> trender because sometimes it is better to have slow working code that was quickly developed
<tonberryE352> but in general I love avr but avoid ardiuno
<smile4ever> Squirm: Oh. :(
<Squirm> but I seem to have broken my SD card slot :/
<tonberryE352> how do you break an sd card slot?
<Squirm> tried gluing a Micro Sd adapter to it, but seems to have not made proper contac
<Squirm> t
<tonberryE352> oh
<tonberryE352> superglue I assume?
<Squirm> another form of contact adhesive
<Squirm> hope I can pull it off nicely
<tonberryE352> otherwise find another adapter and deadbug it on top of the slot
<magespawn> later all home time, taking wife to doctor 
<psyatw> hello magespawn
<psyatw> see you later, good luck with the wife
<magespawn> hey psyatw, thank you
<Kilos> aw sup magespawn 
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<charl> hi psyatw 
<charl> how's it going in poland
<psyatw> hi charl
<psyatw> it´s going quite well actually
<psyatw> I work and I survive
<Kilos> life goes on
<psyatw> yesterday I downloaded lots of books on Oracle, SAP and Linux
<psyatw> and I will download even more when I am back at home tonight
<charl> linux ok great but oracle and sap?
<psyatw> I intend to study these things of course
<charl> we use a lot of oracle and sap where i work, i would not encourage it :)
<psyatw> well, I work at Ciber, a cloud company
<psyatw> I know :)
<psyatw> but it´s always good to know about that stuff, I think
<psyatw> I want to move away from service desk as soon as possible
<psyatw> it doesn´t add anything to my life or experience, even though it´s been interesting so far
<charl> i have a lot of respect for service desk people because their job is not always easy dealing with angry users
<charl> but it's definitely not something i would consider a career for myself
<charl> i think i would go nuts in a week
<psyatw> I know, that´s why it´s a good thing that I have been doing this for two months now
<psyatw> exactly
<psyatw> and I know too much to be actually working here
<psyatw> but as I said it allowed me to come to Poland to explore my opportunities from relatively humble beginnings
<charl> took a look at ciber - interesting company but the term "cloud" seems to have been watered down now to a point of meaninglessness
<charl> it's a case of "just do whatever you have been doing before and call it cloud"
<charl> then you're also Hype Approved (tm)
<charl> taking a look at https://www.linuxliteos.com/
<psyatw> yeah
<charl> very promising lightweight ubuntu derivative
<psyatw> I have mostly been dealing with system stuff myself and I find that most interesting
<psyatw> but I also need to provide the skills that are asked for in the market, so I will be working on that for the time being
<psyatw> not to mention wanting to get back into university after leaving delft, I guess I´ll continue my studies at open universiteit
<charl> i saw this the other day: http://www.universiteitvannederland.nl/
<charl> i hope they will do some good ict-related stuff
<Vince-0> psyatw, why not LPI and ITIL ?
<charl> Vince-0: ITIL ?!?!
<psyatw> Vince-0: I am a programmer at heart, but I know system administration too, so I will do those too at some point
<charl> is that becoming popular in .za now too?
<Vince-0> yar
<charl> i feel so sorry for you :)
<Vince-0> see some of the Amazon support role specs 
<psyatw> btw, hi Vince-0 :)
<charl> i had my own version of ITIL, i call it "KITIL" (sounds like "kietel" which in dutch means to tickle someone)
<Vince-0> haai!
<Vince-0> LPI is a piece of cake
<charl> why do it then?\
<Vince-0> LPI 2+3 are being revised in November
<Vince-0> charl, just a piece of paper so I can rightfully call myself a Linux admin
<charl> hmmm
<charl> have you heard of PRINCE2 yet?
<Vince-0> two 90 minute multiple choice exams online @ R1125, gets your Comptia Linux+, LPI1 and Novel Cert Admin
<Vince-0> PRINCE2 yar
<Vince-0> but that's heavy weight when compared to a ITIL foundation course
<charl> regrettable, i'm so sorry to hear
<charl> :)
<Vince-0> think the PRINCE2 stuff is based on US processes, ITIL comes from UK IT office
<charl> no prince2 is from the uk as well
<charl> same people that developed itil
<Vince-0> the ITIL foundation course is a piece of cake too - so LPI1 and ITIL foundation are quick wins for getting certs
<charl> yeah i know i am itil v3 certified
<charl> just study through the mock exams
<charl> and pay attention in class
<Vince-0> class! that's a costly exercise
<Vince-0> I just got the books
<psyatw> I guess I will study ITIL v3 too, just to have it
<Vince-0> there are local test centers so its easy
<charl> i don't know if you really need it but i got it along with a group at work
<charl> do people really care about certifications that much in ict?
<charl> my experience has been quite the opposite
<Vince-0> usually, depends on the company
<charl> afaik nobody ever asked me about my qualifications, i don't care, i have a bachelors
<charl> that's all i need :)
<Vince-0> ya that gets you in the door
<Vince-0> easy
<Vince-0> RHCE is on the cards for me next year
<psyatw> :)
<psyatw> I will work on getting mine too
<Vince-0> yoh, Gnome3 GUI just froze on desktop preview - 
<charl> i ran gnome3 for about a year - it wasn't very stable
<charl> eventually moved away to kde4 and then to i3
<Vince-0> Still Fedora 17 here, very nice other than that - haven't updated in a while
<charl> oh yeah i remember it
<charl> tried it out but am not a big redhat fan
<psyatw> neither am I
<psyatw> they work on cool stuff but I usually find their distribution unusable on the desktop
<charl> i just think apt is miles ahead of yum
<charl> on old pcs yum also used to be super slow
<psyatw> that is the case too, yes
<Vince-0> nort ey, RH for the win
<charl> http://en.rocketnews24.com/2013/07/01/the-restaurant-that-powered-the-team-behind-one-of-nintendos-biggest-hits/
<charl> food looks delicious
<charl> watched the video
<Kilos> 2400000 is that 2.4 gig
 * Kilos gets mixed up with how many zeroes are needed
<Kilos> charl, whats with http://scholarcommons.usf.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=4830&context=etd
<Kilos> the bot says its forbidden
<Kilos> inetpro, hehe cheap android fone??
<Kilos> over a grand
<inetpro> Kilos: where did you look around?
<Kilos> http://www.pricecheck.co.za/categories/f/126/Cellular+Phones/f/269/Android/0/tp.weekly/DESC/
<Kilos> i googled cheapest android fones and it came up with best android phones
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> Vodacom used to have cheap Vodafone branded android phones
<inetpro> can't find one now
<Kilos> np ty sir
<inetpro> the Samsung Galaxy Pocket = R 899 .00 at Vodacom
<inetpro> there should be something more in line with that
<Kilos> eish i think ill try with a wireless card in pc first
<Kilos> if it works its only R250 used
<inetpro> Kilos: get the specs before you buy
<Kilos> well it must work on either ubuntu or win 7 so i gotta take a chance
<Kilos> peeps dont wanna gives specs in mail;
<Kilos> they think you gonna then shop around i spose
<Kilos> we gotta go to closest shop
<Kilos> when we can swaar blew head gasket on sis's car when heater pipe burst sunday
<inetpro> Kilos: you should perhaps look at getting a USB dongle rather than a PCI card
<inetpro> unless others disagree
<Kilos> usb dongle for?
<inetpro> usb wifi dongle
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> everything coming in usb
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> a PCI adapter may give many headaches to make it work on Ubuntu
<Kilos> ill check what i find in them ty
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> a USB dongle would most likely be just plug and play
<Kilos> cool
<inetpro> but I can't tell for sure because I haven't played around in this area
<inetpro> just going on what others have told me
<Kilos> i see one for R236
<Kilos> ah ty for the info
<inetpro> Kilos: they tell me you must look around in the small electronics shops
<inetpro> R236 sounds a bit much
<Kilos> oh
<plustwo> Kilos: how soon you want this?
<plustwo> i can check for you tomorrow, how much they go for. lower than that price
<Kilos> hehe funny question
<plustwo> oh! hi everyone
<Kilos> got sis chafing at the bit to get tab working
<Kilos> hi plustwo 
<plustwo> o/
<plustwo> ok
<inetpro> ahh thanks plustwo, I knew you would be able to help with this
<Kilos> inetpro, also then there is also the sharing to figure out
<charl> congratulations, i see south africa has joined the european union http://www.efnet.org/?module=servers&server_id=93
<plustwo> no problem, will update you tomorrow.
<Kilos> so i will need to share usb 3g and usb wireless from tab
<charl> israel too http://www.efnet.org/?module=servers&server_id=33
<Kilos> talk to me plustwo 
<charl> Kilos: i can open the above url fine
<charl> Kilos: this one: http://scholarcommons.usf.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=4830&context=etd
<plustwo> i think you'll need to access wireless from tab to 3g.
<Kilos> if thats possible thats good plustwo price?
<inetpro> Kilos: your phone will be your 3g and the wifi dongle will be the AP for the tab
<Kilos> my 3g modem must be the internet
<Kilos> stupid tablet should come with that in the swines
<Kilos> im not buying a fone as well so she can get a couple of books a month and emails
<inetpro> Kilos: might be a bit tricky, that is why I prefer keeping these things separate 
<Kilos> when one data cable connects a tablet to a pc should you have full control of the tablet from the pc
<plustwo> that would be a wired connection from the pc to the tab. not a wireless one
<Kilos> or just the ability to drag drop stuff to it\
<plustwo> drag and drop, yes.
<Kilos> yes plustwo but i dunno how to make the tablet then use the 3g
<Kilos> and it needs to get an ebook reader
<plustwo> ok
<plustwo> ebook reader application you mean, oom?
<inetpro> Kilos: take one step at a time
<inetpro> you need internet access first
<Kilos> ya maybe first get wifi working i think
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> i googled last night but everything shows tethering etc to a cellphone
<Kilos> cant find how to do something similar to ssh with masquerading
<Kilos> charl, what does it say there for formula for wifi antenna
<inetpro> Kilos: obviously you should be able to connect to the internet from any other hotspot out there
<Kilos> there arent any near inetpro 
<Kilos> that one i told you about last night is the closest and it behind the mountain
<Kilos> that park place
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> visit any McDonalds
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> or Wimpy
<Kilos> nee man
<inetpro> or the library
<Kilos> i must make it work from here
<Kilos> no other option
<inetpro> or some filling station
<Kilos> do filling stations have wifi?
<inetpro> some of them have these days, just ask around
<Kilos> ok ty
<Kilos> yes plustwo the ebook reader. ive download some epub boots here for her but the thing cant open them
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> thought at least id give her something to read
<Kilos> hehe
<Superhuman> Kilos: is it an Android tab?
<Kilos> keep her busy for a while
<plustwo> ok, try ireader or moon+ reader...
<Kilos> yes superfly a blaupunkt etab 0507
<plustwo> if it's an android tab
<Kilos> i looked at some readers for the thing from here but they want to directly install not download here and drag/drop there to install
<Superhuman> ok, I personally use Aldiko ( https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.aldiko.android ) but on some devices it doesn't work, then try eBook Reader ( https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ebooks.ebookreader ) 
<Kilos> as inetpro says i gotta get it to connect to the internet first
<Superhuman> Jip.
<Kilos> what a schlep
<Kilos> in the book it even says linux compatible
<Kilos> hehe
<Superhuman> You connecting 3G and/or Wifi (if I scan the convo correctly), what seems to be the issue?
<Kilos> now i hear you got linux fix it
<Kilos> it has no built in 3g
<Kilos> only wifi
<Superhuman> Eish, pain in the @..
<Kilos> tell me about it i cant even sit down anymore
<Kilos> hehe
<Superhuman> I suppose you don't have a wifi router for it to connect to?
<Kilos> no router at all
<Kilos> only 3g dongle here
<Superhuman> Ouch, yeah, the only way tethering works at the moment is pc-to-mobile-device
<Superhuman> so at the moment you can't connect it to a pc and then use the pc's internet connection...
<Kilos> ya thats all i found too
<Kilos> grrr
<Superhuman> I've tried it a million times.
<Kilos> oh my
<Superhuman> The best solution is to get a cheap wifi router, and connect it up to the pc with a lan cable, and use the pc as the gateway for the tablet.
<Superhuman> So basically connection the tablet to the router, then setting the settings via dhcp (dhcp server: router or pc).
<Kilos> well if anyone here has one for sale they must just shout
<Superhuman> you a neasily pick up a cheapy between R250 and R500. I wouldn't trust the R250 one, but it can be a good start, as long as it is a known brand.
<Kilos> whew where
<Kilos> 250 is good
<Superhuman> I have the same situation at home. Just haven't had the chance to actually do someting about it.
<Kilos> speed dont matter
<Kilos> the pro said ask if someone has upgraded to a better router and wants to sell the old one
<inetpro> Kilos: Superhuman actually has a good suggestion that I didn't even think about
<Superhuman> There used to be a cheap TrendNet one, but it seems to have been discontinued. New ones: http://www.pricecheck.co.za/search/?search=wifi+router&search_category_id=191&sort=price%20asc
<Superhuman> Otherwise look for secondhand ones on JunkMail or Olx.
<inetpro> those older routers without 3g but with wifi should work just fine with your PC acting as a gateway
<Superhuman> bid or buy might have a s well.
<Kilos> ah ty
<Superhuman> When I want to try out something like this, my first stop is a dodgy electronics shop (the cheap ones that sell airtime, cellphones, radios and teddy bears).
<Superhuman> They normally have import electronics that are cheap and work for about 6months depending on quality.
<Superhuman> I got away with 7.1 surround sound headset from one for about R200. They are still working, 3 years later.
<inetpro> Superhuman: or they might even have cheap 2nd hand stuffs
<Superhuman> true
<Kilos> i dont get around do do shop so dont even know where them places are anymoreping 
<Kilos> where did that ping come from
<Kilos> i didnt type that
<Kilos> oh anymore shopping
<Superhuman> My local one is next to our spar.
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> Kilos: what ping are you talking about?
<Kilos> anymoreping
<Superhuman> Every mall/shopping centre has one. You just gotta know where to look. They are ussually disguised as cellphone shops.
<Kilos> i dunno what happened to that sentence
<inetpro> hmm... my eyes didn't even see it :-)
<Kilos> weird
<Kilos> sigh power went
<Kilos> inetpro, found a solution
<Kilos> http://pretoria.olx.co.za/billion-3g-wireless-7300nx-router-r300-as-new-iid-523791519
<Kilos> just need someone to go get it
 * Kilos ducks
<Kilos> is it on your way home?
<Kilos> eish we cant even get to fone him. sigh
<Kilos> maybe he is busy with his fone
<inetpro> Kilos: sounds like a good deal, just keep calling, or try another similar option 
<Kilos> i mailed him too
<Kilos> hope it aint sold
<Kilos> eish he has someone coming tonight to look at it
<Kilos> he couldnt get it working so bought another one which he cant get working either
<Kilos> http://pretoria.olx.co.za/d-link-adsl-3g-wireless-router-iid-517885230
<Kilos> r@%)
<Kilos> R250
<Kilos> gi georgelappies theblazehen 
<Kilos> hi as well
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> too much googling flattens head
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hey Kilos :)
<magespawn> evening all
<Cantide> evening~
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> hi neo31 
<Kilos> you a linux guru or you need help?
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<neo31> hi Kilos 
<neo31> hello folks :)
<magespawn> hi neo31 
<magespawn> Kilos: i think if every one was like you people like me would be out of a job
<Kilos> oh my what did i do now
<magespawn> you now going on about a router just to set up a shared internet connection
<magespawn> if that is not geeky, then i do not ono
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> if that is not geeky, then i do not know what is
<Kilos> sistersare like wives man
<Kilos> if they not happy you eat bread only
<Vince-0> Haai
<magespawn> indeed
<magespawn> hey Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Blerry Monday is over, whoot
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> i finished work at 2 pm today :)
<Cantide> nicest Monday everrrrrrrrr
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> so where are all our hams
<Cantide> i ate them
<Kilos> is the formula 492/freq in meg still the same for a 2.4g antenna
<Kilos> radio hams man
<Kilos> amateur radio guys
<Cantide> :p
<Cantide> i have no idea about that stuff :p
<Kilos> i dunno what to google for, my radio notes are from 1979
<georgelappies> hi Kilos
<magespawn> later all, bed time
<Kilos> toods magespawn 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<smile4ever> bye
<Kilos> methinks only leaks can be from peeps riding past looking for wifi connections hey?
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> Kilos: have you found a router yet?
<Kilos> so that one aint sold. inetpro sis picking it up tomorrow
<Kilos> and good evening
<inetpro> Kilos: you mean the d-link?
<Kilos> Billion 3G Wireless 7300nx router
<inetpro> ah
<Kilos> then we start all over to get it working
<Kilos> ive never seen a router even
<Kilos>  but its progress in the pc world
<inetpro> don't worry, no need to have a helicopter pilot license
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i send that script i use to get 3g working here to that johan on the list but no reply yet
<deegee_1> o/
<inetpro> I see that is not a 3g router like the new ones but it should work perfectly the way Superhuman described this afternoon
<Kilos> whew i better go find that and save it
<Kilos> yo deegee_1 
<inetpro> for 3g connectivity in this router it looks like you need a 3g usb modem
<deegee_1> oi Kilos; i'm using a telkom routerADSL or 3g  usb modem
<inetpro> but your pc will act as a router
<deegee_1> the router is connecting my pcduino via wireless
<Kilos> oh dont the tablet see the 3g
<inetpro> deegee_1: wb
<deegee_1> inetpro: hi
<inetpro> Kilos: don't stress about things now, just get the thing and peeps will start helping when you have it
<Kilos> cool ty
<Kilos> dont it take the sim in it
<inetpro> if there's no hardware issues you should be fine
<Kilos> or does the 3g dongle have to stay on pc?
<inetpro> Kilos: nope, looks like it doesn't take a sim
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> whats the good of calling it a 3g modem then
<Kilos> 3g router
<inetpro> Using the integrated USB 2.0 ports, the device allows you to share a blistering wired or 3G-based wireless Internet connection with multiple computers or laptops.
<inetpro> it has a usb port where you could plug in a 3g usb modem
<inetpro> but I don't think you'll need that
<Kilos> if i put the 3g in there will the tablet then go via the router to the internet
<deegee_1> need help to setting up freeradius on ubuntu, google just gives out a lot of dead end links on some info. any help with links will help greatly. tnx in advance.
<inetpro> could almost be false advertising if you ask me
<inetpro> Kilos: we will have to help you to set up your PC as the router
<Kilos> • 3G network sharing
<Kilos>  • Storage: FTP server, samba server
<inetpro> actually you've already done exactly that when you connected your 2nd PC
<Kilos> what does that mean
<Kilos> http://www.billion.com/product/3g/BiPAC-7300NX-3G-Wireless-N-ADSL2-Firewall-Router.html
<Kilos> long way down
<Kilos> by usb application server
<inetpro> well you could use that but I doubt you need all that
<Kilos> oh well when its here ill start thinking about it
<Kilos> do those things come with install cds for winsucks
<Kilos> i might have to change some things in nm setup
<Kilos> now it must just be locked to cellc or voda and ill cry
<inetpro> it shouldn't
<inetpro> well actually I don't see how they would do that
<Kilos> oh not like 3g modems
<Kilos> and some wireless dongles like the vodafone one
<Kilos> im sure the vodafone  one wont take 8ta'
<inetpro> Kilos: actually I'm not sure whether it is worth paying R250 for this thing but it will be good enough for your current needs 
<Kilos> whew explain inetpro 
<inetpro> well it is 2nd hand after all
<Kilos> oh you didnt read
<inetpro> I'm not quite sure what similar devices go for these days
<inetpro> I didn't read?
<Kilos> the okey bought it and he couldnt get it working so bought another one and couldnt get that working either
<Kilos> i think their price is 900+
<inetpro> ah, ok
<Kilos> i thought its a good price if he is telling the truth
<Kilos> he works at club motors
<Kilos> so i can always go visit with a baseball bat
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> or send you okes
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> well sounds like a good deal then
<Kilos> i think so
<Kilos> deegee_1, does ubuntu see the router and the router the 3g or does ubuntu still see the 3g
<deegee_1> yes, it does see the router wirelessly.
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> here the router will be over eth
<deegee_1> router is connected  to 3g usb dongle to the internet
<Kilos> so ubuntu dont worry about the modem then
<deegee_1> your router will have eth ports and wireless aerials.
<deegee_1> nope
<Kilos> cool
<deegee_1> you controll the router via web interface
<Kilos> hope the router recognises my modem
<Kilos> otherwise ill have to leave the 3g in the pc
<deegee_1> you tell your router to allow wireless clients (tab) to access the internet via the router
<deegee_1> if the router has a usb port on it, then you can attach the 3g usb on the router
<Kilos> and how do you block neighbours from using you wireless
<deegee_1> then your wired pc to the router
<deegee_1> you hide the ssid
<inetpro> Kilos: in your case the router will just act as a switch with you phone still connected to your PC as always
<Kilos> ya router has usb ports
<inetpro> your PC will be the router
<deegee_1> with a strong password as well
<deegee_1> no, pc will be wired client to the router
<deegee_1> your router whas the ability to distribute ip addresses automatically, dhcp.
<Kilos> oh so i can use modem in pc or router
<Kilos> oh ok
<Kilos> whew head spinning all this new info so fast
<deegee_1> you'll manage your internet connectivity from the web interface of the router.
<Kilos> oh my more to learn
<inetpro> Kilos: currently, as far as I understand, your pc initiates the 3g connection on your phone, am I right?
<deegee_1> hope i explained in a basic way and not confusing way. i stand under correction.
<Kilos> not fone man that arab 3g dongle
<Kilos> alcatel dongle
<inetpro> Kilos: ahh, ok I forgot about that arab thing
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> so maybe it will just work
<Kilos> old age
<Kilos> lets hope
<Kilos> thanks for all the info guys
<Kilos> methinks bed time for ballies
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<inetpro> Kilos: good night oom
 * deegee_1 continues with research ...
<inetpro> sorry deegee_1, am to tired to even think about radius let alone help
 * inetpro sal jou van die wal af in die sloot in help
<deegee_1> no stress, will keep searching inetpro
 * deegee_1 naps
<deegee_1> inetpro: will look at this tomorrow; http://www.wi-fiplanet.com/print/tutorials/article.php/3834676/How-to-Use-FreeRADIUS-for-Wi-Fi-Authentication-Part-1.htm
<inetpro> ok
<deegee_1> bye
#ubuntu-za 2013-07-02
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> morning superfly HawkiesZA inetpro and others
<HawkiesZA> Morning Kilos! How're you?
<Kilos> good ty HawkiesZA and you?
<Kilos> you are on our mailing list hey?
<HawkiesZA> I am, but get the digest version
<Kilos> whatever that might be
<Kilos> i use evolution client and replied yesterday with the option to list which i dont normally do and dunno if it got there
<Kilos> maybe the fly knows
<HawkiesZA> Fly says it did get there
<Kilos> cool tell him ty
<Kilos> i see today telkom is gonna supply 100mb/s fibre to the home
<Kilos> they aint even got wires to here anymore the swines
<HawkiesZA> Do the wires get stolen the whole time?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> after 5th time time refused to replace
<Kilos> they
<HawkiesZA> Fibre is gonna get stolen too because people will think it's copper :/
<Kilos> eish and its most likely expensive stuff
<HawkiesZA> Yep
<HawkiesZA> Well, maybe it'll only happen once
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> but adding the cost of just having a telkom phone at home before you even get broadband adds up to more than jut getting a 2+1 bundle on mobile
<Kilos> yo zeref 
<magespawn> good morning all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<zeref> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> haai Vince-0 
<magespawn> Kilos i as just reading last nights conversation
<magespawn> s/as/was
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> now your eyes tired
<magespawn> yup
<Kilos> sorry
<magespawn> the benefit of using the dongle in the router is that your pc does not have to be on for the tablet to use the internet
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> how far do these routers send the wifi signal
<HawkiesZA> Quite far
<HawkiesZA> Depends on the router though
<Kilos> http://www.billion.com/product/3g/BiPAC-7300NX-3G-Wireless-N-ADSL2-Firewall-Router.html
<Kilos> i dont see in specs where it tells you
<Kilos> i dont even know if that is a good one or not
<Kilos> and the user manual page dont open
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> never smooth sailing
<magespawn> about 100m line of sight Kilos, under optimum conditions
<Kilos> ty magespawn 
<magespawn> a lot of that depends on evironmental factors though
<Kilos> thats fine for here dont want neighbours trying to get in
<Kilos> they rich business peeps and rich peeps always look for ways to cut costs
<magespawn> and signal behaves strange sometimes
<Kilos> hehe all this schlep for a tablet
<Kilos> oh well 12.04 is so stable i spose one needs other distractions
<magespawn> routers can give a few of those
<Kilos> oh magespawn sis at wimpy with tablet but got a prob i used the & in her mail password and she can find it on that keyboard
<Kilos> always something hey
<magespawn> there is usually an alt key, looks like a up arrow on the right hand side i think
<Kilos>  will that open more stuffs
<magespawn> or says Alt on it
<Kilos> hi psy
<psyatw> hi Kilos
 * HawkiesZA does Gangnam style dance
<Kilos> lol she says tab aint got alt key
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> or a key with 12# on it, that brings up more keys
<Kilos> she says no
<magespawn> which tablet has she got?
<magespawn> does it have a full keyboard like a pc, or is it one with less keys?
<Kilos> etab 0507 by blaupunkt
<Kilos> you gotta do something to make numbers appear
<psyatw> hello magespawn
<psyatw> hello HawkiesZA
<magespawn> hi psyatw
<magespawn> on mine there is an up arrow on the right hand side
<tonberryE352> mine has a ?123 on the left hand side
<Kilos> i changed her addy to no uppercase stuffs and she is in
<Kilos> ty guys
<Kilos> pity peeps dont standardise basi stuffs like keyboards
<Kilos> basic
<Kilos> like with cells everyone has a different charger hole
<Kilos> can tablets do irc
<Kilos> and pidgin
<magespawn> they can do irc, not sure about pidgin
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> ah they can do mxit, shell be happy
<Kilos> she'll
<magespawn> gotta go out bbl
<Kilos> ok go safe
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<charl> how's it going
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<charl> i'm doing well thanks
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<charl> Maaz: thank you
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<psyatw> good morning charl
<Kilos> oh my did i say hi psyatw 
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> oh ya we did greet
<Kilos> im looking if one can install android as the OS on a desktop
<tonberryE352> i think a saw something like that on a netbook a few years back
<Kilos> i see they making miipc but just want the actual OS for a desktop
<tonberryE352> http://www.android-x86.org/
<Kilos> then sis can let the pc and tablet get her up to date with what goes where
<Kilos> ty tonberryE352 
<Kilos> will see when i can stay up to use nightsurfer data
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi my fly
<charl> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> Kilos. yes, you did
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> Im looking for a developer 
<charl> hi Symmetria 
<Symmetria> someone good in perl or one of the other languages that can process text config files and produce me certain reports 
<Symmetria> and someone who is interested in 3 or 4 weeks of hard work with a very nice payday attached
<Symmetria> ;p
<Symmetria> :) lo charl
<Symmetria> so if anyone knows anyone let me know
<charl> python is good for that type of tasks, and unlike perl, it has a nice readable syntax :)
<Symmetria> (oh, and its pretty critical that the person have at least some understanding of networking, if not a very in depth knowledge of it)
<Symmetria> charl, would be happy with a python developer as well, I need the output, what language its written in
<Symmetria> I dont care :)
<Symmetria> for all i care, it could be written in visual basic ;p 
<charl> ouch :D
<charl> if i still worked freelance i would have been interested
<charl> but i have a full time job now so i can't pick up massive quantity of work
<charl> only small things i can do after hours in my own time
<Symmetria> well, if ya know anyone, I have? a good coupla thousand dollars I can part with on this
<Symmetria> (dependant on what the project ends up looking like, this could end up being worth 20 thousand dollars or something to someone)
<charl> that's not bad, are you looking for someone to work on it full time? 40 hours per week for a month?
<charl> any preference on where they are based? must be in .za?
<Kilos> hi neo31 
<neo31> hi Kilos :)
<charl> hi neo31 
<neo31> hi charl  :)
<Kilos> :-) :-) :)
<Kilos> thats to make up for smileys i naver use
<charl> lol Kilos 
<Kilos> never either
<charl> lunch time, bbl
<Symmetria> charl, dont care where they are based
<Symmetria> and time, well, I need them to look at the project and tell me how much time they need
<Symmetria> the basic thing here is that we get what we need at the end of the day, the rest is all immaterial other than that this is really urgent
<charl> Symmetria: i sent the above log to some developers i know, if they are interested i will pass them through
<charl> Symmetria: i could take something on if it isn't too much work but if it's a lot of work there is no point because i need to do it after hours
<charl> hi trender 
<trender> afternoon charl
<magespawn> afternoon all
<magespawn> Kilos you around?
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> ty found this http://www.bhphotovideo.com/indepth/computers/buying-guides/wi-fi-routers.htm
<magespawn> has some info about wifi etc
<Kilos> ty
<magespawn> it looks like there are some limitations to the modem you can use directly with the router
<charl> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey charl
<magespawn> Symmetria: maybe have a look at one of those freelance websites?
<magespawn> bbl
<inetpro> good afternoon
<inetpro> hi Kilos, kom jy reg oom?
<inetpro> do we have anyone running their Ubuntu systems on Dell servers?
<ThatGraemeGuy> not I
 * inetpro has an issue with a R710
<inetpro> when booting up get the following error:
<inetpro> your battery is either charging, bad or missing, and you have VDs configured
<inetpro> for write-back mode. Because the batteryis not currently usable, these VDs
<inetpro> wil actually run in write-through mode untilthe battery is fully charged or
<inetpro> replaced if it is bad or missing.
<ThatGraemeGuy> ...
<ThatGraemeGuy> there's more?
<tonberryE352> replace the batteries?
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah, i don't see the ubuntu-related part :)
<inetpro> I swapped it out with another non-critical server
<inetpro> what I want to know,...
<inetpro> how would one detect this kind of problem on a running server
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah
<Kilos> die ding het nou net gekom inetpro 
<tonberryE352> pester dell until they release a tool?
<Kilos> moet eers help met ander goed
<ThatGraemeGuy> you'd need to try and get the utility for the RAID card to run under ubuntu
<inetpro> tonberryE352: you have someone I can talk to at Dell?
<tonberryE352> no
<inetpro> :-)
<ThatGraemeGuy> we use IBM stuff here, they use IBM-branded LSI RAID hardware and we were able to get the LSI MegaRAID util running
<tonberryE352> aren't they supposed to have good support or something
<ThatGraemeGuy> what raid card is it?
<inetpro> tonberryE352: We'll try to log a call and I'll take it from there, was just hoping someone here will perhaps have a quick answer for me
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: I assume it's Perc 6
<tonberryE352> ah no, sorry, playing with an old server is the limit of my experience
 * inetpro interrogating dmidecode to find out
<inetpro> hmm.... nothing in there
<ThatGraemeGuy> inetpro: not familiar with Dell, but it seems to be a rebranded LSI, just like IBM does with their stuff
<ThatGraemeGuy> inetpro: http://pookey.co.uk/wordpress/archives/46-dell-perc-6i-and-raid-monitoring
<ThatGraemeGuy> also http://serverfault.com/a/261117/4487, which is IBM-related, but may help too
<ThatGraemeGuy> methinks inetpro is suffering terrible headaches. the kind only LSI's MegaCLI can bring about :-p
<Vince-0> I think openIPMI can report that stuff
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: what bugs me is that they keep changing these things all the time
<inetpro> and one group of developers seems very pro open source while the next doesn't seem to have a clue what the previous group has done
<ThatGraemeGuy> who is "they"?
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: good question
<inetpro> not sure I know the answer to that :-)
<ThatGraemeGuy> you lost me :-/
<ThatGraemeGuy> it bugs you that "they" keep changing "things" all the time
<ThatGraemeGuy> who and what things?
<inetpro> I mean the people at Dell
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: but thanks for those links, looks like something I need to go through in more detail
<ThatGraemeGuy> no worries
<ThatGraemeGuy> i also dread every time new models come along
<ThatGraemeGuy> last year we got new IBM DS3500 storage arrays, and it took me more than a week of trial and error and tweaking to get the multipath.conf settings just right :-/
<ThatGraemeGuy> and then when its time for the new LTS you start playing the "hold thumbs and hope this still works" for all those weird tweaks
<inetpro> exactly
<ThatGraemeGuy> i still hope that one day ubuntu will enjoy the support that redhat/sles have from the vendors
<Kilos> nuwe goed wat so pla inetpro ?
 * Kilos cries
<Kilos> Maaz, is http://support.billion.com/_Internet/usermanual/BiPAC7300N_UMEN.zip down
<Maaz> Kilos: Yes, http://support.billion.com/_Internet/usermanual/BiPAC7300N_UMEN.zip is down (Server is not responding)
<Kilos> can one of you look at the mail from johan about the vodacom connection. i think he has to use something different to vodacom for his service provider
<Kilos> i have no idea what it could be
<Kilos> 8ta installed here and showed in nm as 8.ta and i had to remove the . and just use 8ta in the script but have no idea what the vodacom would be
<Kilos> please
<Kilos> maybe vodacom instead of vodacom but i dont wanna mail try this or that if its wrong
<N8Wulf> g'day All
<Kilos> hi N8Wulf 
<N8Wulf_> Grrr...! Stupid 3G
<Kilos> whats up N8Wulf 
<Kilos> oh  you out inned
<N8Wulf_> I made a booboo... I started with my media server HDD setups and part of it is that I wanna change the NTFS to Ext4
<N8Wulf_> I made a mistake though
<N8Wulf_> terminal
<N8Wulf_> mkdir Temp
<N8Wulf_> mv /* Temp
<N8Wulf_> and that ended up moving everything on / into one file called Temp
<N8Wulf_> is there a way to retrieve or Undo this mess I created?
<N8Wulf_> Please Mr Kilos
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> whew the clever guys need to help here
<Kilos> what if you reverse the command
<Kilos> like mv Temp /
<Kilos> better wait for expert help
<Kilos> and im just Kilos Mr died a while ago
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, hi busy?
<ThatGraemeGuy> hey, what's up
<ThatGraemeGuy> hrmmmm
<Kilos> see N8Wulf_ prob just above please
<Kilos> need to reverse that command
<ThatGraemeGuy> if those are the exact commands, then you couldn't have moved everything into a file called Temp, as you already have a directory called Temp
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can't have a file and directory with the same name
<N8Wulf_> well... the full run down is actually the following. I mounted sdb1 to /dev/files/disk1
<N8Wulf_> then in there I've got a number of folders I wanted to sort out and then move into one communal folder called "new"
<N8Wulf_> one of my folders is called Comedy
<N8Wulf_> and then of course series and movies
<N8Wulf_> I wanted to move these 3 folders into "new" and then only move new to my External HDD
<N8Wulf_> so stupid, while also as sudo user, typed:
<N8Wulf_> mv /* new
<N8Wulf_> voila... Gone is my whole system into a new Raw file called new
<ThatGraemeGuy> so "new" didn't exist as a directory
<N8Wulf_> it stopped when it got to the point where documents where gonna start overwriting themselves
<N8Wulf_> it did yes
<ThatGraemeGuy> then all that stuff was moved into the directory
<N8Wulf_> but instead of all moving into new/        it moved into new
<ThatGraemeGuy> mmm
<ThatGraemeGuy> hold on
<N8Wulf_> Thank you
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://slexy.org/view/s21tdnJSyO
<ThatGraemeGuy> pretend "fakeroot" in my example is "/" on your system
<ThatGraemeGuy> as you can see, it doesn't work the way you describe
<ThatGraemeGuy> even if i don't create "new" beforehand, i get "mv: target ‘new’ is not a directory"
<ThatGraemeGuy> what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Kilos> hes offline ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> playing in / is dangerous
<Kilos> N8Wulf, <ThatGraemeGuy> even if i don't create "new" beforehand, i get "mv: target ‘new’ is not a directory"
<Kilos> <ThatGraemeGuy> what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s21tdnJSyO
<N8Wulf_> I,m on server 12.04
<Kilos> N8Wulf_, did you look at the slexy link
<N8Wulf_> sorry, my 3G DC'd
<N8Wulf_> didn't see that until now, will check it out quickly
<Kilos> np
<ThatGraemeGuy> N8Wulf_: sorry, i can't make mine do that
<ThatGraemeGuy> if the dir "new" exists, everything moves into it, if it doesn't exist, i get  "mv: target ‘new’ is not a directory"
<ThatGraemeGuy> just tried it on a 12.04 box as root
<N8Wulf_> brb... 4 yr old kiddie and EyePet on PS3 is bugging me, just have to go see her Pet quickly
<ThatGraemeGuy> works exactly like my paste
<N8Wulf_> I'm back... 
<N8Wulf_> ok, I think what I'll try and do seeing as I ended up moving my Ubuntu system which will be under / into the folder called /dev/files/drive1/new (according to that post in Slinky), and my system can no longer boot up, it's stuck at the Grub select screen...
<Kilos> eish
<ThatGraemeGuy> 2 tips
<N8Wulf_> I will boot quickly with a Live DVD and then try move the contents from above folder structure then back to where it's supposed to be...
<ThatGraemeGuy> less sudo is good for you :-)
<N8Wulf_> lol
<Kilos> hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> try a text-based filemanager like midnight commander, it's less prone to that sort of "oops"
<ThatGraemeGuy> but yeah, at this stage a reinstall might be your only hope
<N8Wulf_> was busy installing Apps and updating etc, then I went and moved that... (cry... sob.... blush)
<ThatGraemeGuy> was the target dir ntfs?
<N8Wulf_> jip, ntfs
<N8Wulf_> forgot about MC
<ThatGraemeGuy> you'll probably need to reinstall then, almost certainly your permissions will be completely wrong even if you do manage to move the stuff back
<N8Wulf_> makes sense
<N8Wulf_> damn!
<N8Wulf_> whole day again
<N8Wulf_> server setup
<ThatGraemeGuy> we've all been there :)
<N8Wulf_> updating... bla bla bla. Lucky it's holidays for me
<N8Wulf_> I appreciate your assistance once again Guys
<ThatGraemeGuy> no worries :-)
<N8Wulf_> Good to know it's still there somewhere, I just need to access it from a working OS like a Live DVD. Viva Linux
<N8Wulf_> Me Wifey is calling for some Irish Coffee... Coffee anyone?
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> irish coffee mmmmmmmmm
<ThatGraemeGuy> but you can hold the coffee, thanks :P
<Kilos> thanks ThatGraemeGuy 
<N8Wulf_> I got some Mugg & Bean Espresso beans yesterday, gonna ground fresh now...
<Kilos> N8Wulf_, if you boot from dvd you can try move all the downloaded packages to somewhere from /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Kilos> i use rsync -av /var/cache/apt/archives/ /media/storage/packsp/
<Kilos> then after new install reverse the command and apt-get update and you dont need to download everything when upgrading
<Kilos> much faster
<Kilos> and saves data
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> even faster if you do it to a second drive in the pc
<Kilos> im gonna try 3g in the router
<Kilos> wbb
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: FYI: I found the following nice resource https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2011-March/240968.html
<Vince-0> Heyo
<inetpro> installed Dell OpenManage 7.1 and am running the DSM SA Connection Service
<inetpro> quite nifty
<Kilos> yo plustwo you here?
<Kilos> you still at work inetpro ?
<inetpro> Kilos: yep, but on me way out
<Kilos> np just asked
<Kilos> its cold out there go safe inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: ta
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<psychicist> hi inetpro 
<Superhuman> Kilos: where are you based again?
<Kilos> west of pta Superhuman 
<Superhuman> outside of pta, orcwestern part of pta?
<Superhuman> 8or western
<Kilos> outside along van der hoff on the road to brits
<Superhuman> ah ok.
 * Superhuman is based in Centurion
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> just as cold
<Superhuman> yeah, we have bad chill factor here, becausevwe're close to rietvlei dam. extra cold.
<Kilos> eish same as here we are down near a spruit as well
<Kilos> as you walk towards it you feel the temp dropping
<Superhuman> yeah. The temp is easily 2deg cooler if you go 500m closer to the dam.
<Superhuman> Kilos: do you perhaps know what type of bot Maaz is? eggdrop?
<Kilos> Superhuman, can you remember what you said yesterday about letting the wifi router share my 3g?
<Kilos> or did you google for the info
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn all good?
<nlsthzn> Uncle Kilos , all good thanks and with you?
<Kilos> good ty
<Kilos> but your heat aint arrived yet
<nlsthzn> cool :)
<nlsthzn> how did the switch to KDE go?
<Kilos> i use and enjoy both
<Kilos> dont like any of the x jobs though
<nlsthzn> x jobs?
<Kilos> xubuntu crunchbang etc
<nlsthzn> oh xfce?
<Kilos> ya
<nlsthzn> lol, guess what I just installed and am using right now :p
<Kilos> what
<Kilos> xfce?
<nlsthzn> xubuntu :p
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> i think nuvolari also uses it but i dont fancy it much
<Kilos> but comes with xchat so thats 1 +
<nlsthzn> I decided on it because it is pretty, customizable, fast and yes all the apps I want to use look and work correctly :p
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i couldnt get sound in xchat i think
<nlsthzn> that sucks
<nlsthzn> I can't get sound in xchat yet...
<Kilos> ya
<nlsthzn> but I think it is the same issue I had in ubuntu so I still have some tricks to pull out :p
<Kilos> i even tried installing mplayer like you do
<Kilos> haha
<N8Wulf_> I've been around the block on all... LXDE, XFCE, Gnome 2 & 3, Unity, E16 & 17 and I must say, I'm enjoying kubuntu most so far
<Kilos> but one the the x jobs are faster
<Kilos> one thing
<inetpro> Kilos: because it's bare minimum, that is why
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> kubuntu is a decent and complete usable system
<Kilos> the router works but dont see the arab modem
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
 * inetpro was afraid that would be the case
<Kilos> they got no TcT in their supported modems
<Kilos> so now i gotta work out how to share again
 * inetpro wbbl
<Kilos> tried info from one sight with masquerading in but dont work
<nlsthzn> hiya inetpro 
<Kilos> he gone to fill belly now
<Kilos> ohya nlsthzn im tempted to try an android os here
<nlsthzn> on a phone?
<Kilos> no on pc
<Kilos> sis has a tablet but i dont like them things but maybe if a desktop version is similar i can help her a bit
<nlsthzn> there are desktops coming out now with 
<nlsthzn> Android... 
<nlsthzn> not so common however
<Kilos> isnt android the future
<nlsthzn> well on mobile and touch devices it rocks :)
<Kilos> might be interesting to see it on a pc
<nlsthzn> HP is bringing one out now AFAIK
<Symmetria> ugh I was disconnected and charl left
<Symmetria> how do I leave a message for him on the bot :)
<Kilos> tell
<Kilos> tell so+so on freenode message
<Kilos> nl they small isos
<Kilos> nlsthzn, 
<Kilos> http://code.google.com/p/android-x86/downloads/list
<nlsthzn> don't mean they work :p
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i wonder if it will then look like what you see onna tablet
<nlsthzn> can't find any pics showing it :/
<nlsthzn> only news items
<Kilos> http://liliputing.com/2013/02/android-x86-4-2-lets-you-run-jelly-bean-on-your-notebook-desktop-pc.html
<Kilos> looks same
<Kilos> maybe i wont like that i kinda a ubuntu oke
<nlsthzn> yes but this is just someone putting stock android on a pc
<nlsthzn> this isn't a vendor putting android on a pc
<Kilos> oh i see what you mean
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<inetpro> This is so cool! http://instantserver.io
<inetpro> a VPS with Ubuntu 13.04 ready within seconds
<zeref> hmmm
<zeref> hmmmm, I'm having trouble setting up my internal DNS server: I follwed: http://mixeduperic.com/ubuntu/seven-easy-steps-to-setting-up-an-interal-dns-server-on-ubuntu.html
<zeref> my dns server in on 192.168.0.5. but when I dig it it points to .1 which is the router
<zeref> router is set to be dhcp server. I'm set a static ip for the dns server
<zeref> s/I'm/I've/
<superfly> did you refresh your ip address on your computer?
<zeref> on the server?
<superfly> no, on your computer
<zeref> yes
<superfly> if your computer still has the old settings, then of course it's not going to look at the new ones
<superfly> zeref: how?
<zeref> disconnected from wireless then reconencted
<superfly> a lot of these routers need to be rebooted for their settings to take effect... you did that too?
<zeref> hmmm, lemme reboot
<zeref> hmmmm, wireless not coming on
<magespawn> evening
<magespawn> inetpro nice link
<inetpro> magespawn: very!
<inetpro> even if it expires in 30 minutes
<zeref> hmmmm still pointing to the router.
<magespawn> yup cool way to get experince too
<magespawn> spelling is bad lat3 atmnight
<magespawn> so is typing
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> magespawn: time to go sleep
<magespawn> even the price on the add next to it is attractive
<magespawn> s/add/advert
<magespawn> indeed but a bit hyped on caffeen from anti flu med
<zeref> inetpro: 
<inetpro> uh?
<zeref> can you perhaps give insight into my problem
<magespawn> dhcp will assign internal ip and the dns along with it, the dns that is on the router from the isp i think
<inetpro> zeref: http://www.bind9.net/manuals
<magespawn> was waiting on 'man bind' lol
<zeref> true magespawn: but settting up an internal DNS
<magespawn> but does the computer know that or is taking the dns along with dhcp from the router?
<zeref> i'm thinking that setting the router as dhcp also sets it as dns
<magespawn> yes that is what i was trying to say
<magespawn> what will happen if you manually set the dns on your router to the ip address of your server?
 * inetpro calls it a day
<inetpro> good night everyone
<magespawn> or you have to manually set each machine to check the local server for dns first
<magespawn> good night inetpro 
<inetpro> zeref: see also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto
<inetpro> bye
<zeref> magespawn: The dns server has got a static address.
<magespawn> yes i meant the other pc they need to have the dns set instead of taking it from the dhcp server/router
<zeref> tried that
<magespawn> hmmm
<magespawn> maybe you have to tell the router which dns to use
<zeref> busy reading on that
<magespawn> if you do that and the config on your server is wrong it dns and hostnames will not resolve
<magespawn> could be fun
<magespawn> i have to go sleep unfortnately, i will be in, in the morning, let me know how it goes, will help if i can
<magespawn> good  night all
#ubuntu-za 2013-07-03
<kbmonkey> morning
<HawkiesZA> morning
<Kilos> hi HawkiesZA superfly and others
<HawkiesZA> Morning Kilos
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi tonberryE352 
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> hi
<Squirm> morning
<inetpro> goeie more
<HawkiesZA> Dagsê inetpro 
<superfly> môre inetpro
<superfly> hi Vince-0, Squirm
<psyatw> goedenmorgen inetpro
<psyatw> hi HawkiesZA
<psyatw> hi superfly
<psyatw> hi Vince-0
<Kilos> hi inetpro psyatw  Squirm 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> hi Spaceghost 
<Vince-0> yaawn is it only Wednesday
<Kilos> lol ya
<Kilos> sposed to be the best day
<Kilos> youve recovered from weekend and planning the next one
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Kilos-> sorry, puleed modem instead of eth cable
<Kilos-> pulled
<Kilos> stupid android iso spends its time detecting android by making pages of dots on the screen but dont get to any partitioning or anything
<ThatGraemeGuy> android ..... ISO? o_O
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah android x86
<ThatGraemeGuy> last time i tried that it was veeery flaky
<ThatGraemeGuy> seems better now
 * Trixar_za shivers
<Trixar_za> IIS
<Kilos> i dont understand what its trying to do
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Superhuman> I think Trixar_za just killed a kitten for mentioning that thing
<Trixar_za> Yeah, I saw it on the mailing list
<Trixar_za> We get Apache HTTPd with .NET extensions on Windows, why would you want to use that insecure mess? :P
<Superhuman> because they don't know of any better
<Kilos> Superhuman, please just tell me again how to let the tablet use my pcs 3g connection
<Superhuman> Ok, get a wifi router (or wifi modem, but they are more expensive ). Connect the router to the pc via LAN cable, and use the pc as the gateway. You can setup dhcp on either the wifi router, or via the pc.
<Superhuman> Gateway setup can be done via IPTables Masquerading.
<Superhuman> basically packet forwarding by the firewall.
<Kilos> i have it and it connects to pc with eth cable
<Kilos> i dont know how to do anything on the router
<Kilos> but pc shows its connected
<Superhuman> Ok basically, the easiest would be dhcp setup on the pc. So that when the tablet connects to wifi, it gets assigned an IP by the dhcp server (pc)
<Superhuman> Ubuntu pc?
<Kilos> i didnt get a book with it and the online manual link dont work
<Kilos> yip 12.04
<Superhuman> What make and model is the wifi?
<Superhuman> Ok Guide to setup for dhcp server: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-and-configure-dhcp-server-in-ubuntu-server.html
<Kilos> billion  7300 nx
<Kilos> ty
<Superhuman> I'm assuming the problem is the wifi router setup, correct?
<Kilos> i know nothing about it, ive setup my nm to do dhcp automatic
<Superhuman> nm?
<Kilos> tablet sees it but cant use the 3g connection
<Kilos> network manager
<Superhuman> ah ok.
<Kilos> let me see what that link says
<Superhuman> something we can try, on the tablet settings for wifi connections, set the gateway to the pcs ip.
<Kilos> i might have to install something here
<Superhuman> Maybe we're lucky and the ip the billion has is the same range as the pcs.
<Kilos> where do you find these settings
<Superhuman> Ok, this is going to complicate things...lets get into the billion, and do the setup correctly.
<Kilos> tomorrow is fine if you prefer
<Kilos> anytime tomorrow
<Kilos> you near hometime now arent you
<Superhuman> I'm leaving work at 16:30. But I'll log in from home at around 18:00.
<Trixar_za> I wonder if you use the free data before your real data or if it's afterwards like the free airtime
<Trixar_za> I got an sms that with every R50 recharged they give you 50 free sms and 50MB data
<Kilos> thats fine ty Superhuman 
<Kilos> what isp Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> 8ta
<Kilos> i dont get that free stuff
<Trixar_za> Same 7 day deal
<Kilos> and add R150 at a time
<Trixar_za> Which is really just 6 days
<Trixar_za> :P
<Superhuman> Kilos: Docs for the router - http://issuu.com/fanusvanstraten/docs/billion-bipac-7300nx-router
<Kilos> ty Superhuman 
<Superhuman> what is your lan ip for the pc?
<Kilos> i dunno anymore
<Superhuman> Maaz: remind me about http://issuu.com/fanusvanstraten/docs/billion-bipac-7300nx-router page 27
<Maaz> Superhuman: Excuse me?
<Superhuman> Kilos: ifconfig in command line, look for eth0 or eth1.
<Kilos> inet address is 10.42.0.1 
<Superhuman> mmm, is there a reason for being set to that (to use on another network or something)
<Superhuman> ?
<Kilos> nope thats what it did when i installed
<Kilos> use to have 192.168. o.0 i think
<Superhuman> Ok, can you set it to 192.168.1.1 for this? It will make things LOADS better. So that the pc has a static IP.
<Kilos> ok ill do that in nm
<Superhuman> cool. That's for the LAN cable connection, so we know how/where to connect to.
<Superhuman> That will be the gateway IP the tablet uses when it connects.
<Kilos> gateway the same
<Kilos> ?
<Superhuman> no gateway address...I think...maybe 127.0.0.1
<Kilos> will put that in
<Kilos> ok done i restart everything before you come on tonight
<Superhuman> ok cool.
<Kilos> i dunno how to download that manual
<Superhuman> I'm trying now, but it's taking forever. I'll check on the download later, and share a new link with you.
<Kilos> ok ty
<Superhuman> Ok, I'm off for now. Will be back at 6.
<Kilos> later
<Superhuman> Kilos: Take a look at Page 27 on the doc (online reader). We will need to reset the wifi router to factory settings, so we can get into it via the browser on the pc.
<Superhuman> the red box explains how to reset it to factory settings.
<Kilos> ok ty
<Kilos> oh my something evil happened to my 12.04 unity
<Kilos> cand even apt-get update
<Kilos> cant
<Kilos> xchat pidgin email all can get online
<Kilos> something in that first command in the first link i got from Superhuman 
<Kilos> im on kde now to see if its easily fixable or if its easier to reinstall
 * Trixar_za sighs
<Trixar_za> a bunch of updates
<Kilos> Trixar_za: can i bug ya
<Trixar_za> Yeah
<Trixar_za> I'm just updating sakis3g in the background
<Kilos> what was the first link Superhuman gave me please
<Trixar_za> They had an update on the 10th of last month
<Kilos> i want to remove whatever that first command installed
<Kilos> who
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> so they going again
<Kilos> something about dn something server
<Trixar_za> [16:09:04] [Superhuman] Ok Guide to setup for dhcp server: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-and-configure-dhcp-server-in-ubuntu-server.html
<Trixar_za> That link?
<Kilos> ya that first command did something bad to my pc
<Kilos> to my unity anyway
<Kilos> ty
<Trixar_za> Added devices: Nokia CS-12, Alcatel-Lucent T930S, Axesstel MV241, Pantech UML290, Huawei E3131 (Variant), Huawei U2800 Phone, Huawei GP02 (E587 Variant), KDDI (Huawei) HWD12 LTE, Novatel MC996D, Axesstel MU130, ZTE MF656A, MF668A, MF669, Onda MT8205 LTE, ZTE MF680, ZTE MF196, BandRich BandLuxe C508, Alcatel L100V, Explay Slim, Onda TM201 14.4 (TIM Italy), Onda WM301, D-Link DWM-156 (several new variants), D-Link DWR-510, Mediatek MT6229, Chang
<Trixar_za> hong CH690, WeTelecom WM-D200; several new target IDs for Sierra, Huawei and ZTE; fix for WeTelecom WM-D300;
<Trixar_za> I sense a lot of swearing in my future
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> i go try fix unity
<Trixar_za> 24 files - not as bad as last time
<magespawn> evening all
<Cantide> hello :)
 * Cantide is watching last night's ubuntu-on-air
 * not_found stretches and yawns as another night shift starts
<Superhuman> Maaz: tell Kilos I'm here, sorry about breaking unity.
<Maaz> Superhuman: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<not_found> unity is dead... it is no more...
<Superhuman> maybe the install for the dhcp server broke something...
<Cantide> unity is dead?
<Cantide> what about unity 8?
<not_found> unity 8 is in space... Mir to be exact :p
<Cantide> :p
<Cantide> it's coming...
<not_found> as is Christmas..
<Superhuman> and winter
<not_found> :D
<Cantide> winter is here '-';;;
<Cantide> but yeah, i think we really need to wait for 14.04 to see what it'll be like
<Cantide> 13.10 will run Mir by default, but i don't expect it to be a smooth experience
<Cantide> watch this: http://ubuntuonair.com/
<not_found> 13.10 will be running XMir if I am not mistaken...
<Cantide> ah
<Cantide> xmir :p
<Cantide> right
<Cantide> i was a bit confused by what i said, and i started looking for more info >.<
<Cantide> wait..
<not_found> lazy link - http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/06/mir-display-server-to-ship-default-in-ubuntu-13-10
<Cantide> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/06/mir-display-server-to-ship-default-in-ubuntu-13-10?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG!+Ubuntu!%29
<not_found> unity 7 running on xmir
<Cantide> oh yeah
<Cantide> same link
<Cantide> mine just has rss info in it
<not_found> :p
<Cantide> but read the article
<Cantide> "But while Mir and XMir will be shipping in October’s release by default, not everyone will be able to use it."
<Cantide> it implies both Mir and XMir will be running
<Cantide> doesn't quite make sense -.-
<Cantide> so i am confused -.-
<not_found> read whole article and it doesn't mention mir once... only xmir and normal x for fallback
<Cantide> oh oh oh
<Cantide> no no
<Cantide> afaik
<Cantide> it is running Mir
<Cantide> but because Unity 7 was written for X
<Cantide> XMir must be used to provide Unity 7
<Cantide> maybe i'm misunderstanding, but that's really the impression i get
<not_found> but still with xmir in bewteen.... seems like
<not_found> no native mir / unity 8
<not_found> I have been following this and the whole wayland debacle and can't make head or tales of it still....
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> well, when unity 8 is ready then it will be much better
<Cantide> but that will probably be for 14.04 only
<not_found> what exactly mir / wayland does still confuses me (one thing I read still has x doing most of the work and mir / wayland not so much)
<not_found> I thought x would be replaced completely but doesn't seem so
<Cantide> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Display_server
<Cantide> oh
<Cantide> i think x will be replaced completely, but it will take some time
<Cantide> it's a huge piece of software that does many things
<Cantide> so to replace it isn't easy
<Cantide> i think that's why we have new software coming through, but providing compatibility (XMir) for programs written for X
<Cantide> until all programs have been written for the new display servers we're bound to encounter X and / or compatibility layers
<not_found> then mir is in trouble as no other project seems to care about it ... it is all wayland currently... except if canonical will make all apps compatible
<tumbleweed> XMir is just a driver for X, so X can run on Mir
<tumbleweed> for now, Mir is a system-level compositor
<Cantide> tumbleweed to the rescue :)
<Cantide> not_found, i'm not sure about that - Mir has different goals to Wayland - it's just that Wayland is targeting pretty much everything and suits a broader market
<Cantide> Mir may be ideal for many others, but it needs to mature first
<not_found> sounds exciting and greek...
<tumbleweed> Mir and Wayland have very similar goals, as far as I can see
<tumbleweed> just slightly different implementation
<tumbleweed> and Mir (at least initially) will only have X and Unity on top of it
<tumbleweed> unless Mir takes off
<Cantide> i thought Mir was going for the streamlined approach - only offering so much as is needed for Ubuntu (Touch)
<Cantide> and that Wayland was trying to cater to everything and operating systems in general
<tumbleweed> yes
<tumbleweed> although, the Mir people seem to be keen for people to start using Mir
<tumbleweed> so that any requirements non-Unity clients have can be dealt with before the design stabilises too much
<Cantide> oh, that makes a lot of sense :)
<Cantide> chatting to 민아 now... so kinda AFK >.<
<not_found> well I will watch form the side lines and see...
<Cantide> yeah, me, too
<Cantide> i'd love to try out Unity 8
<Cantide> and see what it's like
 * not_found installed Fedora 19 this afternoon, not much time to play with it yet
<not_found> 280mb of updates right of the bat... but a big chunk was libreoffice related
<Kilos> evening all. what a schlep
<Kilos> even the remastersys dvd took three installs before it eventually got to rebooting
<Kilos> im just making a sarmy
<not_found> o/ uncle Kilos
<Kilos> yo not_found 
<not_found> pc problems uncle Kilos?
<Kilos> the installing must be pc related yeah not_found  but i reinstalled because installing some server thing broke everything from going online
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> but going now again
<not_found> good luck
<Superhuman> sorry about that Kilos
<Kilos> wasnt you man Superhuman 
<Kilos> i musta done something wrong
<Kilos> lol the fly always tells me dont follow instructions on the net
<Superhuman> mmm, then we should rather use the router as the dhcp server...
<Kilos> i cant even read or download that manual
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> must you register there before you can read it?
<not_found> bbl
<Superhuman> no, I could read without issues. but my download failed at work
<Kilos> actually when i got online there i only saw that book in the centre of the page
<Superhuman> yeah, loading takes a while, then you should be able to read it
<Kilos> and when i ticked on it i got funny windows moving around on the screen so dunno if drive got sick then or some weird thing in that site
<Kilos> how does one download it?
<Kilos> i dunno why they dont show a download button
<Superhuman> need to login to download
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> the page was black and i couldnt even read where to type in what to register
<Superhuman> to reset the router, hold the reset button for 6 seconds...then we continue from there
<Kilos> ok i have connected it yet even but will do that after reset
<Superhuman> should be powered for reset.
<Superhuman> Kilos: let me know when it's connected on the lan and reset.
<Superhuman> damn, I hope I didn't break his pc again.
<Superhuman> wb Kilos 
<Kilos> eish that router disconnects my 3g
<Kilos> ty
<Superhuman> eish
<Superhuman> maybe remove tge
<Kilos> remove what?
<Superhuman> remove the gateway stuff from your eth connection.
<Superhuman> that might be the cause of the disconnects
<Kilos> nm shows everything as default settings
<Kilos> jnothing added
<Superhuman> ok
<Kilos> is it resetting thats done something now
<Kilos> oh my oh my
<magespawn> evening Kilos Superhuman 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Superhuman> is it connected atm?
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> had to disconnect 
<Superhuman> hi megaspawn
<Kilos> i can try again
<Kilos> haha megaspawn
<Kilos> he grew some
<Kilos> i go connect eth again
<Superhuman> Kilos: can you paste your ifconfig output for me in pvt please
<Kilos-> nope it stops everything working online
<Kilos-> need 4lb hammer
<Superhuman> Kilos: can you paste your ifconfig output for me in pvt please
<Kilos> ok
<Superhuman> ok, output for 'netstat -rn' please
<Kilos> you see them Superhuman ?
<Superhuman> jip, thanks
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> thought that was bust as well
<Kilos> maybe the router needs to reboot
<Superhuman> ok, lets try setup the lan ip, as 192.168.1.1 with nothing as a gateway.
<Superhuman> and no dns...
<Kilos> ok
<Superhuman> so just ip, broadcast and netmask
<Kilos> ok
<Superhuman> that should give u an ip on the eth0 otput...
<Kilos> i have to go manual in nm to do that
<Superhuman> lets reboot the router, and cnnect it up gain on the lan cable.
<Superhuman> damn keyboard misses keys..
<Kilos> netmask same as gateway?
<Superhuman> no, should be 255.255.255.0
<Kilos> i dont see netmask block
<Superhuman> broadcast 192.168.1.0
<Superhuman> leave it out the .
<Superhuman> *then
<Kilos> oh thats where you enter 24 and it does the 3255 bit
<Superhuman> broadcast is 192.168.1.255
<Superhuman> my bad
<Kilos> i dont see broadcast i see gateway
<Superhuman> leave gateway blank
<Kilos> so then i just do ip and netmask
<Superhuman> jip
<Kilos> ok
<Superhuman> after that, you can try to ping 192.168.1.1
<Superhuman> should get a response for it.
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> thats now my ip aint it
<Superhuman> yes. you should see it on ifconfig
<Kilos> nope need to restart nm dont i
<Superhuman> shouldn't have to, but might work
<Superhuman> looks like nm isn't taking the settings for eth0...
<Kilos-> the router aint connected
<Superhuman> no listing for eth0 in ifconfig?
<Kilos-> ya
<Kilos-> but no ip
<Superhuman> i hate nm.
<Superhuman> ok commandline time: sudo ip addr add 192.168.1.1/24 dev eth0
<Superhuman> sudo ip link set dev eth0 up
<Kilos-> done
<Superhuman> ifconfig?
<Kilos-> there we go
<Superhuman> jip.
<Superhuman> now we need to connect the router up, and hope it doesn't break you connection.
<Kilos-> lol ok here goes
 * Superhuman crosses fingers
<Kilos-> its in and some lights flashing
<Kilos-> yay you here???
<Superhuman> ok...try to ping 192.168.1.254
<Kilos-> yip that works
<Superhuman> good
<Superhuman> ok, here we have a choice. either we setup dhcp on the router, or you type in the settings on the tablet
<Kilos-> maybe on the router
<Kilos-> but how you get in there? with a hammer
<Kilos-> sis will worry i mess up her tab
<Superhuman> mmm ok. but I think we do that tomorrow. I need to look at that manual again.
<Kilos-> so i dont touch it
<Kilos-> thats cool ty very much
<Superhuman> we'll do it via tge routers web interface
<Kilos-> ok
<Superhuman> i need to read up on the masquerading as well
<Kilos-> glad you know what you are doing
<Superhuman> lol, i play it by ear
<Kilos-> lol
<Superhuman> i understand what needs to happen, and go from there
<Kilos-> i still have notes here somewhere on masquerading
<Kilos-> when i set up other pc as a server
<Kilos-> but then i could set that pcs ip addy manually
<Superhuman> i have a config somewhere for it
<Kilos-> ah
<Superhuman> ok I'm off. Need to do some chores before bed.
<Kilos-> sleep tight and thanks again
<Superhuman> np
<Superhuman> enjoy the evening everyone
<Kilos> you too
<magespawn> cool is everthing up and running Kilos ?
<Kilos> still just to make router share 3g magespawn 
<magespawn> can be complex sometimes
<Kilos> at least its not killing nm anymore
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> if i knew it was all these probs i woulda saved the cash for 2 months data
<Kilos> and 3 less installs
<magespawn> live and learn
<Kilos> the router sees my cell fone but dunno how to tell it dial up
<Kilos> its aint got a gui nm i can see
<magespawn> is it plugged into the router?
<Kilos> but full install and only 24 meg data needed to update/upgrade
<Kilos> not now no i tried it this avy
<Kilos> and 8ta is rocking
<Kilos> 3 secs per meg when downloading
<magespawn> they are usually manager through a web interface in my experience
<magespawn> nice speeds
<Kilos> yeah much improved
<Kilos> downloaded the whole 186m android iso
<Kilos> but its very stupid. cant install keeps trying to detect android
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> maybe use an emulator
<magespawn> hey psychicist
<Kilos> i tried on the other pc and it boots to cd and gives options of running live or installing and on both just says detecting android and prints pages of dotted lines
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> wnated to try android on that pc
<Kilos> wanted
<magespawn> i thought you would need a special iso for that
<Kilos> i got the one they recommended
<Kilos> reckomened for desktops but its is a lappy install iso
<Trixar_za> Hmmm
<Trixar_za> Weird. It's throwing me on GPRS
<Trixar_za> K, found 3G
<Kilos> hehe
<Trixar_za> I wonder if Telkom Mobile has it's own network number
<Trixar_za> Kilos: http://trixarian.net/sakis3g.gz is updated now
<Kilos> cool ty
<Trixar_za> 24 new definitions added to it. Went really fast this time considering I had to 67 last time :P
<Kilos> yeah
<psychicist> hi magespawn 
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<psychicist> hi Trixar_za 
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<Trixar_za> Hey psychicist
<magespawn> hi Trixar_za, some body was in here the other day asking about sakis3g, i pointed them in your direction
<magespawn> hi again psychicist 
<Trixar_za> magespawn: I don't know all that much about it. I just made it work with bash that's installed on the system, but not set as the default shell, added 8.ta to it's operators list and fixed usb_modeswitch's definition files so it works with sakis3g again.
<Trixar_za> It's more for my personal copy than anything :P
<Kilos> exit
<Kilos> that was for a terminal
 * not_found exits
<Kilos> i kinda poegaai
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<Kilos> hehe
<Trixar_za> Good night Kilos
<Kilos> sorry not_found 
<magespawn> well if others can use it then it is good
<not_found> bai
<magespawn> good night Kilos 
<magespawn> good nigh all
<not_found> bai
<magespawn> night even
#ubuntu-za 2013-07-04
<Kilos> morning all
<Squirm> morning Kilos 
<superfly> morning Kilos, Squirm
<Kilos> hi Squirm superfly HawkiesZA 
<Squirm> morning superfly 
<Squirm> got my Pi working again
<plustwo> hi all
<Kilos> hi plustwo 
<plustwo> o/ Kilos
<HawkiesZA> Morning Kilos
<Superhuman> morning all
<Superhuman> Kilos: Present for you: https://www.dropbox.com/s/yt7fl1hmt6jsikx/BiPAC_7300NRE_7300NX_UM_EN.pdf
<Kilos> hi Superhuman 
<Superhuman> Manual for the router.
<Kilos> ty very much
<Superhuman> It is 6.87Mb
<Kilos> np tanks man
<Squirm> Kilos: what are you trying to do?
<Kilos> make a wifi modem see my 3g here Squirm 
<Kilos> wifi router
<Squirm> what do you mean?
<Superhuman> Squirm, connection sharing from wifi connected devices through a pc (gateway).
<Kilos> router dont see my arab modem so gotta make it share from the pc
<Superhuman> Tablet->wifi Router->LAN->PC->3G
<Superhuman> ->Internet
<Squirm> Kilos: set your pc up like you had it sharing wifi between your 2 PCs, that should work. Then normally where you set your wifi routers IP address, you should be able to put in a default gateway, use the IP for your computer(with the modem attached)
<Squirm> s/sharing wifi/sharing internet
<Superhuman> Squirm: that is what we are setting up. We just need to setup dhcp on the router, and then masquerading on the pc...
<Kilos> will look at every which way. just i did a new install yesterday so will need to find what all is needed etc
<Squirm> ok
<Squirm> Superhuman: sorry, thought you were struggling
<Kilos> and the Superhuman seems to have things under control
<Squirm> :P
 * Squirm keeps quiet now
<Kilos> tablet is new to me dunno how peeps control them
<Superhuman> Squirm: no problems, feel free to add advice
<Superhuman> Kilos: do you have iptables or other firewall running on the pc?
<Kilos> not anymore
<Squirm> I still don't know *exactly* how to setup iptables to NAT
<Kilos> used to have
<Squirm> Kilos: you most likely still have iptables installed
<Superhuman> Squirm: yeah, I might try to pull an expert in for that (frozty)
<Kilos> yip iptables is still here
<Squirm> Superhuman: I know it isn't actually hard. probably 3 or so lines into iptables and enabling ipv4 forwarding. but idk what those 3 lines would be :P
<Superhuman> same here
<Kilos> do you guys use acroread for pdf files i find it easier then document viewer
<Superhuman> Kilos, have you had a chance to check if last night's config is still there?
 * Superhuman uses whatever opens up pdfs (no preference)
<Kilos> nope can do ifconfig
<Superhuman> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Squirm: Alrighty
<Squirm> Maaz: large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Squirm
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<Kilos> yip still here
<Superhuman> I go get irl coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, larger
<Maaz> inna bucket for you Kilos
<Squirm> Superhuman: that manual you uploaded, is it for the exact router? Cause it says it's a 3G router
<Kilos> yip exact\
<Squirm> Maaz: larger
<Maaz> inna bucket for you Squirm
<Superhuman> Squirm: for NX and N range.
<Squirm> Kilos: why not just connect your 3G modem into the back of your router?
<Superhuman> brb
<Kilos> because it dont see the arab modem
<Squirm> ok
<Kilos> tct alcatel
<Kilos> they only have 4 modems in their support base
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Superhuman, Squirm and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<Squirm> woop, cofffffeeeeeeee
<Kilos> i gotta just go do sheep/fowls
<Superhuman> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> :)
<Superhuman> Kilos: if you're ready, you an point your pc's browser to http://192.168.1.254/
<Superhuman> *can
<Kilos> um how do i do that
<Superhuman> just a normal url, instead of a domain name, just use the ip
<Kilos> oh ok
<Kilos> it dosnt go past submit
<Superhuman> what submit?
<Superhuman> does it ask for username/password?
<Kilos> it opens with a windows to login with name and password
<Superhuman> admin and admin
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> shows adsl firewall router page
<Superhuman> ok, is the an option for Easy sign on?
<Superhuman> looks like some setup wizard they have.
<Kilos> dont see easy sign on anywhere
<Kilos> quick start i see?
<Kilos> bang to just tick things
<Superhuman> Ok lets do that.
<Kilos> shows connect mode 3g
<Kilos> isnt that for 3g in it
<Superhuman> disable that
<Superhuman> yeah, if you connect modem to it.
<Kilos> options are only 3g and adsl no disable block
<Superhuman> is there a Jump to Wireless setting?
<Kilos> nope just continue button
<Superhuman> ok continue.
<Kilos> *Warning: Entering the wrong PIN code three times will lock the SIM.
<Kilos> shows utms and auto and some other 3g settings
<Kilos> and it has pasword **** in there already
<Superhuman> that's fine. we're not going to use the 3g stuff.
<Superhuman> we're looking for wlan settings.
<Kilos> must i continue
<Superhuman> yes.
<Kilos> the last window showed wlan as disabled
<Superhuman> ok, you can enable it there.
<Superhuman> then we must fille that form in...
<Kilos> under the quick start option there is wan and wlan
<Superhuman> wlan is for the wireless part.
<Kilos> no option to enable on this page\
<Superhuman> wan is for the adsl or 3g stuff.
<Superhuman> Is there a option on the left for wlan?
<Kilos> ya
<Superhuman> click that sucker, we want to play there.
<Kilos> also an advanced one
<Superhuman> just wlan
<Kilos> ya i can enable it there
<Superhuman> ok, click enable.
<Kilos> Hide ESSID
<Superhuman> In ESSID set the name for your wireless network. 32 characters max. Case senstive.
<Superhuman> Don't hide ESSID. keep as disabled.
<Superhuman> Regulation domain as default.
<Superhuman> Channel can be 1.
<Superhuman> Security mode: WPA2.
<Kilos> n america
<Kilos> no za option
<Superhuman> you can leave as n america
<Kilos> ok
<Superhuman> have you selected the WPA2 option?
<Kilos> ya
<Superhuman> ok, keep RADIUS unchecked.
<Kilos> ok
<Superhuman> WPA shared key should be a long-ish password that you'll use to auth with the wireless...
<Kilos> then there is an apply button
<Superhuman> Group Ket renewal can be left as 3600.
<Superhuman> click apply.
<Kilos> wait
<Superhuman> waiting
<Kilos> i gotta sort wpa shared key
<Superhuman> ok
<Kilos> my password ok?
<Kilos> same as on pc?
<Superhuman> this will be a password you'll give friends and family if you want to give them access to the wifi. So something new perhaps
<Kilos> oh my
<Superhuman> "oh my oh my" will work too
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> im using it
<Kilos> apply?
<Superhuman> yes
<Kilos> sorry im so slow, im bang these stuffs
<Superhuman> ok, you can try to connect the tablet to the wifi now. So we can check if it is working.
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> timed out gotta start again
<Superhuman> np, we're in no rush.
<Superhuman> ok, we can go straight to wlan setting. 2nd time is always better...and easier.
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> the radius block we dont enable?
<Superhuman> nope.
<Superhuman> you're not going to have dialup people connecting to you.
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> i cant try tablet sis has gone to get sheep concentrate and it in her bag
<Kilos> sigh
<Superhuman> that's fine. we can wait.
<Kilos> cool ty
<Superhuman> have you added the wlan settings?
<Kilos> by ticking apply?
<Superhuman> yes
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> times out quick the thing
<Superhuman> again timeout?
<Kilos> one needs to know what to do to keep up
<Kilos> 3 times now
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> top of the wlan page shows adsl firewall router
<Kilos> not wlan
<Superhuman> :(
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> as jy kan sukkel sal jy
<Superhuman> but the page has the essid stuff in it?
<Kilos> ya
<Superhuman> ok, so the correct page...
<Kilos> yay
<Superhuman> is there a submit button, of apply button...
<Kilos> apply
<Kilos> i did it
<Superhuman> then it times out?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> i take sheep to grazing quick
<Kilos> hi nocware 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<nocware> Thnks..
<Kilos> this is the za ubuntu/linux help channel can we help you?
<nocware> Not right nw.Bt i'll be sure to ask in case
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> we also welcome peeps that can help noobs with linux problems as well
<Kilos> yo inetpro cremora
<nocware> whois Kilos
<Kilos> hehe me
<Superhuman> you forgot the forwardslash. lol
<nocware> hehe tried the IRC for my country...empty kinda empty
<nocware> yup too late (/) wont forget again...lol
<Kilos> where are you nocware 
<Superhuman> freenode is best for technical communities.
<nocware> Uganda u?
<Kilos> we have guys from all over here
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> south africa
<Kilos> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/adsl/81289-telkom-adsl-ipc-price-cuts-coming-sources.html
<Kilos> didnt read it. dont have adsl
<magespawn> god morning all
<magespawn> sorry 
<magespawn> good
<Kilos> morning magespawn 
<nocware> morning
<magespawn> hi nocware
<Superhuman> magespawn: that's more or less how my morning started...
<nocware> So i'm using a 3G usb modem, network manager works just fine but wen i install the software that came with the modem it fails to detect it.
<nocware> i mean the dialer for the modem software
<nocware> net manager still detects it..calrification
<magespawn> i am a little out of it this week, only just got out of bed
<magespawn> nocware: most of the software packeged with those modems is only for windows
<magespawn> and hes gone
<nocware> im bck
<Kilos> nocware: most of the software packeged with those modems is only for windows
<Kilos> packaged
<nocware> this one has a linux package
<Kilos> you can try this 3g tool it normally sorts modem probs
<Kilos> http://trixarian.net/sakis3g.gz
<magespawn> i am off again later all
<Kilos> go safe magespawn 
<nocware> let me get on tht 
<nocware> .
<Kilos> http://forum.slitaz.org/topic/read-this-if-you-use-a-3g-modem-to-connect
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> Squirm,  This week MyBroadband is running a competition where we are giving away a Nexus 7 tablet and a remote controlled helicopter.
<Kilos> This week MyBroadband is running a competition where we are giving away a Nexus 7 tablet and a remote controlled helicopter.
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php/541881-Win-a-Nexus-7-tablet-Remote-Controlled-Helicopter
<Squirm> I see
<Squirm> I just can't find the banners
<Squirm> I bought a keychain camera yesterday. going to stick it to my R/C aeroplane
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> good afternoon
<inetpro> and hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi there inetpro 
<magespawn> afternoon Kilos and lurkers
<Kilos> hehe hi magespawn 
<Kilos> so you clever peeps, is http://is.gd/8Eq3K0 a cheap and nasty or is it worth me trying to build a strong outside gain antenna for it to see if i can reach towns hotspots
<Kilos> lotsa info in the book but i dunno what half of it means or how it compares to others
<ThatGraemeGuy> how far are you from the hotspot?
<Kilos> maybe 15 ks
<Kilos> or a bit more
<ThatGraemeGuy> i don't think they have that kind of range do they?
<ThatGraemeGuy> (not a wireless geek)
<Kilos> i dunno thats why i asked
<ThatGraemeGuy> you mean a hotspot like you'd find at the mall or something like that?
<Kilos> ya or any other wifi link i can find
<ThatGraemeGuy> nah its too far for normal wifi
<Kilos> i think good gain antennna see line of site much further
<ThatGraemeGuy> you'd need something more powerful on the hotspot's side i think
<Kilos> the antenna should improve both send receive signals
<ThatGraemeGuy> but like i said.... not a wireless geek
<Kilos> them tiny antenna on the box wont see far
<Kilos> only like office/home coverage
<ThatGraemeGuy> might be the case
<ThatGraemeGuy> but 99% of those things are not unlimited anyway
<ThatGraemeGuy> either you have to pay or you get 50MB/hour type restrictions
<ThatGraemeGuy> which area are you in?
<Kilos> thats cool for irc and mail
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> west of pta
<ThatGraemeGuy> can't you get on to ptawug?
<Kilos> their equipment is expensive
<ThatGraemeGuy> it depends
<Kilos> and they are on 5g mainly though i saw something about 2.4 as well
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you're lucky you can hook up using a mikrotik SXT which is like R500
<Kilos> they sell cheaper than the manufacturers but still
<Kilos> kit costs R1600
<ThatGraemeGuy> an SXT is R500 more or less, under the right conditions that'll do just fine
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm in the process of doing this down here
<Kilos> ah
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://www.scoopdistribution.co.za/product_info.php?products_id=1413
<ThatGraemeGuy> k, sorry, a bit more than R500
<ThatGraemeGuy> but still relatively cheap compared to the RB+grib combos
<Kilos> how does that thing connect
<ThatGraemeGuy> wirelessly
<ThatGraemeGuy> is that a trick question? :)
<Kilos> haha i meant to pc
<ThatGraemeGuy> ethernet
<Kilos> oh its a router
<Kilos> will have to put it very high up to see into pta
<Kilos> and weather might kill it
<ThatGraemeGuy> you'll need assistance from a wug boffin, they know the best ways to do that stuff
<Kilos> thats for internal use i think
<ThatGraemeGuy> nope
<Kilos> ptawug say one needs to use an outside dish
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok well
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm not going to argue the point
<ThatGraemeGuy> guess that's no good then
<Kilos> hehe
<tonberryE352> just remember, scoop does not sell to mere mortals
<ThatGraemeGuy> scoop in ct will sell to anyone on the WUG account. just give them your wug handle, and pay COD or EFT on collection
<Kilos> oh i see its a 16db gain antenna
<ThatGraemeGuy> maybe ptawug have a policy against sxt's, i dunno
<ThatGraemeGuy> but technically they connect just fine
<ThatGraemeGuy> there are 3 sxts within a 200m radius of me on ctwug
<Kilos> i will first build a yagi or quad to see if i can see any wireless signal
<tonberryE352> self built wifi antennas are rarely worth the effort
<Kilos> pointless buying if not sure
<ThatGraemeGuy> you're making this so diffucult for yourself, seriously
<tonberryE352> find someone with a decent antenna or router and borrow it
<ThatGraemeGuy> the wug guys have spare equipment for testing, if you contact them they will assist with scanning and all that stuff
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> maybe if i give my co-ords they will know
<Kilos> but they dont supply internet
<Kilos> so gotta use a hotspot or something
<ThatGraemeGuy> exactly, you create a login, plot yourself on the map and it'll tell you which are the likely sites
<ThatGraemeGuy> yea, officially they don't
<ThatGraemeGuy> but in theory, if you were to befriend someone and share internet over the wug network, that could work
<Kilos> ah
<ThatGraemeGuy> not that anyone would do that, of course ;)
<ThatGraemeGuy> in ct there are hundreds of wuggers not doing that :D
<ThatGraemeGuy> because doing that would be wrong
 * ThatGraemeGuy whistles
<Kilos> lol
<tonberryE352> technically illegal does not mean wrong...
<Kilos> methinks illegal has been removed from the south african dictionary
<Kilos> spooks here, keyboard stopped working
<Kilos> reboot and all fine
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> whew what a business
<Vince-0> Neotel just lost a core switch's card in Umhlanga - half of Durban is offline
<Kilos> oh my
<Vince-0> and its almost 5pm! I'm bailing on this kaka
<Kilos> hmm...
<not_found> o/
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<not_found> how are you uncle Kilos?
<Kilos> good ty not_found and you lad
<not_found> ok thanks... one more night to go :D
<Kilos> then you become neelsie again
<Kilos> hehe
<not_found> :p
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 Cantide Mezenir 
<Cantide> hello :)
 * Cantide is eating dinner
<Vince-0> haai
<Cantide> hai hai~
<not_found> life... don't talk to me about life...
<Kilos> hi trender adeebnqo 
<Kilos> wassup not_found 
<adeebnqo> hey, trender?
<Kilos> i greetd him as well
<Kilos> greeted
<not_found> *yawn*
<adeebnqo> :-) oh
<Kilos> lol
<Cantide> looks like i'm going to PTA for a few days :)
<Cantide> whooo '-'v
<Kilos> its cold here Cantide 
<Cantide> :p
<Cantide> i'll be fine
<Cantide> my aunt has over 20 cats to keep me warm
<Kilos> eeeek
<Cantide> just gotta go get my police clearance and have some documents sorted out for my Korean ViSA
<Kilos> ah
<not_found> Cantide:nice...  I would love to go to S Korea
<Cantide> not_found, i'll put you in my luggage :p
<not_found> thx
<Cantide> how many pieces would you prefer to travel in?
<Trixar_za> Well that's fun. Just put in a 1.1GHz Celeron into this box. If I suddenly disappear, it's because the CPU overheated :P
<Cantide> :)
<Kilos> wb jabberwocky_ 
<jabberwocky_> thanks Kilos :)
<jabberwocky_> hey!
<jabberwocky_> I tried to get multiseat setup working on Xserver using only 1 graphics card, 2 screens, 2 mice and 2 keyboards. I've been pulling out my hair all day.
<jabberwocky_> I'm glad to see that kubuntu 13.10 is working without any problems, could've had more problems since it's on alpha1 atm
 * not_found sidestepped 13.10 but still have pretty bleeding edge software...
<magespawn> Evening all
<not_found> o/
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> Just reading the scroll
<nuvolari_> llo :)
<nuvolari_> *ello
<nuvolari_> *hello
<not_found> o/
<nuvolari> oh hi not_found 
<nuvolari> how be you?
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari good ty and you?
<not_found> I be ok thanks nuvolari... how about you?
<magespawn> hey not_found nuvolari 
<not_found> o/ magespawn
<nuvolari> I'm good than you oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> *thank
<nuvolari> I be good thanks not_found 
<nuvolari> howdy magespawn 
<nuvolari> how are you?
 * nuvolari tips hat
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> trying to play with bootstrap
<magespawn> Kilos: the problem with the wifi is the original signal strength
<nuvolari> but my interwebs are broken
<magespawn> good nuvolari, getting better 
<Kilos> a hi gain antenna is very directional and sen and receive are increased
<Kilos> nuvolari, 
<Kilos> Vince-0> Neotel just lost a core switch's card in Umhlanga - half of Durban is offline
<magespawn> tech going to be going bat crazy down there now
<Vince-0> heyo mayo
<Vince-0> that shoulda been fixed by 18:30
<Vince-0> but I dunno sometimes
<Kilos> night all . sleep tight and warm
<not_found> night all
<magespawn> what would be the practical use for a multiseat arrangement?
<magespawn> you would need a fast machine if the users wanted to intensive programs
<magespawn> ^use
<magespawn> any who, more reading to do, and bed time, night all.
<jabberwocky_> join #steam
 * jabberwocky_ hides
#ubuntu-za 2013-07-05
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> oh my the fly is gone
<Symmetria> ugh I think I just broke my SA box 
<Kilos> ouch
<Symmetria> I edited /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Wired\ connection \1
<Symmetria> to add an ipv6 manual address
<Symmetria> and the moment I hit save, didnt even restart anything
<Symmetria> connectivity dies
<Kilos> ouch
<Symmetria> I presume that file is monitored or something by the system for changes?
<Guest56135> morning peoples
<superfly> ohi
<Kilos> hi superfly magespawn 
<Kilos> what happened superfly ? everything was offline
<superfly> Kilos: I don't know. Ask Freenode
<Kilos> oh them ya
<magespawn> good morning Kilos superfly
<superfly> hi magespawn
<superfly> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<magespawn> superfly i am back on the n900 the samsung was just giving me too many problems
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> router stops my 3g working
<Kilos> new name for the the is ratter
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> thing
<magespawn> Kilos did you not get them all talking nicely the other day?
<Kilos> ya the tablet saw the router and i could drag/drop to tablet but have got it to share 3g yet now today it kills my 3g signal
<Kilos> grr
<magespawn> sounds like a setting has reset itself
<Kilos> i can hold the reset button again and try
<Kilos> here goes
<magespawn> wait
<magespawn> the reset button on the router will just set it back to factory settings
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> cold here today, they say 18°c max
<Kilos> i like even nights to be 20°c
<magespawn> cols all over it looks like, here is supposed to be 21
<magespawn> s/cols/cold
<Kilos> wb superfly 
<superfly> seriously? *sigh*
<Kilos> yea sorry
<magespawn> happening a lot lately it seems
<Kilos> our za internet sucks
<superfly> no, this is Freenode
<superfly> my IRC connection is based in the USA
<Kilos> why they dropping you today?
<superfly> and my other IRC networks have not gone down
<superfly> just Freenode
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> Hi
<Kilos> i have 2 different android live cds here but both stick at detecting android-X86 and fill screen with .........
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Gaanit oom ?
<Kilos> mazal why not convert everything to one format
<Kilos> koud en self
<mazal> Re the dvd's you talking about ?
<Kilos> have a look at mobile media converter or mmediac i thinks it might be called now
<Kilos> ya for the dvds
<mazal> Converting is not the problem
<mazal> It's building the dvd that is
<Kilos> can you just burn them to dvd with k3b
<mazal> I have many converters , but then you must "auther" a dvd that builds a menu and create a dvd structure and take that to iso
<Kilos> explain building the dvd
<mazal> k3b can't do that
<Kilos> oh you want to make an iso of it
<mazal> Video dvd's must have the correct structure insode a Video_ts folder containing ifo and vob files and menu that is correct format and structure to play in a dvd player
<Kilos> there is something i saw about creating an iso in ubuntu
<mazal> That's where the thing comes in
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<mazal> DVDstyler work so well for many years
<Squirm> Maaz: larfe
<Maaz> Squirm: What?
<Squirm> Maaz: large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Squirm
<Squirm> Maaz: bigger
<Maaz> Squirm: Sorry...
<mazal> Now broken in 13.04
<Squirm> meh
<Squirm> lo
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<mazal> Bombono as suggested on mail list currently works for me. Only gripe I have with it is that it has a very time consuming way of creating the menu
<Kilos> will just creating an iso of the folder work?
<mazal> You must do it manually
<mazal> No it won't Kilos 
<mazal> A folder with a bunch of video files will only play on a pc
<Kilos> oh ok then im lost, maybe someone else has ideas
<mazal> For now I will use Bombono and hope dvdstyler get's fixed in next Ubuntu
<mazal> Bombono just takes a lot of time with the menu , otherwise it is good
 * Squirm is busy updating his linux mint
<Squirm> I think I skipped a release
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm!
<Squirm> woop
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<mazal> Maaz
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<mazal> Maaz ek roep jou
<Maaz> mazal: Huh?
<mazal> Maaz kan jy al steak maak ?
<Maaz> mazal: *blink*
<Kilos> hehe
<psyatw> hi Squirm
<mazal> Hi psyatw 
<mazal> Maaz don't blink at me feed me
<Maaz> mazal: Sorry...
<psyatw> hi mazal
<magespawn> blast from the past, just had one of these dropped at my shop http://content.bikhir.ma/images/85/8590061209.jpg
<Kilos> what is it
<Kilos> HP something or other
<magespawn> photocopier, only
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> Minolta cs pro ep 2030
<magespawn> still switches on, but looks and smells like rats have nesting in it
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ive got a win xp pc coming for repairs
<mazal> Run Kilos run
<Kilos> cant see mouse and all icons missing of desktop
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> cant family of family
<mazal> We get that icons thing a lot
<Kilos> suspect virus or malware
<mazal> Mostly happens when user click on the desktop cleanup popup and don't read properly
<mazal> But ya , probably virus , it's MS
<Kilos> how do you fix it?
<mazal> Deleted items from desktop there is only one way , one by one manually
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> system restore
<Kilos> apparently there arent any
<mazal> We created a bat file now in all our pc's startup that copies al main shortcuts to the desktop every time the user logs on
<Kilos> what a waste of data getting antivirus and stuff for 1 pc
<mazal> Is such a pain the virus thing
<magespawn> are there no system restore points Kilos?
<Kilos> i dunno magespawn will look tonight when it comes then we can discuss it on my channel
<Kilos> well get reprimanded here
<magespawn> good idea batman
<Kilos> look at this when you got time, i put it on 7
<Kilos> http://www.lavasoft.com/
<Kilos> does a range of things and dont slow pc
<mazal> Seems promising
<Guest56135> um
<Guest56135> what's my nick?
<Kilos> hi Guest56135 
<Guest56135> ah
<Guest56135> weird
<mazal> But I don't see an option for manual definition update download
<Kilos> http://www.lavasoft.com/products/ad_aware_free.php
<Guest56135> http://i.imgur.com/Ms0jqMI.png
<Kilos> Guest56135, what did you do
<Kilos> thats better
<ThatGraemeGuy> no idea
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<mazal> That's the program itself Kilos 
 * ThatGraemeGuy waves
<mazal> I'm refering to def files for when you want to update a pc manually that don't have internet
<Kilos> might be an option once installed
<Kilos> but without net i have no idea
<mazal> For example I dl the manual definitions file for our av once a week. Then I have it with me in the field and update stand-alone pc's
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> And when I format I update with that file first
<Kilos> it checks for updates all the time
<mazal> Then even the pc's that have internet have a small incremental update after that
<mazal> Saves plenty of data
<Kilos> yeah
<mazal> Is like apt cache for av lol
<Kilos> maybe one can install it to a stick
<mazal> So is always the first thing when looking at av I look if their site have manual update files or if it only works with updating straight from the net
<Kilos> you gotta experiment i got no place in nut to remember win stuff
<mazal> We have entered an era where you simply can't run pc's without inet anymore hey
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> mazal, why not do your dvd stuff on 12.04
<Kilos> and file a bug report of whats broken in 13 whatever it dont work with
<Kilos> so the next release is fixed and maybe even you will get a work aroung for the release it dont work on
<Kilos> work around
<mazal> I don't have a 12.04 at home Kilos 
<Kilos> install one alongside man
<mazal> I never do that
<mazal> I have a very specific and partition layout and 2nd os will mess that up lol
<mazal> And I never been a fan of the dual boot thing
<Kilos> i run 12.04 kde unity and 10.10 on one pc with option where to boot from
<mazal> BUT...if I can get another usb hdd I will install to that
<Kilos> but each on its own drive
<mazal> I used to that some time ago , but it got to complicated to go change the bios order every time and remember what drive is what
<Kilos> no man its simple
<Kilos> you get the choice in grub menu
<mazal> But is nice idea , will check if I can find a 2.5" external somewhere
<Kilos> get the most important one to boot first then run sudo update-grub from it
<Kilos> hi there drussell 
<mazal> With current internal that will be to big job. Will have re-partition the whole drive and one is 1.5tb with data on it :(
<mazal> Will be easier to just install to a external and plug in when needed
<mazal> But...then again....my backups run every night including the big data partition. So don't have much to backup , just a lot to put back..hmmm
<Kilos> hmm...
<mazal> Ag nee man oom Kilos , jy gee my idees nou en dis baie werk man :-)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> werk is goed. hou jou uit die moeilikhead
<mazal> Ek het te veel werk alreeds
<mazal> En ek is soet seun , maakie moeilikheid nie hehehehe
<Kilos> hehe
 * drussell waves to Kilos 
<Kilos> i might disappear, gonna plug in router
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> Superhuman, it killed internet again so i purged iptables gufw and ufw now it dont kill 3g anymore
<Kilos> now just gotta set pc as gateway to the stars
<Kilos> anytime, no rush at all
<magespawn> Kilos can you remember where you set the gateway last time?
<Kilos> last time i set it in nm with the same ip as my pc
<Kilos> nm wired eth0 edit
<Kilos> then 1pv4\
<Kilos> ipv4
<Kilos> just dunno what to put in there this time
<magespawn> let me check
<magespawn> in nm did you set the ipv4 settings to manual?
<Kilos> yes otherwise they dont give you options
<magespawn> are you on automatic/dhcp at the moment?
<Kilos> ive tried that
<magespawn> what is it set at right now?
<Kilos> no manual
<Kilos> and dns servers i put in 8.8.8.8
<Kilos> would be easier if i could just get the router to see the arab modem 
<Kilos> but then dunno how ill iftop it
<Kilos> im bang to fiddle in its settings
<magespawn> what ip address do you get for ifconfig
<Kilos> i used this command to set it
<Kilos> sudo ip addr add 192.168.1.1/24 dev eth0
<Kilos> ifconfig gives me
<Kilos>  inet addr:192.168.1.1  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<Superhuman> your router will be on 192.168.1.254
<magespawn> okay then the everything except the the gateway is set then Kilos?
<Kilos> ya i can get to it with browser
<Kilos> i put my ip in gateway too now
<Kilos> maybe there is a command for setting gateway
<Squirm> Kilos: just remember, using `ip addr` to set your IP will only work until you restart
<Kilos> not sure if nm is so good
<Squirm> you want to set your default gateway on the command line?
<Kilos> will it remember it if its cli
<Squirm> no
<Superhuman> Setting route via command line: sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1 && netstat -rn
<Superhuman> netstat -rn give you your routing table.
<Kilos> nm didnt work with ip addy yesterday we had to use command line
<Squirm> Kilos: you can set it on cli and it will work. but it will only work until restart
<magespawn> Superhuman: could Kilos not set the gateway and such on the router?
<Squirm> I'd think you'd have to
<Superhuman> if he sets up dhcp on the router (or the pc), one of the settings is the default gateway to use. Which every dhcp host then gets.
<Squirm> ok
<Superhuman> the router doesn't need to connect to the pc, it is basically acting as a normal router, it doesn't need internet connection (unless you update firmware)
<Superhuman> wifi routers (not modems) are just normal routers with little more setup.
<magespawn> i was thinking for the rest of the network devices, if they try to use the router as the gateway automatically they would fail to get internet
<Superhuman> yes, they would
<magespawn> ahh okay i understand, so the router will get the default gateway from the pc
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> one of those last commands killed 3g connection again even thought it still showed connected
<Kilos> ill try connect router again and see what happens
<Kilos> Maaz, hi
 * Maaz waves to Kilos
<Superhuman> Kilos, the gateway doesn't need to be set on the pc, since it is the gateway. Only non-gateway devices need to be set.
<Kilos> yay
<Superhuman> Maaz: beer
<Maaz> Superhuman: Sorry...
<Superhuman> damnit...who drinks all the beers?
<Kilos> too early for beer
<Superhuman> Never too early!
<Kilos> Maaz, beer
<Maaz> hmm... Kilos look in the fridge
<Kilos> he knows i dont drink
<Superhuman> whiskey tango foxtrot!
<Superhuman> discrimination!!
<Kilos> hehe
 * Kilos throws a beer to Superhuman 
<magespawn> it is all in the punctuation, which most definately is important
<magespawn> lo
<Kilos> Maaz, botsnack
<Maaz> thanks, Kilos
<Squirm> Maaz: beer
<Maaz> Squirm look in the fridge my friend
<Squirm> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> Thank you thank you, munch munch chomp chomp
<Kilos> maybe i gotta use these commands like with server back then
<Kilos> iptables -A INPUT -m state --state NEW ! -i ppp+ -j ACCEPT
<Kilos> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp+ -j MASQUERADE
<mazal> gotta remaster
<mazal> l8tr all
<Kilos> oh iptables is purged
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<Kilos> eeek 799 peeps on #android
<Kilos> nosy ThatGraemeGuy ?
<Kilos> hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy> 799 idlers
<Kilos> i hope thats the right place to ask for help
<ThatGraemeGuy> with?
<Kilos> ive just stated the prob there
<Kilos> i have a problem trying to install android-x86 to my intel pc
<Kilos> <Kilos> it gets to "detecting android-x86 and prints pages of ..........
<Kilos> doesnt even get to partitioning
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah
<Kilos> if it actually installed it could be good for older pcs because its only 186meg
<ThatGraemeGuy> i don't think android apps translate very well to a kb/mouse interface
<ThatGraemeGuy> i tried it in virtualbox, it's clunky
<Kilos> i think its trying to detect an android device to install to which is wrong if its an iso for pcs
<ThatGraemeGuy> and a large percentage of my apps in the play store were not installable for whatever reason
<Kilos> eish
<ThatGraemeGuy> its pretty much a toy project in its current state
<Kilos> maybe one needs to find the dev channel on irc
<ThatGraemeGuy> #android-dev is for app development
<Kilos> #android-root - for discussion related to off-label uses of hardware
<Kilos> ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> To communicate with us real-time, join the irc channel #android-x86 at irc.freenode.net.
<ThatGraemeGuy> now i'm no genius, but .....
<ThatGraemeGuy> ;-)
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> maybe they are all in the states
<magespawn> hah
<Kilos> the stupid thing must look for a hdd not android
<magespawn> what was that about a craftsman blaming their tools?
<ThatGraemeGuy> how can it look for android? it is android o_O
<Kilos> yeah stupid hey
<Kilos> pointed at the wrong thing
<Kilos> oh my even maaz split
<Kilos> and most of the android peeps
<Kilos> must be a prob in the states
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> yeah welcome back from me too
<inetpro_> hmm... and what do we have here?
<inetpro_> what is wrong with freenode today?
<magespawn> later all home time
<Kilos> k magespawn 
<Kilos> -mquin- [Global Notice] As you've probably observed, we're experiencing a bit of network disruption. Please bear with us while we look into it.
<Kilos> -tomaw- [Global notice] Quick services restart incoming...
<Kilos> hi georgelappies 
<Kilos> yo JoTraGo 
<inetpro> ai!
<georgelappies> hi Kilos, how are you diong
<georgelappies> doing oops
<Kilos> good ty and you
<georgelappies> good thanks
<Kilos> als bietjie siek vandag inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: duidelik
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, looks like i will first have to install the plop thing
<Kilos> http://www.murga-linux.com/puppy/viewtopic.php?t=86514&sid=b293ac1a004cc7772ec019b11a055b13
<Kilos> plop boot-manager
<mazal> Oom Kilos , I found and external and wanted to put 12.04 on , but now my iso isn't working :-(
<Kilos> aw
<mazal> Burning an older iso now I still have in my backups
<mazal> Hope that works
<Kilos> why not mazal 
<mazal> Just show a grey screen
<Kilos> eish
<mazal> So is obviously another graphics thing
<Kilos> yip
<mazal> Ubuntu and it's graphics issues *sigh*
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> I hope my old iso works
<mazal> Not gonna do a complete new one
<mazal> Way too much time and data
<Kilos> if it doesnt put the old card back
<mazal> No way , then my 13.04 is broken
<Kilos> no man just till you have 12.04 installed with the correct drivers
<mazal> Nou praat oom van BAIE werk
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> Net om 1 program te laat werk
<mazal> I don't think so
<Kilos> ek het n gigabyte pc wat so is
<Kilos> 7 werk op een kaart en ubuntu op n ander ene
<mazal> These screen guys need to sort out their stuff
<mazal> Always graphics issues
<Kilos> yeah the all linuxes probs
<mazal> Is the first time ever that a remaster iso fail on any pc I use
<mazal> Weird part is , graphics drivers isn't included in the iso
<mazal> So it might be a 12.04 thing with this new Nvidia card of mine
<mazal> Last time I used 12.04 it was an ATI
<Kilos> ya once installed you type additional in dash and it will find the right driver
<mazal> And how to install if you can't see anything lol
<mazal> Ok , older iso burned. Rebooting , wish me luck :P
<Kilos> good luck
<mazal> Nope , same thing
<Kilos> eish
<mazal> Oh well , good bye 12.04 and dvdstyler
<Kilos> just change cards
<mazal> No that is way too much work just for one app
<mazal> Not worth it
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Wat gaan ek nou met die external maak
<mazal> Het hom spesiaal diep uit 'n boks uitgekrap :-(
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> epos hom na my
<mazal> Aaaaah ek weet !
<mazal> Ek gaan my huidige Ubu op hom install as 'n "recovery os" om in myne se data in te kom in case of emergency
<mazal_recovery> It works nicely :-)
<mazal_recovery> Oom Kilos , I have a question
<Kilos> lekker
<Kilos> ya
<mazal_recovery> Ok so now I am on my external drive ne
<Kilos> ja
<mazal_recovery> During install I chose to install grub direct to it (sdb)
<Kilos> you are on it now
<mazal_recovery> That's how I want it , I choose it first in BIOS when wanting to boot to it
<mazal_recovery> Don't want to mess with sda main drive
<Kilos> so now do sudo update-grub
<mazal_recovery> Now , when I am on it like now
<mazal_recovery> Currently it is sharp
<Kilos> it should give you the boot options in grub menu
<mazal_recovery> But what happens when there is an Kernel update , are the updater gonna install the new grub to sdb (the current drive I am on) or is it gonna install it to sda and mess with that ?
<mazal_recovery> Will the updater automatically see I am on sdb and update sdb's grub ?
<Kilos> you have to choose which drive to boot from then do update from that drive
<Kilos> each one does its own updates that way
<Kilos> they dont interfere with each other here
<mazal_recovery> And the updater will write the new grub to the drive you booted with ?
<Kilos> yip
<mazal_recovery> Ah good , don't want this drive to mess with the internal one
<Kilos> it shouldnt imo
<mazal_recovery> En ek was slim
<Kilos> hoekom
<mazal_recovery> Remembered the apt cache trick so already copied sda's apt cache to this drive , so when it updates won't need to download anything :-)
<Kilos> lol i do that by using rsync to somewhere
<mazal_recovery> Mine too , every night
<Kilos> you can use your external for that
<mazal_recovery> Cool , so mi recovery drive is ready
<Kilos> to store packages and copy your /home
<mazal_recovery> I want to see Windoooze do this , install a full os with ALL apps in 15min
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> lol
<mazal_recovery> Thank you remastersys
<mazal_recovery> Ok , so now I have enough space on this drive left to play with K as well maybe
<mazal_recovery> When I have time
<mazal_recovery> Then don't have to mess with main drive
<Kilos> thats why i use 3 drives
<mazal_recovery> And the rest free NTFS space
<Kilos> even though they all in the pc they are independant from each other
<mazal_recovery> So if I use ot for recovery that there is space to copy data too
<mazal_recovery> Just a pitty it is so small
<Kilos> size?
<mazal_recovery> 250 overall
<mazal_recovery> Used 50 for this os
<Kilos> 250 meg?
<mazal_recovery> gig
<Kilos> gig
<mazal_recovery> Very small
<mazal_recovery> Gonna leave another 50 for "play" , like K or X and so on
<Kilos> gig you are talking about
<mazal_recovery> Then I have 150 for data transfer in recovery situation
<mazal_recovery> Yes , gig
<Kilos> but why the ntfs partition
<Kilos> thats big man
<Kilos> 250 gig is large
<mazal_recovery> That's small , I work with 2tb drives
<mazal_recovery> This is an ooooooooooooold one
<Kilos> hehe spoiled brat
<mazal_recovery> NTFS so that anything can access the data copied to it
<Kilos> aha
<mazal_recovery> ext4 too much permission issues in such situations
<Kilos> i love ext4 win pcs cant even see it
<mazal_recovery> I had many a headache before when I needed to put back data that was on ext4 backup drives
<mazal_recovery> Since then ALL my backup drives , except the clones are NTFS
<Kilos> eina
<mazal_recovery> My server backup I couldn't even access with gksudo nautilus
<mazal_recovery> on a ext4 drive
<mazal_recovery> I had to manually go and change the whole tree to different owner
<mazal_recovery> And then change it back again after putting the data back
<Kilos> permisions?
<mazal_recovery> Since then , only clones ext4 , the rest all NTFS. Then I can get to my data on any system
<mazal_recovery> Yeah the permissions is a nightmare when you plug that drive into another system
<mazal_recovery> Ok , this drive is nicely partitioned now. I saw that "disk" did not ask me if I want the 2nd partition to be a primary partition ?
<mazal_recovery> Does it make it a primary automatically ?
<Kilos> look at chown
<Kilos> but use with cars
<Kilos> care
<mazal_recovery> Hey hey , what is this !!! I see "create image" and "restore image" option when I go to "more option" on a partition in the disks app
<Kilos> you might need to tell bios which drive to boot from first
<mazal_recovery> This needs some investigation :-)
<mazal_recovery> I wonder if this makes an exact image , including the boot sector ?
<Kilos> where you found that
<mazal_recovery> The application "disks"
<Kilos> disk utility
<mazal_recovery> If you click on a drive that is not mounted
<mazal_recovery> Yeah
<mazal_recovery> And then on the gear icon
<Kilos> ah
<mazal_recovery> It opens a list of options
<mazal_recovery> One of them is "create disk image"
<mazal_recovery> I wonder if there is more info about it on ubuntu site ?
<Kilos> try man disk utility
<mazal_recovery> I can never remember that site's addy
<mazal_recovery> wiki.ubuntu.com ?
<Kilos> ?
<mazal_recovery> or was it help.ubuntu.com
<Kilos> i dunno if man has pages for disk utility
<mazal_recovery> Gonna def try find more info on that
<mazal_recovery> Ok ,gonna boot back to main drive
<Kilos> Maaz, google disk utility man pages
<Maaz> Kilos: "diskutil(8) Mac OS X Manual Page - Apple Developer" http://developer.apple.com/library/mac/#documentation/Darwin/Reference/ManPages/man8/diskutil.8 :: "Disk Utility - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_Utility :: "Palimpsest Disk Utility Manual - GNOME Library" https://help.gnome.org/users/palimpsest/ :: "Palimpsest Disk
<Maaz> Utility Manual" https://help.gnome.org/users/palimpsest/stable/ :: "diskutil OSX Man Page | …
<mazal> Can't find anything on that
<mazal> Nice , jsut found out I can mount an iso in disk utility and view it in nautilus 
<Kilos> sorry i was busy with android
<Kilos> night all . sleep tight
<mazal> Nag oom , lekker slaap
<Kilos> dankie seun jy ook
<inetpro> mazal: eish, you make me cringe!
<inetpro> you really prefer NTFS?
<mazal> For drive that holds backup data yes
<inetpro> if it's windows backup data sure, but Linux backups?
<mazal> Yep is better
<inetpro> ai!
<mazal> Except for the clones
<inetpro> you loose all Linux file attributes if you do that
<mazal> You don't want that on data
<mazal> Remember I'm talking raw data like music , pics , videos etc.
<inetpro> hmm... you maybe, not me
<mazal> On the active machine or server of course you need it , but in the backup it is much quicker and easier to get to them if they not restricted by permissions
<inetpro> you talk as if Linux file permissions are really so difficult to manage
<inetpro> it's simple, really
<inetpro> NTFS permissions can make you fail big time as well
<inetpro> all depends how you use it
<mazal> It's one step less if you need to restore , and it all depends on the situation as well
 * inetpro hates proprietary NTFS with a passion
<mazal> For example , lets say my docs is backed up on an ext4 drive
<mazal> Now on my new install I changed my username
<inetpro> why would you do that?
<mazal> I'm gonna have to changed ownership on all of them
<mazal> If they on a ntfs , I have full access and permission is changed automatically when copying in
<mazal> I had another situation where the backup changed all permission from username to UUID. With that situation I couldn't even access the data with gksudo nautilus
<mazal> I had to first change the ownership to username and then I could access it
<mazal> Is just little unneccesary steps on a restore that wastes time
<inetpro> hmm... something sounds fishy here
<mazal> Nothing fishy , just making it easier for myself
<inetpro> how can the backup change all permission from username to UUID? 
<mazal> It is a sync made with parted magic
<inetpro> doesn't make sense to me
<mazal> Wasn't made from in ubuntu , and I was stunned also
<inetpro> what you say doesn't make sense
<mazal> When I plugged that drive into an ubuntu box everything was uuid
<mazal> I dunno , that's what happened
<inetpro> you mean the words 'uuid'?
<inetpro> s/words/word/
<mazal> No the owner for example brom barrydk to uuid 500
<mazal> So it was totally locked on the Ubuntu box I lugged it into
<inetpro> ahh, but that is really simple
<mazal> But unnessesary
<mazal> I fixed it with chown yes , but I don't need that extra step retrieving data out of a backup
<inetpro> it just means that the files belonged to UID 500 previously and your uid on the new system was probably something like 1000 
<mazal> Yeah I know
<mazal> And like I said , fixed it with chown
<mazal> My point is , it is an unnecessary step
<mazal> Backed up data don't need those ownerships and permissions
<mazal> Only system backups does
<inetpro> if you're really dealing with NTFS you would have the same issues moving stuff across systems with different usernames
<mazal> Never had a problem
<mazal> NTFS doesn't take the linux permissions
<inetpro> you sure you really backing up to NTFS and not VFAT?
<mazal> Yep , NTFS
<inetpro> ok, but then your username didn't really change
<inetpro> it was just the UID that changed
<mazal> No , the one the UUID changed was a backup to an ext4 drive
<mazal> I used to backup to ext4
<inetpro> from what OS?
<mazal> Untill I got those permissions issues
<mazal> Ubuntu and parted magic
<inetpro> explain what you mean with parted magic?
<mazal> Oh , and once it changed to root
<mazal> And then after that backups failed for more than a week before I picked it up
<inetpro> you mean the parted magic OS?
<mazal> Parted magic I use for full clones , that have to be done to ext4 as well
<mazal> Have no choice there
<mazal> But the Ubuntu ones also used to run to ext4 , and changed that to NTFS
<inetpro> ai!
<mazal> I had various issues with it , so just changed to ntfs
<inetpro> that hurts man
<mazal> The one where it changed to root was my own mistake though
<mazal> My normal daily backups I run with plain rsync's. So I was in terminal , making a remaster iso , but that is done in root mode
<mazal> So forgot to exit root mode before running daily , bang everything changed to root
<mazal> Didn't know realise it
<inetpro> sounds like you're doing something wrong, but then I don't know your needs
<mazal> Following days backups fails because no permission to verwrite those files lol
<mazal> No , I am just making it easier on myself
<inetpro> I would really not jump between filesystems like that if I was you
<inetpro> can mess things up big time
<mazal> I basically just removed the need for chown in certain cases
<mazal> Why ?
<inetpro> you can easily script chown into your procedure if it boils down to it
<inetpro> how much data are you talking about here anyway?
<mazal> Another thing I got once , pc crashed badly enough for re-install. Only thing I had to burn iso with was a Win 7 laptop. So couldn't access my iso's in the backup.
<mazal> Sjoe , a lot , bout 1tb
<inetpro> others users' data?
<mazal> Nope , my own
<mazal> Software , videos , music etc
<inetpro> you can always boot up with a live cd
<mazal> I didn't have one
<mazal> I had to burn one of my iso
<mazal> And that NEVER happened again. After that always have latest burned iso on dvd and usb
<inetpro> get one and get rid of that proprietary stuffs
<mazal> Why ?
<mazal> I only got unneccesary problems with my backups to ext4
<inetpro> what else do you need windows for?
<mazal> Problems I got wasn't with Windows , was with Ubuntu
<mazal> Or you mean why is Windows on my laptop ?
<inetpro> exactly
<inetpro> you still talk as if windows is this magic potion that everyone still needs 
<mazal> Nooooooooooooooooooo
<mazal> I hate windows
<mazal> I never talked windows up
<inetpro> so why you still depend on it's filesystem
<mazal> All I am saying the whole time is I don't need the permissions and ownerships in my backup data
<mazal> And don't want it there as it made me struggle before
<inetpro> the problem is with your backup procedure, not your permissions as such
<mazal> NTFS just happens not to keep linux permissions , is why I use it
<mazal> Backup procedure is fine
<mazal> Is just a simple linux fact that user that transfers the data owns the data and can't be accessed on system without that same user
<mazal> Nothing wrong with that
<mazal> And I'm not saying there is
<inetpro> root owns everything
<mazal> It is just my preference to not have ownerships in my backed up data is all
<mazal> And I know is easy fixable with things like chown , done it , knows how it works. Just don't want that extra step
<mazal> As well as preventing blonde mistakes like my root one also
 * inetpro prefers to keep file attributes in tact as far as possible
<mazal> The one thing I do that is with my clones. There I run rsync's to ext4 with full permissions settings in place. System files I don't muck about
<mazal> But I have yet to see or hear a good reason to do that with just raw data
<inetpro> A life spent making mistakes is not only more honorable, but more useful than a life spent doing nothing -- George Bernard Shaw 
<mazal> Exactly
<inetpro> what I'm trying to say is that you should learn from your mistakes and move on
<inetpro> storing linux based backups on NTFS just for the sake of trimming file attributes is a mistake
<mazal> Why ?
<inetpro> it's unnecessary 
<mazal> No it isn't
<mazal> Mounts easier , copies back easier
<inetpro> only because you know it
<mazal> That's another little niggle I had
<mazal> ext4 externals kept mounting as root
<inetpro> get to know your new OS
<mazal> It's not new to me
<inetpro> how long have you been using it?
<mazal> 2002
<inetpro> hmm.... 
<mazal> Not ubuntu though
<mazal> Started with RH
<inetpro> and you still depend on NTFS?
<mazal> No , I make things easier for myself
<inetpro> you really have to part with that MS tax?
<mazal> If there were any good reason to keep raw data backups on ext4 I would have , but there isn't
<mazal> I'm gonna crash. Enjoy the rest of the evening.
<inetpro> but hang on, what about performance?
<inetpro> ai!
<kbmonkey> hello o/
#ubuntu-za 2013-07-06
<Kilos> morning all
<mazal> More oom
<mazal> Morning all
<mazal> Anybody know of a good litte indicator app that displays info on hdd. Size , space used , space left ?
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Kilos> disk usage analyser?
<mazal> I want something that runs permanently
<mazal> Like a little indicator app
<Kilos> what does google say
<Kilos> Maaz, google disk usage indicator on ubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: "What Application Indicators are available? - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available :: "indicator - disk usage statistics tools - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/296911/disk-usage-statistics-tools :: "10 Awesome Indicator Applets for Ubuntu's Unity Desktop" http://www.howtogeek.com/118908/10
<Maaz> -awesome-indicator-applets-for-ubuntus-unity-desktop/ :: "10 Useful Application Indicators fo…
<mazal> So far only ones that shows activity like indicator-multiload for example
<Kilos> Maaz, google 10 Awesome Indicator Applets for Ubuntu's Unity Desktop
<Maaz> Kilos: "10 Awesome Indicator Applets for Ubuntu's Unity Desktop" http://www.howtogeek.com/118908/10-awesome-indicator-applets-for-ubuntus-unity-desktop/ :: "10 Awesome Indicator Applets for Ubuntu's Unity Desktop | Ubuntu ..." http://www.ubuntu-news.net/2012/07/17/10-awesome-indicator-applets-for-ubuntus-unity-desktop/ :: "Top 10 Ubuntu 11.04 Unity Panel Applets -
<Maaz> Softpedia News" http://news.softpedia.com/news/Top-10-Ubuntu-11-04-Unity-Panel-Applets-20…
<Kilos> isnt there one in that ten
<mazal> Going through them now
<Kilos> i dunno if peeps worry about things like that with all the big drives available
<mazal> My / partition not that big , like to keep an eye on it
<Kilos> size?
<mazal> I wonder if a simple script using df -h > sometextfile.txt that runs with cron will work
<mazal> Then just needs to remember to check the file regularly lol
<mazal> If I could figure out a way to mail the file to myself that would be nice
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> Sharp , got it in cron to run every evening , now how to get it to mail that file to myself ?
<Kilos> whew you clever hey
<Kilos> why you ask me for help
<mazal> Nah , I'm not clever lol
<mazal> That command just struck me as we used it a while back on our server
<mazal> Now I need a really nice idea how to make that file draw my attention and not forget about it
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> How about adding a command for gedit to open the file when it's created ?
<mazal> Then in theory it should just pop up
<mazal> sharp , it works. Now will just wait and see when cron runs it if it also works then
<magespawn> good morning all
<magespawn> mazal can you put all the scripting you use to do all that up on a pastebin or something, i would appreciate it.
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> how are things this saturday Kilos ?
<Kilos> ok ty magespawn android be stupid, it cant see a formatted ide drive
<magespawn> do they list any restictions on the website?
<Kilos> found one that says you must first boot from another os poppy or something and use that insatller
<Kilos> plop
<Kilos> ? i forget
<magespawn> well that could also explain why the iso is small, it might need the underlying os to run
<Kilos> it looks for some android drive to install to
<Kilos> if i boot from the live cd and plug in a stick with android on it sees it immediately
<Kilos> but not the hdd
<magespawn> you cant copy the android to the harddrive?
<Kilos> im thinking of connecting the drive here through usb adapter and putting it on there with unetbootin
<Kilos> nope i tried 
<magespawn> you can try running it from the usb if you want, i have done that with ubuntu
<Kilos> ill find a way around it. just takes lotsa time
<Kilos> ya but i dont wanna mess here too much
<Kilos> want android apart on other pc
<Kilos> got a 40g drive ill use
<magespawn> ahh well, we wouldn't want life to be too easy now would we
<Kilos> hahaha
<mazal> Morning magespawn 
<mazal> It's so short I can paste here
<mazal> Just 2 command
<mazal> sssssssssssss
<mazal> commandssssssssssssssssssssss
<mazal> Shees I spell terrible :P
<magespawn> coop mazal 
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> or type terrible
<mazal> That to
<mazal> tooooo ai !!
<mazal> executable sh file
<mazal> !#/bin/bash
<Kilos> you okes must go back to school and get your parents money back
<mazal> df -h > /home/diskusage,txt
<mazal> dot sot txt ag nee man
<mazal> df -h > /home/diskusage.txt
<mazal> ish
<mazal> grrrrrrrrrrrr neee
<mazal> let me start AGAIN
<mazal> Wat gaan vanmore
<mazal> #!/bin/bash
<mazal> df -h /home/mazal/diskusage.txt
<mazal> gedit /home/mazal/diskusage.txt
<mazal> then just add the file to be executed by cron in your crontab for when suits you
<magespawn> cool ty
<mazal> neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<mazal> second one still wrong
<magespawn> now what?
<magespawn> lol
<mazal> df -h > /home/mazal/diskusage.txt
<mazal> shorted the >
<mazal> So it's
<mazal> #!/bin/bash
<mazal> df -h > /home/mazal/diskusage.txt
<mazal> gedit /home/mazal/diskusage.txt
<mazal> yay !!! :-)
<Kilos> dont you copy/paste mazal 
<Kilos> helps lots for spelling mistakes
<mazal> Kilos, if I knew I'm gonna type this bad this morning I would have :)
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Started last night actually
<mazal> Too much what's app me thinks
<Kilos> eish i looked at getting whatsapp for here but major job that
<Kilos> all the android stuff to install
<magespawn> i still tend to try and type properly even with sms style communication
<magespawn> if you are going to try and run android anyway, maybe it would work then Kilos
<Kilos> yeah ill get it working on other pc sometime then share 3g and use it that way
<Kilos> dont wanna mess my buntus
<magespawn> mazal i am going to use the script on my laptop only has a 20gig harddrive
<magespawn> nice idea Kilos
<magespawn> have one or two installs/pc for communication
<Kilos> i will first look into what all android can do. that other pc i use for messing with stuff
<Kilos> but with whatsapp it already has an advantage
<magespawn> i think that is a very cool way to do it
<Kilos> i read so much stuff my head is still spinning
<Kilos> it seems it sees uefi drives not mbr drives
<Kilos> till one has some android stuff there anyway
<Squirm[M]> Morning 
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<magespawn> hi Squirm[M]
<mazal> Morning Squirm[M] 
<mazal> Anybody know what ubuntu-geoip does and how important it is ?
<mazal> Looks like it's something that resolved incoming ip's to country names
<magespawn> no idea mazal
<mazal> I found some info , it tells php from which country a visitor is so you can create multi language web sites.
<mazal> Now I wonder why is it on my pc. Needs to be on a server
<magespawn> localised for each visitor
<mazal> Every startup I get the "Ubuntu experienced a critical error" and that app is the cause
<magespawn> do they do that by ip or by pulling info from the users pc and/or browser
<Squirm[M]> it'll be IP
<mazal> By ip , didn't read much. But it seems there is a ip database you add and configure for it
<magespawn> if that is all it is doing then it should be safe to remove
<Squirm[M]> It's possible to determine which ip is assigned in which country
<magespawn> doesn't always work too well though
<Squirm[M]> If you google an address, you could even find it
<mazal> Gonna remove it
<mazal> Hope I don't break anything
<magespawn> at one stage whenever i used my cell c the sites thought i was in west africa somewhere
<magespawn> one way to find out
<mazal> It works with geoclue it seems
<mazal> I wonder if any of my apps are using this
<mazal> " GeoClue provides applications access to various geographical information
<mazal> sources using a D-Bus API or a C library.
<mazal> This package provides a positioning backend for GeoClue.
<mazal> It uses the IP geolocation database (http://geoip.ubuntu.com/lookup)"
<Kilos> hi AndChat-503424 
<Kilos> magespawn, inetbootin dont see a hdd in a usb bridge
 * Kilos cries
<Kilos> haha its you Squirm 
<Kilos> it wants to see usb flash not a hdd on a bridge
<Squirm> meh
<Squirm> went out onto the field, so wifi was on and off
<Squirm> crashed my R/C plane :/
<Squirm> apoxy should work though
<Squirm> I'm annoyed
<Kilos> ouch, damaged?
<Kilos> bad?
<Squirm> doesn't seem that bad
<Squirm> like I said, apoxy should work
<Squirm> ...I hope
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> go win that chopper and nexus 
<Kilos> you have the chopper ill have the nexus
<Squirm> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-r0gtkzUiGJs/UWbAduPS5zI/AAAAAAAAAVc/cN_37sGlMCE/w872-h654-no/20130327_170810.jpg
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hate it when using usbs it kills my 3g
 * mazal fiddles
<Kilos> hmm... installing from 2g flash onto a 4g flash
<Kilos> failed to create data.image
<Kilos> grrr
<mazal> You installing Ubuntu to a flash drive Kilos ?
<Kilos> no android-x86
<Kilos> trying anyway
<Kilos> eish now it says warning--not an asus product
<Kilos> sigh
<mazal> Sounds challenging
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> 3 days struggling
<mazal> I'm in the mood for something new on that spare partition , but dunno what
<mazal> Used K , X and L before. Want to play with something else
<Kilos> try android for pc
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> Nooooooooo
<mazal> Ek willie sukkel nie , ek wil speel :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ill work it out then tell you how
<mazal> Do they give it for free ?
<Kilos> ya its linux
<mazal> Then why did so many phone manufacturers blame their high prices on " Cos it has Android "
<Kilos> maybe the further developement or just because peeps are money mad
<magespawn> android as far as i know has always been foss
<magespawn> they do not need to develope it any further, they get a os that they customise to their hardware for nothing
<mazal> Gmf , just shows you 
<mazal> Is it this site Kilos http://www.android-x86.org/ ?
<Kilos> sec ill look
<Kilos> actually wait 
<Kilos> i had a page with lotsa info and links
<mazal> LOL I love yhis statement on that site " If you are lucky, the installation will begin, and you will see the progress bar. "
<mazal> Oops I see it can't install on a drive with another os
<Kilos> ya they say it can
<mazal> Or yes you can , but then have to add them manually in grub
<mazal> Hmm , this will be nice toy for a seperate hard drive. Or stick like you are doing
<Kilos> this was one place i looked
<Kilos> for if it dont see hdd
<Kilos> http://www.murga-linux.com/puppy/viewtopic.php?t=86514&sid=b293ac1a004cc7772ec019b11a055b13
<mazal> It looks like it only supports certain laptops and motherboards though
<mazal> The iso's even contain the manufacturer names
<Kilos> it seems to love usb goodies
<Kilos> there is a smaller iso that dont have the asus in
<Kilos> 76m or something
<Kilos> the asus one is 186m
<Kilos> let me know if you find one without a manufacturers name in
<mazal> I found one , but it's in the development section
<mazal> android-x86-4.2-20130228.iso
<Kilos> size?
<mazal> Found that one
<mazal> Dunno if it means anything to you
<mazal> 196mb
<Kilos> ya no manufacturers name in
<Kilos> ill get it tonight if i can stay awake ty
<Kilos> whats the link
<mazal> https://android-x86.googlecode.com/files/android-x86-4.2-20130228.iso
<Kilos> ty
<mazal> I just saw it's the same link the guy in that post you refered has
<magespawn> maybe you need a generic 
<Kilos> whats that
<mazal> I'm downloading it and gonna boot it live cd and see what happens
<Kilos> ok
<mazal> You get error complaining about manufacturer ne ?
<magespawn> well i would assume the ones with a manufacturers name in it has been customised for those machines
<Kilos> we need to find a plain one
<Kilos> might even work if you have a touch screeen
<mazal> We'll see what this dev one does
<mazal> My pc mos seems very tempremental
<Kilos> http://code.google.com/p/android-x86/downloads/
<Kilos> whats that
<Kilos> maybe there is one not specific to any pc make
<mazal> That's where that one is lying that I gave you the link off
<mazal> And description just say " live and installation "
<mazal> Doesn't mention a manufacturer
<Kilos> eish we gotta find one not for asus
<mazal> Hang on oom , that one is downloading here
<Kilos> ok
<mazal> ETA 17 min , then gonna burn and boot
<Kilos> lets hope
<Kilos> the asus one is just a waste of dat
<Kilos> grrr
<mazal> 7min
<mazal> burning
<Kilos> hmm...
<mazal> It's 197mb sorry , not 196
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> what you burn with?
<mazal> Brasero
<Kilos> i prefer k3b
<mazal> I use k3b for data
<Kilos> was a reason for it a while back but i forgot what
<mazal> Brasero mess up data disks , but is fine for iso's
<Kilos> verify function maybe
<Kilos> and it makes them smaller i think
<mazal> Smaller ?
<Kilos> ya less data
<mazal> Ok , I'm booting ;)
<Kilos> i wanted to burn an iso to cd and brasero said cd too small and k3b worked
<mazal> Will report back
<Kilos> ok
<magespawn> i wonder if he will get back here on the android
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> andchat is the built in irc client
<magespawn> would be cool to have one interface across all devices
<magespawn> gotta go out bbl
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<mazal> Doesn't work Kilos 
<mazal> Just hangs
<Kilos> aw same thing??
<Kilos> oh my
<mazal> Comes up with the cd menu , I chose live mode. Decompressing kernel and then nothing further
<Kilos> try that other installer
<mazal> Tried again and chose live mode vesa , same result
<Kilos> thats when it doesnt see the hdd
<mazal> You want me to see if I put it on usb stick and boot usb ?
<Kilos> the minute i plug in a stick it sees it
<Xethron> Hello Kilos 
<Kilos> we onna android mission
<mazal> Putting the iso on usb now
<mazal> Then gonna try booting with that
<Kilos> enetbootin?
<Kilos> unetbootin
<mazal> unetbootin
<mazal> ya
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> Ok done
<mazal> Rebooting
<mazal> Nope
<mazal> Same thing , just hangs
<mazal> On both live mode and live vesa mode
<mazal> So decided to try the install
<Kilos> thats what i did but it says warning not an asus goodie
<mazal> Install went through successfully to another usb stick. But upon rebooting just get the error no operating system
<Kilos> maybe bad download
<mazal> No asus warnings though
<mazal> Or any other manufacturer warnings
<Kilos> you need to tell bios to boot from usb
<Kilos> when you got big downloads use wget
<mazal> Ya I know
<Kilos> as in wget https://android-x86.googlecode.com/files/android-x86-4.2-20130228.iso
<Kilos> if your net drops y6ou use wget -c to continue
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> I think is a matter of thei installer not installing grub correctly
<Kilos> i tried that link with browser and at 5meg it started over
<Kilos> grrr
<mazal> Gonna try once more with a different usb
<mazal> Just to make sure it's not the stick
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> hello uncle Kilos , how r u?
<Kilos> ok ty nlsthzn and you
<nlsthzn> ok... looking forward to the game tonight...
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> go sharks
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> lol
<nlsthzn> lets hope not :p
<mazal> Doesn't work Kilos 
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> Installer runs through fine , even sees all my inter drives
<Kilos> mazal, i get that iso as 206 meg
<mazal> But upon rebooting , operating system missing
<mazal> Their stuff just don't work
<mazal> Or don't want to be installed to usb
<mazal> In nautilus it's 206.6 yes
<Kilos> you dont have the full iso mazal 
<Kilos> oh
<mazal> Remember ubuntu shows the different varient of size
<Kilos> eish well im gonna try it now
<mazal> I dunno if one will have better luck installing to hdd
<Kilos> try
<mazal> But then your current grub will be gone
<Kilos> it might just update it who knows
<mazal> Don't want it to mess with that
<Kilos> not on working drive no
<mazal> No they specifically say it installs grub only for android not for any other os on the drive
<Kilos> it should ask if you wanna install grub and you tick skip
<mazal> But from what I see , their grub install fails completely
<mazal> The stick has the android data after install , but won't boot. Doesn't see there is an os
<mazal> There is something it MIGHT be though
<mazal> But don't have time to test now
<mazal> It might be that it uses dev names and when rebooting and removing the "iso usb" the one that remains have different dev name
<Kilos> yeah /dev/sde1 here
<mazal> Will test when I have time , visitors here now. Gonna install from cd so that dev name don't change
<Squirm> meh
<Squirm> fixed it up
<Squirm> 1s flight time and a crash :/
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> mazal, http://www.android-x86.org/documents/installhowto
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hi kilos
<mazal> Kilos , neewat dit werk nie
<Kilos> i get as far as run
<mazal> Their grub install doesn't work
<Kilos> but it dont run
<mazal> Same here , if I choose to run it immediately after install it just hangs
<mazal> When booting doesn't see the os
<Kilos> than i get only a flashing - on a black screen
<Kilos> grrr
<mazal> They have a lot of work still to make it work
<Kilos> yeah looks like
<Kilos> but some of them have it working on pcs
<Kilos> thatgreameguy got it running in virtual box
<magespawn> ah well, we wouldn't want life to be too easy now, would we?
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Maybe it only wants to run of sda1 , I dunno
<mazal> But the fact that the live cd doesn't even start is already not a good sign
<mazal> magespawn, I see crontab doesn't allow gedit to run
<mazal> For some reason
<Kilos> i think it only sees guid not mbr drives
<mazal> That script was set for 13:30 with me , the file is created but gedit never opened
<mazal> But if works when running the script manually 
<magespawn> wonder why?
<magespawn> let me google
<superfly> mazal: users and x servers
<superfly> mazal: press Ctrl+Alt+F2 and login there. then try running your command
<mazal> magespawn, I think I found why
<mazal> The terminal that invokes gedit are holding it , so when you close the terminal gedit also closes
<mazal> Tested it running manually and that's exactly what happens
<mazal> So my thinking , when cron runs it , no terminal is open so gedit immediately closes again
<mazal> I added & disown at the end of the gedit line
<mazal> Now when I run it manually and close the terminal it stays open
<mazal> Will see if that helps for when cron runs it
<mazal> superfly, it runs fine in a terminal in the unity desktop and creates the file , it just doesn't keep gedit open when cron runs it
<superfly> mazal: there's a huge difference between the terminal in Unity and running from cron
<mazal> That's what I'm trying to figure out superfly 
<superfly> mazal: which is why I told you to switch to a tty (Ctrl+Alt+F2) and then run it
<mazal> I don't want to run it manually
<superfly> and why are you running gedit from cron?!
<mazal> That way I will always have to run manually
<magespawn> how do you get back from tty?
<superfly> mazal: yes, but you'll never discover what the problem is unless you use the same environment as cron
<superfly> in other words, Ctrl+Alt+F2
<superfly> magespawn: Ctrl+Alt+F7
<mazal> ok
<magespawn> cool
<superfly> the GUI is just another tty
<magespawn> like learning new things
<mazal> There it doesn't work at all as there is no display
<mazal> Will just wait for 15:30 and see , think it might work now
<magespawn> how often have you set it to run mazal?
<mazal> superfly, is just a small little 2 command script that gives my disk usage. And the very reason I want it to run automatically is so that I don't forget to run it. Then the second thing is it must get my attention , that's the reason for gedit having to pop up and open the file that was generated
<mazal> I can't think of another way for it to get my attention
<mazal> magespawn, twice a day
<mazal> And an extra test one for 15:30 just too see now
<magespawn> will it right to the same file everytime?
<magespawn> write
<mazal> Yes , it overwrites it
<magespawn> i suppose it would be possible to have it do it when the disk usage gets up to a certain number too
<mazal> It will , but I don't have the scripting knowledge for that
<mazal> Still don't work :(
<mazal> Yes it works !!!
<mazal> You have to tell cron on which screen to run it :)
<mazal> magespawn, you just need to add DISPLAY=:0 to your cron job line , for example :
<mazal> 42 15 * * * DISPLAY=:0 /home/mazal/Documents/Linux_Jobs/diskusage.sh
<magespawn> cool beans
<magespawn> just the DISPLAY=:0 or the whole line
<magespawn> ?
<mazal> 42 15 * * * /home/mazal/Documents/Linux_Jobs/diskusage.sh
<magespawn> right
<mazal> That's the cron line the way it was and not working
<mazal> So cron don't know "where" to invoke the gui app
<mazal> 42 15 * * * DISPLAY=:0 /home/mazal/Documents/Linux_Jobs/diskusage.sh
<mazal> That's the one that works , after the time and days it must run you tell cron where it must open it
<mazal> Onbiously you set the first five columns to your own needs
<mazal> as well as the path to the script
<magespawn> okay i know nothing about cron at all so i will need to do some reading first
<mazal> Oh ok
<mazal> Is easy for straight forward tasks , but can also be setup for more complicated times
<mazal> Can give you a quick explanation of mine if you want ?
<magespawn> okay
<mazal> You edit your cron file in terminal with the command crontab -e
<mazal> You list your current entries with crontab -l
<mazal> Basically you just add one line for every job that cron must run for you
<mazal> The basic format is very simple
<mazal> # m h  dom mon dow   command
<mazal> 00 13 * * * /home/mazal/backupmain.sh
<mazal> 15 20 * * * /home/mazal/backupmain.sh
<mazal> 30 13 * * * DISPLAY=:0 /home/mazal/Documents/Linux_Jobs/diskusage.sh
<mazal> 30 20 * * * DISPLAY=:0 /home/mazal/Documents/Linux_Jobs/diskusage.sh
<mazal> That's how mine looks.
<mazal> First column is the minute value , then hour value , then day of month , then month , then day of week , then the actual command
<magespawn> okay i understand
<magespawn> stars are place holders?
<mazal> Stars mean all
<mazal> So if you look at my first one for example
<magespawn> so every day/month etc
<mazal> at 13:00 , of every day of every month of every weekday that command runs
<mazal> three stars basically means every day
<mazal> Second one is 20:15 every day
<mazal> Only thing that can catch you out sometimes is the minute value that comes first
<mazal> So you use command crontab -e
<mazal> Mine I chose nano as default editor , you add your lines. Save and exit
<magespawn> right 
<mazal> Then you can list with crontab -l to make sure everything is ok
<mazal> And that's it
<magespawn> awesome
<mazal> Those first 5 columns you can actually create very specific times and day combinations
<magespawn> and you can use it to run any executable bash file?
<mazal> You can run any command
<mazal> Or executable bash file
<mazal> If you want it to run just a command you can just put the command in there
<mazal> For example if I wanted to just create the diskusage file and not have any other commands I could replace
<mazal> 30 13 * * * DISPLAY=:0 /home/mazal/Documents/Linux_Jobs/diskusage.sh
<mazal> with this
<mazal> 30 13 * * * df -h > ~/diskusage.txt
<mazal> But because there is multiple command for that specific task I prefer a executable script file
<magespawn> okay so this takes care of the automatic display of the file that the diskusage.sh creates?
<mazal> That DISPLAY=:0 does
<mazal> So cron knows on which display to start the gui app that is called in the sh file
<magespawn> and the rest then runs the diskusage.sh?
<mazal> Yep
<magespawn> cool beans
<mazal> The display part is not neccesary for command or script that doesn't include gui apps
<Kilos> mazal, go whatch this how to
<magespawn> i think this is something worth exploring
<Kilos> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/03/how-to-dual-boot-android-x86-and-ubuntu.html
<mazal> Like my two backups that run you will see I left it out
<Kilos> it uses old grub
<magespawn> can make a lot of things automatic
<mazal> You can play a lot with it , cron is very powerful scheduler
<mazal> For example let's say I want to run my backups every hour
<mazal> I will replace this
<mazal> 00 13 * * * /home/mazal/backupmain.sh
<mazal> With this
<mazal> 00 * * * * /home/mazal/backupmain.sh
<mazal> Now I added star to the hour value as well
<mazal> So every 00 minute value of every hour that command is gonna run
<mazal> And in this case the command is a sh script being executed
<magespawn> very useful
<mazal> or
<mazal> Let's say it must run only on every 10th of the month
<mazal> I would replace this
<mazal> 00 13 * * * /home/mazal/backupmain.sh
<mazal> with this
<mazal> 00 13 10 * * /home/mazal/backupmain.sh
<mazal> Now it will run at 13:00 only on the 10th of every month
<mazal> And so you can use the day of week and month options and create a very advanced cron with load of commands if you want
<magespawn> very useful
<mazal> Mostly though , although cron can run or launch any app theoretically it is mostly for command and scripts that do tasks in cli
<magespawn> i have to go and get my fish from a play date, bbl, ty for the lesson mazal
<mazal> As it is difficult to automate gui tasks
<mazal> Plz , hope it helped ;)
<mazal> Kilos , interesting
<Kilos> maybe android must update to grub2
<superfly> mazal: there are a plathora of ways to get your attention
<superfly> like e-mails
<superfly> or notifyd notifications
<superfly> dbus is awesome for that kind of stuff
<inetpro> good afternoon
<inetpro> with Kubuntu you even have widgets that can show you stuff like network, cpu and other utilisation 
<inetpro> and there's even something for your hard drives as well
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> ello Kilos
<mazal> superfly, I tough of using email , but didn't want it to be dependent on Inet
<mazal> The others you mention I will be glad to learn about , that know those
<mazal> Lo inetpro 
<mazal> And Xethron 
<inetpro> hi mazal
<inetpro> superfly: have you tried instant server yet? http://instantserver.io/
 * inetpro thought it could be useful for superfly or any other developer for testing
<superfly> inetpro: 
<superfly> no
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hello :)
<Kilos> i wonder if alien can convert android files to .deb
<Cantide> i doubt that..
<Cantide> android uses some evil things
<Kilos> hehe ya they dont work
<Cantide> :p
<kbmonkey> hello all
<Cantide> hi '-'/
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> o\
<kbmonkey> o/
<kbmonkey> windows supports real multitasing. it can boot and crash at the same time.
<Cantide> lol
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> hi roryy 
<roryy> hey Kilos 
<roryy> how goes?
<Kilos> hey kbmonkey when you are bored with nothing to do try get android-x86 working onna pc
<roryy> i at last have a new laptop
<Kilos> good ty roryy and you?
<Kilos> great
<kbmonkey> hey Kilos I am never bored with nothing to do ;) but why would I want to run android on a pc?
<kbmonkey> I already have Android running in an emulator 
<Kilos> because you can
<Kilos> oh
<kbmonkey> yeah, it comes with the google android development kit
<Kilos> does the os install into the emulator?
<kbmonkey> so you can run your programs on android for testing he he
<kbmonkey> well yeah, but you don't install anything, it comes as a ROM. you just boot it up.
<Kilos> and it looks like the android tablets?
<kbmonkey> similar to phones, you flash a ROM onto the phone's chips, you don't have an installer like we know in linux
<kbmonkey> yup. it is one and the same used on phones. but slow as hell.
<Kilos> ah
<kbmonkey> so I plug my phone in usb and run my apps directly on my phone instead, because it is too slow in the emulator XD
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> so if i plug a tablet in here will it be able to use my 3g?
<Kilos> tried with wifi router but major job
<kbmonkey> the interesting thing is you can install other apps you may think is malicious, and kinda see what they do. then you can reset the emulator and everything goes back to normal
<kbmonkey> you want the tablet to use your 8ta internet?
<Kilos> ya
<kbmonkey> no, you can't do that. you have to put the sim card in the tablet (if it has a sim card slot)
<kbmonkey> or, you have to create a wireless network on your pc that the tablet can connect to.
<Kilos> no sim in this tablet thats why we tried the wifi route
<kbmonkey> yup, does your pc have a wifi card Kilos ?
<Kilos> no i bought a router
<Kilos> but it dont see my arab modem
<kbmonkey> ah, yes that would work too XD
<kbmonkey> you don't see the modem where?
<Kilos> so gotta make pc share 3g
<kbmonkey> from the tablet?
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> tablet dont see modem
<kbmonkey> yup, the tablet wont see the modem. you set up your pc to share its internet through your router, so anything connecting to the router will get internet
<kbmonkey> I have never done this myself, so I can have a look around for you if you like
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> np
<kbmonkey> :)
<Kilos> tablet can rest
<Kilos> its sisters toy
<kbmonkey> thumbs up
<kbmonkey> hey you are getting very techno-geek on us Kilos!
<Kilos> na man it was to help sis
<Kilos> tablets connects fine to router
<kbmonkey> and the router connects to your pc with the cable hey
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> will be something with masquerading
<kbmonkey> well, I remember I tried that before but got stuck as my specific router could not share any cable-connected computers with any wireles-connected ones (if that makes sense)
<Kilos> but it caused a crash here when i followed some links instructions so now it can rest
<kbmonkey> but we can try :)
<kbmonkey> sure
<kbmonkey> the best place to start would be - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Kilos> i can even drag drop stuff to the tablet
<kbmonkey> that has everything you should need
<kbmonkey> really? over the wifi? that is very neat :)
<Kilos> all we could find was using the router or fone as the 3g connection
<Kilos> this is backward
<kbmonkey> yar :(
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> is it a adsl router too? i.e. it has a plug for a land line too?
<Kilos> ya adsl and 3g
<kbmonkey> hang on.. the router can take a sim card too?!
<Kilos> and 4 eth sockets
<Kilos> no it has a usb at the back for the modem
<kbmonkey> oh my, these gadgets are getting so fancy!
<Kilos> yeah
<kbmonkey> okay in that case you might not have the problem I had XD
<kbmonkey> because you do not need to set up internet sharing on your pc: why would you? it gets internet from the router
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> the billion router dont support my arab modem
<kbmonkey> no man it should. do you have a PIN on the simcard?
<kbmonkey> do you have to enter a PIN when you connect it?
<Kilos> doesnt support many 3g modems
<kbmonkey> oh :(
<Kilos> no pin
<kbmonkey> modems should all support the RFC standard so that they are compliant 
<kbmonkey> but we know how these things go.. lol
<Kilos> it doesnt even see when modem plugged in but sees when cell is plugged in
<Kilos> yeah 
<SilverCode> YAY! I finally have a reason to have spent R7600 on a PC upgrade
<Kilos> whew
<SilverCode> KDE PIM compiles in about 5 minutes
<Kilos> great
<SilverCode> small victory I know, especially since I'm compiling KDE PIM on a Saturday night
<SilverCode> but at least I don't have that empty hollowness of wondering why I spend so much on an upgrade that I have no use for
<SilverCode> well, for the next hour at least
<SilverCode> them the buyers remorse will kick back in
<SilverCode> *then
<Kilos> eina price hey
<SilverCode> yeah, but to be fair, I have been putting it off for about 5 years
<Kilos> but look at it like its not a 1/4 of what andrew spent on his
<Kilos> his graphics card cost more
<Kilos> so you did well
<SilverCode> heh, I still haven't bought the graphics card :)
<SilverCode> I'm buying the PC in phases, to make it less painful
<Kilos> lol
<SilverCode> first it was the pwoer supply and case
<Kilos> what did you get?
<SilverCode> then 2 months later the CPU, Mobo and RAM
<SilverCode> next the graphics card
<Kilos> you building a quad core
<Kilos> i7
<SilverCode> got a Core i7 Haswell 4770k
<Kilos> cool
<SilverCode> 16GB RAM
<Kilos> lekker
<SilverCode> 2 SSD's (old ones though)
<Kilos> no matter as long as they work
<SilverCode> I keep sitting here thinking though, "Why the hell am I doing this?"
<SilverCode> I don't really play games, so I can't use that excuse
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> speed is lekker man
<Kilos> thats enough excuse
<SilverCode> it is, but when 3/4 of your cores are idling at 800MHz 90% of the time, you really have to wonder if you just bought it for bragging rights
<SilverCode> ...which I might have done...
<Kilos> lol
<SilverCode> on the other hand, not what I can compile things quicker, I might be more inclined to fix bugs instead of just report them
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> you cant brag with 16g ram
<SilverCode> (another lie I tell myself to help me sleep at night)
<Kilos> andrew has 68g
<Kilos> sleep lekker man you did well
<SilverCode> wow, I didn't even think you could get a mobo that supports 68GB
<Kilos> next time he is here ask him
<SilverCode> will do
<SilverCode> because I would love to know what people do with 68GB ram
<SilverCode> I used to use a 60GB SSD
<SilverCode> took about 2 years to fill up
<SilverCode> (all "DVD backups" were on a normal HDD)
<SilverCode> so no idea what you would need 64GB RAM for
<Kilos> hehe
<SilverCode> although if you could get a laptop that had a 64GB SSD and 64GB ram, and just transferred the currect state between the two on shutdown and power on
<SilverCode> that would be worth it
<Kilos> hehe
<SilverCode> could probably achieve a 2s powerdown and powerup time
<SilverCode> like an awesome suspend
<Kilos> he does weird stuff but he crashed it coupla days ago from kenya or somewhere
<Kilos> thats why he is offline
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<kbmonkey> hello
<Vince-0> is this any time to make an appearance!
<Vince-0> lolz, im off to bed
<kbmonkey> lolz
<kbmonkey> I just had a nap :p
<Xethron> hehe
<Xethron> I think I should do the nap thing too
<kbmonkey> yar it helps, Ima try get coding again now
<Xethron> haha
<Xethron> kbmonkey: what you coding?
<Xethron> Language I mean
<kbmonkey> I am playing in python hey
<Xethron> Nice language
<kbmonkey> a nice change from all those semicolons!
<kbmonkey> also learning processing, made tictactoe, lol
<kbmonkey> http://darknet.co.za/tictactoe/
<kbmonkey> while I was waiting on a download
<Xethron> haha
<Xethron> I'm a PHP guy
<kbmonkey> lots of people hate that. truth is majority of the web runs on php, and I use it for my blog engine too
<kbmonkey> its not all bad :)
<Xethron> WOOT!!!
<Xethron> I won a cookie :D
<kbmonkey> LOL
<Xethron> I won another one :D
<kbmonkey> the ai is only intermediate. it wont take advantage of winning moves.
<Xethron> :/
<Xethron> 4 wins 0 losses :D
<kbmonkey> nice!
<kbmonkey> I'm loving this cmatrix app lately - cli matrix like effect XD
<Xethron> hehe, cool
<kbmonkey> hello space
<Xethron> Whats Processing?
<Xethron> js library?
<kbmonkey> see processing.org, it's a framework that leverages java or javascript.
<kbmonkey> I can flip a switch and build that code for android too :D
<kbmonkey> it is HTML5
<Xethron> sweet
<Xethron> There is just too much to learn!
<kbmonkey> totally. I am doing a class on coursera.org on processing at the moment
<Xethron> Wish I could just install them all into my brain and know what to do when
<kbmonkey> it integrates with the google android adk
<kbmonkey> and I am starting a course in linear algebra. just too much to learn :/
<kbmonkey> I suck at math, big time
<Xethron> haha
<Xethron> I love Math :D
<Xethron> Ok, but I'm off
<Xethron> Need my beauty sleep
<Xethron> Programmers need to always look their best
<kbmonkey> gn :)
#ubuntu-za 2013-07-07
<Guest0988> j
<nlsthzn> morning all
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi 17WAB1AYF 
<kbmonkey> morning /o
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> howgoes it here. who is in da house?
<Kilos> too early onna sunday for action
<kbmonkey> wut really? I was up till 5am, and back in reasonable time. It is gonna snow!
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> I am locked and loaded for action
<kbmonkey> with my double banana shake
<Kilos> you been on the multivits again
<kbmonkey> nope
<kbmonkey> just regular naps
<Kilos> good to see you active
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<kbmonkey> hello Xethron 
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn send heat man
<nlsthzn> I did, stolen at the airport :/
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> :0
<kbmonkey> kekeke
<kbmonkey> where'd he go now
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> went for dates and camel milk i spose
<kbmonkey> camel milk? is he in the desert?
<Kilos> UAE
<Kilos> he been there so long they called him ahab already
<Kilos> i hate it when peeps give links that first wanna go through facebook
<Kilos> wb nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> thanks uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> what ? you went for camel milk and dates for lunch?
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> nah, playing around with leenucks
<nlsthzn> :p
<Kilos> we experimented with android-x86 yesterday mazal and i
<Kilos> neither can get it to run live cd or install
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> http://www.techcentral.co.za/telkom-may-spin-off-copper-network/41618/
<Kilos> what does all that actually mean
<kbmonkey> sjoe these pears are nice
<kbmonkey> I've been knawing them for days now
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> kbmouse
<kbmonkey> noms
<Kilos> hey kbmonkey have you looked at remmina
<Kilos> super tool for remote working on win pcs
<Kilos> i havent tried it to another ubuntu pc yet
<kbmonkey> I am reading that telkom article now
<kbmonkey> have you read it Kilos ?
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> maybe just another way to tunnel cash to wrong places
<kbmonkey> Abbreviation of Special Purpose Vehicle. Sometimes referred to as a Special Purpose Entity (SPE). SPVs are entities created for a specific, limited and normally temporary purpose. They are limited companies or partnerships to which the debt of another company is transferred. By transferring its debt off its balance sheet into an SPV a company is able to isolate itself from any risk that the debt might pose
<kbmonkey> never heard of that before
<Kilos> read more, the uk did a similar thing
<kbmonkey> all these acronyms are hurting my brain
<Kilos> i have the same prob
<Kilos> can never remember what they mean
<Kilos> same with cars
<kbmonkey> okay, so to surmize: telkom has some undisclosed plan involving a lot of money. nothing new there.
<kbmonkey> ;)
<Kilos> atv and apv and lots more
<kbmonkey> ymmv, rofl mao
<kbmonkey> my hair is not growing fast enough, I need it a bit longer for this haircut 
<kbmonkey> Kilos, what can make my hair grow faster? terps?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> stuff women use
<Kilos> id rather have no hair
<Kilos> http://growhairguru.com/how-to-make-your-hair-grow-faster-tips/
<kbmonkey> lol
<kbmonkey> maybe if I massage some peanut butter in there...
<nlsthzn> horse shampoo
<Kilos> hahaha
<kbmonkey> yar!
<nlsthzn> seriously
<Kilos> lotsa brushing
<nlsthzn> >.>
<kbmonkey> my biology teacher used to say she'd eat bob martins for her hair
<Kilos> they say at least 100 strokes a day
<nlsthzn> Main 'n Tail is what it is called
<kbmonkey> does it have to be hair you stroke?
<nlsthzn> >.<
<Kilos> bob martins are better than most peeps multivits
<kbmonkey> :P
<Kilos> scalp man
<Kilos> it stimulates the scalp
<Kilos> no good stroking your leg
<kbmonkey> just checking...
<kbmonkey> hey nlsthzn did you ever play battle city on nes / golden dragon t.v. games?
<nlsthzn> none of them ringing a bell (then again I never had a nes)
<kbmonkey> well the cheapo t.v. games they sold had it too
<kbmonkey> http://www.jamendo.com/en/track/773636/battle-city
<kbmonkey> super tank I think they called it
<Kilos> eish you router peeps must all be gray
<nlsthzn> super tank sounds familiar but link is broken
<Kilos> on direct eth cable i can remmina a win 7 pc
<Kilos> with router in between it dont see it
<Kilos> grrr more settings
<kbmonkey> hu, that's weird, I listened to that 4 hours ago :p
<kbmonkey> no way, that entire artist page has vanished in the last few hours
<Kilos> they saw you coming
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> big bang in pta at 12pm, Munitoria buiding demolished
<Kilos> must be lotsa dush in town centre now
<Kilos> dust
<kbmonkey> yesh lotsh of dush ;)
<kbmonkey> im off for lunch
<Kilos> hehe enjoy
<Kilos> hi meatpc 
<meatpc> hi
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<meatpc> how goes it?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<meatpc> also good
<meatpc> haven't used IRC in quite some time
<Kilos> why?
<meatpc> all the people i've been speaking to been on im i guess...
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> what OS do you use?
<meatpc> windows main... i use ubuntu on a dialy basis though
<meatpc> through ssh
<Kilos> ah
<meatpc> web dev...
<Squirm> anyone have a good application that I can use to reduce the quality of an HD clip?
<meatpc> what about u? use ubuntu desktop?
<Kilos> yip 12.04 unity and kde
<meatpc> i used desktop for about a year, when i didnt cut up designs....
<Kilos> i'm the greeter bot here, dont know enough about the IT world to do much more
<Squirm> and hello meatpc, Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> youre plane fixed?
<meatpc> hi
<Squirm> Kilos: well, I got it in the air with the wings I used to crash into a tree
<Squirm> tape and apoxy helped
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> and then it flew well, so I stuck a GoPro onto the top
<Squirm> hence my question: .:Squirm:. anyone have a good application that I can use to reduce the quality of an HD clip?
<Squirm> going to try WinFF
<meatpc> sounds kewl, gonna put it on youtube?
<Squirm> used it before but came out looking shocking
<Kilos> whats a HD clip?
<Squirm> meatpc: indeed
<Squirm> Kilos: High Definition
<Squirm> the GoPro takes HD videos
<Kilos> an clip?
<Squirm> clip = short video?
<meatpc> lol
<Squirm> piece of a video
<Kilos> lol ok
<Squirm> it's 5min, so not that long. so I used the word clip
<Kilos> what does google tell you
<meatpc> das google
<Squirm> I know google works
<Kilos> meatpc, where are you?
<Squirm> but I like finding peoples' preferences
<Kilos> i only find stuff to shorten vids
<meatpc> the east rand
<meatpc> don't worry, not boksburg, haha
<Kilos> whats in boxburg?
<Squirm> Kilos: surely a guy from pta has head bad things about boksburg?
<meatpc> lol, nm silly joke
<Kilos> nope Squirm not me anyway
<meatpc> i take it you're from pta then...
<Squirm> hmm
<Squirm> even I hear... stories
<Kilos> maybe i saw something if it was on the idiot box news but dont remember unimportant stuff
<meatpc> i'm actually in kempton park... heard anything about here?
<Kilos> yeah im in pta
<Kilos> used to race small bikes near kemton
<Kilos> 40 years ago
<meatpc> lol, that is rather a long time back
<Kilos> lol yea
<Kilos> isando i think it was called
<meatpc> the industrial area....
<Kilos> in those days it was bush and a race track for bikes and gocarts
<meatpc> awesome
<meatpc> so is this just a channel for ubuntu fans or what?
<meatpc> judging by the topic, it seems to be a club?
<Kilos> all linux help channel
<Kilos> mainly ubuntu though
<meatpc> ok
<Kilos> its the ZA community channel
<meatpc> i just gave one of my friends an ubuntu iso and wubi, he gonna try it out for the first time
<Kilos> even the odd bit of ms help sneaks in
<meatpc> lol
<Kilos> but  we are all friends here so bitsa family news and other stuff gets in too
<Kilos> like crashed planes 
<meatpc> alright, off to Game to look for one of those nice pairs of braai tongs! will come chat later!
<Kilos> cool we here most of the time
<meatpc> parting chan so i dont spam joins and parts, ADSL acting up...
<Squirm> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgDHDwAuFjY
<kbmonkey> hoe gaan dit?
<Kilos> ons lewe nog en jy?
<kbmonkey> ja gut en tag
<kbmonkey> ich bin aush monkey
<Kilos> haha you learning german too
<kbmonkey> ha ha
<Kilos> wbb need to reboot
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<inetpro> good afternoon
<inetpro> what do you recommend for video editing on (K)Ubuntu?
<inetpro> superfly: ^^
<tumbleweed> inetpro: kdenlive is supposed to be good
<inetpro> tumbleweed: thanks
 * tumbleweed edits video with scripts, so I'm probably not the best judge of video editors :P
 * inetpro wants to cut out a piece of video of Munitoria going up in smoke
<tumbleweed> inetpro: https://lwn.net/Articles/516662/
<inetpro> tumbleweed: how do you do in with a script?
 * inetpro busy downloading and installing kdenlive
<tumbleweed> inetpro: mencoder. or for the more advanced things: gstreamer
<inetpro> hmm... sounds interesting
<tumbleweed> my goal is usually to spend as little time on it as possible
<tumbleweed> so, I'll do top-and-tail cutting, add a still title, and encode
<kbmonkey> back.
<kbmonkey> every so often the eskom bill never arrives and then they threaten to cut my power. lol.
<kbmonkey> lucky for me they are also slack in cutting off when they claim ;)
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> kdenlive doesn't open my mp4 files from the Note II
<kbmonkey> for basic cutting avidemux is okay. 
<kbmonkey> perhaps convert the mp4 to a workable format first too.
<tumbleweed> inetpro: maybe try pitivi? it uses gstreamer, so it should support just about everything
<tumbleweed> or yes, convert the file to a more standard editing format
<inetpro> installed kino and now importing to PAL format
<inetpro> whatever that is
<kbmonkey> most of these tools use ffmpeg or mencoder in the backend, if those cant handle mp4 then maybe you need the relevant gstreamer package installed
<tumbleweed> ffmpeg doesn't use gstreamer, it's the other way around
<kbmonkey> cool
<Kilos> nlsthzn, what a game
<Kilos> last night that is
<nlsthzn> yup
<nlsthzn> to close :p
<Kilos> very tense
<inetpro> tumbleweed, kbmonkey: actually what I was trying to do is so very simple with VLC itself
<inetpro> How to Use VLC As a Video Cutting Tool http://www.guidingtech.com/8802/use-vlc-as-video-cuting-tool/
<kbmonkey> nice find inetpro 
<inetpro> still sitting with a 23MB file to upload for only 11 seconds of video
<inetpro> still better than my original 180MB 
<inetpro> gonna take a while to upload
<nlsthzn> Kilos, we should have lost but I am glad we made it...
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> methinks the sharks were actually the better team on the day just lambie let us down
<inetpro> wb Kilos
<Kilos> he's had 2 bad kicking games
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<nlsthzn> sharks where better on the night
<superfly> *were
<inetpro> and I just posted my first video on YouTube 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> video of what inetpro ?
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: an awesome 12 seconds of Munitoria going down http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dx2RJsQLeqs
<Kilos> did you watch it inetpro ?
<Kilos> we just heard the bangs
<inetpro> yep and the kid behind me said it all in the video
<Kilos> sounded like a few in sequence
<inetpro> was actually quite amazing
<inetpro> but wow, so quick and it was all finished
<Kilos> it will most likely be on the idiot box news tonight
<inetpro> probably yes
<Kilos> that building has been there for years
<Kilos> before i left pta if im not mistaken
<inetpro> and I was looking out on it for many years
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> my dad worked for the pta city council so it was his head office
<inetpro> that was actually an amazing building back in the days
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> when i was young and sexy, now just sexy
<inetpro> they were very efficient back in the days before we had email
<Kilos> lol ya
<Kilos> post never got lost
<inetpro> just insert a letter in a pipe for signature and wait for it to come back
<inetpro> a new water and lights account was arranged within minutes
<inetpro> oh and I remember now I think we spoke about the pneumatic tube system that they used before
<Kilos> band broek julle was so ver weg
<Kilos> hopefully idiot box reporters were closer
<inetpro> couldn't get closer
<Kilos> did they evacuate all the surrounding buildings
<inetpro> obviously
<Kilos> most likely the demo okes will have vids for their records
<inetpro> I thought that we would see better from the top of the hill but in hind sight we should have chosen the Zoo
<inetpro> but it was awesome nevertheless
<Kilos> poor animals musta skrikked
<Kilos> when munitoria was built that tall building to the left wasnt there
<inetpro> they catered for them as well
<Kilos> ear plugs?
<Kilos> thats dicey putting ear plugs in a lions ears
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> here nice kitty come get your earplugs fitted
<inetpro> no man, but I read about them preparing for teh animals
<inetpro> the*
<Kilos> maybe drugged them all
<inetpro> but it really was just about 3 seconds
<Kilos> i think the worst affected woulda been all the birds
<Kilos> yeah fell quick
<Kilos> end of an era
<inetpro> some people even missed the whole thing 
<Kilos> quite an art demolihing buildings like that
<Kilos> demolishing
<inetpro> I was a bit disappointed that they didn't have some kind of a countdown to warn us before it went down 
<Kilos> radio news said 12pm
<inetpro> it wasn't exactly at 12:00
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> then again, I think I may the wrong on that
<inetpro> just looked on the timestamps of my photos and I see they must have been right on time
<Kilos> lol i didnt check time we were just listening
<inetpro> anyway, was fun 
<inetpro> Kilos: het hulle al gewys op die kassie?
<Kilos> eish ek vergeet
<inetpro> hmm... ek ook
<Kilos> sal gou hoor hoe laat is die nuus
<inetpro> sal maar 7:00 probeer onthou om te kyk
<Kilos> 7nm of tv 3
<Kilos> ek sal myne los daarop dan sal ek jou ping
<inetpro> Kilos: ek laaik hierdie ene: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVT36HMkExM
<Kilos> almal te ver
<Kilos> ek wet jou daar was kameras naby geplaas
<Kilos> op sy tyd was dit n meneer gebou nou was dit tussen die grotes verskuil
<Squirm> nuvolari: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32f87OADuuw - GoPro Attached
<Kilos> yo Cantide 
<Cantide> hello :)
<Kilos> SilverCode, you still happy
<inetpro> Kilos: dit is die kommentaar in die agtergrond wat vir my klassiek Suid Afrikaans was op daardie video
<Kilos> lol ya
<inetpro> en natuurlik ook 'n aanduiding van hoe vinnig dit verby was
<Kilos> jare se werk in secondes weg
<inetpro> was bietjie vêr van daar om enigiets te sien
<Kilos> dit sal goed wees as een van die nuus so iets kan uithaal
<inetpro> ek is nogals verbaas hoeveel mense skielik kom kyk het
<Kilos> dit was op die radio in die oggend, sis het my 11.45 laat weet
<Kilos> sus
<inetpro> was nogal 'n belewenis om te sien hoe die mense sukkel om weg te kom by die unie geboue, karre het orals gestaan 
<inetpro> sommiges het nog lekker piekniek gehou terwyl ander wou ry
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1484525
<Kilos> dis hoe dit gelyk het
<inetpro> yep, het ook daai ene gesien, maar nou wonder ek hoe die nuwe ene gaan lyk
<Kilos> ons sal n rukkie moet wag
<Kilos> rome wasnt built inna day
<Kilos> my pa het altyd gese dis omdat hy nie in beheer was daar nie
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> ten minste gebeur dinge nou weer
<inetpro> konstruksie bring werks geleenthede
<Kilos> het jy daar naby gewerk?
<inetpro> net langsaan
<Kilos> a
<inetpro> net jammer dat baie van die geld buiteland toe gaan
<Kilos> maar miskien beter
<inetpro> elke dag vir seker die laaste tien jaar uitgekyk op daai verbrande gebou
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> was nie 'n mooi beeld nie
<Kilos> ek wonder wat het eintlik bebeur daar op daai brand te stig
<Kilos> gebeur
<inetpro> ja ek sal baie graag ook wil weet
<Kilos> sukke geboue brand nie sommer nie
<Kilos> sulke
<Kilos> daai goed
<Kilos> werk al jou nuwe goed nou inetpro ?
<Kilos> maybe they put fibre to all offices in the new building
<inetpro> gaan nog 'n rukkie vat voor ons ten volle normaal loop maar ons loop heel mooi
<Kilos> sjoe baie werk ne
<inetpro> yep, maar die grootste probleem is dat mens iewers tyd moet vind om normale werk ook te doen
<Kilos> ya dis die ding
<inetpro> moeilik om te werk tusse allerhande kontrakteurs wat nog rondskarrel om elke laaste klein detail af te handel
<Kilos> ai!
 * inetpro gaan gou voor die kassie inskuif en dan eet
<Kilos> is jou idioot box aan inetpro ? 5 minute voor nuus op 3
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> sjoe so vinnig weg
<Kilos> hi Georgl roryy 
<roryy> hey kilos
<roryy> how are you?
<Georgl> hi Kilos
<Kilos> good ty and you roryy 
<roryy> good ta
<Kilos> inetpro, do you guys know meatpc
<Kilos> hi smile4ever 
<smile4ever> Hi Kilos :D
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> hehe
<smile4ever> :D
<smile4ever> See you :D
<smile4ever> good night
<Kilos> sleep tight smile4ever 
<smile4ever> thanks :)
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-06-30
<Kilos> morning peeps
<Kilos> hi bduk1 
<nuvolari> o/ morning oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> hi die_held 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari die_held 
<die_held> morning Kilos!
<Kilos> hey die_held you gotta greet nuvolari too. is jabberwocky late again or sick?
<die_held> Wudup nuvolari :)
<bduk1> More almal
<die_held> Probably still sick, not sure whats wrong with the poor guy, been 3weeks now
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> More oom
<Squirm> morning all
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peeps
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: are you the only one playing at the moment?
<Kilos> yip i can go off
<Kilos> there
<ThatGraemeGuy> i just want to make a backup of the world quickly
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> why dont you want me part off your backup?
<Kilos> hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> server has to be stopped before you can copy the files safely
<Kilos> teasing man
<ThatGraemeGuy> up again thanks
<Kilos> cool ty
<Kilos> dont break it now
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'll write a script later sometime to automatically back up somewhere in the wee hours of the morning
<Kilos> working so kiff i can e everywhere
<Kilos> write a script to make lava source
<Kilos> game was lonely this weekend, was mainly only me
<Symmetria> snoreeee trying to organize my video content
<Symmetria> and its taking forever
 * Symmetria needs more SSD's when doing this crap
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: why the obsession with lava source? there is an insane amount of it on the map, you can move it with buckets if you want
<Kilos> lol ive made my own little patch on the black block on the map to see is its more visible
<Kilos> http://mt.donaldson.za.net/
<Kilos> i see it
<mazal> I made a rsync job for mine that runs every 4 hours
<mazal> But still do a manual every afternoon
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal: just make sure the server is not running when you take the backup
<mazal> Yep , hence the manual one once a day
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'll share my script when i get to writing one if you are interested
<mazal> Is start and stop of the server in your script ?
<mazal> The backup part is easy , I use rsync jobs for all my backups. But my server I start the gui way , so don't know how to do that with a script
<charl_> good morning
<Kilos> also im trying to unflood the mines near me, so i dont have to remember to keep coming up for air
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<Symmetria> argh why why why do people insist on using rfc1918 address space for bullshit
<Symmetria> NAT must *DIE*
<charl_> hi Symmetria 
<Vince-0> more mense
<charl_> hi Vince-0 
<charl_> Symmetria: agreed but that's why we need ipv6 asap
<Symmetria> charl, there is PLENTY of v4 space in africa 
<Symmetria> people just dont want to use it 
<Symmetria> because for some bizarro reason they are saving it for a better time
<Symmetria> there is no better time, burn it, use it all, get rid of it, THEN we can actually do v6 because people won't be sitting there going "there is no need, we have v4 forever"
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<charl_> Symmetria: hmmm, africa would be the only continent with ipv4 reserves, the rest of the world has pretty-much run out already
<Symmetria> charl, yes, but africa has *WAY* to much
<Symmetria> way way way way to much
<charl_> sounds like the iana should reclaim a big part of that assignment and give it to other continents that need it more instead ?
<charl_> like lacnic for example
<tinuva> i get mails at least every 2nd week asking if people can lease ips from us
<tinuva> we like to use it
<charl_> whow just looking at the ipv6 address report - apnic ran out in 2011, ripe in 2012, lacnic and 2014 and arin is projected to run out in 2015
<charl_> afrinic is only projected to run out in 2019
<charl_> nah afrinic needs to hand over its assignments... ridiculous
<charl_> use it or lose it
<Vince-0> Kilos, !
<theblazehen> charl_: eish..
<theblazehen> You mean v4 though?
<Kilos> oops sorry Vince-0 hi there
<Kilos> hi tinuva 
<theblazehen> I don't think v6 will run out that soon..
<Kilos> ah JabberwockyA19 wb
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Symmetria> ipv4 is done
<Symmetria> apnic is finished
<Symmetria> ripe is finished
<Symmetria> lacnic is finished 
<Symmetria> and arin is finished
<Symmetria> well, ripe, lacnic and arin are both in whats called soft landing / final exhaustion phase, which is basically finished, lacnic dropped to their last /10 
<theblazehen> damn..
<Symmetria> trust me :) I know the figures very very very well, lol, I sit on the afrinic board ;p
<theblazehen> Symmetria: last /10 = 2^22 addresses right?
<Symmetria> yeah
<Symmetria> 64 /16s 
<Symmetria> basically a quater of a /8
<theblazehen> yeah
<Symmetria> where as afrinic has 3.2 /8s left
<theblazehen> 3.2 ?
<theblazehen> 3 plus some /16's or something?
<Symmetria> yeah
<Symmetria> lol at liquid I'm making a conscious effort to do everything I can to get rid of private space usage, everywhere
<JabberwockyA19> môre Kilos!
<charl_> theblazehen: of course ipv4, we're talking about the ipocalypse
<Symmetria> you won't even find a private IP at my house :P
 * Symmetria runs a /27 worth of public space at his house
<charl_> Symmetria: you mean the afrinic bored? :)
<theblazehen> charl_: yeah, i know. "charl_ ? whow just looking at the ipv6 address report"
<charl_> theblazehen: bah you're right, my bad :P
<theblazehen> Symmetria: wow.. 
<charl_> Symmetria: at work we have a /16, every ip (even on wlan) is a public ip
<charl_> nice for remote access :P
<charl_> you don't need to vpn into the network first
<charl_> you can ping my laptop from across the world :)
<Symmetria> charl you can ping my tv from the other side of the world
<charl_> awesome
<charl_> at home i still have crappy old-school cable modem with nat and no ipv6
<charl_> i want fiber but that isn't available yet where i live :(
<charl_> but first thing i would ask is "do you have ipv6?"
<Symmetria> http://valhalla.clue.be/~vort/equipment.jpg
<Symmetria> http://valhalla.clue.be/~vort/cabinet.jpg
<Symmetria> heh, right hand most cabinet contains the equipment in the equipment photo
<Symmetria> next to it is the generator cabinet
<Symmetria> thats in my back yard :P
<charl_> nice !
<charl_> now we're talking
<Symmetria> both of those fibers go straight into the backbone
<Symmetria> no limits, no shaping, no bugger all :P
<charl_> ftth ftw :)
<Symmetria> lol, my office pc even has a seperate vlan interface that puts it on the same network as my house :P
<charl_> whow ! no vpn either :P
<Symmetria> so effectively my house and my office workstation are on the same lan :P
<Symmetria> charl haha same broadcast domain
<charl_> it's cool to work at an isp :P
<Symmetria> we'll be upgrading the entire thing shortly and those 2 x 1G's will be upgraded to 2 x 10G's
<charl_> will last you a couple of years i'm sure :P
<charl_> you're in kenya right ?
<Symmetria> yeah
<Symmetria> urgh
<Symmetria> how the hell do I install a package on one of the rpm based distros 
<Symmetria> idiots who dont install boxes on ubuntu like I tell them to
<theblazehen> Symmetria: yum install $PACKAGE ?
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> ok someone on a decent net connection
<Symmetria> go to www.speedtest.net 
<Symmetria> find kenya on the map
<Symmetria> and run some tests to the liquid server there
<Symmetria> and lemme know results 
<Symmetria> (latency/speed)
<ThatGraemeGuy> mmm
<ThatGraemeGuy> speedtest CLI script doesn't tell me latency
<Symmetria> well gimme speeds :)
<charl_> Symmetria: i'll PM you
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://slexy.org/raw/s2Q6F62Qqg
<Symmetria> thats not bad, 51 down
<ThatGraemeGuy> we have a gigabit into AfricaINX and IS there but the box I ran that from is on a 100Mbit link
<ThatGraemeGuy> currently running on IS afaik
<Symmetria> though I think the latency is probably slowing it down if you aint tweaked the stack
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm not in the networks team
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you give me an IP i can run mtr for a bit if you want
<Symmetria> heh, run a trace to 197.155.81.33 and paste it to me :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://slexy.org/raw/s20SsvQAfv
<Symmetria> heh not a bad latency from .za to my house :P
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-)
<Kilos> graeme have you got lots of obsidian?
<Kilos> then ill make the roads black and ill see them on the map
<Kilos> oh my i forgot im on irc ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> the roads are already on the map
<Kilos> in white that i cant see
<Kilos> sigh
<Golynx> i cant seem to fix ubuntu
<Kilos> whats wrong with it
<Golynx> fixing it from dual boot 
<Golynx> with single install it was easy
<Golynx> tried booting in recovery mode and terminal is gone
<Kilos> does ctrl+alt+t work on xfce
<Golynx> can i reinstall it ubuntu from the same partition without hurting windows ?
<Golynx> xfce is not loading nothing is loading
<Golynx> no terminal nothing
<Kilos> yes you can but lets see if we can fix it
<Kilos> try ctrl+alt+f3
<Golynx> i already tried commands i got from forums its not working
<Golynx> ctrl+alt+f1 not working either
<Golynx> mouse dead , keyboard dead, graphics not detected etc...
<Kilos> yes you can reinstall. without hurting windows
<Kilos> you have your archives saved
<Golynx> this happened because i tried dpkg all the files in the archives folder
<Kilos> just boot into dvd go with the install route and delete the ubuntu partion and install there
<Golynx> but it already had the drivers installed
<Golynx> hmm, are you sure it wont hurt windows
<Kilos> should be a few linux partitions
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> but i dont control what you are doing so i dunno there
<Golynx> what do i use to delete the ubuntu partition
<Kilos> ive done it here a few times
<Golynx> gparted ?
<Kilos> gparted
<Golynx> ok
<Kilos> you can also delete it with a windows dvd
<Kilos> hehe
<Golynx> so it will still dual boot and stuff
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> im doing that here
<Kilos> first 30g is xp
<Kilos> to use up the faulty disc areas
<Golynx> ok, i will delete ubuntu partition then reinstall it in the space that is left
<Kilos> but on going the install route it should get to partitioning anyway
<Kilos> no need to run live and then use gparted
<Golynx> huh ? i dont understand now
<Golynx> i have to use the dvd to remove the ubuntu on disk
<Golynx> i cant do it with the installed ubuntu
<Kilos> you boot from ubuntu dvd or cd
<Kilos> then choose install then you will get to install alongside or other options
<Kilos> maybe advanced
<Kilos> and it will show partitions and you can then do your thing
<Golynx> then gparted shows the windows and ubuntu partitions , then i delete the ubuntu partition, then i install alongside windows and move the slider to choose the amount of space on disk for ubuntu to install to
<Golynx> thats the way 
<Kilos> ya
<Golynx> ok bbl
<Kilos> hi  arnaud 
<arnaud> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> whats broken?
<arnaud> nothing
<Kilos> yay i just died
<arnaud> hein ????
<Kilos> got a flow of lava on my head
<arnaud> flow of lava ? you serious ?
<Kilos> minetest
<arnaud> :D
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i love that game
<arnaud> never tried it before
<Kilos> very addictive
<Kilos> and free id you aint got 3g costs killing you
<Kilos> if
<Kilos> hi Private_User yoyo again i see
<magespawn> good evening all
<magespawn> Kilos whats up?
<Kilos> hi magespawn how are you?
<magespawn> good and you?
<Golynx> this sucks
<Kilos> did they fix you?
<Kilos> what now Golynx 
<Golynx> why didnt ubuntu make for any package version to be installed when you want
<magespawn> have way Kilos
<magespawn> half
<Golynx> broken packages is the problem
<Kilos> ai! half way
<superfly> Golynx: huh? what do you mean?
<Kilos> where are they getting broken Golynx 
<Golynx> fix broken packages wont fix the issues
<magespawn> ah yes, but it is the painful part 
<Golynx> thr url's where the packages are are 404 not found
<Golynx> the*
<Kilos> there is an apt-get --fixbroken but im not sure of the correct words
<Kilos> ah magespawn so the painful part is done?
<Golynx> already tried that command , not working
<magespawn> well i am not in pain anymore so that is good
<Kilos> Golynx, move your repo
<Golynx> Killos what you mean
<magespawn> Golynx, the urls might be correct but you might not be able to get to tehm
<Kilos> i had some probs with the local one not getting 3 files last night so i went to main
<Kilos> look in synaptic for repositories
<Golynx> i used sudo dpkg -i *.deb  to reinstall from my backedup packages
<Golynx> most of the stuff works but few are broken
<Kilos> then remove them and use gdebi to install them again
<superfly> sudo apt-get -f install
<superfly> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<superfly> run those two until they both say everything is fine
<Kilos> they most likely broken in where you saved them to dvd
<superfly> Golynx: eish!
<Golynx> gdebi wont install many packages with dependencies , it always wana go online to download the rest
<magespawn> hi superfly
<superfly> Golynx: never use dpkg unless you really know what you're doing. it doesn't do dependency management, so you're inflicting a broken system on yourself
<superfly> hi magespawn, how goes? how's the family?
<Golynx> ok thanks
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<magespawn> they are all good thanks
<magespawn> how is your family? the little guy?
<superfly> Golynx: also, za.archive.... is sometimes broken. I've taken to using the main repos
<Kilos> haha magespawn zak comes to minetest as well
<superfly> magespawn: all good, thanks. the boys are boyish as ever
<Golynx> ok superfly
<Kilos> Maaz, seen inetpro_ 
<Maaz> Kilos: inetpro_ was last seen 4 months, 26 days, 14 hours, 5 minutes and 33 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-02-03 20:33:51 PST], and has been online on freenode since 2014-06-28 17:21:17 PDT
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz, seen inetpro_ 
<Maaz> Kilos: inetpro_ was last seen 4 months, 26 days, 14 hours, 6 minutes and 6 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-02-03 20:33:51 PST], and has been online on freenode since 2014-06-28 17:21:17 PDT
<magespawn> superfly, that is a good thing
<Kilos> Maaz, seen inetpro
<Maaz> Kilos: inetpro was last seen 3 days, 22 hours, 51 minutes and 5 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-06-26 12:49:07 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2014-06-28 17:23:53 PDT
<magespawn> thats better
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> inetpro_, ping
<Kilos> you got a tail
<Kilos> he is getting scarcer all the time
<magespawn> might be busy, it happens sometimes
<Kilos> did i greet you today superfly ?
<superfly> Kilos: i was so busy today, i wasn't even on my computer... so i don't really know
<Kilos> well hello anyway
<Golynx> in the 21st century people dont care about greeting anymore
<Kilos> we do
<Golynx> only in the business world
<Kilos> you also gotta learn to greet before complaining
<Kilos> manners maketh the man
<Golynx> the future is looking dark in terms of manners and formal stuff
<Kilos> its because peeps are allowing it to happen
<Golynx> ja true
<Kilos> we should add to next agenda if someone comes online for help and doesnt greet first just ignore them
<Kilos> meng jou met semels dan vreet die varke jou
<magespawn> most people get the idea if you greet them even if they have not
<Golynx> but we cannot stop change though, if the masses dont do it then the few that do will soon be overwhelmed
<Kilos> we dont have the masses here so lets keep our channel decent
<Golynx> sure
<magespawn> even if the masses do not, then you have greater standing than those who do not
<Golynx> and spelling perfect :D
<Kilos> hi Golynx is you ubuntu fixed now
<Kilos> lol i use lotsa funny words like lotsa
<Golynx> its broken Kilos
<Kilos> still
<Golynx> lots of !!!
<Kilos> ya that
<magespawn> slang has it's place too
<Golynx> not ty - thank you !!!
<superfly> Golynx: what does "sudo apt-get -f install" say?
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> magespawn: yes, in the dustbin
<Kilos> eish superfly 
<superfly> mb u cn ndrstnd wt m syn?
<Kilos> huh
<Golynx> superfly i know it can be fixed, but dont have the data right now
<superfly> Exactly.
<magespawn> that is not slang, that is just being lazy
<Kilos> but you unnerstand lotsa?
<Kilos> hehe
<Golynx> but it is working fine 
<superfly> Golynx: did you copy the pacakges you have into /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<superfly> *packages
<Golynx> superfly yes, but synaptic showed different versions
<Kilos> Golynx, didnt gdebi sort that last time
<Kilos> it will tell you there is a later version available online but you dont need to go that way
<Kilos> you can install each package independantly
<Golynx> Kilos nope, last time i was lucky the downloads needed were very little and many packages didnt change versions from synaptic
<Kilos> it will first want dependancies then you do them first
<Kilos> it really sucks being limited with data hey
<Kilos> scream for free wifi
<Golynx> no problem, aslong as windows works i can try fix ubuntu in time
<Golynx> lol
<Kilos> or take you lappy to spors or one of them and have a cup of coffee and use their wifi
<Kilos> spurs
<Kilos> superfly, is the big boat finished?
<Golynx> haha i'm not that desperate :p
<Kilos> no anchor or harpoons in place
<superfly> Kilos: yes, as far as I had though
<superfly> Kilos: well, originally it was just going to be a merchant ship... but other people had other ideas
<Kilos> oh other peeps
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> magespawn, have you seen the ship?
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<magespawn> no, what ship is that?
<Golynx> why is use of python 3x lagging so behind
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo 'lo
<Kilos> in minetest
<Kilos> its a beaut
<magespawn> i will have look when i can
<Golynx> no py3exe sucks
<magespawn> Golynx, maybe because those who have written programs in 2.x do not have the time to move them across. are the two interchangeable?
<Golynx> magespawn some things are similar some not , which will break the program in a different version in python. i hate the print "mytext" instead of print("mytext")   
<magespawn> i do not know enough to be able to comment
<Golynx> i do not know enough of python 2x to be able to live with it lol
<magespawn> ha
<Kilos> keep well magespawn , look after you man
<Kilos> night all . sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-07-01
<nuvolari> o/ oh hi
<Squirm> hello
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peoples
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy bduk1 mazal nuvolari Squirm inetpro_ and others
<mazal> Môre oom , ThatGraemeGuy , others
<Kilos> hi JabberwockyA19 you well again?
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos  :)
<nuvolari> oom Kilos, wat maak goggas in die neus dood?
<nuvolari> my neus brand, so koue-brand
<Kilos> in mense?
<nuvolari> en dit raak gevoelig
<JabberwockyA19> môre Kilos, jip darem weer op en aan die gang
<nuvolari> ek hoop ek is 'n mens :P
<Kilos> sjoe laat ek dink
<Kilos> oh see water
<Kilos> ek dink jy kan dit koop in n sproei bottle. my sus het so sproei bottel en ons sit net gewone see water daarin
<Kilos> wag ek vra haar sodra sy van foon af is
<Kilos> nuvolari, gaan swem jy ooit innie see
<nuvolari> lol, nee oom
<Kilos> see water genees baie goed
<Kilos> die voda 1 huur praat is nonsens, sal moet nog wag vir sus
 * JabberwockyA19 druk sy kop in die see
<Kilos> dit help regtid JabberwockyA19 
<Kilos> veral op binnelanders
<Kilos> vra enige swarte
<Kilos> hulle kan dit by baie plekke koop hier bo
<JabberwockyA19> ek weet die sout doen wonders
<JabberwockyA19> ek spring net liewers in 'n sout water swembad
<JabberwockyA19> maar dis meer vir seerplekke
<Kilos> ja maar die see het baie meer in
<Kilos> tot in daai bossies eet. baie gesond
<Kilos> seeweed
<Kilos> en nuvolari bly daar maar dink water is net om in te bad en kar was
<Kilos> ons kry vriende wat op vakansie gaan om vir ons 2x 5l bottels saam te bring elke keer
<Kilos> nuvolari, sy se as seewater nie skoon maak nie kry by die apteek Bactroban nasal ointment
<Kilos> apteke hou ook die seewater sproei bottels aan
<ThatGraemeGuy> sterimar spray
<ThatGraemeGuy> we used it for my mini-me, works like a bomb
<ThatGraemeGuy> (bit late to the conversation I see)
 * ThatGraemeGuy walks aways slowly, whistling to himself
<mazal> lol @ mini-me
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Kilos> hi Kerbero[dsp] 
<Kerbero[dsp]> hi oom kilos
<Kerbero[dsp]> ek wonder hoekom disconnect my irc so
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Kilos> is dit net irc?
<Kilos> Private_User, het die selle probleem gehad ek dink
<Kerbero[dsp]> tumbleweed, i think you are the most likely one to be able to answer my question, but someone else might too
<Kerbero[dsp]> I am dualbooting computers in a computer lab, and want to collect statistics how often windows vs linux is used
<Kerbero[dsp]> guess i can write some script myself to periodically check in to a local website and dump it into a mysql db
<Kerbero[dsp]> but surely something must already exist to do it
<Kerbero[dsp]> Kilos, nee dis net my irc wat ophou auto-reconnect het
<Kerbero[dsp]> internet is soms onstabiel
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> nee man Kerbero[dsp] ek vra is dit net irc wat diskonnek of jou hele internet
<Kilos> hi SilverCode 
<SilverCode> hi
<Kilos> i wanted to ask if you family of bart
<Kilos> hehe
<SilverCode> heh, used to get many phone calls when the Simpsons first came out asking for Bart
<Kilos> hahaha
<bduk1> Hi everyone
<inetpro_> good mornings
<inetpro>  ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: you is looking for /me
<inetpro> ?
<Kilos> ohi inetpro wb .. !!! where have you been??
<Kilos> you gotta notify us if you gonna be missing for days inetpro its in the constitution
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a nice evening
<Kilos> wbb tonight, just gotta go fight xp a bit
<Kilos> oi i forgot that drive crashed
<Kilos> hi smile
<smile> hi Kilos :p
<Kilos> methinks the topic bar is kinda wrong
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<Kilos> you slacking old man
<Kilos> sjoe 
<Kilos> Maaz, tell ThatGraemeGuy The map has large black areas in today, sir, were we all eliminated or did my lava overflow too far? hehe
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it, I'll tell ThatGraemeGuy on freenode
<smile> see ya :)
<smile> good night, Kilos :)
<Kilos> night smile sleep tight
<smile> thanks, Kilos :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<Maaz> ThatGraemeGuy: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell ThatGraemeGuy The map has large black areas in today, sir, were we all eliminated or did my lava overflow too far? hehe" 35 minutes and 56 seconds ago
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> what are you talking about? :-o
<Kilos> i see a large black area where we live no roads houses nothing
<ThatGraemeGuy> point to it in  a screenshot
<ThatGraemeGuy> if anything there are less black areas, i've been exploring the far corners of the map generating new chunks
<Kilos> http://picpaste.com/fook_island-BiXkt3QX.png
<Kilos> f12 didnt do screenshot
<Kilos> oh i see i was at the top that you explored anew hey
<Kilos> sorry 
<Kilos> there is a red circle to the right and a bit down from my place, what is that
<Kilos> i did some black road from my place but it hardly shows better than the white roads for me
<Kilos> maybe i need new glasses
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: the red circle is the are where new players spawn
<ThatGraemeGuy> or where you respawn after dying
<ThatGraemeGuy> *area
<ThatGraemeGuy> night night all
<Kilos> oh wow, everytime
<Kilos> thats great to know ty
<Kilos> night ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes, did you not realise you always reappear in roughly the same place? ;)
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> have to hunt for home everytime
<Kilos> hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> maybe we should link up the closest road :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> anyway, night!
<Kilos> night superfly and other night owls
<Kilos> sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-07-02
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<nuvolari> o/ oh hi
<Theblazehen> hi guys
<Theblazehen> anyone else hit with no power?
<Theblazehen> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Theblazehen 
<Kilos> hit ThatGraemeGuy inetpro and others too
<Kilos> s/hit/hi
<Kilos> hi JabberwockyA19 
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos
<Kilos> howdy inetpro 
<ThatGraemeGuy> ow why you hit me?!
<Kilos> when
<Kilos> im not even there
<ThatGraemeGuy> <Kilos> hit ThatGraemeGuy inetpro and others too
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-p
<Kilos> lol hi man note s/hiy/hi
<Kilos> wbb sheep time
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> ok i'm asking an operator on freenode to nickserv drop this nickname now
<charl> 09:37 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Registered : Aug 29 12:38:26 2012 (1 year, 43 weeks, 5 days, 18:58:59 ago)
<Kilos> why?
<charl> then i can register it
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> you mean someone else had it
<charl> some *sshole that registered it and never even used it
<charl> 09:37 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Last seen  : Aug 29 13:02:30 2012 (1 year, 43 weeks, 5 days, 18:34:55 ago)
<Kilos> ya do that
<Kilos> like when i started within a week my name was stolen and registered
<JabberwockyA19> morning everyone o/
<charl> hi JabberwockyA19 
<Kilos> thats when i swopped to kilos and registered
<charl> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> haai mense
<charl> bbl
<charl> i has it :)
<Kilos> good no more dragging tail
<charl> lol
<charl> i get no more tail now ?
<charl> oh well i had enough tail already
<Kilos> haha only if you disconnect and reconnect quickly
<charl> nah i take it slow
<mazal> Hi everyone
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo mazal
<mazal> Is it possible , with Ubuntu to create a LVM of two drives after install , and the two drives is not part of the OS
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<ThatGraemeGuy> um
<ThatGraemeGuy> i think so, but you need to describe in more detail
<ThatGraemeGuy> paste output of 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sd?' to http://slexy.org/
<ThatGraemeGuy> and also 'mount
<ThatGraemeGuy> and also 'mount', 'pvs' & 'lvs'
<mazal> Here is my scenario , currently my Ubuntu runs on an external HDD. 14.04
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok
<mazal> Backups runs to another external
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok
<mazal> However , my data ( that get's backed up ) has become too much for the 2TB backup drive.
<ThatGraemeGuy> right
<mazal> Now I am thinking of putting in 2x2TB internals and make one volume of them
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok
<mazal> But without re-installing my OS or installing my OS on the internals
<mazal> This possible ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> so they will just be storage, not hosting any O/S filesystems?
<mazal> Correct. OS must stay on external as I use it at home and at work. OS must stay mobile
<ThatGraemeGuy> cool
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah you can do that
<mazal> I know zero of LVM so don't even know where to start
<ThatGraemeGuy> but you realise in that scenario, if 1 disk fails, your entire LVM is irrecoverable
<mazal> I just know LVM can make 1 big volume of multiple drives
<ThatGraemeGuy> i assume you're ok with that since its for backup space
<mazal> Yeah that part bothers me a bit , maybe I must just keep two drives seperate and seperate the backups between them
<mazal> 2 Seperate shares and just manage what goes where
<ThatGraemeGuy> or get a third disk and make a RAID5 volume
<mazal> I know even less of RAID lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> but yeah, without RAID, LVM just adds space together, and if a part of it dies the whole volume dies
<mazal> Don't one need expensive raid cards for that ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> nope, linux software raid is perfectly feasible on modern hardware
<mazal> Does RAID 5 add space together ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> RAID5 requires at least 3 disks
<ThatGraemeGuy> but you only get the usable space of 2
<ThatGraemeGuy> what happens is that every piece of data written is written in such a way that 1 missing piece can be re-constructed from the 2 non-missing pieces
<ThatGraemeGuy> (assuming a 3-disk array)
<ThatGraemeGuy> so in a RAID5 array with 3 disks, 1 entire disk can be lost and the data can still be read
<mazal> So 3x TB disks gives 4tb usable space ?
<mazal> 3x 2TB
<ThatGraemeGuy> correct
<mazal> Hmm
<ThatGraemeGuy> for RAID5, your usable capacity is (n-1) x size of disk
<ThatGraemeGuy> where n is the number of disks
<ThatGraemeGuy> for RAID6 you can lose 2 whole disks so your usable capacity is (n-2) x size of disk
<mazal> I will think a bit what the best option will be
<mazal> All the data will be backups , not live data
<ThatGraemeGuy> so a RAID6 with 5x 2TB disks gives you 3x 2TB of capacity, and up to 2 disks can fail completely and your data is still accessible
<ThatGraemeGuy> if it were me and its for backup only I'd just go with RAID0 or LVM
<ThatGraemeGuy> actually if it were me i'd make it way more complicated probably ;-)
<mazal> What's RAID0 ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'd probably split each disk and have a RAID1 for crazy important data and a RAID0 for other stuff
<ThatGraemeGuy> RAID0 is a "stripe", where your data is split and each disk gets a piece
<ThatGraemeGuy> so if you lose a disk you lose all the pieces on that disk and the data as a whole is also toast
<ThatGraemeGuy> similar to LVM, except LVM is more flexible as you can add any old size to an LVM but RAID0 pieces must be of equal size
<mazal> So RAID0 will give 4TB as 1 volume , but everything gone if 1 drive fails ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> yup
<mazal> In a 2x 2TB setup
<mazal> So RAID0 is same as LVM basically  ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> almost, the members of a RAID0 must be the same size, but you can add any old bit of disk to LVM
<ThatGraemeGuy> but in terms of "lost 1 piece, lose the whole pie", yes the same
<mazal> Ok thanx Greame , will go think about all the options and decide what would be best
<ThatGraemeGuy> good luck :-)
<mazal> Bye everyone
<Kilos> sorry, swopping modems
<Kilos> grrrr i forgot the e220 times out
<Kilos> ohi my superfly 
<Kilos> hows you and the family
<Kilos> oi oi oi
<superfly> Maaz: Tell Kilos Hi, we're all fine. How are you?
<Maaz> superfly: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> ah superfly sorry . i got something wrong here with modems disconnecting all the time
<Kilos> apart from cold im good too ty
<superfly> no problem
<superfly> I'm not here all the time
<Kilos> ya i n oticed
<Kilos> took my new dlink to xp for a while and since them it seems to timeout like the e220 does
<Kilos> grrrr
<charl> wb Kilos 
<charl> hi superfly 
<Kilos> ty charl 
<Kilos> running mtr to see if timeouts will stop
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-07-03
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peeps
<bduk> More almal
<mazal> Morning everyone
<nuvolari> o/ oh hi
<nuvolari> hi bduk 
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy and others
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<ThatGraemeGuy> hey Kilos
<ThatGraemeGuy> i found some bones of yours from waaay back
<ThatGraemeGuy> a handful of steel pickaxes and some sticks
<Kilos> lol where
<ThatGraemeGuy> sort of under my house, from an ancient mine shaft that ended in lava tragedy ;)
<ThatGraemeGuy> that was way before i had a good grip on how to work around lava
<Kilos> oi lava and me have a long history
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah, i'm busy cleaning up there
<Kilos> i thinks that about 7 or 8 piles of bones now
<ThatGraemeGuy> the mine shaft had been shredded after some TNT experimentation I did, but i've rebuilt the ladder at least down to the original level again
<Kilos> sjoe
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you go to my basement and take the doorway to the pyramid the mine shaft is just to the left after a few steps down
<Kilos> oh thats the lava i went past then ended up at the deep where you finished digging out?
<nuvolari> oh hi oom Kilos :D
<Kilos> lo nuvolari hoe is die neus seun
<Kilos> nees
<Kilos> daai ding wat brand
<nuvolari> neus is korrek
<nuvolari> dit gaan beter dankie oom
<Kilos> mooi
<nuvolari> my ou neussproei gekry
<nuvolari> gaan vandag die wax uit my neus snuif
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> haha maar kry see water sproei ook hoor
<Kilos> net nie hervul op durban strand nie
<Kilos> daar by julle is skoner
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> I'm going to Cape Town in 2 days :D
<Kilos> hi Squirm hows you?
<Kilos> holiday?
<Squirm> yes
<Squirm> for 1 week
<Kilos> cool go say hello to the fly
<Squirm> yeah
<Squirm> not sure what we're going to be up to
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, those still in the rock by the lava?
<Kilos> i left clicked once on them and they gone
<charl> good morning Kilos, nuvolari, Squirm, ThatGraemeGuy 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Squirm: Alrighty
<Squirm> Maaz: largest
<Maaz> Whew do you want a bath full Squirm?
<Squirm> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> Thank you thank you, munch munch chomp chomp
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Squirm!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: i already took the contents and the bones
<ThatGraemeGuy> did you find bones somewhere else?
<Kilos> nope ThatGraemeGuy i left 2 blocks where they showed
<Kilos> like showed through the stone
<ThatGraemeGuy> oi i don't understand you sometimes
<ThatGraemeGuy> no matter, i have your stuff i'll drop it off sometime
<Kilos> no i dont need it ty
<Kilos> i just put the stone blocks so you could see where i saw bones
<Kilos> i changed nothing
<Kilos> there i removed them
<nuvolari> oh hi charl, Squirm, ThatGraemeGuy 
<Squirm> hey nuvolari 
<Vince-0> o/
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<nuvolari> ok, really? http://www.sowetanlive.co.za/news/2014/07/03/cosatu-questions-victor-matfield-s-scrum-cap
<Vince-0> surp
<ThatGraemeGuy> ooh
<ThatGraemeGuy> minetest 0.4.10 due out around 6 july
<Kilos> wbb. wanna try another graphics card
<charl> hahahaha http://www.google.com/killer-robots.txt
<charl> http://terminator.wikia.com/wiki/T-800_%28The_Terminator%29
<charl> http://terminator.wikia.com/wiki/T-1000_%28Terminator_2:_Judgment_Day%29
<Kilos> can someone give me a pointer at what is wrong with this graphics card
<Kilos> http://picpaste.com/21-CcrimfDX.png
<Kilos> all them blocks make readin kinda difficult
<inetpro> good mornings
<Vince-0> Kilos, eich
<Vince-0> that thing looks cooked or not connected properly
<Kilos> ah i was hoping it was just a cap that was giving up the ghost
<Kilos> lemme change back to other card
<Kilos> thats a bit easier on the eye
<Kilos> pity, thats a gf 8600 gt
<Vince-0> yaw only 5 years old
<Kilos> just chatted to nvidia on their live chat goodie and find they dont manufacture graphics cards, just supply the chipset
<bushtech> Kilos: Thanks for that snippet, didn't know that
<Kilos> haha i got one that displays like this
<Kilos> http://picpaste.com/21-CcrimfDX.png
<Kilos> hard to read in that block mode
<Kilos> then the lady at nvidia gave me the link to the manufacturers and they are in the UK i think, but on the card the sticker says made in china
<Kilos> what a mix up
<klaasvakie> ok guys, tell me I'm not the only one
<Kilos> you not the only one
<klaasvakie> I set my DNS to auto and get assigned the afrihost default ip's
<Kilos> wats foud seun
<klaasvakie> go on youtube, get 50kbytes/s down
<klaasvakie> set my dns to the googly one 8.8.8.8
<klaasvakie> get my full linespeed (4Mbit) down
<klaasvakie> I thought our local mirrors were supposed to speed things up ?
<Kilos> lotsa local stuff is sick
<klaasvakie> now for the more interesting part:
<klaasvakie> I have a wdtv live which I can pair with my laptop (youtube.com/pair)
<klaasvakie> the moment I pair y tv with my laptop, my speed drops to 50kbytes/s again as google then decides i'm a saffer and redirects me to the local slowness
<klaasvakie> eish, so looks like i'll be catching up the wimbledon goodness on the tiny laptop screen
<klaasvakie> man, sometimes I wish we could have real internet
<klaasvakie> I've noticed the local ubuntu also slow the last few weeks. Is it just a question of too mayne people, too few pipes?
<Kilos> the local repo is a bit sick at times
<Kilos> use main
<klaasvakie> i've been using the main
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> hey, how goes?
<Kilos> just cold man, i went into my mine here for obsidian and got lost and came out behind your house sigh
<Kilos> and there by you how goes
<smile> bye :p
<Kilos> toods smile
<Kilos> sleep tight
<smile> good night! :)
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-07-04
<bduk1> More almal
<nuvolari> Môre bduk1 :)
<nuvolari> oh hi tinuva 
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> nuvolari: There isn't a pot on
<nuvolari> Maaz: pot on
<Maaz> nuvolari: Huh?
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> Maaz: kettle on
<Maaz> nuvolari: Excuse me?
<nuvolari> argh, it's been too long
<nuvolari> *since I've made coffee
<nuvolari> Maaz: help coffee
<Maaz> nuvolari: Times coffee brewing and reserves cups for people. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   coffee (on|please)
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> nuvolari: Now now, we don't want anyone getting caffeine overdoses
<nuvolari> oh my word Maaz 
<nuvolari> I do
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for nuvolari!
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<Squirm> morning
<nuvolari> thank you Maaz :)
<nuvolari> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> guten morgen
<nuvolari> oh hi oom Kilos :>
<nuvolari> mag oom 'n mooi dag hê
<Kilos> lo nuvolari dankie seun en jy ook
<Kilos> hi bushtech have voda done nothing about your connection?
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal bduk1 
<mazal> Oom Kilos , wat doen mens met 'n skroewedraaier in minetest ?
<Kilos> haha ThatGraemeGuy se jy maak goed reg
<mazal> Watse goete ?
<Kilos> ek weet nie, self nog nie uitgevind nie
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://wiki.minetest.net/Screwdriver
<Kilos> ty ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> oh my , is that how the fly turned planks around
<Kilos> i leave them as they fall
<mazal> Thanx ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> yw
<bushtech> Kilos: voda sent a guy out wdo did some tests which he mailed to voda radio section, the next day that tower stabilised, so strongly suspect that tower was wonky.
<bushtech> still trying to figure out what these short outages are when no activity my side
<bushtech> oops.He's gone. gpu popped again?
<charl> good morning
<charl> hi mazal, ThatGraemeGuy, bushtech
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<bushtech> morning Charl
<mazal> Hi charl
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi charl
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<Kilos> sigh power in pta sucks
<bushtech> Kilos: voda sent a guy out wdo did some tests which he mailed to voda radio section, the next day that tower stabilised, so strongly suspect that tower was wonky.
<bushtech> still trying to figure out what these short outages are when no activity my side
<Kilos> bushtech, run 
<Kilos> sec
<Kilos> mtr -i2 -s0 -n 8.8.8.8
<Kilos> oh you on win
<Kilos> oi
<bushtech> can do on ubuntu server
<Kilos> try run the ping from a server
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> maybe you got timeouts when afk
<bushtech> yep. mostly happens overnight
<Kilos> what kind of work do you do that you cant run ubuntu on everything
<Kilos> im running win7 on one pc just so i can use IE
<bushtech> I have family that run widows that need help
<Kilos> IE in winetricks script is so tiny i battle to read
<Kilos> aha
<bushtech> Why need IE. I deleted IE on my win 7
<Kilos> sec
<bushtech> OK ran that command. What di I need to look at?
<bushtech> di = do
<Kilos> it will keep running and should keep connection active
<Kilos> you can paste the results to slexy.org and one of the clever guys will explain
<bushtech> OK. Thanks.  data usage?
<Kilos> minimal
<bushtech> Great! Let's see if it works
<Kilos> i have to use IE for these peeps
<Kilos> https://workplace.clickworker.com/en/
<Kilos> the fox is good to start but cant do the  second lot of assesments
<bushtech> Ah. was wondering cos I could open link
<Kilos> if you look at the uhrs assesments i think its called there you see they say only IE works
<bushtech> biggest packet loss on my mtr consistenly on 196.25.10.69 =6%
<Kilos> you can pause it and copy paste to slexy.org
<Kilos> my packet losses all show 0%
<Kilos> you can see which is the bad link there too
<Kilos> but 6% is min. we had one that went to 70%
<bushtech> mine leaks like a bad tap. only top 2 show 0%
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, is there something bushtech  can do about it?
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<bushtech> Intersting. running another mtr from my lappy through putty. results look very different
<Kilos> and thats going through the server that reports losses?
<bushtech> yep ssh into ubuntuserver
<Kilos> does it show the same bad links?
<Kilos> i dont know enough about this
<Kilos> or anything else IT involved
<bushtech> They are getting closes to each other now but server shows 8.8.8.8 on 52% while SSH shows 0% for 8.8.8.8
<Kilos> maybe server fixes them for you?
<bushtech> not sure what you mean Kilos. the mtr running in terminal on server shows that big loss. The remote login shows )%
<Vince-0> Haai kbmonkey_ 
<Vince-0> I mean Kilos 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i mean that the server is fixing the packet losses so your lappy doesnt get all the probs
<Kilos> or absorbing them
<Kilos> the pro is good at this kinda stuff but so busy he rarely gets chat time anymore
<bushtech> I'll keep watching it for a while. As long as it keeps my connection up I'll be happy
<Kilos> if you are clued up on windows stuff you can join ##kilos , thats where we do non linux help
<ThatGraemeGuy> uh
<ThatGraemeGuy> summary?
<Kilos> packet losses with mtr
<Kilos> how to fix or improve it
<ThatGraemeGuy> speak to your network admin/ISP
<ThatGraemeGuy> there's nothing any end user can do about that
<Kilos> server shows higher losses than lappy that ssh to it
<ThatGraemeGuy> eh sorry, busy now
<Kilos> there you go bushtech rev voda some more, they can actually see you online while chatting to them
<Kilos> np ty ThatGraemeGuy 
<bushtech> Thanks Kilos, ThatGraemeGuy
 * mazal het kopseer , het die woord windows gehoor
<Kilos> hope you get things improved bushtech 
<Kilos> haha @ mazal 
<mazal> Maar aan die ander kant moet ek darem sê daai gaming kas van my loop soos 'n warm roomys. Niks probleme nie
<Kilos> mooi
<Kilos> maar wat van ons sn mazal speel jy nog daar ook?
<Kilos> ohi my fly
<mazal> Nope oom , ek en Barry speel op myne. Teen die tyd toe ek hoor van die nuwe een by julle sonder lag het ek te veel effort in myne se software en hardware ingesit om hom te abandon. Ek en Barry het toe besluit om op myne aan te gaan.
<superfly> ohi
<Kilos> so ons kan jou goed oorneem mazal ?
<mazal> Oom Kilos , ja julle kan maar
<bduk1> Los my goed ek vertrou nognie die Mazal se server heeltemal nie
<mazal> Jy het min vertroue in Linux bduk ?
<charl> is julle nog besig om mindtest te speel ?
<charl> of waar gaan dit oor
<superfly> charl: I don't know if they are playing at the moment, but the server is still there, and we do still play
<charl> superfly: ah :)
<charl> i wanted to try it at some point
<mazal> Charl I still play daily , just not on the same server
<superfly> charl: you can ask ThatGraemeGuy for the URL
<ThatGraemeGuy> huh
<superfly> s/URL/domain name/
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: for minetest
<ThatGraemeGuy> mt.donaldson.za.net port 30000
<charl> hmm latency is a bit high 156 ms
<charl> is that a problem ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> nope
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal: have you started getting lag again?
<mazal> Nothing at all ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> so you just like the whole apartheid thing? :-p
<mazal> Nope , like I told Kilos , by the time I found out about youer server I already put in too much time on software and hardware for mine to abandon it
<charl> lol apartheid
<mazal> I didn't know about the plan of yours
<Kilos> hahaha
<ThatGraemeGuy> hehehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> its cool no need to explain
<ThatGraemeGuy> we're not cool enough for you, message received
 * ThatGraemeGuy cries in the corner while rocking back and forth slowly
<Kilos> rofl
<charl> :D
<ThatGraemeGuy> I'm waiting patiently for the new version so that we can get mesecons and home decor without having to tell everyone to use a unstable build :-D
<Kilos> ty
<ThatGraemeGuy> supposed to be released on sunday
 * Kilos waits with baited breath
<Kilos> i think thats the right spelling
<Kilos> our spell checker is too busy these days
<bushtech> correct
<ThatGraemeGuy> "bated" breath
 * ThatGraemeGuy crawls back into his corner
<Kilos> haha ty
<Kilos> Maaz, define bated
<Maaz> Kilos: Bate \Bate\, v. t. [imp. & p. p. {Bated}; p. pr. & vb. n. {Bating}.] [From abate.] 1. To lessen by retrenching, deducting, or reducing; to abate; to beat down; to lower. [1913 Webster]  He must either bate the laborer's wages, or not employ or not pay him.                --Locke. [1913 Webster]  2. To allow by way of abatement or deduction. [1913 Webster]
<Maaz> To whom he bates nothing of what he stood upon with the parliament.                       …
<Kilos> Maaz, define baited
<Maaz> Kilos: Bait \Bait\ (b[=a]t), v. t. [imp. & p. p. {Baited}; p. pr. & vb. n. {Baiting}.] [OE. baiten, beit[=e]n, to feed, harass, fr. Icel. beita, orig., to cause to bite, fr. b[imac]ta. [root]87. See {Bite}.] [1913 Webster] 1. To provoke and harass; esp., to harass or torment for sport; as, to bait a bear with dogs; to bait a bull. [1913 Webster]  2. To give a
<Maaz> portion of food and drink to, upon the road; as, to bait horses. --Holland. [1913 Webster]  3.…
<Kilos> i baited my hooks to catch salmon
<bushtech> I stand corrected. bushtech hangs head in shame
<Kilos> haha we all here to learn something or other
<Kilos> no shame involved
<Kilos> thyey both sound good when talking though
<Kilos> they
<mazal> Now I finally understand why I shouldn't backup to NTFS or FAT32
<mazal> Picked up recently that my scripts doesn't run. Then saw my steam refuse to open as well.
<mazal> Investigated and found that all my scripts and steam has lost it's executable permission. Then remembered that I restored a /home backup that was lying on NTFS
<charl> important lessons learned
 * nuvolari <3 Zest T1
<nuvolari> well, kinda waiting for the battery life test
<charl> ooh this looks good
<charl> for equivalent of 136 euro that's a good deal
<charl> wb tinuva 
<charl> so apparently if you use irc you are an extremist
<charl> according to the NSA, in any case
<charl> irc is an "extremist forum"
<charl> so, my fellow extremists...
<mazal> lol
<charl> http://daserste.ndr.de/panorama/xkeyscorerules100.txt
<nuvolari> wait what?
<nuvolari> lol
 * nuvolari be extremist
<nuvolari> conforming to non-standard communication
<nuvolari> in quotes
<mazal> Bye everyone , enjoy your weekend
<Kilos> you too mazal 
<charl> i hear irc extremism is on the rise ...
<charl> i think the only real extremists are the nsa with these draconian measures
<nuvolari> it's only extremist because they need to go to extremes to understand it :P
<charl> lol
<nuvolari> why, actually, does a form of communication need to be 'extremist'?
<nuvolari> so when they start to use pidgeons, will the NSA start to kill the pidgeons?
<charl> lol
<Kilos> hahaha
<magespawn> good afternoon all
<nuvolari> oh hi magespawn 
<charl> hi magespawn 
<charl> long time no speak to, you been busy ?
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<charl> shit 30 degrees outside right now
<charl> and it's even partly cloudy
<charl> :(
<magespawn> yup with work and personal stuff
<charl> magespawn: no man that is no excuse you must come say hi more often :)
<charl> don't abandon your brothers and sisters in arms :)
<magespawn> indeed
<magespawn> i ofetn forgat
<magespawn> often forget
<magespawn> i am busy setting up a webserver and other software on a laptop so that i can move it around to showcase some software
<charl> magespawn: VM ?
<charl> have you looked at packer and vagrant ?
<charl> works with both virtualbox and vmware
<magespawn> charl no i installed ubuntu server on the laptop and i am working from there
<charl> ah
<magespawn> home time for me, later all
<charl> same here
<charl> later all
<charl> hey psychicist :)
<charl> how are you doing
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey_ 
<kbmonkey_> hi Kilos 
<kbmonkey_> jas but I lag slow tonight
<Kilos> again
<kbmonkey_> how are you Kilos ?
<Kilos> im ok ty lad and you kbmonkey_ ?
<Kilos> find where your lag is and have it fixed
<theblazehen> Evening all, Kilos 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen power back on?
<theblazehen> Kilos: yeah :) since yesterday
<theblazehen> Anyone mind filling out https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1LqwPjgb32p2lhk3a1pIm5XDYVIZo6GRNUgI6u6kA2MY/viewform ?
<kbmonkey> how is the mining going Kilos ?
<kbmonkey> been getting home late lately, not much play time
<Kilos> lekker kbmonkey very rare to get any lag
<kbmonkey> was hoping to try play some tonight but now I got battles with the tubes 
<kbmonkey> Kilos: is it still the server of graemeguy?
<Kilos> yip works well
<kbmonkey> hmm, just says connecting for a long time.
<Kilos> stop and try again
<kbmonkey> I am
<kbmonkey> 3rd times a charm
<Kilos> oh my
<kbmonkey> connecting...
<kbmonkey_> at least updates are flying :D
<kbmonkey_> oh dear, it is replacing sysvinit with systemd...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> oh my already
<kbmonkey_> rolling release xD
<theblazehen> kbmonkey_: debian?
<theblazehen> ...
<kbmonkey_> oh wow I see the minetest changelog has some android build files :D
<kbmonkey_> theblazehen: yep
<kbmonkey_> theblazehen: crunchbang
<theblazehen> ai. Was hoping it might be gentoo :(
<theblazehen> I want to like gentoo but I don't
<kbmonkey> I got my sis to download me freebsd I must go copy it from her...
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: yeah, was thinking of running it myself.. But KSP don't work on there
<kbmonkey> 1cc40c0 Add support for Android 2.3+ :D :D
<kbmonkey> KSP theblazehen ?
<theblazehen> Kerbal Space Program
<theblazehen> tl;dr http://i.imgur.com/KxUHaU0.jpg
<Squirm> So
<Squirm> decided to leave for Cape Town now
<theblazehen> hi Squirm 
<psychicist> hich
<Squirm> will see you all on the other side :P
<psychicist> :)
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<psychicist> hi kbmonkey 
<psychicist> hi charl 
<Kilos> go safe Squirm 
<psychicist> sorry, I was watching the world cup
<theblazehen> hi psychicist 
<psychicist> hi theblazehen 
<psychicist> hi Squirm 
<psychicist> see you on the other side, my friend
<psychicist> :D
<kbmonkey> ha ha good image theblazehen! the little guys remind me of Invader Zim!
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: lol
<kbmonkey> cool Squirm have a good trip!
<kbmonkey> Kilos: rebuilding minetest after source update. 
<Kilos> what source?
<kbmonkey> if I can't play I may just have to do something else like eat nachos xD
<kbmonkey> source code for minetest
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> didnt you have it installed?
<Kilos> if it aint broke dont fix it
<kbmonkey> well it wont connect man
<theblazehen> Kilos: If it aint broke, break it
<Kilos> still now
<kbmonkey> ^ what theblazehen said XD
<theblazehen> Then fix it better
<kbmonkey> we love breaking things
<charl> ah i discovered the secret now
<charl> chromium plays youtube videos over html5 video at 1080p
<theblazehen> charl: -Syu --force?
<theblazehen> oh..
<charl> firefox can only do at 360p
<charl> what is that - -Syu --force ??
<Kilos> when you have time one of you two try opera browser please
<theblazehen> charl: A way to occasionally break arch linux when passed as arguaments to pacman
<charl> Kilos: ooh no :( opera is closed source :(
<kbmonkey> charl: you could try remove the flash addons for firefox and go to youtube.com/html5 and enable it 
<Kilos> no man
<charl> theblazehen: ah :)
<charl> kbmonkey: i don't have flash addons in firefox
<charl> kbmonkey: i don't even have flash installed
<Kilos> Maaz, google opera browser for debian linux
<Maaz> Kilos: "Opera - Debian Wiki" https://wiki.debian.org/Opera :: "The Opera .deb Repository" http://deb.opera.com/ :: "Linux i386 - Opera Web Browser | Faster & safer | Download the ..." http://www.opera.com/download/guide/?os=linux-i386 :: "Linux PowerPC - Opera Web Browser | Faster & safer | Download ..." http://www.opera.com/download/guide/?os=linux-ppc&ver=10.10
<Maaz> :: "Opera for Debian - CNET Download.com" http://download.cnet.com/Opera-for-Debian/3000-2…
<charl> flash is pure evil that technology, it's a huge security risk having it enabled in your browser
<kbmonkey> opera is gross
<theblazehen> charl: Preach!
<Kilos> will be interesting to see how it performs
<kbmonkey> charl: gnash and videotop to the rescue :D
<Kilos> lol kbmonkey its my main browser
<kbmonkey> opera is not free software
<Kilos> much faster than the fox
<charl> kbmonkey: gnash makes me gnash on my teeth ... last time i tried it it was total kaput
<kbmonkey> it is free to download, but that is all
<Kilos> what more you want?
<psychicist> charl, I am doing fine, thanks. how have you been?
<charl> psychicist: i'm doing great !
<kbmonkey> ha ha charl *crunches teeth*
<Kilos> updates are free too and addons and plugins
<charl> psychicist: just wishing the rain would stop and the weather would clear up in NL right now
<psychicist> charl, I am considering moving on and away from Poland, but there are two things keeping me here (money and girls) :)
<kbmonkey> Kilos: when we talk about free, we mean free as in freedom, not as in free beer :)
<Kilos> lol
<charl> kbmonkey: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weeping_and_gnashing_of_teeth
<psychicist> charl, here the weather is always good during summer, there isn't much to complain about
<charl> that's how i feel about gnash :)
<Kilos> man it works kiff, you dont need to fiddle with the source code
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel party keer
<charl> Kilos: it's not about being able to mess with the source code, it's about the principle of free and open source software compared to proprietary source code
<charl> unlikely (considering it's norwegian) but for all that we know, the nsa can have spyware built into it
<Kilos> so do you refuse to use nvidia and the other one too
<charl> the same counts for skype, for example
<charl> Kilos: of course ! i use intel hd graphics card
<charl> and especially considering that skype has been bought by microsoft
<charl> and we all know how microsoft feels about the nsa :) very positive indeed
<kbmonkey> Kilos: if you buy a car but you can't know what condition the engine is, or even how many cylinders the thing has, it makes you worry!
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: good analogy
<charl> yeah good one !
<kbmonkey> but if you let mechanics from all over the world look at the engine, and they can all agree it is safe to drive, then you feel better, yes? ;)
<Kilos> well my friends it works well here. and outpaces the fox and doesnt upgrade so often or so big
<charl> brb
<Kilos> the fly told me to try it and im thankful
<Kilos> i dont trust other mechanics
<theblazehen> Kilos: Just use VPN with compression..
<Kilos> i dont even know what that is
<theblazehen> Kilos: virtual network connection
<Kilos> with what?
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: whats up with your connection? 3g?
<kbmonkey> theblazehen: yes :(
<kbmonkey> 12 second ping time to nickserv
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: Try dropping down to edge? 
<theblazehen> When I have bad 3G edge is often better
<kbmonkey> is edge the same as 2G? I can only force 2G or 3G
<theblazehen> yeah, @G
<theblazehen> 2G*
<Kilos> kbmonkey, listen now
<kbmonkey> Kilos: connected! 
<Kilos> find 400 bucks
<kbmonkey> yes...?
 * kbmonkey puts banana in ear and listens
<Kilos> go to telkom shop and get their promo starter pack and tell them open it there because you want the d-link dwm-157 not the 156
<Kilos> the 156 is 7.2m/s and the 157 is 22m/s
<Kilos> and has stronger reception
<Kilos> ian has found with different customers the 157 works where no other modems even get signal
<kbmonkey> okay Kilos I'll go chat with them
<kbmonkey> Kilos: I have never played on a server this fast wow
<Kilos> wonderful hey
<kbmonkey> are you under in the mines?
<Kilos> ya here by my house
<kbmonkey> how deep are you now?
<Kilos> -90
<Kilos> the deep is -3800
<Kilos> to go faster press e
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<kbmonkey> hai
<kbmonkey> hmm wonder if I should switch networks while router charges... 
<superfly> ohi
<theblazehen> hi ThatGraemeGuy superfly 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-07-05
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi bushtech hopping again
<Vince-0> he must be in the bush
<Kilos> haha ya he is kinda
<Kilos> some nature reserve place near pretoria
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> hi bduk 
<Kilos> bduk, doen my n guns asb. vra mazal om vir die laaste keur net in ons minetest te gaan en sy huis deur te vervand met hout deur of dit te delete
<Kilos> en die chests
<bduk> More almal
<bduk> Eksal vir hom sms 
<Kilos> dankie baie, se hy kan als uit chests op vloer gooi sommer ek sal skoonmaak dankie
<Kilos> anyone got an idea how to make ubuntu see an android tablet so sis kan get her stuff off it to put on her xp pc
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
 * Kilos gotta install something to let ubuntu be able to see and work on an android tablet
<SilverCode> Kilos: what kind of tablet is it, and what version of Android is it running?
<Kilos> hi SilverCode stylco she says
<SilverCode> Google made things much harder with the 4.1 (?) release that prevented you from being able to mount the tablet as a normal HDD
<Kilos> i dunno how to find the version on it
<SilverCode> normally you go to the settings and choose "About Phone/Tablet"
<SilverCode> and it lists the version somewhere
<SilverCode> but with the random brands, it that isn't always the case
<Kilos> eish 4.1.1
<SilverCode> the easiest solution is just use something like Dropbox
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> we need to know how to remove pics and music so it has space on it again
<Kilos> move them to a flash or something
<Kilos> she already has dropbox with lotsa stuff but that was when she was at a free wifi area, here data is limited
<SilverCode> on my PC (using Netrunner .. basically Kubuntu 14.04), if I plug my Galaxy Note 10.1 in, it shows up as an MTP device
<SilverCode> which allows me to copy stuff off it
<Kilos> oh i can go to 14.04 kde
<Kilos> so i must just install netrunner?
<SilverCode> I have a sneaky suspicion that the problem won't be on the Ubuntu side
<SilverCode> but rather the tablet side
<Kilos> i looked in synaptic and there are lots of android packages but i havent a clue what is needed
<SilverCode> I've dealt with some cheap chiense Android devices that just refuse to show up via USB connections
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> terrible things. 
<SilverCode> if you plug the device in, and run "dmesg | tail", does it look like the PC is actually *seeing* the device?
<Kilos> lemme try
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s20EVedBaF
<Kilos> i just see usb stuff. dont show anything meaningful to me
<Kilos> sjoe
<SilverCode> well the good news is it knows you have plugged something in
<SilverCode> the bad news it is doesn't seem to actuall "register" it
<SilverCode> not sure how to get around that
<SilverCode> are you plugging it directly into the PC, or connecting through a USB hub?
<Kilos> direct on front usb port
<Kilos> how can you see it sees it
<Kilos> which line told you that
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> isnt it an android app that needs to be installed
<Kilos> excuse my ignorance
<Kilos> installed some of the android stuff from synaptic related to android devices and new  "dmesg | tail" is very different
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2jxfrOQ6z
<SilverCode> Kilos: it looks like it is having a hard time communicating properly over USB. Normally this is due to a bad cable/usb port, or the device hasn't followed the proper USB spec
<SilverCode> I could be wrong, but I don't think installing anything on the device or the PC will help
<Kilos> ah ty SilverCode for your help
<SilverCode> sorry I can't give more information, but things like this are hard to debug without having the stuff infront of you
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> im grateful for any guidance
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<smile> hoi :p
<Kilos> hoi smile 
<Kilos> :-)
<psychicist> hoi smile :)
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> hi psychicist again i think and charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<psychicist> hi charl 
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<psychicist> yeah
<Kilos> haha
<psychicist> I am around but relaxing a bit
<Kilos> you lucky hey
<psychicist> it's weekend after all
<psychicist> yeah
<Kilos> yeah 
<psychicist> I also upgraded my Kubuntu from 13.04 to 13.10 and 14.04 last night
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<psychicist> so I think I deserve it to relax a bit now
<charl> hi psychicist 
<Kilos> whew why not install 14.04 strtaight
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<Kilos> straight then just run backup
<psychicist> because it would be harder, I would have had to mess with the bootloader and stuff
<psychicist> because I am running it off an USB drive
<Kilos> oh kde aint got a good backup thing like deja-dup in ubuntu
<charl> ah i want to try that
<charl> running it off usb
<Kilos> ah
<charl> i tried to install it but it seems like the installer doesn't make it easy
<charl> i have an old 16gb one lying here that i could use as a portable ubuntu install
<psychicist> yeah
<Kilos> i have done it . sold one with 12.04 installed with all the apps for data recovery and drive repair info
<psychicist> the installer works
<Kilos> i just installed straight to the usb stick
<psychicist> but then when I tried to boot the system, the drive letters didn't match
<psychicist> or rather the drive names in Linux
<charl> it only gave me options to "replace" and "erase" etc but not to do a fresh install on a usb alongside my existing install
<psychicist> so /dev/sdc turned out to have changed to /dev/sdb and I had to fix that manually
<charl> i fear i might need to first disconnect or wipe the hard drive so i can select a drive to install to
<Kilos> oh ya i unplugged the internal and installed
<charl> problem to disconnect if i'm on a laptop
<charl> then i have to open the whole thing up
<charl> ubuntu installer sucks :(
<psychicist> I can't unplug the internal because this is my work laptop
<Kilos> oi
<psychicist> I just don't boot into Windows when I don't need to
<charl> i only run windows inside a vm for when i have to use it for some app
<charl> our support ticket application only runs in IE at work
<charl> so i run it inside vmware
<psychicist> I would like to try installing onto an eSATA drive, though
<psychicist> I would probably get better performance using that
<charl> eSATA - like an external hard drive?
<Kilos> in unity with disk-utility you can format the stick to mbr then install should be easy as the dvd sees it as a bootable drive
<psychicist> yeah
<charl> yeah but then you have to plug it in every time, and it's much larger than a flash drive
<charl> these days you get 32gb or larger on a flash drive
<psychicist> oh, but I am using an USB drive actually
<charl> which is more than enough for a system disk
<psychicist> I mean and external USB hard drive
<psychicist> an*
<psychicist> with a full installation of Kubuntu
<charl> oh i see
<charl> actually one step better would be sd card
<psychicist> probably yes
<charl> because sd card fits nicely internally so i can move my laptop around freely without fear of knocking out or damaging the usb flash drive
<charl> although then it's not as portable anymore because i can't boot a regular pc off it without an sd card reader
<charl> but super handy for laptops though
<charl> some desktops have sd card readers but most don't :(
<psychicist> you can always build a card reader into it like I did
<charl> possible but it's my work machine so i don't want to mess with it too much
<charl> my laptop is my personal one
<psychicist> oh, I understand
<psychicist> an external USB card reader then, but that would defeat the purpose probably
<charl> i dunno i still have a spare usb flash drive lying around, i'll do that first :)
<charl> will see about the card later
<Kilos> i just wanted a bootable ubuntu stick for repairing crashed pcs mainly boot probs and then for data recovery
<Kilos> and it works
<charl> Kilos: that's a good thing to have lying around
<Kilos> haha i had it for 2 weeks. was planning on selling them with a booklet i wrote but ian grabbed it and gave me R2oo so i was happy 
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> R200
<Kilos> stick cost R110
<Kilos> 16G
<Kilos> he used it to fix his pc, and now uses it at clients as well
<Kilos> i installed boot-repair on it as well and that comes in handy with pcs with boot probs
<charl> psychicist: you do java development as well ?
<charl> or you were learning it ?
<superfly> anyone got any clues as to why my plasma doesn't load once I've logged in?
<psychicist> charl, I know java actually, but I am not doing any development at the moment. I want to get certified for OCAJ/OCPJ
<charl> psychicist: ah, i tried eclim for the first time yesterday, it was a bit of a pain to get working properly but once i "got it" it works really nicely
<psychicist> charl, what is that?
<charl> psychicist: problem with eclim is it's based off eclipse, and i don't know what you think of eclipse, but i really don't like it
<charl> eclim is a vim plugin for java development that works off eclipse in the background
<psychicist> oh, I don't like eclipse either
<charl> so you get things like context menus for all your java classes etc
<Kilos> sjoe superfly ian had that and someone gave me a command for him to run
<psychicist> that is quite nice, yes
<charl> wb smile 
<Kilos> something with sudo blah blah plasma start or start plasma
<charl> psychicist: i don't really care for context menus that much but they are handy sometimes
<smile> thanks :p
<superfly> charl, psychicist, have you guys looked at IntelliJ?
<charl> nope, googling
<smile> charl: I'm trying out a bash script, which involves restarting Firefox :P
<charl> smile: ah you use chatzilla... :)
<charl> superfly: does it have good maven integration ?
<superfly> not sure, I don't do Java
<charl> lol
<superfly> they have a Python plugin, so I use that
<psychicist> superfly, hi. I haven't looked at it, no. I have netbeans installed in case I need an IDE
<charl> i'll park it and perhaps i can try it at work
<superfly> well, I use PyCharm, which is the python plugin in a product
<charl> we were looking for a better ide than eclipse because we all hate it
<superfly> in my experience it's the IDE that sucks the least
<charl> i refuse to use it, i use vim instead, still the best editor :)
<psychicist> yeah
<charl> ah i see it has support for spring
<superfly> I'm waiting for KDevelop to have a decent Python plugin... right now PyCharm still beats it, but PyCharm is still annoying.
<charl> that's good
<superfly> we moved our C++ dev from Eclipse CDT to KDevelop
<charl> i used to use kdevelop long time ago (7 years or so)
<charl> since then moved to vim and never looked back
<superfly> we do a lot of pairing, so we need to be able to just sit down at any PC and work
<superfly> thus KDevelop works the best
<superfly> (and it's got some pretty awesome features)
<charl> superfly: do you work like this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYBjVTMUQY0
<superfly> hahaha
<superfly> I know that video well
<superfly> we use BitBucket at work, and when that video came out it did the rounds
<charl> my response to pair programming: no thank you :P
<smile> charl: yes :p
<charl> oh my goodness, a pull request
<charl> :O
<charl> fork, spoon and knife
<superfly> charl: have you seen this? https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/wat
<charl> superfly: nope, watching it now
<charl> superfly: hmmm can't download the .mov and i don't have flash installed
<charl> when i try to download the mov it keeps pausing or something
<superfly> might be on youtube
<charl> oh wait, here it goes now
<charl> just had to retry 10 times
<superfly> ok
<superfly> seemed to work for me
<charl> amazon s3 bah
<charl> for a company that was "the first" they seem to have fallen far behind
<charl> whahaha that video
<charl> ok i'm off ttyl all
<psychicist> see you later charl 
<smile> charl: apparently, I can create multiple profiles for firefox, one test profile and one running profile :p
<superfly> Kilos: I found my problem.... disk space
<superfly> I'm running this particular Kubuntu off an 8 gig flash drive
<superfly> 8 is actually too little...
<Kilos> ouch superfly what size disk?
<Kilos> oh ok i read more
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> hi Rynomster 
<Kilos> maybe i must get 0ad with my night surfer data, minetest is using 3 or 4 months data a month 
<Kilos> but i love it
<theblazehen> Kilos: try freeciv or freecol maybe?
<Kilos> what are they theblazehen ?
<Kilos> i need something that doesnt wanna go online
<Kilos> want to
<Kilos> and i cannot stop playing minetest, just need to limit how much i do
<charl> have you people been looking at blackphone
<Kilos> ya since i was young, all telcom phones were black
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> now telcom is telkom
<charl> talking about https://www.blackphone.ch/
<charl> the review (in dutch) does not sound so positive http://webwereld.nl/beveiliging/83057-blackphone-traag--onhandig-maar-wel-superveilig-update
<charl> i'm looking for a 100
<charl> 100% open source phone
<charl> sorry hit enter by mistake
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i enjoy when you okes also make mistakes
<charl> Kilos: we are human we make mistakes all the time :P
<Kilos> i often have to first edit my lines
<charl> problem is once you hit enter it's out there :P
<Kilos> ya lol
<Kilos> i get killed lots in minetest from hitting wrong keys
<charl> http://zestmobile.net/ nice !
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> superfly, i found the original hole in the top lava source that you and the monkey fixed way back then
<Kilos> graeme taught me how to work with lava 
<Kilos> n ow i can clean up my whole mine
<Kilos> bit of a stutter there
<theblazehen> Anyone know how to compile java prjects?
<mazal> Evening everyone
<mazal> Oom Kilos here ?
<Kilos> ya ek is
<mazal> Barry het my laat weet ek moet my huise se deure oopmaak
<mazal> Maar ek het nie daai adres by die huis nie , kan oom vir my gee asb.
<Kilos> nie moet nie maar sal jy asb. en die kaste
<Kilos> sec
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<smile> good night!
<smile> :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> was it something i said? :-o
<smile> nope ;)
<charl> hey magespawn 
<magespawn> hey cahrl
<magespawn> woops
<magespawn> hey charl 
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy magespawn 
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi Kilos
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<magespawn> ho ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<charl> magespawn: you know stuff about asterisk right ?
<charl> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<magespawn> yup charl, some stuff at least
<charl> magespawn: how well does sip work behind nat routing these days
<charl> cause that used to be a major problem
<magespawn> the asterisk authenticates to the external sip server and keeps the connection alive that way
<charl> i'm looking at some options right now for secure voip
<charl> i'm mainly looking at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZRTP
<charl> i'm also looking at jitsi and freeswitch atm
<magespawn> never heard of jitsi but i think freeswitch is based on asterisk
<charl> jitsi is looking really awesome right now
 * magespawn goes to look
<charl> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jitsi
<magespawn> that looks pretty complete
<charl> ja man
<charl> i already run an xmpp server (prosody) so i wonder if it will work
<charl> if i just run voip over jitsi using xmpp+jingle
<charl> otherwise i will need to look at adding some voip / sip server but then it will have to be secure and encrypted, preferably end to end
<charl> that's why i was looking at zrtp
<charl> but back when i used to work with asterisk (many years ago) i found it to be very insecure
<charl> practically nothing was encrypted back then and there weren't even proper authentication mechanisms
<charl> it was all "we trust you cause you're on the lan" and also hence the problems with nat routing
<Rynomster> hi Kilos
<Rynomster> how are you?
<charl> nat traversal shouldn't be necessary in any case considering we should all be using ipv6y already
<charl> *ipv6
<Kilos> well ty Rynomster and you?
<charl> hi Rynomster 
<Rynomster> im well thx :)
<Kilos> just cold actually
<Rynomster> hit charl
<Rynomster> hi*
<charl> lol
<Rynomster> yea very cold :(
<charl> no please don't hit me :)
<Rynomster> soz lol
 * Rynomster slaps charl with a large trout
<magespawn> i do not think that all the isp's here in sa have given put ipv6 addresses to the customers yet
<charl> i think that counts for most countries sadly
<charl> magespawn: http://www.google.com/intl/nl/ipv6/statistics.html#tab=per-country-ipv6-adoption
<Kilos> does ipv6 mean data disappears faster?
<charl> germany and the us are both doing pretty well but as for the rest ...
<charl> Kilos: data disappears? what?
<charl> i hope it won't increase packet loss no...
<Kilos> lol i mean gets used quicker man
<Kilos> caps that is
<Kilos> you uncapped peeps are spoiled
<charl> eh, i don't think that has anything to do with it
<charl> ipv6 is just the follow-up of ipv4 with better protocols and much more address space
<Kilos> oh course
<charl> so it will probably remain unchanged in that respect
<Kilos> oh so not faster
<charl> as in, it won't make a significant difference either way
<magespawn> i was wondering about how the tracking of computers would work with ipv6
<charl> tracking of computers ?
<charl> how do you mean
<magespawn> well as i understand it the last part of an ipv6 address in unique to the computer
<charl> the last 64 bits is the network segment part
<charl> so the first 64 bits identifies the network segment and the last 64 bits is upscaled from the 48-bit mac address on the network segment
<charl> or the computer can choose a random mac address (privacy extensions)
<charl> and that keeps changing over time too
<charl> so every day for example you can have a new randomised ip address
<charl> s/random mac address/random last 64 bits/
<charl> it can also of course randomise the mac address but that's a different story
<charl> when you look at an "upscaled" mac address it has the trademark "ff:fe" in there somewhere
<charl> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPv6_address#Modified_EUI-64
<magespawn> i thought the mac would stay fixed, unless you took stpes to change it
<charl> yes you can easily randomise the mac address but you have to do it using the operating system after booting
<charl> because by default it will always revert back to what the manufacturer set it to 
<magespawn> most people would not know to even look to do that
<charl> you can use macchanger for example
<charl> https://github.com/alobbs/macchanger
<charl> you can also set it using the ifconfig command
<charl> sudo ifconfig eth0 hw ether AA:BB:CC:DD:EE:FF
<charl> but privacy extensions are enabled by default on debian and ubuntu
<charl> openbsd too
<charl> and i would assume most other gnu/linux or *bsd distrobutions
<charl> so there should be absolutely no need for worry
<magespawn> i do use the other os a fair amount
<charl> bbl
<charl> need to go shower
<charl> been hot and humid all day and i'm sweaty :(
<magespawn> showers are good
<magespawn> amusing how the map of alaska is green, i wonder how many addresses they use up there
<Kilos> how are you magespawn ?
<charl> big soccer match now
<charl> nl vs costa rica
<magespawn> Kilos i am fine, a bit tired from a busy week
<Kilos> sjoe , look after yourself man
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Xethron> hi Kilos
<magespawn> Kilos, it is all good thanks
<Kilos> ok
<magespawn> i am off to bed now, good night all
<magespawn> exit
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-07-06
<Kilos> morning all
<charl> morning Kilos 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<charl> :)
<Kilos> :-)
<charl> it is HOT and HUMID today \:(
<charl> i really do not like this tropical weather
<Kilos> send some here
<charl> Kilos: what's it like over there right now ?
<charl> Maaz: weather pretoria
<Maaz> charl: That didn't go down very well. Burp.
<Kilos> sunny outside but still under 20 c
<charl> Maaz: you eat rudely
<Maaz> charl: *blink*
<Kilos> freezing inside
<charl> bah
<Kilos> Maaz, forecast pretoria
<Maaz> Kilos: Saturday: Clear. High: 20° C., Saturday Night: Clear. Low: 7° C., Sunday: Partly Cloudy. High: 20° C., Sunday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 7° C., Monday: Partly Cloudy. High: 17° C., Monday Night: Clear. Low: 4° C., Tuesday: Clear. High: 13° C., Tuesday Night: Clear. Low: 1° C., Wednesday: Partly Cloudy. High: 13° C., Wednesday Night: Clear. Low: 2°
<Maaz> C., Thursday: Clear. High: 14° C., Thursday Night: Clear. Low: 2° C., Friday: Clear. Hi…
<charl> ah that's the commando :)
<charl> Maaz: weather utrecht
<Maaz> charl: Too many places match utrecht: Utrecht, Netherlands and Utrecht, South Africa
<Kilos> the other one used to work too
<charl> Maaz: forecast utrecht
<Maaz> charl: Too many places match utrecht: Utrecht, Netherlands and Utrecht, South Africa
<charl> Maaz: forecast utrecht netherlands
<Maaz> charl: Saturday: Mostly Cloudy. High: 23° C., Saturday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 16° C., Sunday: Thunderstorm. High: 26° C., Sunday Night: Chance of Rain. Low: 12° C., Monday: Partly Cloudy. High: 22° C., Monday Night: Chance of Rain. Low: 13° C., Tuesday: Chance of Rain. High: 22° C., Tuesday Night: Rain. Low: 13° C., Wednesday: Chance of Rain. High: 18°
<Maaz> C., Wednesday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 16° C., Thursday: Chance of a Thunderstorm. Hi…
<charl> hmmm
<charl> temperature is not too bad actually
<Kilos> ill swop for those temps anyday
<Kilos> not high enough though
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Kilos> ive even got to placing mirrors outside to shine sun into my room and warm it up
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<charl> Kilos: did you watch the football last night?
<charl> it was a tough match whow
<charl> the dutch kept attacking but the costa ricans were really good on their defence
<Kilos> so who won
<charl> the dutch, right at the end
<Kilos> i mainly watch rugby and now and again the soccer
<charl> but that was after no goals were scored even with extra time
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> penalty shootout
<charl> yup precisely
<charl> although, some of the guys on the dutch team were not playing clean imho
<charl> not too happy about that
<Kilos> fowl play sucks in any sport. rugby rules are getting very tough on them
<Kilos> foul i think it is
<charl> lol
<charl> chicken play
<Kilos> lol i go take sheep away to grazing
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hello :p
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Cantide> 22:23 here .-.
<Cantide> getting late ._.
<Kilos> 15.25 here
<Kilos> ohi gremble Tonberry 
<Cantide> good night!
<Kilos> night Cantide sleep tight
<Cantide> :)
<Cantide> got 5 hours to sleep
<Cantide> gonna make it count :p
<Cantide> see ya~
<Kilos> sjoe\
<theblazehen> ps aux
<theblazehen> oh, thats not a terminal..
<Kilos> huh
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> inetpro, het jy darem tyd en energie om more te gaan werk?
<superfly> ohi
<Maaz> superfly: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell superfly You have a present waiting at the big R" 5 hours, 26 minutes and 48 seconds ago
<Kilos> hi superfly i got bad lag there tonight
<superfly> thanks Kilos!!
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> shout for anything else you need
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo all
<superfly> SUP ThatGraemeGuy
<superfly> whoops, caps lock
<ThatGraemeGuy> not much just trying to not freeze :)
<Private_User> evening people
<Private_User> hi theblazehen, Kilos, superfly, ThatGraemeGuy
<superfly> hi Private_User
<Private_User> so what's new or good people?
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Kilos> what you mean or good people
<Kilos> we all good
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy you got some work this week
<Kilos> finding why i got such bad lag
<ThatGraemeGuy> uhh
<ThatGraemeGuy> last time i checked that wasn't my work :P
<Kilos> aw no dont say that please , you seem to get things going right
<ThatGraemeGuy> simple answer is if everyone has lag it might be on the server but if its just you, then..... it's just you
<Kilos> your side ok?
<ThatGraemeGuy> yup, perfect
<Private_User> good to know Kilos, everybody is good :)
<Private_User> was just trying to make conversation :p
<Private_User> so like what's new or what's good people
<Private_User> hehe
<Kilos> seems ok now again ThatGraemeGuy , can you identify the bad links. i was running mtr
<Kilos> just cold Private_User otherwise good ty
<Kilos> does this show you anything ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> there's nothing i can do if its only you Kilos, i keep telling you this
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s20Eq1paqz
<Kilos> no man tell me who to bomb
<Kilos> is it telkom or one of those links
<ThatGraemeGuy> its likely the weather
<Kilos> oi
<ThatGraemeGuy> i keep telling you, 3g is inherently variable there is pretty much nothing to be done
<Kilos> you mean im gonna have to play in summer only hehe
<Private_User> good to know Kilos, but no worries only 2 months to go before we enjoy some warmer weathers :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> if its really bad permanently they can maybe see if you have bad signal but if its mostly fine but sometimes a bit bad then thats just the way it is
<Kilos> well i can get their tech guy out again , he has been here twice before and said in the future if i have any probs i must just mail him directly
<Kilos> and he knows and can use ubuntu so thats good too
<ThatGraemeGuy> thats all you can do
<Private_User> mail him Kilos, mail him
<ThatGraemeGuy> new minetest supposed to be due sometime in the next day or so
<Kilos> haha his sympathies are in the right place
<ThatGraemeGuy> but that's going to wait a bit, i'm first going to spend some time in the middle of almost nowhere
<Kilos> are you gonna upgrade ThatGraemeGuy or run it separately till you sure its stable
<Kilos> ok my
<ThatGraemeGuy> because the best thing to do when its so cold is to go to a place a little more inland that's even colder :)
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: I want to do that too, some time.
<superfly> but without the cold
<Kilos> where you going
<Kilos> oh my too
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://www.vindoux.com/accommodation/ <-- to live in a treehouse
<Kilos> eeeek
<ThatGraemeGuy> and drink lots of wine and maybe build a snowman
<Kilos> hahaha first a boat now a treehouse
<Kilos> you going on leave
<ThatGraemeGuy> don't joke there was another special on the houseboats now, even cheaper than i paid
<Kilos> wow
<ThatGraemeGuy> but its only valid til end september and i'm already putting money aside for a weekend in september so unfortunately not this time
<Kilos> tree houses arent a good long term investment
<ThatGraemeGuy> but next year, i will definitely be back on the boat
<ThatGraemeGuy> at least 4 mights next time, 2 wasn't nearly enough :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> um, nights even
<ThatGraemeGuy> frozen fingers..... brrr
<Kilos> terrible hey
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok time for bed, night all, chat again later in the week
<Kilos> night ThatGraemeGuy sleep tight
<Kilos> superfly, tell me sometime how to use those red bricks
<Kilos> not now its too late
<superfly> Kilos: you need to craft them to make blocks of bricks
<Kilos> i tried but coulnt get it working
<Kilos> couldnt
<Kilos> now they on the other side of the country
<Kilos> we about -1 or -2 here tonight
<Kilos> Maaz, seen inetpro 
<Maaz> Kilos: inetpro was last seen 3 days, 10 hours, 22 minutes and 39 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-07-03 03:05:31 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2014-07-01 04:52:33 PDT
<Kilos> this is getting bad
<Kilos> superfly, you gottaq put your foot down with a firm hand
<Kilos> got to
<Kilos> he doesnt listen to me
<superfly> why do you think he'll listen to me?
<superfly> if he doesn't listen to you, he won't listen to anyone
<Kilos> no man he listens to you
<Kilos> maybe we got to gang up on him
<Private_User> lol I just saw a very funny video of an undisciplined child
<Kilos> oi 
<Private_User> the kid was throwing a tantrum at a public place throwing everything around and eventually pulls his mums skirt down to expose her underwear and then runs out the door
<Private_User> LOL
<Private_User> some kids will do anything to gain attention
<Kilos> hes lucky he isnt my kid
<Kilos> the bible tells you, spare the rod and spoil the child
<Kilos> lol and if i remember right it also says somewhere beat him often
<Private_User> LOL
<superfly> night all
<Kilos> sleep tight superfly 
<Kilos> i go crash too, night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-06-29
<barrydk> Morning everyone
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<mazal> Morning Graeme
<Padroni> Morning 
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Padroni> how are you guys>?
<mazal> Good thanx and you ?
<Padroni> I am good
<Padroni> it's winter here though
<Kilos> hi barrydk  mazal  superfly  Padroni  and other lurkers
<Padroni> hello kilos
<Padroni> you up?
<Kilos> yip very cold and misty today
<Kilos> sheep are out already 
<mazal> More oom
<mazal> maaz greet lurkers
<Maaz> Hello lurkers, you may voice an opinion now and again you know
<mazal> lol
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ohi ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning Uncle Kilos
<Kilos> uh oh
<Cryterion> Mornings
<Kilos> hi Cryterion  
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac  Xethron  
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> how was the weekend Kilos?
<Kilos> very quiet and cold, and there?
<magespawn> warm for this tie of year
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> time too
<Kilos> i could do with some warm, ThatGraemeGuy  sends all the cape cold fronts here
<ThatGraemeGuy> muhahaha!
<ThatGraemeGuy> speaking of which, anyone have any experience with panel heaters that attach to the wall?
<Padroni> can't say that I have
<Padroni> don't they use a lot of elec though?
<ThatGraemeGuy> need something for the kids' room, and I'm not sure if these would be useful. max out at 400W & the consensus seems to be that it needs to run pretty much 24x7 to make any difference :-o
<MaNI> I've got two
<Kilos> imo the most efficient heaters are those small fan heaters
<magespawn> My sister had one in the bathroom which worked like a charm
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: I'm seeing others with that same opinion
<MaNI> how long you need to run them to make a difference depends on how well your house is insulated :)
<Kilos> they work great ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> especially for only being used overnight
<MaNI> beats those terrible fan air heaters people like at any rate
<MaNI> they work pretty well, though they do use lots of power
<MaNI> but thats a given for pretty much any electrical heater
<Kilos> yip
<ThatGraemeGuy> the explanations I'm reading are that it takes a certain amount of energy to heat a given room to a given temp
<Kilos> how warm do you want to spend is todays game
<ThatGraemeGuy> so a 400W panel takes 5x longer than a 2kW fan heater for instance
<MaNI> also the wall panel heaters are relatively safe compared to some of the alternatives, if safety is a concern
<ThatGraemeGuy> hence why people just leave the panel on 24x7
<ThatGraemeGuy> all too complicated
<pieter2627> morning all
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  hoe gaan dit?
<pieter2627> goed dankie, en oom?
<Kilos> goed dankie
<Kilos> inetpro  ping
<Kilos> magespaw1  i hope he is on leave or something
<magespaw1> maybe he has gone into hibernation
<Kilos> lol thats also ok but we need to tell him to warn us beforehand
<Cryterion> ThatGraemeGuy, your probably best off using an aircon unit than a heating pad, as the aircon will use approx 1/3 the energy
<magespawn> Cryterion: don't they use a lot more energy in heating?
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah except the initial outlay is R5k instead of R300
<ThatGraemeGuy> damn kids and their intolerance of cold air :-p
<MaNI> just go outside and skip for a few minutes, then you will be warm :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> that doesn'
<ThatGraemeGuy> that doesn't warm the air in their bedroom which is the core of the issue
<ThatGraemeGuy> they keep warm just fine but cold cape town air does a horrible number on their breathing systems
<magespawn> oil fine heaters are supposed to be quite good, how old are the kids?
<MaNI> ahh right
<MaNI> sinus issues
<ThatGraemeGuy> 2.5 and 6
<Kilos> yip small fan heater is the answer if only the kids need the heat
<magespawn> s/fine/fin
<MaNI> panel heating will be best for them anyway then, the other types are bad for sinuses :p
<Kilos> then if it dries the air too much you just place a dish of water in front of it
<ThatGraemeGuy> I have a humidifier that will deal with dry air
<Kilos> then you fine
<MaNI> how are the windows in their room? I find fixing draughty windows a better initial win for stuff like that, heater second 
<ThatGraemeGuy> I'm even keeping the window closed
<MaNI> yeah but if they are old wooden ones with old putty they leak cold air like crazy, south african homes are terrible that way 
<ThatGraemeGuy> nope, aluminium frames, no leakiness
<MaNI> ahh okay
<Cryterion> magespawn, No you still running a pump, and not elements
<magespawn> Cryterion: that is good to know, does this apply to all split unit aircons/
<Cryterion> Yes
<Kilos> wb pieter2627  
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy  is the kids room on the southern side of the house?
<ThatGraemeGuy> uuhhhhhhh
 * ThatGraemeGuy consults google maps
<Kilos> all the south side never sees the sun
<Kilos> especially in winter
<ThatGraemeGuy> no their window & external wall faces ENE more or less
<Kilos> morning sun only then
<ThatGraemeGuy> pretty much
<Kilos> and large windows?
<Kilos> double glazing helps some
<Kilos> allows heat in with sun light then stops cold coming in
<Kilos> or heat escaping
<ThatGraemeGuy> no just plain windows
<MaNI> too bad double glazing so expensive here :p
<Kilos> what isnt
<MaNI> :(
<Kilos> hehe i remember when a packet of smokes and a box of matches cost 20c
<Kilos> and petrol from pta to durbs cost R6
<magespawn> that is going back just a little bit
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> everything was so much slower back then
<mazal> Bye for now everyone
<Kilos> cheers mazal  
<Kilos> magespawn  seen inetpro  
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz  seen inetpro  
<Maaz> Kilos: inetpro was last seen 18 hours, 47 minutes and 10 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-06-28 12:36:25 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2015-06-26 15:32:33 PDT
<magespawn>  home time later all
<Kilos> hoi mazal  minetest jy al weer?
<mazal> Lo oom , nope , eet aandete en dan skottelgoed was
<Kilos> a
<mazal> NOU gaan ek minetest :)
<Kilos> lol
<mazal_> When I find this peer guy I'm gonna pull out his toenails
<Kilos> lol
 * mazal thinks he must install his backup router tomorrow night
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Kilos> methinks the fly's away goodie broke
<mazal> Lo magespawn 
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
<Tonberry> hi
<magespawn> so what is up tonight?
<Kilos> i dunno 
<Kilos> just know i have a midnight meeting on thursday night
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> you guys dropped me in the deep end
<inetpro> good evenings
<Kilos> ohi inetpro  how are you sir??
<inetpro> good good as always
<Kilos> i havent seen you for days
 * inetpro was here all weekend
<Kilos> lurking?
<inetpro> just popped in later in the evenings when you popped out already oom Kilos... you got cold?
<Kilos> haha well no one was chatting so it was warmer in bed
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> as long as you are good thats fine
<Kilos> i was getting worried about you
<mazal> Ag now that's utterly dissapointing
<mazal> Only one good show on tv left and now it's finished :(
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what show?
<gremble> o/
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<gremble> How are you Kilos ?
<mazal> Lo gremble 
<Kilos> good ty and you sir?
<mazal> oom Kilos NCIS:LA
<mazal> Seems last week was final episode
<gremble> Hey mazal
<Kilos> oh i enjoyed them too
<mazal> Fortunately their big brother NCIS starts a new series next week
<smile> yesterday's gone, Kilos 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> watched the new godzilla last night
<smile> Kilos: you did? :o
<smile> but last night is gone..
<smile> :o
<Kilos> they preparing us for aliens
<Kilos> smile  what are you on about yesterday and last night for?
<smile> Kilos: ? :p
<smile> what do you mean
<Kilos> why are you worrying about what has passed
<smile> Kilos: http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/foreigner/thatwasyesterday.html
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> twit
<smile> :D
<smile> I wish she'd come back tonight
<smile> Like a star shining bright
<smile> I don't know where she's from
<smile> :o
<Kilos> you been drinking again?
<smile> nope :P I don't drink lol
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy  did you get the kids a heater?
 * superfly went with a few extra blankets and hot water bottles
<superfly> but the kids seem not feel the cold
<Kilos> shoe my hot water bottle popped on me a week ago and none new ones in stores
<Kilos> but they are on order they say
<superfly> wow. checkers here has a ton
<Kilos> this checkers says they are on order
<Kilos> hehe murphy lives up here
<superfly> fhwdiwdfnm8-4c
<superfly> (anneke says hi)
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> hello little one
<smile> good night :)
<Kilos> night smile  
<Kilos> sleep tight
<smile> thanks! :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: yes i got a fan heater with temperature adjustment, set it quite low, but still high enough that you can feel the difference when you walk into the room from the rest of the house
<Kilos> great, they work well
<ThatGraemeGuy> and turned on the humidifier on a low setting as well so the air doesn't dry out
<Kilos> kids must be happy
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah i turned it on and left it for 5 mins and when i went back in i could already feel the difference
<Kilos> amazing how efficient they are
<Kilos> i spose because they kill the cold air low down and as it warms it rises
<ThatGraemeGuy> they don't have a problem being cold themselves, but the cold air causes the little one's sinuses some trouble and he breaks out in coughing fits around 1 or 2 in the morning when its particularly cold
<ThatGraemeGuy> and it has been pretty icy lately
<Kilos> shame
<ThatGraemeGuy> the older one is pretty fine all round though
<Kilos> ages?
<ThatGraemeGuy> she had a bit of a cold last week but she bounces back quickly
<ThatGraemeGuy> 2.5 and 6
<Kilos> aw
<ThatGraemeGuy> she's been pretty bulletproof since we had her tonsils removed in late 2012
<ThatGraemeGuy> little guy had his done the other day, but he also suffers allergies, so his immune system isn't quite as bulletproof
<Kilos> eish allergies are a pain
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah :-/
<ThatGraemeGuy> he's learning already. if he's presented with something edible that he doesn't recognise he'll ask us if there are nuts in it
<ThatGraemeGuy> its adorable and sad at the same time
<Kilos> shame
<ThatGraemeGuy> anyhoo
<Kilos> my mom had quite a few allegies and tara has many
<ThatGraemeGuy> electric blanket is calling me, enough of this chilliness :-o
<Kilos> hope the warmth makes it easier for them
<ThatGraemeGuy> night night all :-)
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah, holding thumbs
<Kilos> night ThatGraemeGuy  sleep tight
 * ThatGraemeGuy vanishes
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
<mazal> Night everyone
<gremble> Everyone goes to bed so early
<MaNI> seems so
<gremble> I thought you are sleeping smile4ever :P
<smile4ever> Not yet
<smile4ever> :-O
<smile4ever> Slaapwel :)
<gremble> jy ook
<smile4ever> Bedankt :)
#ubuntu-za 2015-06-30
<superfly> http://www.wired.com/2015/06/problem-putting-worlds-code-github/
<superfly> Morning barrydk 
<superfly> And mazal
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<superfly> Morning ThatGraemeGuy 
<mazal> Morning superfly , ThatGraemeGuy
<superfly> Morning Kilos 
<Kilos> morning superfly  freezing here
<superfly> Mmmm, much the same here 
<Kilos> everything outside frizzed again
<mazal> More oom
<mazal> maaz define frizzed
<Maaz> mazal: Friz \Friz\, v. t. [imp. & p. p. {Frizzed}; p. pr. & vb. n. {Frizzing}.] [Cf. F. friser to curl, crisp, frizzle, to raise the nap (on certain stuffs); prob.akin to OFries. frisle hair of the head. Cf. {Frieze} kind of cloth.] [Written also {frizz}.] 1. To curl or form into small curls, as hair, with a crisping pin; to crisp. [1913 Webster]  With her hair
<Maaz> frizzed short up to her ears. --Pepys. [1913 Webster]  2. To form into little burs, prominen…
<superfly> Oh, yeah, it's not physically freezing here
<Kilos> hi mazal  barrydk  inetpro  MaNI  ThatGraemeGuy  and other lurkers
<superfly> But not too far off. 5 degrees. 
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> cold weather sucks
<mazal> superfly: Where you again ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> hellos
<superfly> mazal: Cape Town 
<mazal> Ah , ThatGraemeGuy also yes ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> eh
 * ThatGraemeGuy reads
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> CT
<superfly> Yes. We actually used to work together 
<mazal> Don't you guys have freezing wind there atm ?
<superfly> Something like that 
<ThatGraemeGuy> no the wind is still coming
<mazal> Don't send any more this way please :P
<superfly> Hahahaha
<ThatGraemeGuy> any time from mid-July it starts properly
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> its ThatGraemeGuy  that does it to us
<Kilos> he doesnt like getting cold on his own
<mazal> maaz coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<mazal> maaz huge
<Maaz> mazal: Sorry...
<mazal> maaz large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you mazal
<superfly> Ai, I don't understand these finger tapping people. Swiping to type is so much easier and faster 
<ThatGraemeGuy> my mommy always taught me to share
<Kilos> hahaha
<mazal> lol
<Kilos> superfly  explain
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: smartphone on-screen keyboards
<Kilos> ah
<superfly> Kilos: on most Android phones these days you can just swipe your finger over the letters you want and the keyboard will figure out what you're typing 
<Kilos> built in dictionary?
<superfly> And yet everyone still uses one or two fingers and toes each letter individually 
<ThatGraemeGuy> voice commands ftw
<superfly> Haha
<superfly> Types, not toes
<ThatGraemeGuy> OK Google, call the wife
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: not so easy in the train 
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy  what the kids say this morning
<ThatGraemeGuy> he coughed a bit but that was at 5 instead of 1
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for mazal!
<Kilos> ah so it did make a change
<mazal> maaz dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier mazal my vriend
<mazal> maaz botsnack
<Maaz> YAY someone cares about me too!
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: maybe I should try that. Eldest has bad hay fever 
<Kilos> superfly  did you turn off your away goodie? 
<Kilos> you showed active all day yesterday
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://www.russellhobbs.co.za/appliance/seasonal-winter/eco-extreme-fan-heater.aspx <-- i got that one, it has a nice analogue temperature adjustment
<superfly> Kilos: hrm
<superfly> I'll have to investigate 
 * mazal go gooi some dirt
<ThatGraemeGuy> i set it on eco mode, with the temp about 1/3 to max and with the door open a few inches that warms the room up nicely
<ThatGraemeGuy> not hot, just comfortable compared to the rest of the house
<Kilos> oh you got a bigger stand up one
<ThatGraemeGuy> its not that big, maybe 30cm high or less
<Kilos> oh i only know the ones that lie flat
<Kilos> similar thing though i think
<superfly> Cape Town station. Work time. Later folks 
<Kilos> enjoy
<mazal> Have a good day superfly
<Squirm> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
 * Squirm yawns
<Squirm> Maaz: Coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Squirm> `How are you Kilos?
<Kilos> good ty Squirm  and you?
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<Squirm> I'm good :)
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> Webtricity  you still alive?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
 * Squirm dances
<Squirm> Kilos: what's happening these days? I feel like I've been gone for a while
<Kilos> shame on you Squirm  you have been mia for a while
<Kilos> i thought you fell in love
<Squirm> But I did that almost 2 years ago :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> normally new loves and divorces make peeps forget everything else
<Squirm> Have just been busy I suppose
<Kilos> ya that word covers lots, ian uses it even when he slept all day
<mazal> Seems I must do a re-install. Might be away for a while
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> why mazal  
<mazal> Now the million dollar question
<Kilos> whats not working
<mazal> iso with remaster or this new thingy
<Kilos> wait man
<Kilos> whats wrong first
<mazal> New pc
<Squirm> Kilos: True. But when you're busy, sleep is to counter the busy :D
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> no choice :P
<Kilos> haha Squirm  
<mazal> l8tr guys , much l8tr , wish me luck
<Kilos> i did a remaster sys on another drive last week so now i have a good copy of this kde spare
<Kilos> good luck mazal  
<Squirm> mazal: that sentence makes no sense ;)
<mazal> Which one Squirm ?
<Squirm> "mazal: l8tr guys , much l8tr , wish me luck"
<Squirm> Just messing with you, cheers
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> I rarely make any sence Squirm :P
<Kilos> wait mazal  
<mazal> ja ?
<Kilos> another one that makes no sense
<Kilos> if its for a new pc why would it be a reinstall
<Kilos> the one you on is still going right?
<mazal> by re-install I mean with my iso
<mazal> So let's call it iso install and data copy :)
<Kilos> ok good luck then
<mazal> cheers for now guys
<barrydk> More almal
<pieter2627> hi all
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  
<pieter2627> oh Kilos, wanted to ask. Which car has such good mileage that a trip to dbn costs R6 - can't even find a choc with enough Kj to get me across the street :P
<Kilos> lol
<MaNI> tesla :p
<pieter2627> lol
<Kilos> that was in my DKW in 1971 i think
<Kilos> but iirc i only earned R60 a month
<pieter2627> 'only' - if a trip to dbn cost R6 then R60 is about R7 000+ today
<Kilos> i have no idea what such a trip costs today
<Kilos> and the deak wasnt very fuel efficient being a 2 stroke
<MaNI> cars were less efficient then - R6 probably = two tanks now
<MaNI> so need to double that :p
<pieter2627> wow
<Kilos> 1 $ was 63 of our cents
<MaNI> cumulative inflation makes things crazy
<MaNI> I mean if I just look at how much say the price of a basic large pizza has changed in my lifetime
<pieter2627> cumulative anything is crazy
<Kilos> i bouth a 3 bedroom house is toti for 25k
<Kilos> bought
<MaNI> heh yeah, vacant land on the mountain side, not uncommon to see the title deeds previous price be like R15k and now it is selling for over a million
<Kilos> yeah
<MaNI> it makes the prospect of trying to save for a meaningful retirement somewhat scary
<MaNI> I mean what will everything cost in another 30 years
<Kilos> thats the thing
<Kilos> many peeps retirement funds are worthless by the time they retire
<Kilos> you need large savings as well
<Kilos> endownment funds and that kinda stuff
<MaNI> personally the only reasonable way I see is to have some kind of asset/income that increases with inflation - a rental property or company or something
<MaNI> otherwise the amount of funds you need to keep up is massive
<Kilos> property was always a good investmnt
<Kilos> but i dunno how safe that is today
<Kilos> speak to the peeps at sanlam
<MaNI> not for making a huge profit though, but rather it's a guaranteed income thats tied to inflation, I mean it is a rather safe bet that rent will continue to be more than food, so you can always live off a rental income :p
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> buying a house and renting it out is good and someone else pays your bond for you that way
<mazal> Up and running again
<Kilos> better pc mazal  ?
<Kilos> new tool or remastersys
<mazal> Oom Kilos nope , on laptop now. Remastersys , I stay with what I know for now
<Kilos> good
<pieter2627> does anyone know what this dir is for - /var/lib/apt/lists/partial?
<pieter2627> it is taking up 2.5Gb of disk space
<ThatGraemeGuy> man apt-get
<pieter2627> ty
<mazal> Anybody know how to reset kwallet password ? If you don't know what it is ?
<mazal> After I re-installed and copied back my home , kwallet password prompt keeps popping up , I have tried all my passwords but it won't go away
<Cryterion> http://askubuntu.com/questions/22154/how-to-reset-a-password-from-kwallet
<mazal> Thanx Cryterion
<mazal> What does kwallet do ? I never even used it
<Cryterion> not sure, that came up on google
<Kilos> i think it remembers passwords or something
<MaNI> it is kdes attempt at something like keepassx
<mazal> Checking out wiki page of it now. Seems to be a passwords and credentials store yes
<magespawn> good afternoon
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<mazal> Lo magespawn
<mazal> Oom Kilos , the only thing that doesn't work is my battery indicator
<mazal> It was working , and after I copied back my home it is not working
<Kilos> mazal  fix it
<mazal> Just say no battery found
<Kilos> something not installed like a battery sensor thing
<mazal> Why was it working then before home was copied back
<mazal> IE , what in home data can break something like that
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> That is a system app
<Kilos> where is your home from another laptop?
<mazal> Was a pc , still have backup on stick
<mazal> So when the home from pc was copied onto laptop , it broke the battery indicator. ???
<Kilos> something in desktop home doesnt see lappy battery
<mazal> But what is the question
<mazal> I can't even find setting or config on that indicator
<Kilos> look in synaptic for indicators
<mazal> This is a panel widget
<Kilos> right click panel and see options
<mazal> There isn't any , it only loads the power saving options. But no config for the indicator itself
<Kilos> wait till one of the lappy peeps answer or google lots
<Kilos> i know niks about lappies
<mazal> Maybe reboot is required
<Kilos> have you done update etc
<mazal> Yeah , but already updated as it was my newest iso
<mazal> No updates available
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> I go ask google
<Kilos> Maaz  google ubuntu desktop /home disables battery indicator on laptop
<Maaz> Kilos: "indicator - No battery status icon - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/68445/no-battery-status-icon :: "How to disable mouse power status in indicator-power? - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/361022/how-to-disable-mouse-power-status-in-indicator-power :: "Battery indicator missing, ubuntu 12.04 - Ask Ubuntu"
<Maaz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/148971/battery-indicator-missing-ubuntu-12-04 :: "Tips to extend battery life for lapto…
<Kilos> hmm...
<ThatGraemeGuy> ditch KDE, use XFCE
<ThatGraemeGuy> marvel at how much faster your PC is suddenly
 * ThatGraemeGuy runs away
<mazal> hmm , XFCE you say. Kilos will kill me !! lol
<mazal> Just gonna try a reboot and see if all feathers shakes itself in order
<mazal> Ok that fixed it
<mazal> Now I have a different problem
<ThatGraemeGuy> the problem is still the same... KDE
 * ThatGraemeGuy runs again
<mazal> How do I get the wireless to connect automatically without having to put the password in everytime the machine starts up ?
<mazal> I did slect " connect automatically " and the wi-fi password is in the connection settings
<ThatGraemeGuy> configure it to auto-connect, it's a property of the connection somewhere
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh, then i don't know :-/
<mazal> Even with that set , it still asks for password on boot ??
<mazal> Oom Kilos , die KDE van jou !
<ThatGraemeGuy> try to delete the wi-fi connection and re-add it
<mazal> K lemme try that
<ThatGraemeGuy> this is why we don't keep old homedirs with new installations
<ThatGraemeGuy> re-installing to fix your problem is a very Windows thing to do anyway, it's never the answer with any distro that's even half-decent
<Cryterion> There goes his wi-fi I guess
<mazal> Uhm ok dumb question , how do I delete it ? Can't find a delete option on the current connection
<ThatGraemeGuy> screenshot?
<ThatGraemeGuy> I haven't done the KDE thing in quite a while
<mazal> There is all the configs , and disconnect and connect , but no delete
<ThatGraemeGuy> a picture is worth a thousand words :)
<mazal> Doing pic.......
<mazal> What app can I paste in KDE ?
<mazal> KILOS !!!!!!!!!
<Kilos> what?
<Kilos> http://pasteboard.co
<mazal> No
<mazal> What app can I paste print screens to ?
<Kilos> open that and drag drop the pic
<mazal> That can also crop
<ThatGraemeGuy> PrtScn key might be mapped to a screenshot app
<mazal> Nope printscreen does nothing
<Kilos> it puts a copy in home methinks
<mazal> How ?
<mazal> With what app ?
<Kilos> after you push prntscreen
<mazal> nope
<mazal> And ksnapshot useless cos I have to click on system tray to get wi-fi screen open , then it disapears
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> sudo apt-get install shutter
<mazal> When I click on snapshot to get that back then wi-fi system tray gone again
<Kilos> i only see gnome-screenshot
<ThatGraemeGuy> take a photo with your phone
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> poor man's screenshot
<Kilos> my prntscrn button works
<Kilos> lol
<MaNI> ksnapshot has timer functionality
<MaNI> amongst other things
<MaNI> and should grab on printscreen as well
<mazal> Kubuntu probably don't work on this laptop's fn keys :(
<mazal> It's print screen key is a FN combo
<MaNI> just use the 'snapshot delay' field then
<ThatGraemeGuy> eish
<ThatGraemeGuy> all these hoops, thanks KDE
<MaNI> hardly kdes fault if his keys aren't set up right, that it has an extra feature that can help him anyway seems great not a hoop :p
<Kilos> look in settings keyboard there might be something to find the screenshot button
<mazal> Linux drivers problem that the FN key don't work
<ThatGraemeGuy> funny, my DE has a nice shortcut on PrtScn, I didn't even need to do anything
<ThatGraemeGuy> so yes, thanks KDE!
<MaNI> ThatGraemeGuy, so does kde.
<mazal> Doesn't work
<MaNI> printscreen opens ksnapshot with the current screen grabbed (except in this case because there is some keyboard issue)
<mazal> I did that delay now , it takes snapshot , but system tray popup is not showed in snapshot
<MaNI> what capture mode?
<ThatGraemeGuy> sounds like derp mode
<ThatGraemeGuy> must recompile KDE with the correct config options
<MaNI> works for me
<ThatGraemeGuy> try --derp-by-default=NoThanks and --try-to-be-cleverer-than-the-user=NEVER
<mazal> There's no mode setting I can find on ksnapshot
<MaNI> what version of kde are you on?
 * ThatGraemeGuy hopes nobody is taking him seriously
<mazal> 14.04.1
<magespawn> lol @ ThatGraemeGuy 
<mazal> ksnapshot itself is 0.8.2
<MaNI> okay, well can't explain that it should grab the full screen by default and that would include any popups
<MaNI> mine is also 0.8.2
<MaNI> if capture mode is set to 'window under cursor' that could do it, but if you don't see a capture mode setting I don't know why that would be
<mazal> Hang on , I found that
<mazal> Is full screen currently
<mazal> Finally , got  2 snapshots that worked
<mazal> Pic 1 - system icon - config and disconnect. No delete
<mazal> http://picpaste.com/1-p3voXfkL.png
<mazal> Pic 2 - config setting - no delete options
<mazal> http://picpaste.com/4-XDb3ufST.png
<magespawn> mazal are you trying to delete the wireless connection?
<mazal> magespawn: The original problem is that it doesn't want to keep the password. Even though it is in , I must put password in every time the laptop boots
<mazal> So wanted to try and delete the connection and re-create
<magespawn> ahh right
<mazal> Got to run guys sorry
<mazal> l8tr
<magespawn> no worries been a while since i used kde
<magespawn> Maaz tell mazal http://www.kubuntu.org/docs/kquickguide/C/ch03s07.html
<Maaz> magespawn: Sure, I'll tell mazal on freenode
<mazal> magespawn, still around ?
<mazal> maaz tell magespawn I get "url not found" on that link
<Maaz> mazal: Okay, I'll tell magespawn on freenode
<Kilos> ai! mazal  it works here
<mazal> maaz tell magespawn Never mind , I found a typo in the link
<Maaz> mazal: Okay, I'll tell magespawn on freenode
<mazal> But will have to wait for tomorrow , I'm at home now
<Kilos> ok
<mazal> Don't have permission for removal for that laptop yet
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> I don't think I will get anyway
<gremble> o/
<Kilos> o/
<Squirm> 'lo
<Squirm> superfly: Hey
<superfly> hi
<superfly> ah, Kilos
<superfly> I didn't notice Quassel running here... no wonder I'm "active"
<magespawn> yup mazal ley me check again
<Maaz> magespawn: By the way, mazal on freenode told me "tell magespawn I get "url not found" on that link" 39 minutes and 31 seconds ago
<Maaz> magespawn: By the way, mazal on freenode told me "tell magespawn Never mind , I found a typo in the link" 34 minutes and 19 seconds ago
<magespawn> lol
<gremble> For the next 4 weeks I don't even have to put on pants in the morning. Sometimes being a student isn't all that bad
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thats good superfly  at least nothing is broken
<magespawn> homw timw chat later
<magespawn> home time too
<Squirm> superfly: check your pm when you have a gap ^^
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<inetpro> oh hi oom Kilos as well
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> after thought
<Kilos> i dont nag enough
<gremble> nag or nap?
<Kilos> nag
<gremble> I don't think there is something like "enough" naps
<Kilos> when i nag him lots he even greets in the real morning
<gremble> Haha
<Kilos> now he says morning in the avy to make us think he didnt forget
 * inetpro surprised to see no loadshedding today
<inetpro> yet
<inetpro> maybe they'll start it before 20:00 just to spite me again
<Kilos> lol
<MaNI> they have to have a few days without so that people can't claim they are doing it "because they didn't get the increase" :p
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> They're a bunch of knobs
<Kilos> aw grumbles i saw a link to some chicks thats a maths wiz somewhere
<Kilos> might have even been twitter
<gremble> Sounds like fun
<Kilos> i dont often go there but if i see it again ill tell you
<Kilos> you two could xyz each other
<gremble> Haha that does sound like fun
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> hehe
<gremble> Are you guys all ready for the leap second?
<gremble> I'm hoping it brings about a new world order
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ohi Symmetria  where you been?
<CuttingEdge> i see the cd mirror for ubuntu i submitted, quietly went 'official'
<Kilos> cool beans CuttingEdge  
<CuttingEdge> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntu.mirror.neology.co.za-release
<magespawn> good evening
<gremble> hey magespawn 
<magespawn> hi gremble 
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> hey hey
<magespawn> just bought my first shoe polish in about 20 years
<gremble> Are you going to teach your kids how to shine your shoes for you?
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> might not be a bad idea
<magespawn> they do not really were shoes at the moment though
<Kilos> wear
<gremble> That is why I said your shoes. Not theirs
<magespawn> indeed, it will be needed next year when my son goes to high school
<magespawn> ty Kilos 
<Kilos> for?
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> yw
<gremble> In my first week of high school we had to shine the matrics' shoes almost daily
<Kilos> fly too busy
<gremble> The people that build django are very clever
<gremble> built
<magespawn> that is a python framework, right?
<gremble> Yup
<gremble> A friend of mine wants to build an app but he cannot code. So I am partnering up with him.
<Kilos> lol says he who hated coding
<Kilos> but you are good at it so carry on
<gremble> I do dislike it quite a lot. But for some reason I am not too shit at it. So now I just go with it
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> the more you do the more you will like it
<gremble> Besides, it feels nice to build something. I don't have the skills necessary or the place to build something with my hands, so I guess this is what I will make do
<Kilos> good
<magespawn> okay shoes polished
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> CuttingEdge: well done!
<magespawn> like i said about the first time in almost 20 years
<Kilos> well then you have had a good break magespawn  
<magespawn> indeed
<Kilos> so whats with the shoes that need polish now?
<Kilos> peeps only wear them to church and interviews
<Kilos> ohi superfly  it be fixed now
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> launchpad buggy this evening?
<Kilos> Maaz  hmm...
<Maaz> hmm... is often used to try make others believe one is actually thinking
<mazal> lol
<Kilos> inetpro  im giving 3 weeks notice
<inetpro> got message "Uh oh! Something has gone wrong..." 
<Kilos> can you please arrange a date and time to chair an africa meeting
<inetpro> Kilos: 3 weeks notice?
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> preferable a day you dont load shed
<Kilos> no ai! me man , you a good chair
<Kilos> superfly  can you also try make it to the first africa meet please
<Kilos> you guys choose a date
<Kilos> or a day that suits you that is then i can squeeze others to fall in
<Kilos> inetpro  where did you get that message from?
<superfly> almost any day, after 20:30 SAST
<Kilos> great ty then we can follow pros choice
<inetpro> Kilos: simply going to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<Kilos> works fine inetpro  
<Kilos> get a decent browser
<inetpro> but it's intermittent 
<Kilos> hee hee
<Kilos> i been waiting to say that
<Kilos> how intermittent
<Kilos> im there first time with 2 browsers
<inetpro> Kilos: don't worry about it
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> works now... I'm not the only one who noticed it... others at #launchpad also got the error
<magespawn> Kilos: i have only recently started wearing them
<CuttingEdge> inetpro: i saw some random issue earlier too
<Kilos> no man inetpro  dont find other excuses now
<inetpro> Kilos: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/06/30/%23launchpad.html#t17:45
<Kilos> hahaha 
<Kilos> i was just trying to rag you about your fox man
<inetpro> Kilos: the fox has very little to do with it
<Kilos> oh yes it has
<Kilos> same as my opera battles at times
<Kilos> gotta blaim something
<Kilos> blame
<inetpro> Kilos: you want a screenshot of chromium with the error?
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> you use chr4omium too
<Kilos> sigh
<gremble> Kilos: its blame
<gremble> :P
<gremble> Browsers are in such a shit place right now :(
<Kilos> im using epiphany and midori quite a bit as well now
<inetpro> Kilos: when something fails I try to find the cause through testing different scenarios
<Kilos> and poor opera open daily to over 20 links
<Kilos> yes thats why i always say inetpro  fixit
<Kilos> i may be stupid but im not a fool
<inetpro> Kilos: that doesn't mean that my tests are foolproof
<Kilos> yes but you dont stop till its fixed
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> im gonna try my first 3g telkom bundle in the morning
<Squirm> Evening
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<magespawn> Kilos: checking the speed?
<Kilos> eeek slow tonight
<Kilos> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4471070500
<Kilos> will tweet them again tomorrow
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> oh inetpro  you made that launchpad africa thing lekker
<Kilos> one can even add peeps
<Kilos> havent found how to add them to the mailing list yet
<mazal> Night all
<Kilos> night all too from me
<Kilos> sleep tight
<magespawn> bedtime for me, good night all
#ubuntu-za 2015-07-01
<mazal> More oom
<Kilos> hi mazal  barrydk  inetpro  MaNI  Squirm  and others
<mazal> How goes ?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<mazal> Okish
<Kilos> is the lappy fixed?
<mazal> Yeah it connected straight away this morning , so don't know what was it's problem yesterday
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Only thing I did before I left yesterday was to remove and retype the password in the config. Maybe there was a typo there yesterday
<mazal> With my spelling and typing it is highly likely
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> i try copy paste everything ,especially if peeps give links or commands
<Kilos> and you blamed me and my kde
<Kilos> sies man
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<MaNI> morning
<mazal> Is your kde Kilos !!
<mazal> Must be lol
<mazal> morning ThatGraemeGuy , MaNI
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<mazal> ThatGraemeGuy agrees :)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> oh ami ThatGraemeGuy  does the little guy sleep on his back?
<ThatGraemeGuy> he sleeps wherever he likes
<ThatGraemeGuy> some mornings i find him curled up in a ball at the foot of the bed, blankets and pillow piled in the opposite corner
<ThatGraemeGuy> he's very strange
<ThatGraemeGuy> like his mommy
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-D
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> but yeah, mostly he does sleep on his back or on his side
<Kilos> i was thinking if he slept on his back then the coughing at that early hour could be from post nasal drip
<Kilos> then you gotta cough your lungs clear
<Kilos> happens to me
<mazal> I sound like a tractor every morning , but I know why
<ThatGraemeGuy> it pretty much is, if i prop him up and he's still sleepy enough then he'll go back to sleep and it stops in 5 minutes
<Kilos> but if you sleep on your side then you can delay the coughing till wake up time
<mazal> Kilos: Just one thing left to figure out
<Kilos> yes mazal  ?
<mazal> Why my prntscrn doesn't activate the snapshot app
<Kilos> did you got to that 20 things to do after installing kubuntu 14.04
<mazal> Problem is not the FN function , the rest works ( screen brightness etc. that is also working with that key )
<Kilos> s/got/go
<mazal> The one you gave me ?
<mazal> That is all done
<Kilos> ok
<mazal> Except the ones I don't want like skype for ex
<Kilos> there is a place you can see and change keyboard shortcuts
<Kilos> in settings
<Kilos> like i use ctrl+t to open konsoles
<mazal> You mean I must map print screen to another key ?
<Kilos> most likely or even map it to the print screen key
<mazal> I know how to map apps to keys , but how do you map a command like print screen ?
<Kilos> i dont know about kde but ubuntu has a slightly different iso for lappies and desktops
<ThatGraemeGuy> since when? :-o
<mazal> Really ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> no, not really, he's confused
<mazal> What app can I test webcam with ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> sudo apt-get install cheese
<Kilos> when i got an iso from the toaster back in 10.10 i think it was the fresh install looked different from the desktop download
<ThatGraemeGuy> you realise that was 5 years ago
<ThatGraemeGuy> which is 57 years in Internet time
<Kilos> oh my
<mazal> Installing cheese
<Kilos> so there is no diffs?
<mazal> And for some reason now lus for a toasted cheese sandwich :P
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<Kilos> wbb
<mazal> Ag nee , a system restart is required
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> nice fast reboot
<mazal> Nah , is slow
<mazal> Laptops can't come close to desktop pc's performance
<Kilos> normally konversation takes a while to see peeps
<Kilos> specs?
<mazal> i7
<Kilos> sjoe lekker
<Kilos> ram?
<mazal> pc was much faster though , always is
 * mazal tries to find the system info
<mazal> 4gig ram , I wanted to see the gen of the cpu , but system info don't show it
<mazal> I suspect 3rd gen
<Kilos> i forget all those commands
<Kilos> lshw
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> there are plenty of quick laptops
<Kilos> im waiting for ian to come visit, he says he has an i5 i can use for loadshedding 
<Kilos> need to buy a battery though
<ThatGraemeGuy> and don't forget an SSD
<ThatGraemeGuy> battery life++
<ThatGraemeGuy> I can use my laptop 5-6 hours easy
<ThatGraemeGuy> and its nearly 2 years old already
<Kilos> once i have a working lappy then i can saved for a ssd
<Kilos> wow
<ThatGraemeGuy> spinning rust HDDs are massive power hogs
<Kilos> lol they dont rust inside man
<Kilos> they spotless inside\
<ThatGraemeGuy> (not meant literally, duh)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> moving parts are hogs though ya
<Kilos> shh is same like ram right
<Kilos> ssd
<MaNI> similar but keeps data when powered off and not as fast :p
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<Kilos> ah is ram actually faster
<ThatGraemeGuy> i.e. similar except completely different
<ThatGraemeGuy> exponentially faster
<Kilos> sjoe
<ThatGraemeGuy> ram is your first upgrade when you're going "waaaahhh! my PC is slow"
<MaNI> sadly yes, or else we could all just have giant ssd swap partitions and go crazy :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> second is put in an SSD
<ThatGraemeGuy> third, there is no third, that's all you need
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> and no, you don't need a new CPU
<ThatGraemeGuy> we've been through that, the case is closed
<MaNI> bigger CPU cache never hurts :)
 * ThatGraemeGuy leaves
<Kilos> i have other things eating cash before i get faster pc stuff
<Kilos> like soldering station
<Kilos> then battery for lappy
<barrydk> Morning everyone
<mazal> Oom Kilos , do you have a volume control on you bar at the bottom ?
<mazal> I don't find one
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> opens when you click it
<Kilos> kmix i think it is
<mazal> There is no icon , and there is no widget I can add
<mazal> This is strange
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> there must be a way
<mazal> Got it
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> I think I checked and tested everything for now
<Kilos> good then just use it , dont look for things to break
<mazal> Only thing still not working is the multimedia buttons
<mazal> Or shortcut buttons I should say
<mazal> Volume up and down works. Email and internet doesn't
<Kilos> what internet?
<Kilos> how can email work anyway without internet
<mazal> The sortcut buttons. This laptop has buttons at the top with shortcut to different things
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> email , internet , wi-fi , mute , volume up , volume down , calculator
<Kilos> oh actually i am using a genius keyboard that has some extra buttons too
<mazal> The 3 that must launch apps ( email , internet and calculator ) doesn't work
<Kilos> www is one of them
<pieter2627> morning all
<Kilos> sorry, ran out of data
<gremble> Good morning
<Kilos> hi gremble  Cryterion  
<Cryterion> Morning
<Kilos> hi kulelu88  
<kulelu88> Hello
<Langjan> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Langjan  hoe gaan dit ?
<Langjan> Als wel dankie en met jou?
<Kilos> goed dankie
<Langjan> Mooi so! Help asb...
<Kilos> wat het jy gebreek?
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> niks nie, lmga
<Kilos> vra maar laat ons sien 
<Langjan> How do I configure Libre Office to do special characters via keyboard? 
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> doesnt your compose key work there
<Langjan> ek dog jy weet...?
<Kilos> ek weet als behalwe wat ek vergeet het
<Langjan> Mine woks via right alt but I cant remember how I got there
<Langjan> works
<gremble> I think that it is supposed to work by default
<Kilos> hmm... you on unity
<gremble> It is standard behaviour for text editors and wordprocessors
<Kilos> i have set mine as the left windows key
<Kilos> Langjan  http://askubuntu.com/questions/70784/how-can-i-enable-compose-key
<Langjan> Ok thka let me go there. QWill get back if dont come right
<gremble> Welp. Apparently I was mistaken
<Kilos> anytime sir
<Kilos> gremble  i can almost call him oom
<kulelu88> oom and oupa
<Kilos> haha he is 8 years and 2 months older than me
<Kilos> if i leave off the 2 months he jumps on me
<gremble> You've mentioned that Kilos haha
<Langjan> Ok Kilos many thanks, its sorted. And you're a star as always, dankie baie van Oompie, ek het my vriend daarmee gehelp. 
<Langjan> Thks also gremble 
<Langjan> take care you guys
<gremble> Haha I didn't do anything except say dumb things :P
<gremble> Take care Langjan 
<Kilos> haha he is doing a great job spreading ubuntu amongst the ballies
<Kilos> hi drussell  hows davey?
<kulelu88> We're still waiting on gremble and the tuxlug
<Kilos> kulelu88  you are with the jozilug peeps right?
<kulelu88> not formally, but I try to hulp hulle
<kulelu88> remember hulp and help in school in afrikaans. That was like a killer-feature of afrikaans
<gremble> You used it incorrectly though :P
<Kilos> we discussed in a meeting that we need to work closer with lugs
<gremble> hulp is the noun and help is the verb
<gremble> kulelu88: I forgot about that :x I'll get on it next semester
<drussell> Kilos: yoyo :o) good thanks, you?
<gremble> It'll go on my to-do board
<Kilos> good ty drussell  
<kulelu88> next semester ... said every student ever!!!
<gremble> Haha
<Kilos> maybe i should make some smileys for all the times i forget
<Kilos> :) :D
<gremble> 8-|
<kulelu88> omg, Kilos is using emotes. #nolook
<kulelu88> say hellooo to my leeetttllle friend: (⌐■_■)--︻╦╤─ - - - (╥﹏╥) 
<kulelu88> pew pew pew
<gremble> My grandmother has started using whatsapp. Whenever she sends me a message it is with a nonsensical emote
<gremble> haha
<kulelu88> whatsapp is basically the facebook of this decade. Everyone has it 
<Kilos> haha
<gremble> #telegram4lyfe
<gremble> I really like telegram actually
<gremble> I especially like that fact that it is has a native PC client
<kulelu88> You do know you can't trust telegram either right?
<gremble> Can't trust shit
<gremble> But I am not going to write my own messaging app and I need to communicate with people
<kulelu88> try an app called blackphone or something similar
<gremble> I know of blackphone, but thats not an app iirc. It's an entire environment
<kulelu88> leme find the name of it for you
<gremble> Blackphone is an entire phone
<gremble> I also know that the first one was compromised on def con
<kulelu88> gremble: https://whispersystems.org/
<gremble> An enhanced privacy feature is the fact that if I use that to communicate, I would have no one to communicate with
<gremble> It does look nice though
<kulelu88> hahahaha. exactly. always the problem with mass-scale
<inetpro> good mornings
<gremble> Hey inetpro 
<gremble> Odd that you are awake kulelu88. I thought you only came out late at night. I was starting to suspect that you were a wearwolf or wanpire
<kulelu88> gremble: I am suffering from time-adjustment issues. I slept at 10pm last night and awake since 6am this morning
<gremble> Haha
<gremble> It is always a pain that if you go to sleep at a reasonable time, you tend to wake up at such a time
<kulelu88> yeah and this weather is not conducive for bowel-relief, at any time of day
<gremble> You should take a blanket with to keep your legs warm
<kulelu88> ehh I'll get an anxiety attack carrying a blanket in the pot
<gremble> Scared you'll poop on it?
<kulelu88> it just doesn't feel natural
<kulelu88> blanket in the loo
<gremble> You say that
<gremble> But I don't think you've ever tried that
<mazal> kulelu88: Not everyone , I removed whatsapp long ago already
<kulelu88> my nokia doesn't support any modern apps, so I'm stuck with whatsapp :P
<mazal> I am still old school , cheap old fone that can call and sms and that's it
<kulelu88> only problem is that, that is expensive
<mazal> I only use it when it's neccesary , don't even go over R60 per month. I am not like others glued to the phone all day
<mazal> If I wonna chat I do it with pc.
<mazal> And if I wonna have a conversation I go visit my friends and actually have contact with them
<kulelu88> You use R60 a month??? :O I use R15 :D :D :D
<kulelu88> campus teaches you to be a miser!!!
<mazal> This so called social media is actually anti-social media. People don't even visit each other as much anymore
<mazal> A family sits at the table and each one is busy on his fone. Nobody even talk to each other
<kulelu88> mazal: sometimes I think people don't like other people coming to their house also. cause entertaining is hard these days. gotta make so much food/variety/etc
<gremble> Families have been ignoring eachother for much longer than cellphones have been around
<kulelu88> :D :D
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> You don't need to "entertain". My nicest longest chats with friends was over just cookies and coffee
<kulelu88> You know what was really fun though. Was a code-retreat I went for. Loads of coffee and pair-programming
<MaNI> programmer coffee stereotype makes me cringe :(
<gremble> bleh
<gremble> If I didn't know better I would say my bandwidth is being throttled
<magespawn> good afternoon
<gremble> Hey magespawn 
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<gremble> Did you get complements on your fantastically shined shoes?
<Kilos> rofl
<Squirm> Good day people
<gremble> Hey Squirm 
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<magespawn> gremble not that kind of leather
<magespawn> but they are looking a lot nicer
<gremble> "1936 - Alonzo Church also invents every language that will ever be but does it better. His lambda calculus is ignored because it is insufficiently C-like. This criticism occurs in spite of the fact that C has not been invented."
<gremble> Lol
<gremble> "1972 - Dennis Ritchie invents a powerful gun that shoots both fowarwad and backward simultaneously. Not satisfied with the number of deaths and permanent maimings from that invention he invents C and Unix."
<gremble> james-iry.blogspot.nl/2009/05/brief-incomplete-and-mostly-wrong.html
<magespawn> gremble: how would they compare it? os is there something i am missing
<magespawn> s/os/or
<gremble> magespawn: it is a joke
<gremble> from the above blog
<gremble> about programming languages
<mazal> Bye everyone
<barrydk> Lekker slaap almal
<magespawn> gremble i see from the comments that i am not the only on that did not get it was a joke intially
<gremble> Haha perhaps I'm just very easily entertained
<gremble> :P
<magespawn> it is quite funny 
<magespawn> chat later home time bye
<Kilos> oh my , and there is who_da_fly  
<Kilos> bbl
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> mani guesting us
<MaNI> meh
<Kilos> lol
<MaNI> don't know why it takes so long for my nick to auto release
<MaNI> I wonder if its to do with the 300+ failed attempts to steal my nick I get every day :/
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> you have registered it hey?
<MaNI> of course
<Kilos> then go to #freenode and ask staff to cloak you
<Kilos> your ip shows still
<MaNI> I'm not worried about my ip showing
<Kilos> i think they offer the cloak for a good reason
<Kilos> maybe makes it harder to get to you
<MaNI> I'm sure they do, but I'm still not worried, my computer security levels are above paranoid :p
<Kilos> lol
<MaNI> the nick stealing thing is just an annoyance
<Kilos> i got a double cloak i think
<MaNI>  -SaslServ- <sasl> failed to login to MaNI.  There have been 62 failed login attempts since your last successful login. <- I get 100s of those every day
<MaNI> there is no way they will ever succeed I'm using a really long keepass password
<Kilos> wow how do you find that info?
<MaNI> wish I could tell the person to stop trying :p
<Kilos> is it the same guy all the time
<MaNI> no idea how to query it - saslserv just tells me about it as it happens, so I get those messages showing up all over in my chat window :p
<Kilos> wow
<MaNI> well sasl is basically a 'tor' log in service, its anonymous so there is no way of knowing
<MaNI> I mean I assume its some guy running an automated script to try get this nick but I don't know for sure :p
<Kilos> maybe freenode staff can find him and blacklist him
<Kilos> it might be a bot too
<MaNI> heh, I asked them before, they just told me to make sure I have a secure password :/
<Kilos> lol
<MaNI> not really a big issue just a bit annoying to see it come up all the time
<Kilos> yeah
<MaNI> it would take literally forever to brute force the password at this speed
<Kilos> sjoe
<MaNI> I mean it could just be some irc client on a server somewhere stuck in a loop even, same wrong password each time, who knows :p
<Kilos> i would be able to sleep till i found it
<Kilos> wouldnt
<MaNI> OCD :P
<Kilos> when i first joined here my nick was stolen in 2 days because i didnt know about registering even
 * Squirm lewks around
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Squirm> haaai
<MaNI> Registered : Aug 24 00:19:08 2004 (10y 44w 5d ago) - I'd be pretty miffed if I lost it now :p
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> you been in the game a long time hey
<Squirm> Registered : Sep 26 21:43:41 2009 (5y 39w 5d ago)
<Kilos> i didnt even have a pc yet
<Squirm> You win
<Kilos> how do you get that info
<Squirm> msg nickserv info
<Squirm> the a / at the beginnigh
<Kilos> im a baby here
<Kilos>  Registered : Nov 09 21:22:49 2009 (5y 33w 3d ago)
<Squirm> Registered : Nov 09 21:22:49 2009 (5y 33w 3d ago)
<Squirm> I beat you!
<Squirm> By 3 weeks :D
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> you remember how i battled to get mxit going in pidgin
<Squirm> How could i forget ;)
<Kilos> haha
<Squirm> was that 5 years ago??
<Kilos> you have all been good to me
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> time flies
<Squirm> Wow
<Kilos> you were still in school
<Squirm> I've only been on IRC for about 10 years now
<Squirm> 2005/2006
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> the fly be gone
<Kilos> MaNI  are you a ballie already too?
<MaNI> depends who you ask, I'm only 31 :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ok i just wondered because you been on irc so long
<MaNI> heh, my freenode nick is realtively new, I've been on irc since the 90s :p
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> you were still a baby then
<MaNI> -NickServ-   Time registered: Jan 03 11:34:40 2003 UTC <- thats my shadowfire nick
<MaNI> but my original registration there dropped at some point, so thats a second registration
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> you were born a geek
<MaNI> yeah I was born using computers :p
<Kilos> lucky you
<inetpro> Guten Abend
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos as well
<MaNI> my father was a prof. eletrical engineering specializing in control engineering (which is as close to programming as you get in that sort of thing I guess)
<Kilos> guten abend inetpro  
<Kilos> zehr gut?
<inetpro> Kilos: time is right?
<Kilos> i forget how to spell that
 * inetpro coming right again
<Kilos> yay
<inetpro> :-)
<MaNI> so we had computer gadgets in the house always and I was introduced to logo really young as my first 'programming language' :p
<Kilos> you really lucky MaNI  
<MaNI> back then computer access was pretty rare I think
<MaNI> I mean very few of my friends has at least
<MaNI> *had
<MaNI> most of our stuff was 'on loan' from the uni, like occasionally we would get a cga monitor for a few days instead of a monochrome and this was an amazing thing
<MaNI> good times :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> inetpro  did you chase that other guest?
<Kilos> i was gonna ask for admin so i could kick him
<Kilos> her/it
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<Kilos> ah then hopefully all my pings chased him
<inetpro> Kilos: shame!
<inetpro> who knows, maybe he's just very shy
<Kilos> nono peeps must have the decency to at least greet
<Kilos> i greeted for a month
<inetpro> I don't
<Kilos> you dont what?
<inetpro> I don't always greet
<Kilos> yeah man but you are part of the furniture here
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> and you dont ignore for a month at a time
<Kilos> thats so rude
<Kilos> flys server giving probs
<Kilos> or quassel
<MaNI> Kilos, the early internet was a lot different though, a sort of naive utopia almost, so it was okay for young kids to be on the loose, I'd be a lot more nervous if I were a parent now than what my parents were probably
<Kilos> lol
<MaNI> it probably sounds a bit elitist or something, but most the people on it at first were in some way linked to a university or whatever, I mean as an example there weren't things like spam or captchas at first
<Kilos> inetpro  check africa channel please
<inetpro> Kilos: why?
<Kilos> im not sure what that guywants
<MaNI> ICQ had a random chat feature which would pair you with a random partner, and people would actually talk and be interesting etc. stuff like that doesn't work anymore because its all just spam and pedos and stuff, so the popularity brought a lot of change both good and bad :p
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: and you want me to magically know the answer to the ultimate question of Life, the Universe, and Everything else?
<MaNI> my icq list had literally hundreds of random people I met and not one of them was a pedo or spam bot or anything weird, anyway can't bring the past back so enough of that :p
<inetpro> Kilos: lucky for you I do know the answer to that
<Kilos> yes inetpro  or work your way to full enlightenment
<inetpro> it's 42
<ThatGraemeGuy> I still remember my icq number :-o
<MaNI> mine as well, not one of my contacts still exists though :p
<Kilos> inetpro  i dunno what he means by the portal
<inetpro> Kilos: ask
<Kilos> nono man i am not allowed to be stupid to newcomers
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> that would chase potential customers
<Kilos> wb MaNI  
<Kilos> uh oh
<Kilos> wooo 12 out of the 18 african countries now
<Guest56118> thanks, not sure whats up with my net today :/
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> why does it call you guest not  MaNI- or something
<mazal> Night all
<inetpro> good night
<Kilos> night inetpro  sleep tight
<Kilos> rest well
<Kilos> hi alphad  
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Cryterion> Night Everyone
<gremble> Getting a database set up is surprisingly complex
#ubuntu-za 2015-07-02
<stickyness> http://chimurengachronic.co.za/writing-the-city-in-a-different-script/
<stickyness> Writing Afrikaans in Arabic script. Lekker!
<mazal> Mornings
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<mazal> Morning ThatGraemeGuy Kilos
<Kilos> hi mazal  ThatGraemeGuy  barrydk  inetpro  MaNI  and others
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo 'lo
<stickyness> http://chimurengachronic.co.za/writing-the-city-in-a-different-script/
<stickyness> Kilos: ^^^ Afrikaans in Arabic script... from 100 years ago.
<stickyness> Pretty cool.
<MaNI> morning
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> Internal server error
<Kilos> oi
<mazal> When I fllow that link
<Kilos> me too
<Kilos> stickyness  where are you now?
<stickyness> Kilos:In Nairobi. Flying to Istanbul in 2 minutes.
<stickyness> Gotta go.
<mazal> Ok that's new , for a change it's not just me breaking something lol :)
<Kilos> go safe
<stickyness> Kilos:Yes, the link was posted on a popular website. It must be hammered right now.
<Kilos> lol
<stickyness> Try in a few hours.
<Kilos> yeah bust
<stickyness> It's very interesting about language and typography.
<Kilos> ok
<stickyness> Peace
<Kilos> go well
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> good mornings everyone
<mazal> Lo inetpro
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://mostexclusivewebsite.com/
<Kilos> yoohooo Morning inetpro  \
<pieter2627> morning all
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  
<pieter2627> it seems to be heating up again
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> im still ice
 * pieter2627 sleeping under one blanket again
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> penguin genes
<pieter2627> yea two made me a bit sick two weeks ago
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> i got 3 blankets and a duvet thing
<pieter2627> at the worst i had three layers - the third was a small SA flag thingy around my legs
<Kilos> sjoe
<pieter2627> 'sjoe' - oom nog steeds koud :p
<Kilos> ek slaap lekker maar voor ek al die klere aan het is ek koud
<pieter2627> haha
<Kilos> and my poor mouse hand really suffers
<barrydk> More almal
<pieter2627> more barrydk 
<pieter2627> Kilos: fingerless cloves
<Kilos> its the fingers that are the worst
<pieter2627> hey, but heating the hand up to the fingers actually warms the fingers
<pieter2627> and one can still work
<Kilos> lol if you got penguin blood ya
 * pieter2627 adapted well this winter, but used them a lot last year
<Kilos> i just need to shave off 30 years then ill be fine again
<pieter2627> ah ok, do you know the shaver you will need :P
<Kilos> lol
 * pieter2627 dink dis n skaap skêr
<Kilos> ek het een van hulle ook
<Kilos> tot die skape bang hom in die winter
<pieter2627> hulle lyk altyd so happy na die tyd
<Kilos> ja 
 * mazal fiddles
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> morning oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> lo pieter2627, mazal, barrydk
<Kilos> lo nuvolari  gaanit seun?
<mazal> Lo nuvolari
<pieter2627> ola nuvolari 
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> SubOracle  greetings to you
<Kilos> why dont you ever say anything?
<Kilos> oh afk atm
<Kilos> hi Cryterion  
<Cryterion> Morning
<mazal> Morning shark
 * mazal runs away
<Kilos> lol
<Cryterion> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> mmm
 * ThatGraemeGuy kills the shark and makes biltong
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> Cryterion: How goes ? You are scarce
<Cryterion> da dun da dun da dun
<Kilos> shark meat is actually very lekker
<Cryterion> Been a bit busy later
<Kilos> and no bones like other fish
<Cryterion> lately*
<ThatGraemeGuy> I've never had shark meat, only biltong
<ThatGraemeGuy> what? sharks have no bones?
 * Cryterion swims away
<Kilos> very lekker when done in batter like hake
<Kilos> better than hake
<ThatGraemeGuy> sies, batter
<Kilos> they have main centre bones but not millions like other fish
<mazal> Kilos: What fish is hake actually ?
<Kilos> Maaz  define hake
<Maaz> Kilos: Hake \Hake\ (h[=a]k), n. [See {Hatch} a half door.] A drying shed, as for unburned tile. [1913 Webster], Hake \Hake\, n. [Also {haak}.] [Akin to Norweg. hakefisk, lit., hook fish, Prov. E. hake hook, G. hecht pike. See {Hook}.] (Zool.) One of several species of marine gadoid fishes, of the genera {Phycis}, {Merlucius}, and allies. The common European hake is
<Maaz> {Merlucius vulgaris}; the American silver hake or whiting is {Merlucius bilinearis}. Two…
<mazal> Friend of mine recons it's shark as there is no fish called hake hehehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hake
<mazal> I'll point him there when he says it again
 * mazal goes for sb
<mazal> Ook Kilos , my 2nd drive arrived. Now I must find the lus to install it hehehehe
<mazal> That one for my home server
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> whats size and type of drive mazal  
<mazal> 2TB Western Digital green
<mazal> 3.5" internal
<Kilos> is it for another pc or just storage
<mazal> Is for extra space on my server that backups must run to , so just storage
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> you gonna raid them? or just use for backup
<mazal> All those games that must be backed up somewhere :P
<mazal> Kilos: I really want to learn raid , but then I won't have space again. This must stay seperate for now
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> Then my 2x 2TB becomes 1x 2TB and I am back where I were
<Kilos> yeah 
<Kilos> but good for a server for when one crashes
<mazal> Currently 1x 2TB drive in , which is not enough
<Kilos> all games?
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> Nope , lots of videos also
<mazal> The video is more than the games , but the games always gets the blame
<Kilos> what do you save videos for
<Kilos> i watch them then dump them
<mazal> I convert all my dvd's to video files. Then stream them to PS3 that is hooked up on tv
<mazal> So when I want to watch a movie I just start up PS3 and watch
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> I'm one of those people who buy the movies I like for my collection and can watch them over and over again
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> And this way the DVD disks itself stays protect as it doesn't get used after converting
<mazal> I have a few very old ones , but doesn't have a single scratch. I always try and look after my things
<Kilos> you cant take them with you when you die hey
<mazal> I know , but that's no reason to abuse things that cost you plenty money. Someone else can get it when I am gone
<Kilos> no man sell them again
<mazal> No , then I must delete the files
<Kilos> then buy lotsa useful things
<mazal> That would be stealing if I keep the files and sell the disks
<Kilos> eish
<mazal> Yeah , I am not pirating
<Kilos> that isnt pirating if you buy them copy for own use
<mazal> But you may not sell the original then
<Kilos> if you sell files then ya
<Kilos> why not
<mazal> If you sell the original disk and keep the file , then it is the same as if you downloaded it from internet
<Kilos> just more expensive
<Kilos> youll only be able to sell for 1/2 price anyway
<mazal> Is the same as if you sell any software you own , you must then uninstall it
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> well put me in your will to inherit all you pcs
<Kilos> and your xboxes and playatations
<mazal> My brother gets all
<Kilos> ah is he geeky too
<mazal> Instructions are: "Take my keys and clean out everything"
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> Like you said , I aint taking it with me, I couldn't care less what becomes of it
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> They can sell it , keep it , whatever
<mazal> But that is only in the event it's suddon
<mazal> If I see it coming in any way I will distrubute myself before hand
<Kilos> sudden
<gremble> Good morning everyone
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<gremble> How are you doing Kilos ?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<gremble> I am well thank you
<gremble> Considering a reinstallation of this laptop but I don't know if I want to go through all the work
<gremble> haha
<Kilos> will of course be better when summer comes
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> why you want to reinstall?
<gremble> As you learn how to use the system, you realise all the dumb shit that you did when you initially set the system up
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> My python installation is broken and a bunch of my other stuff are also set up inappropriately
<gremble> haha
<Kilos> what os are you using?
<gremble> Arch linux
<Kilos> ah
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's just a natural consequence then
 * ThatGraemeGuy runs away
<gremble> It is
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> But it is good
<gremble> The linux kernel is on 4 already
<gremble> Gosh where the time goes
<Kilos> inetpro  can you keep the 29th at 8.30 open to chair?
<magespawn> good afternnon
<magespawn> afternoon too
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Kilos> i dont know if we have peeps here with diabetes probs but found this link
<Kilos> http://src.easyhealthoptions.com/ego/9b5efa29-1c54-45c9-b8d7-d6f89aff49fa/401863400/307832
<Kilos> im not gonna watch the video but they say this will make lotsa companies that make diabetes meds go broke if it gets out
<MaNI> egh, not another of these 'diabetes can be solved by eating differently people'
 * mazal returns from a lekka lunch
<mazal> Grrr , I hate when I can't find my commands
<mazal> What's the point of putting everything in manuals if you can't find the manual
<mazal> Why can't I have item frames on my folders lol
<MaNI> I usually find the manual has everything except what I want to know
<mazal> hehehe , that happens too
<mazal> oom Kilos , make note :
<mazal> Develop better storage system for Ubuntu tips and manuals
<zeorin> Hi all, I've got a quick question. If I wanted to rent a mid-range laptop with Ubuntu pre-installed for a week, are there any companies in Johannesburg that could help out with that?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi zeorin  welcome to ubuntu-za
<zeorin> Hi Kilos, thanks
<zeorin> I'm a long-time Ubuntu user, and I have to work on-site for a client for a week
<zeorin> I have a beefy desktop and a small 10 inch Asus Transformer Bay Trail x86 tablet
<zeorin> Both are running Ubuntu
<Kilos> im just trying to think
<zeorin> But the tablet is not up to the tasks of proper work and the desktop is too much of a mission to move, so I'd rather rent an Ubuntu laptop somewhere
<Kilos> dont know if youll find a company that does that but many some private guy
<zeorin> Even a company that will allow me to install Ubuntu on the laptop is good enough (I imagine they might just re-image the machines when they get them back anyway).
<Kilos> Maaz  google laptops for hire in johannesburg
<Maaz> Kilos: "Short Term Hire - Spartan" http://www.spartan.co.za/short-term-hire/ :: "Red Cherry Computer Rentals | Johannesburg Laptop Rentals ..." http://www.redcherryrentals.co.za/ :: "South Africa's leading technology rental company | Daily Hire ..." http://www.gorentals.co.za/ :: "Cape Town laptop and computer rentals delivered to your door"
<Maaz> http://www.rentware.co.za/ :: "Laptop Rental Specialists - Laptop and Computer Rental - 021 880 ..." http://www.…
<Kilos> zeorin  you must visit here more often, or even all the time like most of us
<zeorin> Perhaps I should. I've been running Ubuntu pretty much since it started
<zeorin> I remember having the disks sent to me
<Kilos> cool, why you take so long to find us?
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> do you see any in the links the bot gave zeorin  ?
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd  
<andrewlsd> Hi all
<andrewlsd> Hi Kilos 
<andrewlsd> am playing with ubuntu openstack: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/cloud/install-ubuntu-openstack
<zeorin> Hi Kilos, just got a call from Gorentals
<zeorin> They supply linux laptops, too
<zeorin> And they format their machines on receipt anyway, so I could even just install Ubuntu on one of their Windoze laptops if necessary
<mazal> bye for now everyone
<Kilos> cool zeorin  thats good news
<Kilos> can i ask what they charge per week?
<zeorin> They're just checking stock before sending me a quote... But there's a Windows Core i5 HP / Dell 4GB RAM 640GB HD for R 800/week: http://www.gorentals.co.za/store/products/professional-core-i5-notebook-rental/
<zeorin> That's with Win 7 and without insurance
<Kilos> eish
<zeorin> Monthly is R 1099 though
<Kilos> who want to hire a windows lappy anyway
<Kilos> you will get corrupted
<andrewlsd> zeorin: why you renting a laptop?
<zeorin> Oh, I'm a freelance web dev, usually work from home, but need to be on site at a client for a week
<zeorin> I've got a small Bay Trail 10" tablet/netbook thing with Ubuntu but I can't stand the thought of using that 8hrs/day for a whole week--it's fine for popping in to an Internet café, but not for that
<andrewlsd> true.
<andrewlsd> Idea is good if you only need the device for a month or two.
<andrewlsd> insurance probably adds R500/month.
<Kilos> ai!
<MaNI> I need to hire one so that I can swap the battery pack for my dead one :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you lucky mazhas gone
<Kilos> he would tell you you stealing
<Kilos> MaNI  what do batteries cost
<MaNI> probably about ~R700 from what I can tell as its an import
<Kilos> sjoe
<MaNI> its in that akward region where you almost feel like you should just upgrade your laptop
<MaNI> theoretically a repack should be better value for money though it doesn't seem like lots of places do it
<Kilos> whats a repack?
<MaNI> open the plastic up and put generic batteries in, instead of buying a whole new sealed pack
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> wb zeorin  
<zeorin> thanks, dunno what happened
<Kilos> the wonderful internet
<zeorin> Lol actually I killed my terminal window
<zeorin> But I can't recall why
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> when you not busy zeorin  look at our 2 sites
<Kilos> https://ubuntu-za.org  and http://ubuntu-africa.info
<zeorin> Sites are working fine. They feel a little out of touch with the current Ubuntu web site designs but no train smash
<zeorin> Are they not attracting the attention you'd like?
<Kilos> the second one is new so still growing
<Kilos> haha you tweet as well
<Kilos> thats one of mine is never used and @sharpeys only when i wanna moan to isps
<zeorin> It's amazing how service improves once the complaint's on social media
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> oh you can follow @ubuntuza
<Kilos> we announce monthly meetings and za related stuff there
<zeorin> Just did
<Kilos> cool
<zeorin> Are any of you involved in the JLUG?
<Kilos> some of the guys are but they arent here atm
<Kilos> jozilug?
<Kilos> we have odd guys from all the lugs in and out
<zeorin> OK. I'm not very involved with any LUGS, but I do attend the odd event here and there
<Kilos> ah
<zeorin> I really should hang out more with Linux people. I'm always the odd one out when it comes to OS's
<Kilos> oh when you looked at our second site you didnt try refreshing a few times
<Kilos> the background changes
<zeorin> changing hero image
<zeorin> cool
<Kilos> our sites are both static and built with bzr and nikola
<zeorin> I saw that
<pieter2627> hi and welcome zeorin 
<zeorin> Hi Pieter, thanks
<pieter2627> out of curiosity, which web dev do you do?
<zeorin> I'm primarily a front-end developer
<zeorin> Been doing it for 16 years (first as a hobby)
<zeorin> Currently moving towards more JavaScript SPA web apps than actual web sites, though I still do those, too
<pieter2627> SPA?
<zeorin> Single Page Application
<zeorin> Sorry, I'll try to avoid industry-specific jargon and acronyms
<Kilos> np no rules here except be nice
<pieter2627> np, those that care usually know them anyway
 * pieter2627 just did not know that one
<zeorin> And what do you do for a living?
 * pieter2627 now wonders who was asked - should maybe not have hijacked Kilos' conversation
<Kilos> nono pieter2627  he meant you
<zeorin> Both actually.
<pieter2627> rofl
<Kilos> julle praat bo oor my kop
<zeorin> I'm always interested what other Linux/Ubuntu people actually do for a living
<Kilos> im a greeter bot for ubuntu-za and ubuntu-africa
<zeorin> I think you might pass a Turing test, in that case
<Kilos> whats that?
<zeorin> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turing_test
<Kilos> cant remember last time i had to pass any tests
 * pieter2627 is a student having a year off - also does some freelance web dev in spare time and when having enough guts
<Kilos> i can only explain me by giving my wiki page
<zeorin> That WP article is huge, basically a program that can pass a Turing test is indistinguishable from a human in a text-based conversation
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> no man i do as little as possible
<Kilos> others do my thinking for me
<pieter2627> Kilos: he is pondering as to whether you are a real bot
<Kilos> haha
<pieter2627> and you are not helping...
<zeorin> Nah, I know he's really just a street: https://www.google.co.za/maps?safe=off&espv=2&biw=1920&bih=993&bav=on.2,or.r_cp.&bvm=bv.96952980,d.ZGU&ion=1&q=Miles+Sharp+Street&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=X&ei=_DuVVez2LeTd7QanxIuoAg&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ
<zeorin> In Benoni
<Kilos> haha you know that
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kilos
<Kilos> oh zeorin  we have lots of work for you to do
<Kilos> join our mailing list and launchpad
<zeorin> I signed up to the mailing list just now
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za
<zeorin> I don't think I'm on launchpad myself...
<Kilos> oh my after all this time on ubuntu
<Kilos> sjoe
<zeorin> Yeah I know
<zeorin> I guess I never really got into the community side of things
<zeorin> My first linux was debian 3.0
<Kilos> we have fun here
<zeorin> Only had 56k modem so I paid a company to mail me the install disks
<Kilos> ai!
<zeorin> Back then there wasn't really a community to speak of, and I guess I never reconsidered that as time went on
<Kilos> most of our guys are here at night because of work loads but when peeps ask for help and i give wrong info someone jumps in
<Kilos> hehe
<andrewlsd> hey zeorin, here's a big smile and wave
<zeorin> Hi andrewlsd!
<andrewlsd> Kilos: how's the mining (minetest) going?
<Kilos> i gave up andrewlsd  uses too much data
<zeorin> Cryptocurrency mining?
<andrewlsd> I gave up, couldn't figure any of it out. ;-P
<Kilos> but ThatGraemeGuy  and mazal and them live there
<andrewlsd> naah, zeorin Minetest (like minecraft)
<zeorin> Oh OK
<Kilos> aw i was gonna help you
<Kilos> sorry
<ThatGraemeGuy> eh
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh, minetest
<ThatGraemeGuy> I'd hardly say I live there
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://mt.thatgraemeguy.co.za/cryterion.png
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's our modest little world
<ThatGraemeGuy> Squirm: no need to be giving me work this late on a Thursday :-p
<ThatGraemeGuy> or as I call it, my own personal Friday
<ThatGraemeGuy> nice to be off tomorrow
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-D
<Kilos> haha
<Squirm> ThatGraemeGuy: well I'm sorry :P
<Squirm> give me access and I'll happily do it myself :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> Thanks ThatGraemeGuy
<Squirm> Though I'd check ^^
<ThatGraemeGuy> :)
<Squirm> You know... Just incase I broke something :P
<Squirm> Seeing as the boss is away
<Squirm> I wish I had tomorrow off
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> home time chat later all
<ThatGraemeGuy> b....
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh
<Kilos> uh oh
<ThatGraemeGuy> eh?
<Kilos> pros quassel crashed and flys is also broken
<Kilos> i think pro is scared he gets some more work
<Squirm> Everything is working. Home time :)
<Kilos> wb inetpro  
<nuvolari> pfft. Some people, those Capetonians go home soo early. No wonder they call it slaapstad
<Kilos> lol
<MaNI> I'd comment but I don't even leave home to begin with
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> me too
<gremble> Well that was fun
<Kilos> did you reinstall?
<Kilos> properly?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Squirm> lol nuvolari
<Squirm> If those Capetonians go home so early, where are you right now?
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> and if you're not a Capetonian, then neither am I
 * Squirm sips his Jonkers Weiss
<Squirm> and nuvolari, look at the moon
<Squirm> Actually, all of you
<Squirm> Look up
<Squirm> lol
<Kilos> whats with that ctcp request Squirm  
<Kilos> [02/07/2015 19:20] [CTCP] Received unknown CTCP-NOTICE Look up! request from Squirm to Channel #ubuntu-za.
<Kilos> 3 times nogal
<Squirm> Hmm
<Squirm> Tried to NOTICE everyone :D
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> You know... Be annoying
<Kilos> no more for you
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> But...!
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Kilos> you gonna try attend this months meeting
<Kilos> and africa the next night
<Kilos> who_da_fly  ping
<magespawn> ubuntu-za meeting/
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> whats broken
<Kilos> yes magespawn  
<Kilos> 28th
<Kilos> and ubuntu-africa the next night
<magespawn> i am usually at those, what time is the africa meeting?
<Kilos> same time next day
<Kilos> like a launch meeting
<magespawn> yes i will give it a go
<Kilos> ty
<magespawn> in #ubuntu-africa?
<Kilos> yessir
<magespawn> okay 
<Kilos> gracias
<Kilos> i think it needs a meeting to try get them all more active
<magespawn> are there a fair number of people showing interest/
<Kilos> hehe i stole the pros agenda setup
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricaTeams/Meetings
<Kilos> there are 12 of the 18 locos joined
<Kilos> and i got a guy that sorts things there when i sukkel
<Kilos> so pro gets some rest
<magespawn> Nice going, it would be a good idea if there are people who have friends in the other loco's, that way yhe word can be spread
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> Kilos: why have https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricaTeams ?
<magespawn> maybe the others just have not heard about it yet
<Kilos> the second one i made today for agenda inetpro  
<Kilos> and i didnt have help or guidance so made another page
<Kilos> cheche says he will make it look better 
<inetpro> consistent naming conventions will help everybody to stay focussed
<Kilos> oh you getting at the n 
<inetpro> yebo yes
<Kilos> well
<inetpro> well?
<Kilos> if they have same name it gonna give probs wont it
<inetpro> no
<inetpro> you don't make a page with the same name
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricaTeams/agenda like that
<inetpro> you have the master page at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams and the rest of them under it at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams/WhateverPageYouWant
<Kilos> i prefer not using the n 
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> anyone then knows that it belongs logically to AfricanTeams
<Kilos> oh me oh my
<Kilos> i didnt know one could do that
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> your friend Neo31 is the guilty one who started with the "n"
<Kilos> ya and he has been scarce
<Kilos> cant one remove wiki pages?
<Kilos> or can one
<inetpro> easy
<inetpro> just choose delete 
<Kilos> ill get cheche to join them ands delete the not needed one
<Kilos> but not tonight, we have 2 meetings 20 and 22.00 utc
<inetpro> hmm... ok
<Kilos> he has to have colours in because he cant read black on white
<Kilos> and i dont want to overload you
<Kilos> but now you got me thinking
<Kilos> oh my now there is conflict error there 
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams
<Kilos> and i cant change the name
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> lemme try on the other one
<inetpro> Kilos: are you aware there is also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USTeams ?
<Kilos> i see so yes
<Kilos> and?
<inetpro> Kilos: copy paste ideas
<Kilos> their stuff is too involved
<rusbus> o/
<Kilos> hi rusbus  
<Kilos> Edit conflict - your version:
<Kilos> why it shows that inetpro  what did neo put in there
<Kilos> i got stuff mixed up
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricaTeams/Meetings
<Kilos> just now i get fired
<Kilos> better to leave well enough alone
<Kilos> but it will be handier all on one wiki pag
<Kilos> e
<inetpro> Kilos: ai!
<Kilos> ya ai!
<inetpro> you put all the stuff from AfricanTeams into AfricaTeams/Meetings ?
<Kilos> so i see ya
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> and the other way as well
<inetpro> aijajai
<inetpro> really!?
<Kilos> well its all in one place on them both so now its just fixing one and deleting the other
<inetpro> Kilos: it's not that simple sir
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> do you realise that your website and many other places like blogs maybe poitning to AfricanTeams already?
<Kilos> oh my too
<inetpro> why change something that just works
<Kilos> well look at the old one, i added the agenda stuff at the bottom
<Kilos> and you wanted me to get stuff from usa teams as well
<inetpro> Kilos: see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams/Meetings
<Kilos> you made that now?
<inetpro> yes
<inetpro> Kilos: and your Agenda for the first meeting should go at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams/Meetings/20150729
<inetpro> logically structured to make sense
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> i can try that then
<Kilos> like so https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams/Meetings/20150729
<inetpro> sort of
<Kilos> uh oh
<Kilos> wb superfly  what crashed
<superfly> I don't know, trying to find out
<inetpro> Kilos: if you want to copy wiki code from another page just go to the raw page before you start copying
<superfly> too far back, must have just timed out
<inetpro> for example https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20150728?action=raw
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> in other words, any page with '?action=raw' behind the page URL
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> or simply select 'Raw Text' from the 'More Actions:'  dropdown
<Kilos> oh inetpro  did you do it?
<inetpro> what?
<Kilos> whatever had to be done there, i see you had a lock there 8 mins ago
<Kilos> and i dont see raw text or more options
<Kilos> actions
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> don't talk in riddles oom Kilos
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> what are you talking about
<inetpro> "whatever had to be done there"?
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> i meant with the raw text thing'
<Kilos> what did it do wrong with me copy/pasting it like i did?
<Kilos> ek kan als lees
<inetpro> Kilos: no, clearly you did not copy and paste correctly
<Kilos> see again im involved in stuff that greeter bots should leave for others
<Kilos> oh did you see our new guy here today
<Kilos> zeo something
<Kilos> nother web dev guy
<Kilos> Maaz  seen golynx
<Maaz> Kilos: golynx was last seen 7 months, 8 days, 23 hours, 23 minutes and 10 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-11-25 11:53:11 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2014-11-25 12:03:51 PST
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> oh my inetpro  i see now , things arent in there own lines
<inetpro> yes Kilos, and headings are messed up as well
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> and there are no bullet points
<Kilos> ok lemme try the raw text thing
<Kilos> i found the other actions thing on old link
<Kilos> that looks better, now to edit from scratch again
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> i copied the za raw text
<inetpro> Kilos: now obviously you do not want '<<Include(ZATeam/Meetings/2015Header)>>' as well
<inetpro> but you could always create AfricanTeams/Meetings/2015Header from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/2015Header and then use the proper include trickery 
<Kilos> eish man
<inetpro> met eish ja
<Kilos> i dunno trickery man
<Kilos> and near meeting time
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: with information that stays the same with each new page you use a "include" statement to work smarter rather than harder
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> put the common info in a separate page and just automagically include it, simple as that
<inetpro> edit once and use many times
<Kilos> ill have to check tomorrow again inetpro  
 * inetpro is in no rush
<Kilos> i should have asked you to do it to start with
<Kilos> i just messed up both
<Kilos> as usual
<magespawn> twice the peatice
<magespawn> practice
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i should even try anymore
<Kilos> shouldnt
<Kilos> it would be ok if it was a daily excercise
<Kilos> sjoe one done and one to go
<Kilos> ai! my inetpro  jy werk so hard vir my
<Kilos> ek het nog nie gekyk nie maar sien die eposse
<Kilos> jy moet ook rus oompise
<Kilos> oompie
<Kilos> Maaz  tell inetpro  ty very much
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay, I'll tell inetpro on freenode
#ubuntu-za 2015-07-03
<mazal> Mornings everyone
<mazal> More oom
<Kilos> more mazal  barrydk  inetpro  
<Kilos> sjoe laat nag
<mazal> Hoe so ?
<Kilos> membership board meeting vir 2 nuwe members 10nm en middernag
<mazal> oi
<mazal> The timezone thing
<Kilos> dis moeilik met mense wan di hele wereld
<Kilos> lol ja
<Kilos> die een is in chili
<mazal> Hulle moet eintlik 8pm maak en elke meeting 'n ander member se 8pm sy tyd kies dat mense beurte kry om laat op te bly
<Kilos> en el die van die america se zone verkies ons middernag
<mazal> Amper asof elke meeting in ander land is elke keer
<Kilos> ja maar die board members bly die selle
<Kilos> so dis ons wat moet inpas
<mazal> Dis wat ek bedoel , kies elke keer 'n ander een se 8pm
<mazal> Dat daar darem rotasie is vir laat opbly
<Kilos> ons is min
<Kilos> en daar is altyd van ons groep wat dit nie kan maak nie met werk en ander goed
<Kilos> gelukkig net een nag n maand
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  
<pieter2627> morning oom Kilos and all others
<barrydk> More almal
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> ty so much inetpro  
<inetpro> Kilos: you're welcome
<Kilos> :D
<mazal> Morning pieter2627 , inetpro
<mazal> oom Kilos , I put my pc back. That lappy's performance was too bad
<pieter2627> good day mazal barrydk inetpro 
<superfly> morning
<superfly> hi Padroni
<Padroni> Morning bro
<Padroni> how are you?
<Kilos> hi superfly  Padroni  
<Kilos> you so quiet hey Padroni  
<mazal> Morning superfly , Padroni
<Padroni> hi Kilos / mazal
<superfly> I'
<superfly> ... I'm good.
<Padroni> I am sad to say that life, work and studies keeps me very busy at the moment
<Padroni> I pop in whenever I got a chance though
<Kilos> its ok Padroni  as long as you dont forget us
<Kilos> and studies are good at anytime
<jan_> Hi Kilos 
<jan_> Hoe gaan dit met die jongmanne?
<Kilos> hi jan_  
<Kilos> haha goed en jy toppie
<jan_> ook goed dankie
<Kilos> het jy korter geword
<Kilos> en jy weet wat is die volgende vraag
<mazal> way het jy gebreek ? lol
<Kilos> lmga
<jan_> lmga, weet nie hoekom nie, hy doen soos hy wil
<Kilos> wie is hy?
<jan_> xchat
<jan_> Installed win xp on vbox but the damn thing wants a password which I did not enter and do not know
<Kilos> oh my
<jan_> tried via safe mode but then admin and my login both require passwords, perhaps I should just try to reinstall
<Kilos> there are programs that can find it , but will take me a while to find for you
<Kilos> ive done that too, are you in a hurry?
<mazal> Sjoe ya , I also had something that does that , but long ago
<jan_> no rush, its just something I need on my laptop in future that does not run in Linux
<Kilos> there is a way to get in before the passwords as well
<Kilos> but i dunno if it will work in vbox
<jan_> well I tried various safe mode options, no luck
<Kilos> the one way was to hit a certain key while booting and it takes you in as admin
<jan_> you dont know which key?
<Kilos> thinking
<Kilos> join ##kilos
 * mazal hands Kilos a lappie
<Kilos> jan_  typ in /j ##kilos
<Kilos> type in
<Kilos> we try not do win stuff here
<Padroni> jan_: try the netuser command in c-prompt
<Padroni> i reset a lot of passwords like that in computer shops then reboot
<Padroni> staff can't get in then
 * Padroni likes to troll the guys from Incredible Corruption
<Padroni> then again - that kinda only works if you are already logged in
<Padroni> http://www.hirensbootcd.org/resetting-windows-password/
<andrewlsd> Padroni: lolz
<mazal> lol
<andrewlsd> jan_: ntpasswdreset
<mazal> Mind teaching me that for my users ?
<andrewlsd> http://pogostick.net/~pnh/ntpasswd/
<mazal> There's a few I wouldn't mind irritating <eg>
<Kilos> Langjan  try what Padroni  says first
<Padroni> the command is:  net user user_name new_password
<Padroni> just 'net user' list all users on the machine
<Padroni> in case you don't know
<andrewlsd> lolz
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd  
<andrewlsd> Hi Kilos 
<mazal> aaaah vetkoek , the breakfast of champions :)
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> You can't linux if you don't vetkoek
<mazal> barry brought :)
<Padroni> it is written.
<Kilos> ok so today im gonna try the telegram thing
<Kilos> oh and any of you guys that want to talk win stuff are welcome to join ##kilos
<Kilos> and you can join there just for fun too
<Squirm> Good morning
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Padroni> There is no one in #kilos
<Squirm> :wq
<Squirm> egh
 * Squirm switches to his terminal
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos>   ##kilos
 * Kilos hands out glasses
<mazal> oom Kilos you have bug spray there ?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm!
<Kilos> lol why?
<mazal> One need it for win stuff
<Kilos> shame man some peeps need to use it
<mazal> I know , I'm one of them
<Kilos> at least he only has it in vbox
<mazal> Another thing on my long to-do list that I must still learn
<mazal> vbox
<Kilos> there is a better thing i think
<Kilos> vbox is slow
<Kilos> kvm or something like that
<mazal> I almost started once , and then other stuff happened , and then forgot about it
 * Padroni currently listing to Metallica - Unforgiven III
<Padroni> been checking some xenserver tuts out
<Padroni> quite easy to deploy vm's with that 
<mazal> Main problem is I don't really need it , so it doesn't end up high on to-do list ever
<Kilos> same
<Kilos> i did vbox to try things out, so i know it can be done here, but no need
 * superfly recently switched to zsh with oh-my-zsh
<Squirm> superfly: I use that myself
<Squirm> No
<Squirm> zprezto
<Squirm> :P
<Padroni> I installed linux on a vm
<Padroni> then installed virtualbox on the vm
<Padroni> and installed linux on THAT
<Padroni> and then I entered the matrix
<Squirm> Did it work?
<Padroni> can't remember, took the red pil
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> running ubuntu14.04 on my desktop
<Padroni> then installed Makulu on a VM
<Padroni> makulu is actually nice
<andrewlsd> Padroni: Makulu "Aero"?
<andrewlsd> Padroni: +1 for the pill
<Padroni> i don't know which  one, just got the iso from the net
 * Padroni should pay more attention
<andrewlsd> Kilos: mazal "kvm" via "libvirt" provides shell and gui access
 * andrewlsd cannot find a reason to use zsh
<Kilos> oh ty andrewlsd  
<andrewlsd> shell commands are 'virsh'  (for virtualization shell)
<andrewlsd> and gui is "virt-manager"
<andrewlsd> my current list of VMs
<Kilos> lol i battle to keep up with what i have to do , so no place/time to try more stuff as well also too
<andrewlsd> http://bin.snyman.info/6w5wb
<Kilos> sjoe and you still have time to chat
<andrewlsd> I was playing with Maas and Juju yesterday... until I realized my internet isn't fast enough. I was getting too many timeouts when trying to automatically fetch several LXC container filesystems
<andrewlsd> lolz. ubu14-lxc is a KVM vm, that runs LXC containers.
<Padroni> andrewlsd: did you pay for that REHL7?
<Padroni> tried to get a copy the other night but their site is a disaster to try and get through
<andrewlsd> Padroni: nope, is eval. 
<andrewlsd> ... but I am allowed a few anyway, thanks to my RHCE/RHCI
<Padroni> ah
<Padroni> maybe I should do that as wel
<mazal> What's the I one ?
<Padroni> RHCE I mean
<Squirm> I did my RHCSA
<Squirm> Failed my RHCE by like 2% :/
<Padroni> don't you get a re-write ?
<Squirm> They never mentioned anything about it
 * Squirm shrugs
<Squirm> I use the knowledge
<Padroni> on some of those Oracle stuff I did, the passrate was 75%
<Squirm> and I work in an Ubuntu environment
<Padroni> and 82% on one of them
<Padroni> crazy 
<Squirm> Padroni: 75% for RHCE and RHCSA
<Squirm> I think for all their RH exams
<andrewlsd> Put it this way: If you are going to allow someone to access your LInux stuff, what % would you like him to know.
<Squirm> andrewlsd: I would hope they're proficient in google :)
<Padroni> I totally agree
<Padroni> higher is better
<Padroni> #standards
<Squirm> :p
<mazal> Anybody know if freenaode has a ZA gaming channel ?
<mazal> freenode*
<Kilos> hmm...
<mazal> Kilos: you trying to make us think that you are thinking :)
<Kilos> yeah
<mazal> lol
<Langjan> Hi Kilos dont see an Andrew here? 
<Kilos> ya man
<Langjan> ok must be andrewlsd1 
<andrewlsd1> Langjan: 
<andrewlsd1> yeah I got disconnected
<Kilos> there you go
<Langjan> Hi andrewlsd1 
<Kilos> Langjan  he helped me lots when i just started here
<Langjan> Many thks for pointing out my router prob
<Langjan> Can he be more he;lpful than you?
<Langjan> You had a great mentor...
<Kilos> lol well he was one of those that taught me the little i know and lots i forgot
<Langjan> andrewlsd1,  can you still access my router?
<andrewlsd1> did you reboot it?
<andrewlsd1> Langjan: yes. I'm logged into it
<andrewlsd1> Langjan: let's take this across to ##kilos
<Kilos> Langjan  /j ##kilos
<mazal> maaz what's for lunch ?
<Maaz> mazal: How about some sushi?
<mazal> maaz nope
<Maaz> mazal: Excuse me?
<Kilos> sushi and wasabe warms you up lekker
<mazal> uhm......nooooooooooo
<mazal> maaz how about some steak
<Maaz> mazal: *blink*
<Kilos> bangbroek
<Kilos> Maaz  whats for lunch
<Maaz> Kilos: *blink*
<mazal> Ek eetie rou goete nie
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> dit baie lekker en gesong man
<Kilos> gesond
<Kilos> als van die see is lekker en werk soos medisyne
 * Cryterion__ considers the sushi
<mazal> Dos goggas
<mazal> dis*
<Kilos> nee man
<mazal> Kan mens netsowel sprinkane eet
<mazal> en gras
<Kilos> nee hulle het nie daai jodium goed in nie
<Kilos> iodine
<Kilos> even seaweed is healthy
<mazal> Yeah , grass also
<Kilos> haha
 * Cryterion__ wonders which grass mazal is thinking of
 * mazal too :P
<mazal> Vitamin green
<Kilos> the one you smoke is healthy if you make tea from it
<barrydk> Neeman Kilos gedag jy is ordentlik, n boer eet mos vleis man
<mazal> Aparently you can get it in ointments now
<Kilos> ja barrydk  ek doen maar seekos is 10 keer meer gesond
<Cryterion__> Easy to make the ointment
<mazal> maaz define healthy
<Maaz> mazal: Healthy \Health"y\ (-[y^]), a. [Compar. {Healthier} (-[i^]*[~e]r); superl. {Healthiest}.] 1. Being in a state of health; enjoying health; hale; sound; free from disease; as, a healthy child; a healthy plant. [1913 Webster]  His mind was now in a firm and healthy state. --Macaulay. [1913 Webster]  2. Evincing health; as, a healthy pulse; a healthy complexion.
<Maaz> [1913 Webster]  3. Conducive to health; wholesome; salubrious; salutary; as, a healthy e…
<Cryterion> Maybe, not so easy
<barrydk> ja ordentlike seekos soos vis, kreef, krap, mossels, seekat en prons
<Kilos> you can get it in many forms the is a woman in natal that actually is legal to market it for healing purposes
<barrydk> GAAAr gemaak 
<barrydk> Gebak of gebraai
<Kilos> ek eet mossels rou sommer van die rotse af
<mazal> Trust us to start at lunch and end up on pot lol :P
<Kilos> vuur dooi baie van die goeie god is kos
<barrydk> Was nog nooit so honger nie
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel met my volk
<Kilos> dis lekker
<Kilos> lekkerder rou as gaar
<Kilos> van der merwes dont know much about sea food
<Kilos> i go catch some UV's
<magespawn> good day
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> hey Kilos do you ever think about leaving SA?
<Kilos> only when i was planning to go to debs
<Kilos> otherwise this is my home and i will be buried here
<Kilos> the whole world has similar probs
<magespawn> my dad and step-mom have sold their house and are moving back to england in october
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> ians mom is already there
<Kilos> working as a carer of old peeps
<Kilos> im not sure the uk will be a good place in the future
<magespawn> well both of my folks are from there, so it might be differant for them
<Kilos> yeah
<magespawn> for them it will be like going home
<magespawn> but it is a big move and a big change
<Kilos> very
<superfly> Move to Botswana
<andrewlsd> +1 superfly
<andrewlsd> or Kenya
<Cryterion> mazal, this looks interesting, especially section 7 http://www.parliament.gov.za/live/commonrepository/Processed/20140228/567327_1.pdf
<magespawn> superfly: that and namibia have both caught our eye
<magespawn> Cryterion: i wonder if hash is included in that
<magespawn> andrewlsd: do not really know that much about Kenya
<Padroni> not seeing a lot of IT jobs in Namibia
<Padroni> else I would move as well
<Padroni> I was born there 
<Padroni> I've always wondered
<Padroni> on a long enough timeline
<Padroni> do a group of like-minded individuals like ourselves
<Padroni> with our skillset
<MaNI> no market for new companies there? make an IT job :p
<Padroni> decide to start their own company
<Padroni> I wonder what the chance of success for this would be
<MaNI> what sort of IT person are you, programmer/networking/hardware/support/other?
<Padroni> Network / Security
 * mazal don't see spoonfeeder on the list
<Padroni> I'm from the hosting environment, same as ThatGraemeGuy
<MaNI> spoonfeeder falls under support I think :p
<mazal> Ok then I'd be support 
<MaNI> I guess thats a bit tougher then
<mazal> pebkac specialist
<MaNI> I could mover anywhere and my clients wouldn't even know theoretically, as long as there is internet
<mazal> I'll do security for your new company . bouncer :)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> so inetpro  what have i broken now https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams/Meetings/20150729
<inetpro> Kilos: you planned to broke it?
<Kilos> nono man im scared i do
<Kilos> otherwise id have tried to add events and the miscellaneos thing too
<Kilos> dont wanna even try the raw text thing
<magespawn> Padroni the company would need a business orientated person
<Padroni> indeed
<Padroni> I am not guy though
<magespawn> that almost always seems to be the one skill set that is over looked
<mazal> Bye veryone
<andrewlsd> ciao Maaz 
<andrewlsd> ^ auto-complete. Guess mazal had already gone.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> painful when you get to rely on tab complete automatically
<Kilos> so i have eventually got telegram going in pidgin but no one to try it out with
<Kilos> who is gonna be my first customer
 * andrewlsd jumps
<andrewlsd> what did you do, Kilos , to get Telegram in PIdgin
<Squirm> Weekend baby!
<Squirm> Durban, here I come
<andrewlsd> (mine doesn't show it as an available account type)
<Squirm> bbl
<Squirm> much l
<Kilos> just install telegram-purple
<Kilos> Maaz  google telegram-purple for ubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: "UbuntuUpdates - Package "telegram-purple" (trusty 14.04)" http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/webupd8/trusty/main/base/telegram-purple :: "Add Telegram Support To Pidgin With Telegram Purple ~ Web Upd8 ..." http://www.webupd8.org/2014/11/add-telegram-support-to-pidgin-with.html :: "Telegram Purple 0.7.0 Available In PPA ~ WebUpd8 Ubuntu PPAs ..."
<Maaz> http://ppa.webupd8.org/post/112782541131/telegram-purple-0-7-0-available-in-ppa :: "majn/telegram-…
<Kilos> enjoy Squirm  
<Kilos> im so happy it works with pidgin
 * Kilos likes pidgin
 * andrewlsd also likes Pidgin. 
<andrewlsd> I used to love Kopete in the old KDE3 days. coz you could set a separate status for each account
<andrewlsd> Now that I'm weaning myself off Gtalk, I'll probably use Pidgin more. 
<andrewlsd> but I can't use Pidgin for IRC. 
 * andrewlsd uses HexChat or KiwiChat for that.
<Kilos> pidgin does gtalk as hangouts
<Kilos> no irc was too much for me in pidgin
<Kilos> had to scroll too much to see all contacts
<Kilos> fly uses kopete i think
<Kilos> ha rusbus  you become a lurker
<MaNI> kopete was great
<Trixar_za> HexChat for me too
<Trixar_za> Works better on Linux than Windows though - Crashes on Windows if it can't connect to servers :P
<MaNI> yeah also a hexchat user, have never tried it on windows
<Kilos> oh just saw why i didnt use it
<Kilos> cant do mxit
<Trixar_za> Bitlbee Kilos
<Trixar_za> You can compile it to use pidgin's libpurple or something. So you'll be able to use mxit with it. You connect to it like an IRC server
<Kilos> everything works on pidgin
<Kilos> kopete doesnt show any pidgin option
<Kilos> wb mazal  
<mazal> Lo oom
<mazal> Now that was a struggle
<Kilos> what
<mazal> Put the 2nd drive in. But thanx to stupid chassis and cable design I had to change all the cables and even move the dvd writer as well
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> i got 2 dvds in and 4 drives
<mazal> And those 2 drives sits right on top of each other ( the way the chassis is designed ) so they are gonna cook each other up
<Kilos> and space for more
<mazal> " Estimated time for backup completion , 1 day 13 hours lol "
<mazal> That will give oom an idea how big this backup is 
<mazal> No wonder I needed a whole extra drive :P
<Kilos> wow
<mazal> I wonder if that backup app realize in this country we don't have power for 1 day and 13 hours straight
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what you using?
<mazal> Syncback
<Kilos> but if you backing up 2 gig you must expect it to take a while
<mazal> 1.2TB
<Kilos> im meant tb
<mazal> Ya I don't have a problem , I have a problem with the electricity part
<mazal> That will change that 1 day to 3 days
<Kilos> is there load shedding today?
<mazal> While we on the subject of hard drives , I want to ask you clever peeps something that I always wondered about
 * Kilos hides
<mazal> Why do ext3 and ext4 rob disk space ?
<Kilos> no man
<mazal> For example , a 2TB drive formats out to 1.82TB on NTFS and only 1.62TB on ext4
<Kilos> they see gib instead of gb
<mazal> And I have seen this since I started using linux
<Kilos> its from the 1024 per gig
<mazal> You always have less free space on ext3 and 4 than on NTFS
<Kilos> lets hear what the clever peeps say
<mazal> I have seen this on all sized drives
<mazal> It's as if ext3 and 4 always keep a little bit of the drive back
<mazal> I am curious to know what the reason is
<mazal> Klaar gewerk , nou kan ek seker loop speel :)
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Of dalk eers aandete eet hmmm
<mazal> Netnou vergeet ek :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wb magespawn  
<magespawn> ty Kilos 
<magespawn> has anyone here used alien to convert rpm to deb or vice versa?
<Kilos> yes couple of years back
<Kilos> was some rehat thing i wanted to try on buntu
<Kilos> and it worked fine
<magespawn> what did you convert from and to Kilos?
<Kilos> i just needed a rpm to work on debian
<magespawn> i would need most of the time to go the other way, since most of my experience is with ubuntu
<Kilos> it should work both ways
<Kilos> like convert from deb to rpm on ubuntu
<magespawn> it says it will
<magespawn> convert is that another program
<Kilos> http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/11/alien-command-examples/
<mazal> oom Kilos 
<Kilos> yes mazal  
<mazal> " Linux file systems reserver 5-10% of the space for root so that when users jam the drive full of stuff, the administrator still has room to clean stuff up. As Reed9 said, you can alter that with tune2fs for ext2/3/4 file systems. "
<mazal> From here: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/newbie/177014-missing-space-ext4.html
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> linux is clever hey
<Kilos> with win you reinstall
<mazal> Hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey mazal 
<magespawn> yes i have run into that problem with windows systems, specially when the swap file gets to big
<mazal> https://odzangba.wordpress.com/2010/02/20/how-to-free-reserved-space-on-ext4-partitions/
<mazal> To disable it ^^
<Kilos> dont cry when you crash one and cant fix it
<mazal> I'm gonna disable it on that drive
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> then you have to boot from a live cd or usb
<mazal> It's a storage drive only and I am not so dumb as to fill it to capacity
<Kilos> good
<magespawn> have you heard about that zip bomb?
<mazal> magespawn, can't I just dismount it ?
<magespawn> mazal: on a storage drive it should not matter
<mazal> Instead of booting from cd
<magespawn> it is generally only the boot drive that needs open spae
<magespawn> space too
<mazal> This is a 2nd storage drive
<mazal> Data only
<magespawn> it would affect stuff you delete to the trash, those files are stored on the drive if you want to recover them
<mazal> Gonna do that in 1 day and still 13 hours :P
<mazal> Stupid OS could never count
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> it should change
<Kilos> some files move slower than others
<mazal> It'll change when it gets to the big files. Then it comes down
<mazal> Big files copy faster
<Kilos> im sure it wont take 1 1/2 days
<mazal> The first one is always a long one\
 * mazal remembers that he was actually on his way to play something
<magespawn> it is easy to get distracted
<mazal> Great , now I can't decide between COD or minetest
<magespawn> COD
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> ?
<mazal> COD = Call of Duty
<magespawn> ah well
<magespawn> i would go with call of duty
<mazal> COD it is then :)
<magespawn> back agian
<magespawn> okay, now how do you if are really here if there is no response?
<Kilos> what?
<Kilos> that was a heavy sentence
<Kilos> had to read it three times to not understand it
<magespawn> whoops, was supposed to be "okay, how do you know if you are really here if there is no response?"
<Kilos> just say hi to maaz
<magespawn> the tree falling in the forest thing
<magespawn> good idea, nice solution
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> havent you seen Squirm  do it
<magespawn> hmm, just never thought about it 
<magespawn> Maaz am i here?
<Maaz> magespawn: Excuse me?
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> that is good enough
<Cryterion> Evening Everyone
<magespawn> hi Cryterion 
<Kilos> hi kodez  
<kodez> hi oom Kilos
<kodez> how are you?
<kodez> greetings everyone
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<kodez> I am enjoying total victory
<Kilos> over what or who?
<kodez> from being unemployed to be employed and to meet a potential business partner tomorrow. nothing is less than being on cloud 9 and praising God for what he has done for me thus far
<Kilos> good, im happy for you
<magespawn> nice kodez 
<kodez> thanks @magespawn
<mazal> Hi kodez 
<kodez> hi mazal
 * mazal fiddles
<Kilos> too cold to fiddle
<mazal> Is a Friday night thing , always have to much energy on Friday nights
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<magespawn> hi inetpro
<inetpro> mazal: s/to much/too much/
<inetpro> Kilos: how did the meetings go last night?
<Kilos> very good ty inetpro  
<Kilos> team getting together
<inetpro> 07/03 13:46:58 <Kilos> dont wanna even try the raw text thing
<Kilos> even want us to form a telegram group so we can remind peeps
<inetpro> Kilos: what did you mean with that ^^?
<Kilos> oh that, i think i can add a *next business thing
<Kilos> but not big things like additing an events section or miscelaneous section
<Kilos> adding
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> what now
<Kilos> i dont want to break it man
<inetpro> what is so difficult about that?
<Kilos> m
<Kilos> me
<Kilos> im only small
<Kilos> is what i added at least correct?
<inetpro> Kilos: does it look wrong?
<Kilos> is this a quiz?
<Kilos> ok next
<Kilos> 2 resistors in series add the resistance right
<Kilos> and in parralel lessens the resistance
<Kilos> what happens with 2 globes in series
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> what?
<Kilos> dont go kill google now
<Kilos> not important
<inetpro> (space)(asterix)(space)Bulletpoint text item
<inetpro> as simple as that ^^
<magespawn> globes are resistors Kilos 
<inetpro> (space)(space)(asterix)(space)Bulletpoint text sub-item
<inetpro> Kilos: what's so difficult about that ^^ ?
<Kilos> yes i think so too magespawn  but not sure what you would do with the voltage needed to power them
<Kilos> whats a bullet point
<inetpro> Kilos: In typography, a bullet ( • ) is a typographical symbol or glyph used to introduce items in a list
<Kilos> magespawn  like i have some tiny ones out of a infrared masager 
<inetpro> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bullet_%28typography%29
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> massager
<inetpro> Kilos: did you not see the bulletpoint list you created?
<Kilos> did i?
<inetpro> Kilos: look again https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams/Meetings/20150729
<Kilos> you mean those * at the start of new thing
<inetpro> yes, but are they asterixes when you look at the saved page?
<Kilos> thats all i used
<Kilos> no bullet stuffs
<Kilos> * next topic
<Kilos> i didnt used (*)
<inetpro> exactly, it makes it typographically easy to read
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ( • )
<Kilos> how did you make that?
<magespawn> Kilos: globes generally have more resistance than the wire 
<inetpro> Kilos: we don't have to worry about it, the wiki takes care about the bullet
<magespawn> so they should behave in the same way as far as resistance is concerned
<Kilos> ok magespawn  now i think they are 24 volt nso 2 in parralel should work off 12v ?
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> just write (space)(asterix)(space)Bulletpoint text item
<inetpro> and the wiki does the nice formatting for you
<magespawn> i forget how reistance and voltage work together
<Kilos> so using an asterix lets it do that automagically?
<inetpro> Kilos: in the combination above yes
<magespawn> resistance
<Kilos> aha ty i can do that
<inetpro> Kilos: then you just add another space and it becomes a sub-item
<inetpro> much simpler than electronics
<Kilos> man all we need is and events and a 
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> er
<inetpro> go do it
<inetpro> and remove the line with "Items to be added here"
<Kilos> miscelaneous heading
<inetpro> add it
<Kilos> it must be bigger text
<magespawn> let me go look Kilos 
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<Kilos> must it have a bullet point?
<inetpro> yes
<Kilos> oh hold on
<inetpro> Kilos: having said the above, look again at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20150728?action=raw
<Kilos> so bullet point events
<Kilos> then bullet point with 2 spaces for sub headings
<inetpro> yes
<inetpro> but no, it's not headings
<Kilos> lemme try
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> a heading has equal signs
<inetpro> eg: = Heading =
<inetpro> or: == Sub-Heading ==
<Kilos> like that?
<inetpro> Kilos: yes, but now you just group them logically together
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i have no idea what that means
 * Cryterion thinks this ai! thing is gonna get catchy just now
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> hmm... ok, it's fine, I guess we can handle all others as main points
<Kilos> im waiting for someone from the rest of the world to use it then ill crack
<Kilos> should events have been a heading inetpro  
<inetpro> Kilos: it's perfect like that
<inetpro> well done!
<Kilos> oh
<mazal> Night everyone
<inetpro> mazal: hmm... already?
<inetpro> good night
<mazal> Yeah I'm freezing
<Kilos> night mazal  
<Kilos> very cold ya
<Kilos> Maaz  spell miscelaneous
<Maaz> Kilos: Suggestions: Miscellaneous or miscellaneous
<magespawn> back
<magespawn> Kilos: i do not think it will work like that, but i am not sure
<Kilos> i think there are other factors involved too magespawn  
<Kilos> as in a globe isnt a pure resistor
<magespawn> it is something i want to read more on, i am trying to get more information together so that i can wire my house with dc and live off the grid
<Kilos> thats easy
<Kilos> all in parralel
<inetpro> magespawn: are you plaing minetest?
<inetpro> playing*
<Kilos> like you run 2 thick wires all the way then tap off then for each light etc
<Kilos> Maaz  spell parrallel
<Maaz> Kilos: Suggestions: Parallel or parallel
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> inetpro: not at the moment
 * inetpro trying to understand the context of conversation about electronics
<magespawn> no need for context
<Kilos> electronics and electrical is more basic that raw text stuffs
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> really!?
<magespawn> back again
<magespawn> not really sure what happened there
<magespawn> i did something and closed the window
<inetpro> Lost terminal
<Kilos> actually electrical is simple
<Kilos> electronics has jumped up in leaps and bounds
<Kilos> but the basics remain the same
<inetpro> and text is still text
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> the basics are the same, whether you write with pen on paper or on the computer
<Kilos> ya but the manner of using text to do different hings has changed
<inetpro> text is older than electronics
<Kilos> yes
<inetpro> text is the magic ingredient for almost anything you do on the computer
<Kilos> but no one ever wrote ==heading== the wrote larger with a pen or underlined it
<Kilos> s/the/they
<inetpro> try: printf "Hello World\n"
<Kilos> yes you see
<Kilos> all the added stuff is not normal text
<inetpro> it's all a matter of learning the relevant language
<Kilos> output is
<Kilos> man i only do englikaans
<Kilos> so anyway inetpro  what are you planning for the inauguration meeting
<inetpro> Kilos: you still wrote that as a string of characters so I can read it
<Kilos> ja strydom
<inetpro> ai! :-)
<Kilos> hahaha
 * inetpro planning to sleep in a few minutes
<Kilos> tired sir or long day tomorrow?
<Kilos> oh , its late already
<Kilos> hi superfly  you fixed it all lekker
<inetpro> Kilos: tomorrow will worry about itself
<Kilos> i didnt realize itr was so late already
<Kilos> realise
<Kilos> Maaz  spell realise
<Maaz> Kilos: Yup, that's a word all right
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> im sure my keyboard is faulty
<Kilos> cant spell any more
<Kilos> oh inetpro  telegram works lekker in pidgin
<Kilos> go sleep now
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> what ai!
<inetpro> use https://web.telegram.org/
<inetpro> much better
<Kilos> nono i dont want more stuff open
<superfly> didn't know there was a Pidgin plugin already
<Kilos> telegram-purple
 * superfly is now a zsh kiddie and a vim addict
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> superfly: what makes zsh better than bash?
<superfly> inetpro: it's more extensible
<superfly> inetpro: I recommend installing "oh-my-zsh" which adds a couple of plugins and sane default settings
<inetpro> not sure I'm ready for a deep dive like that
<inetpro> loosing my breath while trying to keep up as it is 
<Kilos> http://pasteboard.co/1GR5vKAg.png
<Trixar_za> Oo
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> telegram is easier to set up in pidgin the via browser
<Kilos> s/the/than
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> Kilos: now you can expect a lot of spam with that screenshot above
 * inetpro calls it a day
<inetpro> good night
<Kilos> night inetpro  
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> peeps here mustnt spam me
<Kilos> ill sommer delete telegram
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-07-04
<Kilos> morning theblazehen  and others
<mazal> Mornings all
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<mazal> Gaanit oom ?
<Kilos> hi Cryterion  
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> dink nog daaroor en jy
<mazal> lol
<mazal> Okerig dankie.
<mazal> Backup eta nou op 18 hours
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> se dankie vir eskom
<mazal> Looks like it is really gonna take more than 1 day
<Kilos> something wrong there man
<mazal> Nah is normal for 100mb , my router is the weak link , it's lan is 100mb , not 1Gb
<Kilos> oh ok not direct connection
<mazal> Nope , stupid OS to Ubuntu server over lan
<mazal> I have a 1Gb switch , but don't have a spare power plug and space for it to stand , so sommer use the router's lan ports
<Kilos> i was impressed with the speed through a switch
 * mazal checks the day's agenda
<mazal> eat - play - eat again - play again - check backup progress - play further
<mazal> I love winter agendas :)
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<inetpro> mazal: what's the size of your backup?
<Kilos> 1.2TB
<mazal> Morning Inetpro , 1.2TB
<inetpro> and the connection speed?
<mazal> 100Mb
<inetpro> hmm... at a maximum of 100Mbps you can expect it to take at least 25.4 hours
<Kilos> wow
<inetpro> but it'll probably take longer
<mazal> The estimate when started was 37 hours
<inetpro> if the slowest link is a 100Mbps you'll probaly get more like 80% of that speed, thus more like >30 hours
<mazal> Yeah
<mazal> Fortunately I'm in no rush. Can't continue working until it's finished lol
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> he doesnt work weekends anyway
<Kilos> just sleep eat and play
<Symmetria> sup :P
<Symmetria> heh, so, for those who are interested
<Symmetria> http://server.alstonnetworks.net/global-network.png
<Kilos> hi Symmetria  
<Symmetria> heh, bandwidths arent showing cause that was taken from editor mode
<inetpro> wb Symmetria
<Symmetria> but that will show you just how large my network is ;p
<mazal> Kilos, I actually have a big job waiting
<mazal> Hi Symmetria 
<Kilos> yay mazal  thats good
<mazal> I have to clean all this data
<Symmetria> lol, thats what you call a *complicated* network
<mazal> Need to go through it all dir by dir and see what I actually still need and what can be deleted
<mazal> Some of this stuff is coming from the 90's
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> Symmetria: interesting diagram 
<Symmetria> haha cleaning my shit up is almost impossible, there is just 2 much of it
<Symmetria> so now I just accumulate more and add more disk space
<mazal> Lots of old software and games that doesn't even work anymore
<Symmetria> ;p
<inetpro> and looks like you have a few single point of failures even
<Symmetria> lol, last time I checked I had 1.4 million MP3's 
<mazal> Symmetria, that pretty much somes up my data disk lol
<mazal> I need to clean this shees
<Symmetria> inetpro heh very few actually
<Kilos> your mirror was sick for quite a while Symmetria  
<Symmetria> remember, you arent seeing a client view there, so clients connected to routers that are spured off are most often connected to other routers as well
<Symmetria> kilos yeah that should have been sorted, had raid issues
<Symmetria> lol inetpro the scary thing is, almost every link on that picture is 10G 
<Kilos> ah but you didnt tell us man and you werent here either
<inetpro> nicely squeezed to fit on a single page
 * Symmetria points at an email client ;p
<Symmetria> heh inetpro well, its formatted for a 4K resolution screen
<inetpro> Symmetria: what software is used to map it out like that?
<Symmetria> inetpro its cacti with a plugin
<Symmetria> on the cacti instance it actually live updates every 5 minutes with the traffic levels
<inetpro> nice!
<Symmetria> heh scary thing about that map, thats just the backbone
<Symmetria> there is no human way to fit the whole edge of the network onto a map, because I'd be adding another 2 and a half thousand edge routers/switches to it if I wanted to do that
<inetpro> Symmetria: what network is this?
<Symmetria> heh thats the liquid backbone
<Symmetria> from london all the way to zambia ;p
<inetpro> interesting
<Symmetria> heh the major pain in the ass with that mapping stuff
<Symmetria> is that you have to do the layout manually
<Symmetria> so you place all your routers, add all your links, and then add via points to the links to route them around stuff etc
<Symmetria> and then associate the links with cacti graphs 
<Symmetria> it takes *AGES* to put together a map like that
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<Symmetria> lol so outta interest
<Symmetria> I looked at what the month long average of the bandwidth into my house is (actual usage)
<Symmetria> and I'm living proof that once you get past a certain point, more bandwidth is pointless
<Symmetria> I run an average of 37mbit/second to my house
<Symmetria> coupla spikes to like 800 - 900 mbit, but mostly it just ticks away
<Symmetria> heh, admittedly if you averaging 37mbit, you probably really need at least 100mbit line, but more than that *shrug* no point
<inetpro> Symmetria: wow, only 37mbps average?
<inetpro> would be interesting to see that over time as more speed becomes available to the masses
<magespawn> i have often thought anything fast enough to stream video would suit most
 * inetpro would be happy with 10mbps without any restrictions
<inetpro> thinking about it, Symmetria surely your averages would look much different if you only had a 100mbps line?
<Symmetria> inetpro lol, possibly, hard to say
<inetpro> would probably be maxed out all the time
<inetpro> all depends on how much data you actually transfer on a daily, weekly or monthly basis
<mazal_> hmmm...
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> .
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Yessir
<inetpro> Kilos: how do we solve our cooking problems?
<Kilos> what cooking problems inetpro  ?
<inetpro> need some solution for using sustainable energy rather than power or gas
<Kilos> thats tough
<Kilos> gas was the alternite but very expensive now
<inetpro> I think gas is still cheaper
<Kilos> see if you can find 12v stoves or hotplates
<inetpro> but not sustainable in the long run
<Kilos> only way is solar
<inetpro> how do you store the energy for use later at night
<Kilos> bateries
<inetpro> no man
<Kilos> batteries
<Kilos> only way
<inetpro> heat kill batteries very quickly
<Kilos> i used solar in utrecht
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and inetpro!
<Kilos> no man solar to charge the batteries
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> http://www.amazon.com/RoadPro-12-Volt-Portable-Stove-Black/dp/B00030DLEE
<Kilos> https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCkQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.olx.co.za%2Fq%2Fcamping%2Fc-808&ei=9dSXVeyaPIiPU5y6gvAE&usg=AFQjCNGlp7HwFxhhJ3kcH5tqM4i9pSgiTQ&bvm=bv.96952980,d.bGg
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CDUQFjAD&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.dometic.co.za%2Fproducts%2Fmobile-kitchen%2Fovens%2F&ei=9dSXVeyaPIiPU5y6gvAE&usg=AFQjCNE0sqIGMjnunMVafuObLkpBk4o-Jg&bvm=bv.96952980,d.bGg
<Kilos> more sjoe
<inetpro> hmm... that last link is interesting
<Kilos> with our lots of sun solar is the wqay to go but outlay isnt min
<Kilos> when i moved here i had lots of gas stuff and used to buy them big gas bottles and refil my smalll ones myself , but gas got expensive
<Kilos> we use gas when power out here now. got gas lamps and stoves and smokers etc
<Kilos> but mainly cook when power is on
<Kilos> electric still cheaper than gas
<magespawn> we have a gas stove mainly so that we do not have to think about when we cook etc
<magespawn> electricity has always been unstable here in hluhluwe
<inetpro> Kilos: did you read that article I tweeted?
<inetpro> Elon Musk: The World’s Raddest Man
<Kilos> nope dont often open twitter
<inetpro> lot's of food for thought
<inetpro> http://waitbutwhy.com/2015/05/elon-musk-the-worlds-raddest-man.html
<inetpro> very long but worth it
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> oh inetpro  that tesla power ball is an option for peeps with money
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> power ball?
<inetpro> s/ball/wall/
<Kilos> its a storage system
<Kilos> Maaz  google tesla power ball
<inetpro> yes, but you mount it on your wall
<Maaz> Kilos: "Tesla Powerwall - Tesla Motors" http://www.teslamotors.com/powerwall :: "Press Kit | Tesla Motors" http://www.teslamotors.com/presskit :: "Tesla's Powerwall Is the Latest Step Toward Our Clean-Energy ..." http://singularityhub.com/2015/05/01/teslas-powerwall-is-the-latest-step-toward-our-clean-energy-future/ :: "Elon Musk Debuts the Tesla Powerwall -
<Maaz> YouTube" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKORsrlN-2k :: "Why Tesla's Powerwall Is Just Another T…
<Kilos> so what
<inetpro> not ball
<Kilos> i think one would need 2 or even 3
<Kilos> oh that ya
<inetpro> you can build your own
<Kilos> yeah but the cost and time to get it as perfect as teslas makes it simpler to buy one
<Kilos> dont forget you need to buy everything to build one too
<Kilos> and know exactly how to assemble andset it up
<Kilos> but 36k is heavy
<Kilos> the tesla one is the best you can get
<Kilos> and everything will work, no oops need more cash to try again
 * inetpro wbbl
<nuvolari> o/ oh hi
 * nuvolari peek out from under the blankets
<Kilos> hi nuvolari  
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> amper tyd om weer te gaan slaap
 * nuvolari is vrot van die verkoue :(
<Kilos> ai!
<nuvolari> gaan gesond bed toe, staan op met 'n gemors 
<Kilos> ai!
<nuvolari> hoe gaan dit met oom?
<Kilos> goed dankie seun
<nuvolari> dis mooi oom
<nuvolari> word dit al bietjie warmer daar?
<Kilos> net al die buntu goed hou my te besig
<Kilos> nee man dit vrek koud
<nuvolari> dis nie heeltemal so koud hier nie, maar dis koud
<Kilos> ja julle minimums is nie so kwaai soos hier nie
<Kilos> inetpro  that was very interesting, quite a man elon musk
<MaNI> powerwall is like the iphone of batteries, clever move by musk but just riding a new wave of batteries that was coming anyway :p
<Kilos> are iphones good or bad?
<Kilos> MaNI  ?
<MaNI> depends on your point of view/preferences, mostly neither, they're just a device that timed what the market was already about to do anyway really well
<Kilos> aha
<MaNI> whats known as 'smart phones' now was coming regardless, in the scheme of things the existence of the iphone changed very little - the powerwall is similar
<MaNI> 'lifepo' type batteries have been coming and is where things are headed anyway, its a smart move by musk and he will probably make a lot selling them to rich people, but it doesn't really change much in the grand scheme of things
<MaNI> thats how I feel about it at least *shrug*
<Kilos> well getting in first with anything is always good busines
<Kilos> s
<MaNI> thats the thing he isn't even first really, there are such things on the market already, as with iphone they weren't really 'first' either
<MaNI> its just that because its a new market the initial players have not yet done wildly well
<MaNI> they are the first to have the capital/timing/marketing to take advantage of the new market
<MaNI> which is of course what matters at the end of the day :p
 * Cryterion thinks MaNI should refer to a iPhone as an iCrap instead :)
<Kilos> well he seems to have been innovated with quite a few things
<Cryterion> an*
<MaNI> Cryterion, well I'm trying to remain neutral, I'm not iphone fan but thats not really the point :P
<Kilos> lol
<Cryterion> lol
<Kilos> wb inetpro  
<Cryterion> I just never had any success with mine, failed on charging it's battery like my nokia did
<MaNI> e.g. http://bosch-solar-storage.com/the-solar-power-storage-tank/the-system/ < predates powerwall
<Kilos> tell me this tesla car and wall things
<Kilos> are they in anyway connected to the tesla of old
<MaNI> no, well other than that they use electricity :P
<inetpro> thank you oom Kilos
<inetpro> .
<Kilos> ..
<Kilos> hwhy dont you greet him
<Kilos> why didnt
<Trixar_za> Didn't see him? Oo
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> so how is Trixar_za  ?
<Kilos> did you ans Squirm  ever manage to get together there
<Kilos> s/ans/and
<Trixar_za> Yeah - once. He's in Durbs for the weekend though
<Trixar_za> Him and nuvolari tend to hang out more
<Kilos> yeah i saw
<Kilos> aha
<Trixar_za> nuvolari also looks like he's turning into a fitness buff. Always up at like 5am to go for a run.
<Trixar_za> I should follow his example :P
<Kilos> lol
<rusbus> Kilos I'm not a lurker, I'm a working man
<rusbus> been super busy
<rusbus> worked today
<rusbus> will work tomorrow
<rusbus> will work next weekend
<rusbus> etc
<Kilos> excuses
<rusbus> got home not long ago
<Kilos> ah ok then i forgive you
<rusbus> :)
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> good night
<Kilos> night inetpro  sleep tight
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
<mazal_> Night all
#ubuntu-za 2015-07-05
<Kilos> morning peeps
 * mazal peeks in
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<mazal> Gaanit oom ?
<Kilos> ek kyk die klein ding http://mybroadband.co.za/news/hardware/131194-the-r110-computer-that-could-change-the-world.html
<Kilos> goed dankie en self
<mazal> Goed dankie , raasie baie nie
<mazal> Wag om te gaan breakfast saam vriende
<mazal> Bekyk bietjie wat's nuut in minecraft , maar ek moet dit seker nie hier se nie lol :)
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Although , it is fully Ubuntu compatible so not too far off topic
<Kilos> you not tutoring on the game here
<mazal> I never dare say a word about it with the minetest guys around , you get tapped on the fingers very quickly :)
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> you are talking to me
<mazal> Don't understand it at all though
<mazal> Is like the PS3 vs XBOX thing. If a person likes both , so what
<Kilos> that channel was made so this channel wasnt all totally off topic
<Kilos> also at first we chatted pages of minetest stuff here and when someone wanted to answer a query some hours later they had to scroll back too much
<mazal> Time for that breakfast
<mazal> Have a nice morning oom
<Kilos> enjoy
<mazal> See l8tr
<Kilos> ty 
<mazal> PC needs some rest after that huge update hehehe
<mazal> bye :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> bye
<mazal> backup I mean *
<Kilos> oh my , such a quiet day
<magespawn> good afternoon
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Kilos> MaNI  you here?
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<Kilos> hi Cryterion  
<MaNI> Kilos, I wasn't but now I am
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i dont know when peeps havent got the afk/away function working
<Kilos> so excuse me if you sometimes have to scroll back for miles
<Kilos> stupid launchpad gives me a quota on how many peeps i can contact from there
<Kilos> 2 emails and quota full for 23 hours
<Kilos> grrr
<MaNI> I should avoid reading the news :/
<Kilos> why?
<Kilos> you mean its all bad
<MaNI> hehe, yeah now we are buying trains that are the wrong size
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> w000t got ubuntu-nm to join our group
<Kilos> only took 6 months
<Kilos> inetpro  superfly  ^^
 * Kilos dances a jig
<mazal> NM is ?
<mazal> Namibia ?
<Kilos> yeah
<mazal> Good work oom
<Kilos> ty mazal  
<Kilos> the only way i can get any feedback from lots of them is by joining them and their mailing lists and then sending my message across
<Kilos> n boer maak n plan
<Kilos> i think i have 4 left then i have the whole of africa
<mazal> That's great work
<Kilos> mainly thats because i dont want to join them on facebook
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> wb MaNI
<MaNI> thanks
<inetpro> well done oom Kilos
<Kilos> ty inetpro  
<Kilos> 4 more then i can hand the project over
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> haha
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: where do you get 4 from?
<Kilos> well i have found 14 of the 18
 * inetpro still seeing 6 with status "Missing"
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> lemme see
<inetpro> and then there are many more countries in Africa than just those 18
<inetpro> Kilos: you still have some work to do sir
<Kilos> nono locos im was given the project of finding
<inetpro> nono, you job is to establish a loco per country
<Kilos> nono
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> you giving up that easily?
<Kilos> the project was to connect us to other locdos in africa
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> s/locdos/locos
<Kilos> oh my how can there still be 6 more
<inetpro> how will you ever conquer the world if you set such a low target?
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> waiting for ivory cost to reply to mail
<inetpro> you wanna tell me all the other countries have zero Ubuntu users?
<Kilos> well, 
<Kilos> maybe i can hand it over to the teams that have joined
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> burkono faso i have to hand over to someone that speaks french, the dont seem to do english
<Kilos> senegal french and wolof
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> inetpro  when peeps join africa on launchpad must the join the ml as well or is it automagic
 * Kilos had another idea
<inetpro> it's not automatic
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> ok next question
<Kilos> can only each individual join the ml or can i do that
<Kilos> or even better can you
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> uh!?
<inetpro> please rephrase
<Kilos> i have found how to add lp members to the africa lp team, so can you then subscribe them to the mailing list
<inetpro> no
<inetpro> don't do it!
<Kilos> can you make the ml automagically subscibe them
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> explain
<inetpro> no
<mazal> Night everyone
<Kilos> night mazal  
<Kilos> lekker slaap
<mazal> Dankie oom ook
<inetpro> nag mazal
<inetpro> Kilos: you do not want to be blacklisted
<Kilos> by who??
<Kilos> and why
<inetpro> Kilos: always hand the control to the user
<inetpro> let the user decide whether he wants to join or not
<Kilos> the option you mean?
<inetpro> don't forcefeed anyone
<Kilos> ok i savvy that but im not going to follow them peeps on twitter and fb just to make contact
<Kilos> like can i tweet to someone without following
<inetpro> Kilos: get the book "The Art of Community" by Jono Bacon 
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> no more rtfs
<inetpro> why nono?
<Kilos> sigh , i got it
<inetpro> 2nd edition
<Kilos> sec
<inetpro> cool... read it
<inetpro> it's only 574 pages
<Kilos> eeeek
<inetpro> maybe you can finish it long before me
<Kilos> i cant see what edition it is
<inetpro> it's on the front page
<Kilos> oh i got it here http://www.artofcommunityonline.org/downloads/jonobacon-theartofcommunity-1ed.pdf
<Kilos> 1st i think
<Kilos> if that 1ed means first
<inetpro> The Art of Community
<inetpro> Building the New Age of Participation
<inetpro> Second Edition
<inetpro> Kilos: http://www.artofcommunityonline.org/get/
<Kilos> man give me a link not stories of what to look for
<Kilos> ha
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> its taking forever to open
<inetpro> it's only 20MB
<Kilos> ok ty i have both now
<Kilos> now with all the rtfs no time for anything else
<inetpro> save it in a folder where you wll remeember
<Kilos> i have both in downloads
<inetpro> oh and please note it was written in 2012... we've moved on since then
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> s/written/published/
<Kilos> nee man mense is mense
<Kilos> i just need to charm then then they do it my way
 * Kilos ducks
<Kilos> time to get hot water bottle ready for bed
<Kilos> oh inetpro  i found fridges and all kinds of things for 12v
<Kilos> but more about that on another day
<inetpro> Kilos: you sure?
<Kilos> even a 12v kettle
<Kilos> and a solar hgeyser
<Kilos> but about 7k for that
<inetpro> the 12V is just used for lighting the gas
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> thats no good billy
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> ill investigate more
<Kilos> there is also them old coal or antracite stoves soos op die ou plase
<Kilos> baie lekker in die winter
<inetpro> Kilos: we need something that can use renewable energy
<inetpro> think long term sustainability, not short term pleasure
<inetpro> s/pleasure/convenience/
<Kilos> ok so its to find 12v elements
<Kilos> but the investment will be huge to get everything
<Kilos> but within 10 yars should pay for itself
<Kilos> years
<inetpro> anything sustanainable that is also affordable 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> oh MaNI  thats what i wanted to ask you
<Kilos> how is you dc setup going
<MaNI> it isn't yet :p
<Kilos> oi
<MaNI> panels and batteries in lounge, charge controller arrives tomorrow, battery balances hopefully by thursday
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> Kilos: lighting is easy, but the savings are very low
<MaNI> weather permitting I should be up by the end of the week
<Kilos> yes inetpro i agree  
<MaNI> generally 24v would be better than 12v by the way
<Kilos> anything that needs to make heat to cook or heat water is what costs
<Kilos> in toti we had a large coil of black plastic pipe on the roof above kitchen for washing dishes
<Kilos> but to heat enough for a few baths could be trickey
<MaNI> I agree and disagree at the same time on that common opinion. Yes geyser, cooking etc. is highest draw by far but its for very short periods of time, while digital stuff draws constantly even if much less
<Kilos> inetpro  http://www.alibaba.com/showroom/china-solar-cooker.html
<MaNI> I have more digital stuff than usual but I have my digital stuff as probably my second biggest consumer (once all added together) 
<MaNI> geyser 6kwh a day (possibly an overestimate) where my digital is somewhere around 5kwh
<Kilos> no man work out how much power you need to fill one bath with hot water
<Kilos> elements use very much more power than a pc does
<MaNI> they do but they aren't on all day long
<Kilos> one geyser uses 30% of your months electricity
<MaNI> yeah, not disputing that geyser is a big part of the bill, what I'm saying is that all digital stuff + lights combined is in my case (and possibly many others a close second)
<Kilos> ah
<MaNI> if the digital stuff can be chopped for a similar or cheaper price than the geyser (and bring other benefits like backup against load shedding) then the common conventional geyser first wisdom maybe starts to fall apart a bit
<inetpro> my laptop charger is rated as 73.19Wh
<inetpro> my geyser uses about 400 kWh per month
<MaNI> mine is 70 as well (actual watt meter not rating) + 30 for monitor :)
<inetpro> what do we pay for electricity in Tshwane these days?
<Kilos> inetpro  too much
<inetpro> last I checked it was something like R1.22 per kWh
<inetpro> I think
<MaNI> if you ran it 24 hours a day = 1.752kWh = 52.5 for the month. No geyser but just saying seemingly small things add up if they are run a lot
<Kilos> someone here once posted that his pc used R7 in 1/12 months
<Kilos> something about some new kinda energy efficient thing
<MaNI> maybe he doesn't use it much :p
<Kilos> with lots of effort i spose i could check current drain here
<MaNI> my two main pcs are 120W and 85W 'idle' much more when doing lots of stuff, been measuring with a nifty watt meter plug I bought
<Kilos> how much more
<MaNI> depends what they are doing
<Kilos> and what is doing lotsa stuff
<MaNI> up to 180W if starting some programs
<MaNI> over 200w if gaming
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> i only freecell so im good
<MaNI> I have an integrated GPU core which is quite energy efficient - with an external graphics card I'd expect as much as 400w
<Kilos> whew
<MaNI> my LED screen draws only 27.5W while the same size older LCD draws 42W - interesting to see the difference :p
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> some things have improved stacks
<inetpro> interesting!
<Kilos> anyway i must go bed
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
<MaNI> in COCT it is now 175.90 c/kWh for first 600 and 213.90 c/kWh thereafter
<MaNI> so a small reduction brings greater gains than a large system
<inetpro> wow, gone up quite a bit
<MaNI> i.e. if I use 900 kWh a month I get the best bang for bucks if I can chop off 300 kWh
<MaNI> yeah latest price hikes are bad :(
<MaNI> just went up this month
<inetpro> 07/05 22:12:22 <MaNI> panels and batteries in lounge, charge controller arrives tomorrow, battery balances hopefully by thursday
<inetpro> how many panels and batteries?
<MaNI> 6 panels 4 batteries - though I possibly got too many panels 4 may have been enough, time will tell
<inetpro> or shall I rather ask, how much power in kWh are you planning to store for now?
<MaNI> doing this as much for research as anything else, I'll publish the results for others to benefit from
<inetpro> cool
<MaNI> batteries are small - 22Ah (but they are proper deep cycles ones that can discharge far)
<MaNI> I'm purposefully trying to do things a bit different then normal - normal focus is on systems that will provide power all night etc. which are expensive
<MaNI> I'm trying to find a good balance thats sort of 'as cheap as you can get away with to help you with 4 hours of load shedding and save yourself money in a 3-4  year timespan) but still upgrade in future'
 * inetpro should really focus on reducing power usage on big stuff like geyser, stove and heaters
<MaNI> see thats the thing, thats still the best focus if all you want is cost reduction, but it doesn't help you at all in terms of power outages :p
<inetpro> geyser should actually be a no-brainer these days but I haven't done it yet
 * inetpro can live with two hours of loadshedding, as inconvenient as it is
<MaNI> I'm looking to show that conventional wisdom is no longer necessarily right. I mean if you only have R15k or R20k to spend. If you have lots to spend then geyser etc. first is still best policy
<MaNI> but yeah it all depends on needs
<superfly> MaNI: where in Cape Town do you live?
<MaNI> I find it quite funny/sad to see people saying things like - "what is the minimum system I need so that I can power 3x 50 inch tvs during loadshedding for myself, wife and children" - can't they just kick their children outside or read a book or something,  just shows how crazy peoples priorities can be
<MaNI> superfly, I'm out in Gordons Bay
<superfly> MaNI: +1
<superfly> Ah, OK, I'm in Muizenberg
<inetpro> MaNI: when my TV broke a few years ago it was the best thing that could ever happen
<MaNI> heh, I threw mine away when I moved to CT, which is now like 6 years or something
<inetpro> the kids became human again
<superfly> yeah, we've never had a TV
<MaNI> have not missed it, though I do of course watch some series and stuff still on computers
<superfly> I actually have hired a jungle gym for the kids (it's R250/month)
<MaNI> but somehow not having a dedicated box is better, way less inclined to watch junk, brain washing news etc. :p
 * superfly must go to bed
<superfly> night all
<MaNI> yeah also :p
<inetpro> good night superfly
<inetpro> oh and good night MaNI and everyone else
#ubuntu-za 2016-07-04
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi inetpro thatgraemeguy theblazehen superfly paddatrapper and others
<Kilos> ohi magespawn MaNI as well
<theblazehen> hi Kilos, magespawn, thatgraemeguy
<inetpro> good mornings Kilos
<inetpro> oh and hi to all else
<Kilos> end yesterday with power cut and start this morning with another one as im login on
<Kilos> sigh
<superfly> Good evening Kilos 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> superfly QA is missing in action, sorry to worry you
<anton_may> good mornings all
<Kilos> hi anton_may 
<inetpro> time for a coffee break
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<inetpro> Kilos: you can continue working after the break
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro!
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> Maaz where is my  coffee
<Maaz> Kilos: Not a clue, sorry
<Kilos> aw no one even greeted karl
<Kilos> DalekSec i mailed you a request
<paddatrapper> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper 
<Kilos> hi kmf 
<Kilos> and mage
<Kilos> ai!
<theblazehen> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/562115/press-alt-numeric-in-bash-and-you-get-arg-numeric-what-is-that wow.. Do you know how hard it was to find the right key? "bash repeat key multiple times" "readline repeat key" and so on for like 15 min..
<theblazehen> Morning all
<kmf> hi Kilos :D
<anton_may> Partyyyy time....Neotel is sorted!!!!!!
<Kilos> yay anton_may at last
<anton_may> uh hu
<magespawn> gome time chat later all
<magespawn> home time too
<Kilos> go safe magespawn 
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> Maaz: hmm
<Maaz> hmm... is often used to try make others believe one is actually thinking
<Kilos> hehe hi inetpro 
<inetpro> good morning Oom 
<inetpro> oops, I mean Kilos 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you do that on purpose im sure
<Kilos> too cold to think
<inetpro> exactly 
<inetpro> my phone does the thinking for me 
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> auto suggested Oom 
<Kilos> my fone can sms and call
<Kilos> nono you started it with the O
<Kilos> i need sleep
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> swiftkey is clever 
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> goeienag Kilos 
<nlsthzn> sup all :)
#ubuntu-za 2016-07-05
<Kilos> morning nlsthzn inetpro and others
<Kilos> too cold to type here
<nlsthzn> alo uncle Kilos... how are you?
<Kilos> ok ty nlsthzn and you
<Kilos> playing games with locos that think they can play king of the castle
<nlsthzn> fine thanks 
<Kilos> irc game of thones
<Kilos> thrones
<nlsthzn> :) sounds interesting
<Kilos> let the games begin
<Kilos> oh nlsthzn 
<Kilos> dont you want to apply for a seat on the membership board
<Kilos> i think we need 5 or 7 more
<Kilos> nlsthzn dont hide man
<nlsthzn> which membership board uncle Kilos?
<Kilos> ubuntu membership board
<Kilos> where peeps apply for membership
<nlsthzn> but there are several of these boards aren't there... one for developers, one for IRC, one for forum's etc...?
<Kilos> well done thatgraemeguy 
<Kilos> this one is for ubuntu membership board
<Kilos> only place where one can get ubuntu membership
<nlsthzn> nope, the ubuntu forums council gives ubuntu membership via forum participation...
<nlsthzn> I became an ubuntu member that way
<nlsthzn> when I was a mod on the forum
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> let me try find a mail
<Kilos> sent
<Kilos> i was never on any forums
<nlsthzn> yes I know... that is why you can get membership via many ways... IRC is one... being a dev another
<nlsthzn> I assume all the others (non forum) get handled by the membership board?
<Kilos> must be yes
<nlsthzn> Konversation makes me sad... spell checking only working half the time... and never when I have words I don't know how to spell :/
<nlsthzn> even on the latest and greatest of what KDE has to offer
<Kilos> lol
 * nlsthzn won't serve on anything ubuntu related ever again, sorry uncle Kilos
<Kilos> i turned mine off, drove me crazy
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> np lad , was worth a try
<Kilos> nlsthzn use maaz to check spelling for you
<nlsthzn> would be nice if the simply would simply work as required :/
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> I haven't been happy with the direction of ubuntu and its leadership for a few years now... so I won't go about spreading my gospil of unhappiness but I won't put effort to assist them anymore either
<nlsthzn> oh well... I am sure there are enough ubuntu peeps to get the job done
<Kilos> it seems that this board struggles to get peeps
<Kilos> thats how i got on i think
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> that and you are an active ubuntu member that cares for the project and will (and does) a good job in it...
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i just nag lots
<nlsthzn> which is often needed it would seem :p
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi my magespawn 
<magespawn> cold this morning 
<Kilos> very
<Kilos> really struggled to get out of bed
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: I also struggled this morning even if it's not so cold yet this year
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> we have ice in the mornings but as you say it has been worse
<Kilos> but i was younger then
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i go sort sheep
<pavlushka> Morning everyone!
<pavlushka> Morning inetpro theblazehen thatgraemeguy magespawn paddatrapper superfly and Kilos !
<theblazehen> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> ah, you there, how are you?
<theblazehen> Good and you pavlushka?
<paddatrapper> morning pavlushka 
<theblazehen> hi paddatrapper
<pavlushka> I am good too, just got some spare time, Eid is coming just two days left, So I am busy arranging things, :)
<pavlushka> How are you paddatrapper , :)
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: Good thanks, you?
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: ha ha , ask theblazehen , He knows, :p
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: and btw I am good, thanks!
<pavlushka> :)
<paddatrapper> lol
<pavlushka> like to confess, theblazehen is way much smarter than me but I dont know why I kept pulling his leg from the very first meeting, lol
<pavlushka> may be its because I find him very friendly. :p
<pavlushka> no offense to others, not even to Kilos , :p
<pavlushka> theblazehen: were you there in the monthly meeting? or in the monthly meetings usually?
<nlsthzn> pavlushka: hmm... Eid starting tomorrow in the UAE...
<pavlushka> in south-Asia, it starts a day later
<nlsthzn> pavlushka: ah ok, makes sense :)
<pavlushka> :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<theblazehen> pavlushka: Haha thanks. And not normally in the meetings :/
<chesedo> afternoon all
<chesedo> anyone know of a live cd/usb that can be used to test a (windows) drive for viruses?
<magespawn> hi chesedo 
<magespawn> there are a few, some ot he av compnies give tham away when you buy
<magespawn> some of the av companies
<magespawn> i forget the one i used to use
<magespawn> i used systemrescue cd i think https://www.system-rescue-cd.org/SystemRescueCd_Homepage
<magespawn> but it has been awhile
<magespawn> and the Trinity Rescue Kit
<magespawn> http://trinityhome.org/Home
<chesedo> ty magespawn, am checking them out
<Sxuza> :	does anyone here know if i can use "shareit" on Macbook ?   and use it to share info with my iPhone ?
<superfly> Sxuza: try the macOS channels :-P
<Sxuza> came right thanks 
<anton_may> afternoon all
<Kilos> hmm...
<Langjan> Hi Kilos hoe gaan dit?
<Kilos> hi daar Langjan 
<Kilos> skuus ek het gaan eet
<Kilos> koud maar griep word stadig minder
<Kilos> someon mention some goody thats easier to use than nikola the other day
<Kilos> anyone remember who it was
<kulelu88> Pelican
<Kilos> ah ty kulelu88 
<Kilos> paddatrapper whats news
<paddatrapper> Kilos: enjoying beer and good food. Day off tomorrow which is great. You? 
<Kilos> im good ty
<Kilos> beer gives you a fat belly
<Kilos> kulelu88 what did fly say about it
<Kilos> did he say anything
<Kilos> superfly comments?
<superfly> huh?
<Kilos> did you say anything about pelican static site builder
<kulelu88> superfly is busy fixing aptitude at debconf :P no time for ubuntu-za
<Kilos> then aptitude can only be good
<Kilos> i still use it often
<Kilos> i see there are many ubuntu dev peeps at debconf
<gremble> Good evening
<kulelu88> heyo gremble 
<gremble> How are you kulelu88?
<kulelu88> good good and you?
<gremble> I am well thank you
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<inetpro> SSGs Part 1: Static vs Dynamic Websites https://about.gitlab.com/2016/06/03/ssg-overview-gitlab-pages-part-1-dynamic-x-static/
<inetpro> good evenings
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<nsnzero> hi guys , its been a while .... hope everyone is good and well
<Kilos> i want  to advise other locos that are rebuilding to use bzr and nikola but just wondered if pelican would be better
<Kilos> hi nsnzero 
<inetpro> Kilos: read that story ^^
<inetpro> and Part 2: Modern Static Site Generators and Part 3: Build any SSG site with GitLab Pages
<Kilos> data low, and i wont advise anything but static
<Kilos> our 2 sites are great
<Kilos> just need to find the competent peeps to do the work their by them
<Kilos> there
<Kilos> we here in za are lucky to have always had good leaders
<Kilos> other countries have big hassles
<Kilos> in ubuntu i mean
<inetpro> nsnzero: welcome back, where have you been hiding?
<inetpro> Kilos: Flattery will get you nowhere
<Kilos> hahaha
<nsnzero> hi inetpro , i stuffed my system during an upgrade , took some time to sort that out and then we had our first baby
<Kilos> nono it has got me everywhere
<nsnzero> didnt have much free time 
<Kilos> congrats nsnzero 
<nsnzero> thanks Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: I've used both, I prefer nikola
<Kilos> cool ty superfly ill advise nikola and bzr
<Kilos> and pelican in case they struggle with nikola
<Kilos> see kulelu88 he hasnt forgotten us
<Langjan> Hi Kilos toe gaan eet ek ook en raak ge-"sidetrack" Hoe gaan dit?
<Kilos> redelik dankie en jy oom?
<Langjan> Goed dankie, ek is bly jou verkoue word beter
<Langjan> Nuus van Debs en haar toetse?
<Kilos> ja ek ook die hoes maak n bors klaar
<Kilos> eers volgende vrydag
<Kilos> sy moes eers geld bymekaar maak
<Langjan> Ai, en hoe gaan dit met haar?
<Kilos> $250 net om daai specialis te sien
<Kilos> sy se nie te sleg nie
<Langjan> Eina! Dis amper R3 000!
<Langjan> Enige nuus oor die visum?
<Kilos> hulle het vandag die online aplikasie staus verander na finalised
<Kilos> maar nog niks verder gehoor nie
<Kilos> bang om te vra nou
<Langjan> Wat gaan jy doen as hy nou deurkom?
<Kilos> as hulle se ek kan gaan dan spaar ons vir vliegtuig kaartjie
<Kilos> hehe
<kulelu88> anybody setup apt-cacher here?
<Langjan> Die "continental drift" van Oz is Noord-weswaarts, dalk kom hy naby genoeg voordat die visa deurkom...
<Kilos> maybe they dragged it for the reason of hoping we used the money
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> as dit naby genoeg kom dan loop ek soontoe
<Kilos> what wil be will be
<Kilos> ke sera sera
<Langjan> Ja sommer met die trapfiets, of loop dan vat jy die skape saam
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> Koud by julle? Ons het die kaggel aan
<Kilos> vrek koud, ys elke oggend
<Langjan> Sjoe! Was vanoggend 7° - die koudste nog hierdie jaar
<Kilos> nee hier ys dit
<Langjan> Eish!
<Langjan> Ys!
<Kilos> ja eish
<Kilos> met ys ja
<Langjan> Lelike goed buite die yskas
<Kilos> ja
<Langjan> Ons het die naweek in Duiwelskloof rolbal gespeel
<Kilos> te koud om te speel man
<Langjan> Nee wat, was nie te sleg nie
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> ek mis durban
<Langjan> Het 'n voltal gekry, amper soos "hole-in-one" met golf, kan eis by versekering, R2 000 vir my en R2 000 vir Juanita
<Kilos> as die weer liers se dis 5 grade in pretoria dan kry ons ys
<Kilos> sjoe dis lekker
<Langjan> Het jy in Durbs gebly?
<Kilos> goed gedaan oom
<Langjan> dankie
<Kilos> ek was 20 jaar in toti
<Langjan> liers?
<Kilos> weather liars
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos> mense wat lieg
<Langjan> toti, watter jare?
<Kilos> um
<Langjan> hmmmm
<Langjan> ken jy Jacob's ladder in toti?
<Kilos> seker die 20 jaar voor 90 of daar rond
<Kilos> naam klink bekend
<Langjan> Dis 'n trap van die pad langs die strand tot bo op die rant waar jy oor die woonstelle kan kyk 
<Kilos> kannie onthou nie, net die naam is bekend
<Langjan> My swaer se broer het daar gebly, hy het 'n seiljag in sy agterplaas gebou
<Langjan> bo by die boonste deel van Jacob's Ladder
<Kilos> sjoe
<Langjan> Arnold Wadsworth
<Kilos> naam nie bekend nie
<Langjan> OK waar het jy gebly?
<Kilos> nod groot dele van geheue weg
<Kilos> in doonside
<Langjan> OK ken Doonside ook, net buite toti aan die suidekant
<Kilos> binneland van die hoofweg
<Langjan> Het 'n neef gehad wat op Kingsway gebly het
<Langjan> wonderlike see-uitsig
<Kilos> sjoe wat het julle daar onder gesoek
<Langjan> visse
<Langjan> enn meisies
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> of meerminne
<Langjan> 2-in-een
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> Wat het jy daar gedoen?
<Kilos> ek het in die poskantoor se werkswinkels gewerk en naweke en verlof lewensreder by warnadoon slsc
<Kilos> en nie een meermin gesien nie
<Langjan> en wat het jou na die koue binneland toe laat trek?
<Kilos> ek het gaan werk op plase
<Langjan> skape opgepas? 
<Kilos> geleer van melkery en skape en beeste ens
<Kilos> 2500 van die goed
<Langjan> sjoe! Beter om lewens te red
<Kilos> en paar honderd beeste
<Kilos> ek stem
<Langjan> waar was die plaas?
<Kilos> utrecht
<Kilos> en dan na ander plaas by rustenburg
<Langjan> Sjou! Koue wereld, daar naby Vryheid 
<Kilos> geen skape maar 800 bonsmaras en 200 limousins
<Kilos> ja
<Langjan> Daai goed wat die mafiabase mee ry?
<Kilos> nee man limousin beeste
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> lekker uitgevang ne
<Kilos> wil jy my epos adres leen
<Langjan> het nie geweet jy kry limo beeste ook nie
<Kilos> jy kan dit ljdomdonner maak
<Langjan> om wat mee te doen?
<Langjan> lmga
<Langjan> dan ook limousin brandewyn 
<Langjan> maar nie beeste nie...
<Kilos> toe ek dit gemaak het was ek kwaai dom nog
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> nou is jy nog net dom?
<Langjan> nie meer kwaai nie, baie geduldig
<Kilos> https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjGyuiYgd3NAhVMKMAKHXDIALcQFggcMAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.limousinsa.co.za%2F&usg=AFQjCNHsOENIDQUAyilibXfiA_9cxKg-sA&sig2=3TOQZ1UzZvNNsFbRPlNGcQ
<Langjan> en beslis nie dom nie
<Kilos> ja nod steeds dom maar kan nou al die ratte in kopd wissel
<Langjan> Lyk my sy gatkant is mooier as van voor...
<Kilos> hulle dra goed vleis
<Kilos> goei bees
<Langjan> dis hoekom hulle die gatkant wys
<Kilos> wb Cryterion 
<Kilos> haha
<nsnzero> good night all , goeie nag almal
<Kilos> night nsnzero 
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> lekker slaap nsn
<Langjan> werk die tab ding net terwyl hy aanlyn is?
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> hy hardloop vinnig as hy gegroet het
<Kilos> jy leer mooi
<Langjan> vroutjie wag seker 
<Kilos> huh
<Langjan> bobbejaantjie sê huh 
<Kilos> en ek
<Kilos> ek die vlieg
<Langjan> nee man
<Langjan> vlieg?
<Kilos> [19:47] <superfly> huh?
<Kilos> oh hy sit n ?  by
<Langjan> now you've lost me
<Kilos> dis wat hy gese het daai tyd
<Kilos> huh?
<Kilos> sjoe ek sukkel partykeer
<Langjan> wie?
<Kilos> die vlieg
<Kilos> lees man
<Kilos> daai een wat super doom nie eers kan dooi nie
<Langjan> wat het die supervlieg met bobbejaantjie huh te doen?
<Kilos> hy het dit gese
<Langjan> jy het eerste huh gesê
<Kilos> en as hy kan dan kan ek ook
<Kilos> so we
<Langjan> wê
<Kilos> kyk na die tyd man
<Langjan> tyd om te gaan slaap 
<Langjan> jy moet lekker slaap
<Kilos> jy ook dankie
<Kilos> bly warm
<Langjan> En sos jy sê, que sera sera
<Langjan> Dankie vir die chat
<Langjan> laat weet van Debs
<Langjan> dink aan julle
<Kilos> dankie jy ook vir die kuier
<Kilos> sal so maak dankie my vriend
<Langjan> my plesier, gelukkig niks gebreek nie, het nie kde nie
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> bly weg van 16.04
<Kilos> jy sal gereeld iets breek
<Langjan> mooi loop, dankie sal so maak totdat my baas sê dis velig
<Langjan> veilig
<Kilos> haha 
<Langjan> Groete na Melbourne as jy kontak maak
<Langjan> ek sien jy Skype so dan en wan
<Kilos> dankie baie
<Kilos> ja
<Langjan> ok will love and leave you now good friend 
<Kilos> chow for now
<Kilos> be good
<Kilos> i go lie in a hot bath for a while
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<kulelu88> gremble: how was the exams mate?
<gremble> Passed everything* so a success I think
<gremble> I am still waiting for statistics
<gremble> How has your stuff been going kulelu88 
<kulelu88> not too bad, I am working on a little project using the meetup API currently
<gremble> Alright, I passed everything. Just checked and my stats mark was out
<gremble> You finished your todo app?
<kulelu88> nope, I have abandoned it temporarily. I use the text-format for now
<gremble> Ah alright
<gremble> Considered learning org-mode? :P
<kulelu88> you can make contributions if jquery is your thing :P
<kulelu88> link to org-mode?
<gremble> Ah, if JQuery was thermodynamic differential equations, maybe :P
<gremble> http://orgmode.org/
<kulelu88> I'm learning functional programming also :P
<gremble> Erlang?
<kulelu88> Elixir
<gremble> I am sitting here doing programming exercises on Chapter 10 of haskellbook
<kulelu88> I hear resources for haskell programming are shite
<gremble> I don't know. The one I am using now is pretty cool. It is the book written by bitemyapp (Chris-something and Julie-someone)
<gremble> http://haskellbook.com/ You have to buy it though :<
<kulelu88> why would you need haskell in your use-case though? aren't imperative languages better for computation?
<gremble> they're equivalent
<kulelu88> aah non-free stuff, well I'd only invest in such things at intermediate-ish level
<gremble> Haskell is nice because of the typing.
<kulelu88> Haskell is equivalent to C?
<gremble> https://github.com/bitemyapp/learnhaskell 
<gremble> Computationally.
<gremble> Both can compute everything that is computable
<kulelu88> heh, I never knew it had such power
<kulelu88> but I like Elixir, no time for academic languages like Haskell :D
<gremble> The catch is that you can't find out what is computable ant what isn't :P
<gremble> That is the halting problem
<gremble> I don't think it is an academic language. I am just learning it because it is the language that has kept my interest for the longest so far
<gremble> there are quite a few places that use it
<gremble> https://github.com/bitemyapp/learnhaskell is the free resources that Chris has accrued
<kulelu88> whatsapp apparently. or do they use erlang ? can't recall
<gremble> No idea
<gremble> Erlang looks like it
<kulelu88> nothing beats ugly apt-get install files. seeing unnecessary packages being installed </3
<gremble> I don't particularly care actually. My HDD is larger than I will need, so if it installs 3 2MB files more than I need, I am fine
<kulelu88> you don't compartmentalize your system? 
<kulelu88> your apt logs must be a nightmare!
<gremble> Definitely not my nightmare :D
<kulelu88> I use LXC containers
<kulelu88> my next goal is to get a cacher-container installed
<gremble> Why not use freebsd with jails?
<gremble> Also, why would I want to containerise my system? That seems like a lot of investment with little to no return
<kulelu88> I only containerize experimental/dev stuff. lots of the cruft like installing postgres DBs etc
<gremble> Oh, that I get.
<gremble> I once had apache installed because I was playing around with it, but it is a mission. Especially since apache assumes that I installed it because I want to serve webpages to the internet always. So it starts up with boot and I couldn't care less to make it behave.
<kulelu88> I wouldn't beat my brain trying to containerize my firefox or hexchat. updating that would be an update nightmare
<kulelu88> I have the same issue with apache. it is installed on the host cause I needed it for PHP
<kulelu88> *squirm
<gremble> I don't even containerise any of my compilers/interpreters. Well, haskell is installed with stack and with python I keep it to virtual environments.
<kulelu88> you're a brave soul :D
<gremble> I don't really have that many
<gremble> GCC, gfortran (thats in gcc), haskell, python, tex,... I think any other ones I have installed came with the base system.
<kulelu88> check for ruby and node.js
<gremble> I have ruby but not node. 
<gremble> But ruby is standard
<kulelu88> must be a dep for ruby to exist
<gremble> Don't think I have ever had a machine that didn't have ruby
<gremble> or perl
<gremble> Looks like ruby is a dependency for tex
<gremble> cool command for the day: $ apt-cache rdepends --installed ruby
<kulelu88> you keep an apt-cache?
<gremble> I don't keep it. It is there by itself
<kulelu88> no no, I mean something like: apt-cacher 
<gremble> I think it is safe to assume that I don't then :P
<kulelu88> I think I just downloaded info about all ZA meetups
<kulelu88> either we have too few or I was rate-limited
<gremble> I don't think there are too many
<kulelu88> This is precisely what I am trying to figure out, the actual numbers
<gremble> 42
<kulelu88> I don't think it's that few either
<gremble> that was just a rude, hitchikers answer :P
<kulelu88> :D
<gremble> I am trying to combine three alphabets into all possible three letter combinations. This would be easy with a for loop xD
<kulelu88> functional programming ~ making easy things hard
<gremble> Depends on how you look at it. I learnt how to program imperatively, so I think that way. Someone who learnt functional programming would find the imperative way weird
<gremble> especially since recursion is especially succinct 
<kulelu88> some say recursion is bad programming for code readability
<gremble> I haven't programmed in production environments, but to my novice eyes, recursion in haskell isn't unreadable. It gives me the rule of the transformation, so you know what it does. The basecase tells you until when it does it, and the type tells you want you get
<kulelu88> now go read 3-year-old Haskell code that has at least 10K LoC and tell me if the recursion still makes sense in the context
<gremble> You seem very agressive to attack a language you haven't used :P
<kulelu88> did I come across as aggressive? the internet lacks context :D I'll add a ":P" to not make you think I'm in rage-mode next time :D
<gremble> Negative bias I guess 
<kulelu88> you went into auto "defend haskell" mode. Even though I am learning functional programming myself :D
<gremble> General functional programming defend mode, because saying "functional programming makes easy things hard" already excludes it from the possibility of usefulness, and I don't think that it lacks usefulness. 
<gremble> Haskell is the only concrete example that I have because lisp/f# are both multi-paradigm
<gremble> So not pure functional.
<kulelu88> but that's not my own catch-phrase. somebody important in the programming world said that functional programming makes hard things easy and easy things hard :D
<gremble> See, but there is the important caveat :P
<gremble> I solved my problem, but I think it is the most hideous solution ever imagined XD
<kulelu88> pastee.org!
<gremble> I will, in a moment. Something seems to be missing between my repl and source file
<kulelu88> :D a compiler 
<kulelu88> what does this do:    sudo /usr/share/apt-cacher/apt-cacher-import.pl -l /var/cache/apt/archives
<gremble> Yes, the compiler is telling me I fucked up somewhere. I am trying to see where, since I copied the code straight to the repl and it did what expected there. 
<kulelu88> must be a missing import
<gremble> Found my error. My types are the wrong way around :P
<gremble> kulelu88, http://lpaste.net/169125
<gremble> It works :<
<kulelu88> it hurts the eyes :D
<gremble> Ah, the suggested one is much much much easier to understand XD
<gremble> [(s,v,s') | s<- stops, v <- vowels, s' <- stops]
<gremble> That is much simpler than my monster
<gremble> This is why I shouldn't program. I would literally think up the most difficult way to implement something
<kulelu88> actually, the not-so-optimal solutions is what most regular coders would come up with. 
<kulelu88> there's this 1 really bitter asshole in the LXC channel. that guy needs a few real-life friends, cause he behaves like a total jackass
<gremble> Haha why?
<gremble> What does he do?
<kulelu88> for every beginner or person with not-so-much-experience, he behaves like a condescending know-it-all, telling them shit for no reason
<kulelu88> no wonder people don't like IRC
<gremble> Don't put it all on irc. He's probably one of those guys on twitter that go, "Actually, if you did your research that you would find x is this-and-this" :P
<kulelu88> He's pissed me off once or twice before, but I left him. today he attacked someone else so I shut him up. he won't say anything now and probably continue playing WoW in his moms basement 
<gremble> I think I've been in a basement once in my life. Its not really a thing that we have here, is it?
<kulelu88> nope, nor do we have attics (even with double-story homes)
<kulelu88> Tuks has basements though. 
<kulelu88> in engineering of course 
<gremble> And underneath IT, Merensky
<gremble> The Chemistry stores are probably also considered a basement
<gremble> HSB obviously
<kulelu88> IT building has a basement? Never knew that
<gremble> There is a lot of archeology stuff there
<kulelu88> like the old CS teachers handwritten Fortran textbooks :D
<gremble> Hahaha Probably :P
<gremble> I am going to hit the sack. Was good chatting to you again kulelu88. Take care
<kulelu88> peace gremble
#ubuntu-za 2016-07-06
<Kilos> morning inetpro Cryterion magespawn paddatrapper thatgraemeguy theblazehen and lurkers
<theblazehen> Hi Kilos 
<thatgraemeguy> morning
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> bbl chores time
<inetpro> goeie more
<chesedo> good morning all
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<andrewlsd> all quiet here I see.
<andrewlsd> Hi Kilos
<andrewlsd> anyone else here attending DebConf?
<magespawn> nah would have been nice though
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd 
<Kilos> paddatrapper is there
<paddatrapper> andrewlsd: o/
<paddatrapper> As is SubOracle
<paddatrapper> superfly *
<andrewlsd> I'll be there again tomorrow afternoon. It would be great to meet you paddatrapper. I met up with superfly yesterday
<paddatrapper> andrewlsd: for sure. I'll be on IRC the whole day. Running video/audio/cameras for some things so I'll be in Menzies from the first talk 
<Kilos> whew paddatrapper dont let them overwork you
<paddatrapper> Kilos: had a break today. 8 hrs on Table Mountain. Good fun
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> paddatrapper: are you back yet?
<paddatrapper> superfly: just walked into Fuller 
<magespawn> cheers all
<andrewlsd> cheers
<pavlushka> Eid Mubarak ZA
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> a little bit warmer today, but i see snow in the cape
<Kilos> tomorrow a bit warmer as well but night temp the same cold
<magespawn> how the sheep halding the weather/
<magespawn> holding 
<Kilos> i wait for it to get warm before going out much
<Kilos> sheep love cold weather
<Kilos> i hate walking on grass that cracks under my feet
<magespawn> has not been that cold here yet
<Kilos> lucky
<Kilos> hows the job going magespawn ?
<magespawn> it is going well
<Kilos> good, im happy for you
<magespawn> thanks
<magespawn> i also smell opportunity, so we will see where that leads
<Kilos> and ay least you are online a bit more often
<Kilos> good luck
<Kilos> dont get flu then you cant smell
<Kilos> hi nsnzero nice to see you still here
<nsnzero> hi Kilos
<nsnzero> i have to make up for the lost time ...
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> can you remember when you were here before
<magespawn> had that for a bit as well
<nsnzero> Kilos: it was months ago
<Kilos> oh thats not to bad
<Kilos> we are very forgiving here
<nsnzero> i was on kubuntu 15.10 now on 16.04 - i bonked the upgrade to 16 hence my absence but i sorted it out 
<nsnzero> Kilos:  glad to hear that 
<Kilos> eish
<nsnzero> Kilos: it was a lesson in upgrading mistakes -  just more linux training under my belt 
<Kilos> what did you do wrong
<nsnzero> Kilos: nothing actually , it was going well untll the screensaver kicked in , then .... i knew i was in trouble
<Kilos> oh my
<magespawn> screensaver during an upgrade
<nsnzero> like i said it was a learning curve - i have since reinstalled and my system is better than before 
<magespawn> cool beans
<Kilos> one day ill get the guts to move to 16.04
<nsnzero> magespawn:  the error was regarding ssdm - the password prompt after the screensaver kicks in 
<Kilos> i disable that always
<Kilos> too lazy to type in more passwords
<nsnzero> lol , kilos i am getting there as well  
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> nsnzero on ubuntu?
<nsnzero> kubuntu 16.04  plasma 5.6 kernel 4.6
<magespawn> sorted now though?
<nsnzero> i am a update junkie (monkey?)
<Kilos> eish
<nsnzero> magespawn:  everything is running smoothly 
<magespawn> cool beans, with that i am off to bed, good night
<Kilos> night magespawn 
<Kilos> sleep warm
<nsnzero> take care magespawn 
<Kilos> inetpro did you even greet today?
<nsnzero> kilos : are you a web designer / server administrator ?
<Kilos> no i am a irc greeter bot
<Kilos> why what do you need
<nsnzero> nothing at the moment - was thinking of running a server using LAMP
<Kilos> mage knows that i think
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> fly knows everything
<nsnzero> but now i am learning python (still learning... very slowly) although its such a simple language to learn
<Kilos> great
<nsnzero> i will be sure to trouble them with my ponderings should the need arise 
<Kilos> you should be ok, my son setup a server and he isnt clued up in linux at all
<Kilos> the guys here helped him
<nsnzero> thats great 
<Kilos> just dont be in a hurry, debconf16 is eating their free time
<nsnzero> i am hoping that 1 day i will be at an advanced level to assist others 
<Kilos> then learn that python
<nsnzero> its been great chatting to you - but i need to go now - fatherly duties await me 
<nsnzero> take care - good night 
<Kilos> rest well
<paddatrapper> Maaz: tell nsnzero I can help with LAMP stack if you want. Set up a couple over the last few years 
<Maaz> paddatrapper: Got it, I'll tell nsnzero on freenode
<Kilos> w000t
<superfly> LNPP
<superfly> paddatrapper: ^^
<superfly> LNPhPP
<Kilos> night all. sleep warm
<paddatrapper> superfly: Linux, Nginx, PHP, Postgres? 
<paddatrapper> I've always preferred MySQL to Postgres... No real reason why
<paddatrapper> But yes that is also a nice stack. In fact I think I'm running it on my VPS at the moment if memory serves me
#ubuntu-za 2016-07-07
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos to wake up 
<Maaz> superfly: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<inetpro> goeie more
<inetpro> hi superfly
<superfly> Good evening inetpro 
<inetpro> how's things going at debconf?
<superfly> Good 
<andrewlsd> Morning all
<inetpro> hi andrewlsd
<pavlushka> Morning ZA & Eid Mubarak
<Kilos> morning superfly inetpro paddatrapper theblazehen and others
<Kilos> sorry , been doing farm work and head thumpin today
<paddatrapper> Morning Kilos 
<superfly> Kilos: goeie middag :-P
<Kilos> hi kmf whats news
<kmf> Kilos, enjoying DebConf :)
<Kilos> enjoy
<inetpro> hi Kilos
<Kilos> mt pro :D
<Kilos> my
<Kilos> whew blinder by the day
<inetpro> oh and hi kmf
<inetpro> kmf: you better write us a report of all the things you experienced there
<Kilos> yes in text
<Kilos> no pics
<inetpro> not all of us are so lucky and able to attend
<Kilos> or videos
<andrewlsd> live video streams are available for the talks
<Kilos> thats great for uncapped peeps andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> listed on the main page https://debconf16.debconf.org
<kmf> andrewlsd, cuddles when are you coming :D
<andrewlsd> kmf: after lunch (14h00-ish)
<inetpro> hopefully by the next debconf debian has caught up with youtube to allow live streaming with the DVR feature that allows you to pause, rewind, and play from any point in the event
<andrewlsd> paddatrapper: where are you
<paddatrapper> andrewlsd: Menzies 10 - main camera currently. Will be at front desk afterwards with superfly sorting things
<andrewlsd> Cool, I'm in 9
<paddatrapper> andrewlsd: Cool. Meet you at front desk after this talk slot ends then? 
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hehehe
<andrewlsd> kmf says "Liefde Kosmos Niks"
<kmf> andrewlsd, you blew my cover
<kmf> andrewlsd, I'm a romantic that way
<andrewlsd> time to put the petal to the metal...
<kmf> flour power
<kmf> ;)
<andrewlsd> I'm just pollen your leg kmf
<kmf> rose butt
<andrewlsd> that's so (rose)hip
<andrewlsd> I think we're getting into thorny territory here
<kmf> prickly pear
<andrewlsd> ap_pear_ances can be deceiving
<kmf> you rose to the occasion
<kmf> smells fishy though
<kmf> not just moonshine and roses
<andrewlsd> my bad, I was trying to be e-fish-nt
<kmf> balancing act like a scale
<andrewlsd> Have you fin_ished
<kmf> like Linus
<andrewlsd> I find that of_fin_sive
<kmf> yes
<andrewlsd> We should use the Tor-valds network to hide our real IPs
<kmf> onioned 
<kmf> like Donkey ... you are my Shrek
<andrewlsd> you brought tears to my eys.
<andrewlsd> Pancakes?
<kmf> you are tear-ing me apart
<andrewlsd> this is tearrible
<kmf> sure, my flat?
<andrewlsd> in the morning, I'll make waffles!
<kmf> how original and compartmentalized ... you must be squared 
<andrewlsd> b^2
<kmf> hip2b^2
<kmf> full circle a beautiful thing
<andrewlsd> \o/
<kmf> so andrewlsd this place looks pretty dead ... they must all be reading the GLUG flame ware
<andrewlsd> fullcircle --- like ubuntu magazine
<kmf> s/ware/war
<andrewlsd> Kilos: ?
<Kilos> sorry just got in from outside
<Kilos> whew you two can ramble
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> andrewlsd you called?
<tareq> hi kilos
<tareq> hello all
<Kilos> hi tareq 
<tareq> I'm looking for a tool which can repair media files
<tareq> like mp4, mkv
<Kilos> https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwja6rme3OHNAhUMDMAKHdpoBJAQFggiMAE&url=https%3A%2F%2Ffalcon1986.wordpress.com%2F2010%2F09%2F10%2Fhow-to-fix-avi-files-within-ubuntu-quick-command%2F&usg=AFQjCNGrQyoOaT0jLlAUkUTwAV8mhsB1TQ&sig2=tnI6ubVDWWHHVrc14E22fw
<Kilos> sorry for such a long link
<superfly> tareq: have you looked at ffmpeg/avconv?
<Kilos> what has happened to your media files and where are they
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
 * Kilos steps back
<tareq> superfly: ffmpeg shows it does not have any stream
<tareq> Kilos: some old media files
<Kilos> on your drive or on cd?
<tareq> drive
<Kilos> https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwja6rme3OHNAhUMDMAKHdpoBJAQFggpMAI&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.geckoandfly.com%2F4279%2Ffix-and-repair-corrupted-video-files-digital-video-data-recovery-software%2F&usg=AFQjCNGvVmKHFavdI6sEhX5pdmyAjLqRVw&sig2=nYGTOsow_alaE7n0hMIZ4Q
<Kilos> i see they have linux version as well
<superfly> tareq: have you asked the great information gathering network on the intarwebs?
<Kilos> oh superfly i have downloaded some of taras songs from the tube and they work fine here on lappy, but if i copy them to a stick and take them to desktop they are scratchy, what am i doing wrong
<tareq> superfly: google? yea
<superfly> Kilos: I don't know. What's the difference between the two systems in terms of speakers?
<Kilos> both kde 14.04
<superfly> Kilos: have you tried using a pair of earphones/headphones on both to check that it's not a problem with your speakers?
<Kilos> desktop is dual core
<superfly> also, check that your desktop is not over 100% volume
<Kilos> ok ty
<superfly> what are you using to play the files?
<Kilos> tareq ffmpeg -i your_input_file_that_does_not_play.mp4
<Kilos> vlc
<Kilos> on both
<superfly> Kilos: make sure VLC is not over 100% volume
<Kilos> have tried that
<superfly> it can boost the volume, and this can cause distortion on sound files that have balanced volume
<Kilos> on the desktop i have external speakers with built in amp
<Kilos> ill try again
<Kilos> must go eat now
<superfly> Kilos: standard trouble-shooting. Start at one end and work your way through all the components to the other
<Kilos> will do ty
<inetpro> "Ubuntu 15.10 will reach end of life on Thursday, July 28th" 
<inetpro> Kilos: ^^
<tareq> kilos: that comment shows - it does not contain stream
<superfly> Sicelo: are you also at DebConf?
<Sicelo> yes :)
<superfly> I thought I'd seen your nick
<Sicelo> i think you are too, am i right?
<Sicelo> yes.. i've heard someone call you as well
<superfly> Yes, I'm localteam. I've been working frontdesk
<Sicelo> awesome
<superfly> I'm the one at the back with the money, muhahaha!
<superfly> ;-)
<Sicelo> :p
<Sicelo> andrewlsd and kmf told me about this channel
<superfly> ah
<superfly> andrewlsd and kmf and I go a few years back :-)
<Sicelo> after my crap talk, haha
<superfly> Looks like a good one to me, from the title, at least. I'll have to watch the video when the video team is finished encoding and I have linked to it on the site.
<Kilos> hi Sicelo welcome to ubuntu-za
<Sicelo> hi hi Kilos :)
<Sicelo> just subscribed to the fb group too
<Langjan> Hi KDE fanatical Kilos 
<Kilos> haha hi Langjan what did you break
<Kilos> hee hee
<Langjan> Die man met die oogklappe, lmga
<Langjan> nutting, not on kde
<Kilos> non so blind as those that will not see
<Kilos> yes you broke your terminal
<Langjan> aye mate, lookee in de mirror
<Kilos> i cant see the mirror even
<Kilos> how can a terminal get all messy
<Langjan> terminal is working and does not worry me, just wondered why it looks funny
<Kilos> show screen shot at http://pasteboard.co
<Kilos> tap the prtSc button to get screen shot
<Langjan> I have screen shot but website does not work with copy and paste
<Kilos> my terminal only looks funny with emoticons in it
<Langjan> Drag 'n drop worked: http://pasteboard.co/8FLvjMxtB.png
<Kilos> i only see a small black line there
<Sicelo> Kilos: at debconf too?
<Kilos> nope Sicelo i was forced to stay home and look after irc
<Kilos> they dont want me there
 * Kilos ducks
<Langjan> http://pasteboard.co/8FOLKEwXu.png
<Sicelo> someone has to watch things, yes ;)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Langjan pasteboard battling
<Langjan> Shows on website but the link does not work afterwards
<Langjan> ok chat later gotta go for dinner Kilos 
<Kilos> enjoy
<nsnzero> evening all
<Kilos> ni nsnzero 
<nsnzero> hi Kilos
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Langjan> Kilos, I think its working now: http://pasteboard.co/8H4gd8hjC.png
<Langjan> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> yes
<Langjan> Website must have been messed up by kde
<Kilos> what is funny there Langjan 
<Kilos> haha keep trying
<Kilos> you wont win
<magespawn> hi Langjan 
<Langjan> Overlapping letters and spaces out of proportion
<Kilos> in a wolf pack all the underlings always yap yap at the alpha mail
<Kilos> oh
<Langjan> Is that why you keep yapping at me? Now I understand
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> slimjan
<Langjan> ja ek weet...lmga
<magespawn> male?
<Langjan> indeed, but old men cannot spell
<superfly> pavlushka: if you're not organising DebConf, please stay out of the #debconf-team channel
<Kilos> do you open it with ctrl+alt+t
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> ty magespawn 
<pavlushka> superfly: sure, I just didn't know that, right away
<superfly> pavlushka: that's why I'm telling you now
<Kilos> Langjan you still on 14.04?
<Langjan> sure
 * superfly hugs his Debian unstable
<Kilos> well i will be shotdown for this but here does
<Langjan> My boss told me to stay away from 16.04
<superfly> pavlushka: feel free to join #debconf though
<pavlushka> superfly: its done, but can I be in the 9, 10, and 12 channels?
<Kilos> run sud touch /forcefsck and reboot
<superfly> pavlushka: yes
<pavlushka> superfly: thanks
<superfly> Kilos: that's never worked for me
<Kilos> sudo Langjan 
<Kilos> i have no other suggestions for unity users superfly 
<Kilos> the pro said one time there is other stuff you need to do to make touch force work properly
<Kilos> and i did it here but dont remember what it was
<Kilos> and he is a stubborn old man, who wont try kde even
<Kilos> kde 14.04 is rock solid
<Kilos> inetpro ping
<magespawn> nothing wrong with that really, some people just know what they want
<superfly> kde 14.04 is so old it's almost rotten
<inetpro> hey 
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi my pro
<Langjan> Still pretty much the same
<Langjan> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> please give Langjan the link of what he needs to do to make touch /forcefsck to work properly
<Kilos> Langjan its a unity bug
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> pro is looking for a link for you
<Kilos> i dont even know if the terminal is reinstallable
 * inetpro looking for a link?
<inetpro> that's news
<inetpro> Langjan: WAYTTD?
<Kilos> ai! goosie
<Kilos> his terminal isnt showing text clearly
<inetpro> and forcefsck is supposed to fix that?
<magespawn> change the font settings maybe?
<Kilos> on unity yes
<Kilos> http://pasteboard.co/8H4gd8hjC.png  looks ok to me
<Langjan> It will if youre used to kde
<Kilos> Langjan listen to the real clever guys
<Kilos> hehe such a cheeky old man
<Kilos> Langjan tick the show image link there
<Kilos> oh i see some overlapping letters
<inetpro> look, I can be wrong but for the life of me can't imagine why a file system consistency check will fix such an issue
<Kilos> nm inetpro just fix poor jans problem please
<Kilos> i dunno how
<Kilos> something needs reinstalling is my way of curing things
<Langjan> not treally a prob, just wondered if its right cause it works fine
<nsnzero> Langjan: have you tired changing the font or anti aliasing ?
 * Kilos waits for what is a font
 * Kilos ducks
<Langjan> hi nsnzero where do I change the font of terminal?
<nsnzero> 1 second
<nsnzero> Langjan:  if you right click do you get an option to show menu bar ?
<inetpro> Langjan: if that is what you want to do then just google it as follows: https://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+force+fsck+on+the+next+reboot
 * Sicelo is now checking how to remove the Unity side bar, Ubuntu 12.04
<Langjan> yes nsnzero it is ticked
<Langjan> thks inetpro 
<Kilos> Langjan try this too
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> sudo aptitude reinstall gnome-terminal
<Kilos> then reboot someone elses pc and yours will be fixed
<Langjan> That will make sense to certain kde users
<Kilos> and turn off your microwave oven
<Langjan> lmga!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> and reboot your wifi router
<inetpro> look, I know that a reinstall for very odd reasons works from time to time but I do not consider that to be a fix either
<Kilos> and have a cup of strong coffee
<Langjan> and reboot your backside
<nsnzero> Langjan:  settings > edit profile > appearance > fonts are in the bottom 
<inetpro> sorry Kilos
<Kilos> its all i know inetpro , i cant troubleshoot like you guys
<Kilos> thats why i am here for the extra knowlege i dont have
<inetpro> unfortunately it's often very difficult to suggest a fix if you haven't experienced a problem yourself
<Kilos> Langjan listen to them all
<Kilos> i had i on unity as well
<Kilos> fixed it by installing kde
<Langjan> nsnzero, I see no settings toolbar
<inetpro> Kilos: please don't let me demotivate you from helping others... I think your suggestions are always more helpful the suggestions that are withheld from a guy like me 
<inetpro> than the suggestions*
<Kilos> ai!
<captine> evening all
<Kilos> hi captine 
<inetpro> wb captine
<captine> hi Kilos .  thnx inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: no worries, I don't always withhold comments on purpose
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i wish you would come comment in my war zone
<inetpro> sometimes I just don't know the answer, other times I'm busy with something else, and then...
<Kilos> when are you applying for membership inetpro 
<inetpro> other times I'm just too lazy to get involved
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> the whole secret is to make peeps believe that you know how to help them inetpro 
<Kilos> and remarks about unity and kde are smoke screens
<Kilos> false flags
<inetpro> that's called fooling yourself
<Langjan> Lkike telling them to reboot their microwaves...
<Kilos> i do that all the time
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> unity is know to be affected by microwaves and stray wifi signals
<inetpro> haha
<Kilos> and known to break often
<Langjan> You're more biased than a bowling ball
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> i learned the hard way
<Kilos> what good is a ball that cant even roll straight
<Kilos> at least with ruby they changed the shape to make it unpredictable
<Langjan> Changing the font does not make any difference
<Kilos> you have even lost your settings toolbar
<Kilos> wat nou oom andrewlsd 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> oom Langjan 
<Langjan> ja seuntjie?
<Kilos> open synaptic and type in gnome-terminal and right click reinstall every thing that shows installed
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos> then it will be fine
<Kilos> im sure it will download some patches
 * inetpro watching the quarterfinals between Germany and France 
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> online?
<inetpro> on SABC1 
<Kilos> oh i go see
<Langjan> still the same
<inetpro> about to start now 
<Kilos> oh my
<Langjan> is that soccah?
<Kilos> ja
<Langjan> boring
<Kilos> sjoe Langjan ek sal moet dink daaroor
<inetpro> Langjan: make no mistake, this is quality stuff at its best 
<Langjan> Thks but its really not a problem
<Kilos> close that faulty terminal and open another one
<Kilos> even 2 or three
<Kilos> when you get one that works fine then keep it open and close the others
<Langjan> all the same...
<Kilos> ai!
<nsnzero> Langjan: sorry i am on KDE , ubuntu is abit different
<Kilos> see Langjan '
<Kilos> nsnzero is also clever
<Langjan> no prob nsnzero , I found it but font change does nothing
<Kilos> did this start after an upgrade Langjan 
<Kilos> ?
<Langjan> Yes I think it did when I did my last fresh install, its been like that for a while, just thought you are getting frustrated only having to fix things on kde
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> cheeky
<Langjan> serious
<Kilos> i dont have the need or the time to fix kde
<Kilos> everything works fine
<nsnzero> Langjan:  install  the ttf-ubuntu-font family from synaptic 
<Kilos> i hope
<Langjan> No wonder they wont let you into Oz
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> nsnzero, its already installed
<Kilos> wow i wonder how we gonna fix that
<Kilos> reinstall it
<Langjan> done
<Kilos> maybe not properly upgrade
<Kilos> sjoe you fast
<Langjan> unity
<Kilos> i suppose any excuse is better than none
<Langjan> dont need excuses for fast
<Kilos> did you even google that problem
<Kilos> most likely other unity users have it too
<Kilos> file a bug report
<Langjan> http://askubuntu.com/questions/659357/overlapping-characters-in-terminal
<Kilos> https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwis4qugh-LNAhXBLsAKHUoKALkQFggmMAE&url=http%3A%2F%2Faskubuntu.com%2Fquestions%2F659357%2Foverlapping-characters-in-terminal&usg=AFQjCNFf3VzzZmt5OlvwjUSe_30pge7IZw&sig2=9I13guEXy533mDRV8IVBsA
<Kilos> mine is longer than yours we we
<Kilos> dont they give a fix?
<Kilos> paddatrapper when does debconf finish
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Saturday 
<Kilos> you guys are having too much fun
<paddatrapper> Haha. Yup! 
<Kilos> ok i can wait till monday for a working ibid
<nsnzero> the fix is to check ' Use system fixed width font'
<Kilos> dont forget to get the weed to check your fix
<Langjan> Monospace bold sorted the problem 
<Kilos> w00000t
<Langjan> thks google and Kilos 
<Kilos> well done nsnzero 
<nsnzero> my pleasure 
<Langjan> thks nsnzero 
<nsnzero> hi paddatrapper
<Kilos> langjan is our grandpa
<Langjan> you put us on the track
<paddatrapper> Hey nsnzero
<nsnzero> paddatrapper: i will take you up on the offer to install LAMP (Linux Apache Mysql PHP ) when i return to work - so no hurry 
<paddatrapper> Kilos: I will. Though probably will be more end of next week 
<paddatrapper> nsnzero: awesome 
<Kilos> ok i am very patient
<Kilos> and busy
<Langjan> http://pasteboard.co/8IcjicXB0.png
<Kilos> oh yes thats good Langjan 
<Langjan> Howzat!
<Kilos> well done
<Langjan> Thks guys
<Kilos> you welcome oom
<Kilos> feel free to pop in anytime
<Langjan> no I get bugged by kde fanatics
<Langjan> lol
<Langjan> slaap lekker Kilos skaapwagter
<Langjan> how are the headaches?
<Kilos> julle ook dankie Langjan 
<Kilos> not too bad ty
<Kilos> odd one here and there
<Langjan> Good, well take care and hoping for good news by Friday next
<Kilos> ty sir, you enjoy yourself
<Langjan> you too thks
<nsnzero> something crashed on my system now - going to reboot 
<Kilos> oh my
<Langjan> kde...lmga!
<Kilos> ai!
<nsnzero> take care all - good night if i dont return in time 
<Kilos> its because he was browsing unity probs
<Langjan> good luck nsnzero 
<nsnzero> lol 
 * pavlushka following inetpro 
<Kilos> hehe
<nsnzero> nothing serious - i am back 
<Kilos> yay
<nsnzero> i have a lot of junk on my system - its prone to a crashing now and then 
<Kilos> what kind of junk
<nsnzero> well i have a openssh session connected to my android phone - so i can see the system log - which is unnecessarily important for me  
<nsnzero> and i install from the unstable branch - just for fun 
<Kilos> i even tried to install android desktop once
<Kilos> wasted much time and energy
<Kilos> oh you like fixing things
<nsnzero> yeah - i get bored with stable - unstable is where the fun is 
<Kilos> sjoe
<nsnzero> you learn faster when you fixing the stuff yourself - (with help from google , mind you)
<Kilos> inetpro the important thing is that langjan always leaves here saitisfied
<nsnzero> time to call it a night for me - take care Kilos good night all 
<Kilos> nono nsnzero when i use google  i really break things
<Kilos> sleep tight nsnzero 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> wake up germany
<captine> so.  my company is finally going to be getting some linux machines.  they going to use Oracle Linux... ;)
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> go germany
<pavlushka> Yes, Go Germany
<pavlushka> I am going too, night guys!
<magespawn> good night
#ubuntu-za 2016-07-08
<Kilos> morning superfly inetpro paddatrapper and others
<theblazehen> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<thatgraemeguy> morning peoples
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<paddatrapper> Morning Kilos
<Kilos> are you doing all the videos paddatrapper ?
<Kilos> hi superfly look after frogs legs for us
<Kilos> oh frog boots
<Kilos> frogs legs sounds better
<paddatrapper> Kilos: some of them. I'm usually on camera, switching or sound for at least 4/5 a day 
<paddatrapper> Lol
<Kilos> well young man you jumped in and joined us at the right time hey
<superfly> Kilos: I've got him under my wing ;-)
<Kilos> you gonna be bored when debconf is over
<Kilos> :D
<paddatrapper> I certainly did! 
<paddatrapper> Already planning my next conference thing 
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> pyconza
<Kilos> i hope they are feeding you and supplying coffee
<superfly> they are feeding us well
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> cant have my guys getting run down
<inetpro> goeie more
<Kilos> more inetpro 
<Kilos> hi Sicelo you here early hey
<superfly> Kilos: he never left :-P
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> is he a debian guys superfly 
<Kilos> guy
<Kilos> from where?
<superfly> Kilos: yes, he's here at DebConf with us. He's from Swaziland
<Kilos> oh good. do they have a loco
<Kilos> tell him about ubuntu africa
<andrewlsd> Hi Sicelo.
<andrewlsd> Maaz: tell Sicelo that there is an Ubuntu Africa website
<Maaz> andrewlsd: Righto, I'll tell Sicelo on freenode
<Kilos> Maaz tell Sicelo http://ubuntu-africa.info
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay, I'll tell Sicelo on freenode
<Kilos> morning andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> morning Kilos
<Kilos> i need to go sort sheep guys, be good
<andrewlsd> woolled you like some help with that?
<Sicelo> morning
<Maaz> Sicelo: By the way, andrewlsd on freenode told me "tell Sicelo that there is an Ubuntu Africa website" 24 minutes and 31 seconds ago
<Maaz> Sicelo: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell Sicelo http://ubuntu-africa.info" 23 minutes and 37 seconds ago
<Sicelo> ah .. i wanted to ask how the bot is meant to 'tell' me :)
<chesedo> morning all
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi chesedo magespawn 
<Kilos> wb kmf 
<Kilos> chesedo lets try remember after debconf to get fly to do that last merge
<Kilos> i dont even remember what it was for
<chesedo> Kilos: ok
<chesedo> Hi kmf
<kmf> hi chesedo 
<chesedo> kmf: for the ubuntu for hope website, do you have any preferrence for a static site generator (especially nikola vs hugo)?
<kmf> chesedo, not sure sitting next to superfly 
<chesedo> lol, ok... will ask again when you are not next to him :P
<kmf> superfly, says :) nikola 
<kmf> kmf loves irl
<superfly> :-D
<chesedo> ai ok
<chesedo> and any css framework prefs (bootstrap vs uikit)?
<superfly> bootstrap, personally, just because that's the one I know
<chesedo> yip mostly too... just sometimes feel it is 'old' with most using it, but should be the better (safer) choice
<chesedo> ty superfly
<superfly> yw
<superfly> chesedo: bs4 is coming out soon
<superfly> chesedo: also, nikola has some bootstrap templates
<chesedo> superfly: still in alpha last time i checked...
<chesedo> nikola's is already compilled (to css) last time i checked (has had preprocessor support added since) - like to work on the raw less/sass files
<kmf>  howdy I have a few keybase.io invites if some of you want?
<zipper> kmf: Is it an invite only place?
<zipper> I don't mind
<kmf> send me your email in a pm
<zipper> kmf: Done
<zipper> kmf: Thanks
<kmf> zipper, did it work?
<zipper> I saw the email. Let me see
<kmf> ok
<zipper> I haven't generated a new key for this email address. Stuff happened.
<zipper> Do I need to generate a new GPG key?
<zipper> Like right away before joining?
<zipper> Because I'm busy as of right now.
<kmf> zipper, follow the instructions they are pretty clear 
<zipper> Cool
<kmf> zipper, chill it's friday
<zipper> :)
<kmf> andrewlsd are you around?
<zipper> Nope, it just failed.
<zipper> Let me try again
<zipper> Did you withdraw the invite?
<zipper> LOL
<zipper> Ah nvm
<zipper> I will join when it gets more popular or in the beta
<zipper> It doesn't want me lol
<kmf> my bad
<kmf> let's try again
<zipper> Yeah I need a public key to add a photo. Might have to wait until 6. I want to gen my keys and all on arch or at least refresh and see which new things have occured.
<kulelu88> what is this app that is in beta?
<kmf> kulelu88, keybase.io
<kulelu88> oh that pgpkey thing
<magespawn> home time chat later all
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> i go eat
<inetpro> enjoy your meal! 
<Kilos> ty pro
<andrewlsd> Maaz tell kmf Sorry I missed you
<Maaz> andrewlsd: Got it, I'll tell kmf on freenode
<kulelu88> who has suggestions for a name for a git hosting service?
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> good evening
<pavlushka> magespawn: good evening!
 * pavlushka yawns
<magespawn> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> magespawn: So how goo d is the evening?
<magespawn> coldish but other that all good
<magespawn> how are things that side?
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos that it's too early for him to go to bed 
<Maaz> superfly: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<kulelu88> having a party heh superfly 
#ubuntu-za 2016-07-09
<Kilos> haha morning superfly inetpro theblazehen captine paddatrapper and others
<superfly> Kilos: you're late :-P
<Kilos> yessir sorry its cold
<Kilos> shivering here
<superfly> Ai
<Kilos> all good there superfly ?
<superfly> Ya
<Kilos> last day
<superfly> Indeed 
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> i still wish you would apply for a seat on the MB
<Kilos> come on summer , come on
<Kilos> sheep time
<paddatrapper> Morning Kilos
<Kilos> paddatrapper or fly do you know the size of all the talks there will be on video
<paddatrapper> Kilos: size on disk? 
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> im thinking maybe we can put them on sticks
<Kilos> for capped peeps of course
<Kilos> you guys know what it was all about so maybe even group different topics on different sticks if the total is too large
<Kilos> wow i wonder what ever happened to that web designer from ceres that was here and ducked before we built our two sites
<Kilos> most likely went back to windows
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> paddatrapper is it a hassle to get the ibid link for me
<Kilos> i can wait
<Kilos> tonight is fine
<paddatrapper> Kilos: 1.5TB of raw, 32GB of webm encoded
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Ibid source link? 
<Kilos> yes please but no rush
<Kilos> thats way too much 
<Kilos> seems only uncapped peeps will get to see that
<magespawn> good afternoon
<pavlushka> good Evening ZA!
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos !
<pavlushka> sorry, Good afternoon ZA
<paddatrapper> Kilos: That's in total. It's divided between 44 videos that can be downloaded individually 
<Kilos> yeah paddatrapper still very large
<Kilos> most i wouldnt understand anyway
<magespawn> was that on the link that was ssent to the mailing list?
<magespawn> i am assuming debconf videos
<paddatrapper> magespawn: as far as I know, ja
<Kilos> i just want to see some where i can see everyones faces to add a face to a nick and see if they are fat or not
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> but Kilos i wasn't there
<Kilos> you will organise a selfy thing for me magespawn 
<Kilos> i hear peeps talk about slfies
<Kilos> selfies
<Kilos> took months to know what that actually is
<magespawn> yup those funny things that people do with their cameras
<Kilos> magespawn you guys need to work towards membership man
<Kilos> im lonely
<Kilos> because fly always busy
<magespawn> all in good time Kilos 
<Kilos> nono man im getting old
<Kilos> a nd i need support
<Kilos> gonna make some ructions soon
<magespawn> you mean to get other people to join
<Kilos> nono other lands need some cleaning up
<magespawn> cleaning up?
<Kilos> haha long story
<Kilos> ill pm you
<paddatrapper> Kilos: there will be a group picture of everyone up eventually 
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> i wanna see froglegs
<paddatrapper> Kilos: https://github.com/ibid/ibid
<Kilos> ty lad
<paddatrapper> Haha. I now have blue hair. Debconf does strange things to people! Lol
<Kilos> BLUE???
<Kilos> holy smokes
<Kilos> and what colour is the flies hair
<Kilos> pink
<paddatrapper> Brown
<paddatrapper> 1 person came to DebConf with blue hair... 12 left with blue 
<Kilos> whew
<paddatrapper> Good fun :D
<Kilos> as long as it doesnt affect the coding brains i dont mind
<Kilos> what does fly say about it
<paddatrapper> Nope. I can still pound on keys
<Kilos> he is more conservative
<paddatrapper> He laughed 
<Kilos> hahaha
<paddatrapper> I usually am too. First time I've ever dyed it
<Kilos> put a selfie on http://pasteboard.co
<paddatrapper> Will do later 
<Kilos> leme just settle lekker on the bed so i dont hit the floor hard when i rofl
<paddatrapper> Hahaha
<superfly> I did my hair years ago. I'm done with that. 
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> wake up za
<Kilos> paddatrapper are you guys partying or what
<Kilos> if they like your work you could get sponsored to do more recordings all over the world
<Kilos> fly must stay at home
<Kilos> inetpro wake up
<Kilos> im the old one here
<Kilos> now where is mazal here a great backup and install tool
<Kilos> http://www.howtogeek.com/206454/how-to-backup-and-restore-your-apps-and-ppas-in-ubuntu-using-aptik/
<Kilos> seems like systemback
<Kilos> i need to sleep
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> good night Kilos 
<Kilos> ty you too
<paddatrapper> Kilos: enjoying supper with the last bunch of people before they leave tomorrow 
<paddatrapper> Just too late 
<superfly> paddatrapper: Kilos can't keep up with the young'uns
<magespawn> he doesn't do such a bad job but when he wants bed he is gone like a shot
<paddatrapper> superfly: Haha. He's pretty good for the most part 
<magespawn> speaking of which, good night all
#ubuntu-za 2016-07-10
<Kilos> morning all
<paddatrapper> Morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper 
<superfly> Morning Kilos, paddatrapper 
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<paddatrapper> Hey superfly
<magespawn> good afternoon
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> how goes it Kilos ?
<Kilos> ok ty magespawn and there
<magespawn> bit chilly today
<magespawn> but otherwise all good
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<pavlushka> Hey magespawn 
<magespawn> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> yes magespawn 
<magespawn> back
<Kilos> wb
<magespawn> computer locked trying to play a video file
<Kilos> ouch
<magespawn> very small pc aspire one, so not too surprising really
<Kilos> physically small?
<Kilos> or ram and performance small
<magespawn> both
<Kilos> whew
<magespawn> but handy to carry every where
<magespawn> thinking about getting a new machine, perhaps before the end of the year
<Kilos> laptop?
<Kilos> they are expensive things
<Kilos> but if you hunt around you can get bargains
<Kilos> ian paid 2.5k for this i5
<magespawn> and it you wait for the specials then you can also get good deals
<inetpro> Kilos: 2nd hand or new? 
<inetpro> good morning everyone 
<inetpro> 2.5K for an i5 sounds like a good deal 
<Kilos> rebuild inetpro 
<kulelu88> how do I undo an apt-get install dist-upgrade?
<magespawn> no idea kulelu88 
<kulelu88> fek
<Kilos> what broke kulelu88 
<kulelu88> I need to revert back to an older kernel
<Kilos> cant you chose on booting in the grub menu
<kulelu88> how do I access the grub menu on a remote server?
<Kilos> oh my
<magespawn> can you still access the computer?
<kulelu88> yeah, everything works, I can ssh into it
<kulelu88> I just need to undo my installs 
<kulelu88> although I am now just upgrading to 16.04
<magespawn> i think there is a way that you edit grub manually to specifiy which kernel to use
<superfly> Or uninstall the kernel you don't want 
<kulelu88> superfly: won't I need to uninstall everything the dist-upgrade installed?
<inetpro> try booting with the old kernel first kulelu88 
<kulelu88> I have no idea how to boot remotely
<inetpro> uh oh! 
<magespawn> you can do sudo shutdown now -r but only after you have specified the kernel to use
<inetpro> should be relatively simple to change but I haven't done it since grub2
<inetpro> I mean before grub2
<superfly> Just uninstall the old kernel. Grub will rerun and you should be fine 
<magespawn> what does ubuntu use as a boot loader now/
<magespawn> ?
<inetpro> do what superfly suggests 
<superfly> Depends on the versions began the kernels of course 
<superfly> *between 
<kulelu88> let me try upgrading to 16.04 instead. LXD wasn't working before the dist-upgrade either
<superfly> I'm busy getting kids to bed, I'll chat more about our when I'm done 
<superfly> *it
<superfly> kulelu88: just hold on 
<kulelu88> alright, no problem. just reading up about upgrading LTS. 
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> uncle Kilos, alo 
<nlsthzn> all well in ZA land I hope?!
<Kilos> yip just winter again, how bout there
<kulelu88> apart from the country gradually falling apart, all is well
<nlsthzn> hot as hell but that is to be expected
<magespawn> nlsthzn: i think that we are currently at the other end of that
<nlsthzn> well the heat has to go someplace :p
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> indeed and we have had a mild winter so far
<Kilos> yeah but still eina cold
<kulelu88> hot > cold
<nlsthzn> can always put on more clothes, can't get more naked than naked
<Kilos> hahaha
<kulelu88> I disagree with that. There is only a certain amount of clothes you can wear before you become immobile
<kulelu88> or before the clothes start tearing
<Kilos> i agree
<superfly> kulelu88: if you want to upgrade from release to release (or LTS to LTS) you need to use the do-release-upgrade command
<kulelu88> superfly: I wanted to get LXD running on 14.04. I want to avoid systemd as best I can, but 14.04 is wonky with LXD
<kulelu88> how is/was debconf? superfly 
<superfly> kulelu88: systemd is more hype than anything else.
<superfly> kulelu88: good, tiring.
<superfly> kulelu88: people really enjoyed it
<kulelu88> its also bloatware superfly . linux shouldn't have such a large dependency . apparently you can remove it from debian jessie easily without breaking anything?
 * nlsthzn still wants to check out some of the vids
<kulelu88> I would have come for it, but cape town in winter ...
<superfly> kulelu88: it was hardly winter
<superfly> some cold nights, and 1 rainy day
<superfly> "It was a very good DebConf... the best so far. (and Daytrip, Conference Dinner: I doubt some other DebConf could do better)"
<nlsthzn> gents, I go sleep... have a good one
<superfly> nlsthzn: http://meetings-archive.debian.net/pub/debian-meetings/2016/debconf16/
<Kilos> night nlsthzn 
<Kilos> sleep tight
 * superfly is in the process of putting them up on the site
<nlsthzn> thanks superfly...
<inetpro> good night oom Kilos 
<kulelu88> you tinkered with Devuan? superfly 
<kulelu88> what's the link to the debconf videos? 
<Kilos> i ssaid night to nlsthzn inetpro 
<superfly> kulelu88: negative
<Kilos> keep up man
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> ah
<superfly> kulelu88: the one I posted for nlsthzn
 * inetpro would have loved to follow the conference, but... 
<kulelu88> that's download no? I want to stream it
<superfly> inetpro: alweer in 'n dwaal
<superfly> kulelu88: in Firefox that'll stream it
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> there's just not enough time in a day 
<Kilos> nog steeds
<inetpro> ai! 
<kulelu88> I guess I should upgrade to 16.04 and hope LXD works :D
<kulelu88> superfly: is a rolling release better for servers or a stable?
<superfly> kulelu88: don't use a rolling release on a server
<superfly> kulelu88: stable or Ubuntu LTS
<superfly> http://gizmodo.com/apollo-11s-source-code-is-a-surprisingly-hilarious-arti-1783415335
<kulelu88> is there such a thing where you get a rolling release that releases stable features? 
<kulelu88> eg. a rolling release that releases stable kernel updates?
<inetpro> server software should always be tried and tested extensively 
<Kilos> ok now i sleep. night all. rest well
<Kilos> see you tomorrow
<magespawn> good night Kilos 
<magespawn> now inetpro 
<inetpro> goeienag Kilos 
<inetpro> too late 
<kulelu88> superfly: are you guys using docker yet?
<superfly> kulelu88: yes
<kulelu88> what do you guys use for build automation? 
<superfly> Go-CD
<superfly> http://go.cd/
<superfly> we have containers running Go-CD, and then we mount docker's socket from the container back to the host machine so that the host machine does the actual builds, and then push the builds up to a repository
<superfly> (very meta)
<superfly> kulelu88: http://meetings-archive.debian.net/pub/debian-meetings/2016/debconf16/systemd_in_Debian_a_status_update.webm
<magespawn> i am also off to bed, good night all
<kulelu88> I was going to watch that video just now superfly 
#ubuntu-za 2017-07-03
<andrewlsd> Afternoon all
<inetpro> good evening
<Maaz> inetpro: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell inetpro on freenode, i forgot to remember to tell me and you there is a meeting. ai!" 4 days, 8 hours, 1 minute and 15 seconds ago
<inetpro> sjoe... I been quiet that long?
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<pavlushka> he he inetpro, you are really? :p
<inetpro> pavlushka: sorry
 * inetpro just forgot to connect here
<pavlushka> inetpro: dont be
<pavlushka> inetpro: you didn't even missed me
<pavlushka> but I already missed a guy in our channel
<pavlushka> :(
<pavlushka> So I am sorry :|
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: There isn't a pot on
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<inetpro> we'll just fix it all over a cup of joe
<pavlushka> inetpro: something is flowing in a different direction in Ubuntu these days, got a little quiet including me :)
<pavlushka> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> pavlushka: Sure
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and pavlushka!
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<NeRoboto> I think someone needs to update the topic, guys.
<NeRoboto> Also, hi.
#ubuntu-za 2017-07-04
<Kilos> morning everyone
<Kilos> and inetpro 
<andrewlsd> Morning Kilos 
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> o/
<inetpro> hi every body
<inetpro> and ohi oom Kilos as well
<andrewlsd> Hello inetpro
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Please help oom Kilos! https://www.gofundme.com/ReunionRoadblock/ | Ubuntu South Africa https://ubuntu-za.org | Next Meeting: Tue, 25 July 20:30, Agenda: https://bit.ly/2tkUj41 | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | pastebin: https://bin.snyman.info | picpaste: http://pasteboard.co
<inetpro> andrewlsd: hi
<inetpro> NeRoboto: done
<inetpro> thanks for the reminder
<NeRoboto> inetpro: np
<inetpro> Kilos: wow, you are still awake?
 * inetpro guessing he fell asleep
<inetpro> again
<Kilos> lol just woke man
<Kilos> hi NeRoboto 
<Kilos> we got bots here again
<Kilos> ?
<inetpro> Kilos: how are you feeling today?
<Kilos> still feeling with my hands ty
<Kilos> but otherwise ok
<Kilos> just sleeping lots, sigh
<Kilos> the world is passing me by
<Kilos> at least you dont get into trouble when you are asleep
<inetpro> haha
<inetpro> good that you still have feeling in your hands at least
<NeRoboto> Kilos: Howzit. Who's the bot?
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> just checking, i forget
<Kilos> we have had bots here before
<NeRoboto> No worries. I'm new.
<Kilos> and pro fights me when i want to ban them
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> feel free to lurk here 24/7
<NeRoboto> Thanks. Do you live in SA?
<Kilos> if you need help with any linux just state what your problem is
<Kilos> or help other guys that need help
<Kilos> yes im in rustenburg
 * inetpro calling it a day
<inetpro> good night everyone
<Kilos> sleep tight inetpro 
<NeRoboto> Night.
<Kilos> where are you NeRoboto 
<NeRoboto> I'm in CT but I grew up in PTA.
<Kilos> cool i grew up there as well
<Kilos> 45 years ago
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> guys like paddatrapper are in CT
<Kilos> they all lurk till someone pings them
<NeRoboto> Haha.
<superfly> NeRoboto: where in Cape Town.
<superfly> ugh... s/./?/
#ubuntu-za 2017-07-05
<NeRoboto> superfly: Live in Pinelands; work in town.
<NeRoboto> superfly: How about you?
<NeRoboto> Does anyone else feel that South Africans are on average really ignorant of the existence of Linux based OSs?
<paddatrapper> NeRoboto: yes and no. There are both extremes: those who know and those who don't have a clue, but very few who have just heard of it
<MaNI> "Does anyone else feel that South Africans are on average really ignorant" - agree ;)
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> hi superfly and others
<MaNI> more seriously, I don't think it's just Linux specifically we have a huge technology gap in general, for which Telkom and their decades long stranglehold over the internet are responsible
<NeRoboto> I guess. It's a pretty frustrating situation.
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper 
<inetpro> you forgot, there are the others as well
<inetpro> the others who think they know it all
<MaNI> We were late to get computers, we were late to get internet, we still lag, and it shows in things like the lack of za people on IRC the lack of za people involved in OSS etc. Those who are involved are in general very clued up and good but there are definitely less of us.
<inetpro> oops... 
 * inetpro hides away
<paddatrapper> hi oom Kilos :)
<Kilos> :-)
<paddatrapper> yet we were one of the first countries to regulate drone usage...
<NeRoboto> paddatrapper: Eh. That's an outlying situation.
<paddatrapper> NeRoboto: yeah I agree
<Kilos> you guys talk heavy stuff. i go back to sleep
<NeRoboto> Haha
<Kilos> hows the family superfly 
<Kilos> and
<NeRoboto> Join the revolution, Kilos!
<Kilos> and
<Kilos> and
<Kilos> long time no hear about your side inetpro 
<Kilos> what revolution?
<NeRoboto> The Linux revolution.
<NeRoboto> In SA
<NeRoboto> Now
<NeRoboto> Grab your PCs and your swords
<Kilos> i started with 8.10 and havent used anything else on my pcs
<Kilos> currently use kde like most of the clever guys
<Kilos> just so i can seem to be clever as well
<NeRoboto> I use Gnome because I like pretty pixels.
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i left gnome when unity arrived
<paddatrapper> I thought I could load Linux on my PC at home, but turns out the HDD controller is not compatible... Known issue with that motherboard, luckily I hardly every use anything but my laptop
<Kilos> eish paddatrapper that sucks
 * NeRoboto strokes his chin
<NeRoboto> That does such
<NeRoboto> *suck
<Kilos> maybe an upgrade of the firmware can help
<paddatrapper> Maybe, but I think at this point upgrading the MoBo would be easier. It is about 6/7 years old by now
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> not cheap
<paddatrapper> true. never is
<Kilos> mobos not too bad its the ram and cpu that are hevy
<Kilos> lemme sleep some more so pro can come out of hiding
<paddatrapper> RAM I can salvage - DDR3, CPU probably could do with an upgrade
<paddatrapper> lekker slaap
<Kilos> dankie
<NeRoboto> Cheers
<Kilos> ill pop in for coffee
<Kilos> oh better take one with me
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> NeRoboto if you want some  say maaz coffee please
<Kilos> cyber coffee is very healthy
<NeRoboto> So some bots are allowed?
<Kilos> he does our meeting minutes etc
<NeRoboto> Ah. Can he speak Afrikaans?
<Kilos> haha sometimes
<Kilos> Maaz koffie asseblief
<Maaz> Eish Kilos  Die engelse het tot ons boeretroos oorgeneem. Vra asseblief in engels.
<NeRoboto> Haha.
<NeRoboto> Lekker man.
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<NeRoboto> Maaz are you open source?
<Maaz> NeRoboto: What?
<NeRoboto> Please don't be offended.
<Kilos> he is ibid in resources
<Kilos> in the apps thingie
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> repos
<paddatrapper> NeRoboto: https://github.com/ibid/ibid
<NeRoboto> Thanks.
<Kilos> how is it coming along paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> Kilos: I haven't touched it in a while. GSoC and varsity is taking up all of my time
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> whats the gsoc thing
<paddatrapper> Google Summer of Code, working on an open source HDMI to USB capture device
<Kilos> cool
<inetpro> paddatrapper: sounds very interesting
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm here now
<Kilos> hello pro
<Kilos> hows your family?
<inetpro> all in good health thanks
<Kilos> good
<inetpro> when are you going back to Aussieland again?
<Kilos> no money for that
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> cant go back till medical bills paid
<Kilos> govt wont let me in
<Kilos> ja groot ai!
<inetpro> at least they won't come here to hunt you down to extract the milk from your coffee
<Kilos> hahaha im waiting to see, they handed it over to debt collectors
<inetpro> damn!
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<superfly> NeRoboto: I'm in the US. I used to live in Muizenberg, work in town.
<vivus> superfly: what is the .org equivalent of youtube?
<superfly> vivus: I'm not sure what you're asking me
<vivus> there is an alternative to youtube for video hosting. 
<superfly> vivus: not that I know of, I'm afraid.
<superfly> vivus: video hosting is not as simple as one would think.
<vivus> it's a hosted solution IIRC. 
<vivus> not a self-hosting one
<superfly> vivus: I mean, there's vimeo, and dailymotion that I know of
<vivus> both of those are commercial, like YT
<superfly> yes
<vivus> maybe it was someone else who told me about it
<superfly> maybe Amazon has something?
<superfly> vivus: yeah, I'm not really big in that area
<vivus> I distinctly recall this site running on a .org domain though
<superfly> Maybe looking down the list of names here will ring a bell? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_video_hosting_services
<vivus> where are debian conference videos hosted?
<superfly> vivus: we host them ourselves
<superfly> https://debconf16.debconf.org/talks/6/
<vivus> under what domain?
<vivus> oh no, that's not it
<superfly> there's the service that PyCon uses
<superfly> uh... NextDayVideo ?
<vivus> that is the dude from chicago who does the pycon recordings right?
<vivus> yeah I can't seem to recall that site either. aah well, maybe someday I'll remember
#ubuntu-za 2017-07-06
<inetpro> good mornings
<NeRoboto> inetpro: Many mornings.
<Langjan> Hello all
<Langjan> How are all the pros?
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Kilos> they all ok i think, how are you?
<Kilos> i am in and out so could take a while to answer, be patient
<Langjan> Hi Kilos I'm fine thanks. How are you keeping?
<Kilos> im ok ty sir
<Langjan> Good! Happy to hear that.
<Kilos> got a little cat ian picked up on the tar road
<Langjan> Remember my hitch with Tbird hogging the whole screen?
<Kilos> was half the width of my hand now 2 months later she big and beautiful
<Langjan> Eish! Drown the thing before it grows up. 
<Kilos> oh yes
<Kilos> i always hated cats because they ate my pigeons
<Kilos> but this one is now my idol
<Kilos> she eats everything i eat
<Kilos> raw onion tomato, atchar etc etc
<Langjan> So nothing left for you to eat. Eish! Drown it. 
<Kilos> and very loveable but gets very cheeky at times then gets a good klap
<Langjan> Drown it. 
<Kilos> i hink she half wild cat
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> lmga!
<Langjan> Ok t bird
<Kilos> yes
<Langjan> Well a guy on the Mozilla forum suggested the answer
<Kilos> its their app ya
<Langjan> Delete all the .json files in the profile
<Kilos> inetpro take note^^
<Langjan> then it creates new ones on startup and problem solved
<Kilos> great im happy for you
<Kilos> what are you going to break next 
<Langjan> Was'nt mine but worse, it was somebody I helped. 
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Watch this space...!
<Kilos> weird how these things happen hey
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> yeah
<Kilos> only the guys that develope them normally know the workarounds
<Langjan> What's happening with Ubuntu on usb sticks?
<Kilos> they should have put the fix on google
<Langjan> Agreed
<Kilos> i have no idea anymore , been to slack to keep up with everything
<Langjan> Promises...
<Kilos> far behind in mails as well
<Kilos> what did i promise?
<Kilos> oh my
<Langjan> I was going to get one when 16.04 launches...
<Langjan> Don't lose sleep over it
<Kilos> we were supposed to order but it was a big rigmarole and fly also gave up
<Langjan> Got myself an external DVD writer, tired battling with us built-in dvd drives 
<Kilos> you need to show its for a special event etc
<Kilos> yes they better. mine in this lappy is broken as well
<Langjan> I went to Ubuntu Mate in my lappy, its a great OS but battled to get the DVD booted  
<Kilos> dont you use a usb stick to install with
<Kilos> its faster
<Langjan> No, I was there with you once but got rusted
<Kilos> once you have the iso you use unetbootin to make the stick and install stick
<Kilos> old 4g sticks work well
<Langjan> Is the stick then dedicated?
<Kilos> use disk utility to format it to mbr then unetbootin to do the rest'
<Kilos> it like having a dvd you can install from 
<Kilos> then you set the bios to boot from usb key or whatever usb thing the pc sees
<Kilos> should do an install in less than 7 mins
<Kilos> maybe a bit longer on a dual core pc
<Langjan> OK will make notes and try some time
<Langjan> Thks
<Kilos> anytime im awake you welcome haha
<Langjan> Those times are getting few and far between...lmga!
<Kilos> yeah sorry
<Langjan> No no, just joking
<Kilos> but just keep pinging and if i am connected it will break through the sleep barrier 
<Langjan> Just glad you're up and about, was glad to see you here
<Kilos> ty
<Langjan> How are your girls in Oz?
<Kilos> they ok ty, just hard being apart now after those 3 months so painfull even to chat all the time
<Langjan> Antoinette is in Melbourne at the mo on an arty trip 
<Kilos> easy place to get lost if you dont have a gps
<Kilos> massive city 
<Kilos> lemme go make coffee, everyone says it helps with headaches
<Kilos> hehe
<Langjan> Enjoy, hope it does!
<Kilos> its helps them get worse man
<Kilos> where you fell out the bus
<Langjan> Well thats what I thought, but you know the placebo effect?  
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> my head been quite good for some weeks now
<Kilos> so maybe the coffee is helping
<Kilos> hows your family oom
<Langjan> Juanita is recovering from what looks like bronchitis, but all is well
<Kilos> eish
<Langjan> I'm running to next door for a while
<Kilos> hope she gets well soon
<Kilos> ok
<Langjan> thks
<Langjan> already better
<Kilos> good
<Langjan> using only immune builders
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> expensive though
<Langjan> scuse me, chat again just now, I have to go install that repaired Tbird profile
<Kilos> ok
<Langjan> cheaper than doctors and antibiotics
<Kilos> yes
<Langjan> especially if you calculate side-effects
<Langjan> chat later
<Kilos> definitely
<Kilos> go well
<Langjan> Hey Kilos you still awake? 
<Kilos> yessir
<Kilos> eating pap and beef stew
<Langjan> Good! Lekker...
<Kilos> bad to eat late i know
<Kilos> what broke
<Langjan> Lmga!
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> I'm not using kde
<Kilos> jaja
<Langjan> haha
<Kilos> mate isnt bad
<Langjan> Have you ever given Mate a try?
<Kilos> gnome2 iirc
<Kilos> yes on 12.04 already
<Langjan> I'm pretty impressed with 16.04 on my laptop
<Kilos> mate is nice and fast yes
<Langjan> and full of features
<Langjan> and easy to use
<Kilos> but kde just has so much more that works without sukkeling
<Langjan> does mate sukkel? 
<Kilos> so what broke
<Langjan> Nothing
<Langjan> told you not on kde
<Kilos> yes i had to keep finding stuff i needed with kde its there
<Langjan> ok good, like what?
<Kilos> i cant remember man
<Langjan> sorry
<Kilos> maybe 3g connection stuff
 * inetpro fell asleep
<Langjan> oh ok maybe thats why it has'nt bothered me, dont use that stuff
<Kilos> maybe ill try it again sometime
<Kilos> my dual core desktop is a bit slow with 16.04 kde
<inetpro> oops, good morning everybody
<Langjan> Hi inetpro 
<Kilos> morning inetpro there was a pointer for you
<Kilos> how to fix Tbird that old men break
<inetpro> thanks Kilos but I've never needed that, seriously
<Kilos> delete .json and restart it
<Kilos> man you tried to help Langjan fix his remember
<Kilos> and he is still alive so could come ask how to again some time
<Langjan> Kilos, my lappie was slow and sluggish with Unity, then tried Lubuntu but with Mate it flies
<Kilos> yes gnome2 was lekker fast
<Kilos> lubuntu is hard work
<inetpro> addons.json  directoryTree.json  extensions.json  folderTree.json  sessionCheckpoints.json  session.json  times.json
<Langjan> inetpro, you never know when...that Tbird just started off with a bug and a very frustrating one at that
<inetpro> those ^^ are the files in my thunderbird profile folder
<Kilos> mine works lekker so im not even looking
<Langjan> Yes, I deleted them all then restarted Tbird and all was well 
<inetpro> good job
<Langjan> Thks to a guy on the Mozilla forum
<Kilos> Langjan you google for a solution hey
<Kilos> go to one of those sites you looked at and give them the fix
<Kilos> then you helping others in the future
<inetpro> another way would be to rename your profile folder and start a fresh session
<Langjan> Yes but then you lose all your mails and addresses
<inetpro> that's why you make backups
<Langjan> Kilos, I did post the solution
<Kilos> Langjan well done
<Langjan>  thks Kilos 
<inetpro> glad you resolved it Langjan
<Kilos> i maually start my Tbird everytime
<Kilos> some days i dont wanna look at mails
<Kilos> manually
<Langjan> So do I 
<Kilos> mails can be tiresome
<Langjan> inetpro, I usually backup the whole profile folder, then all is there. I assume that you can backup the mails and addresses separately? 
<Kilos> when i came back from OZ i just deleted over 400 without even looking
<inetpro> yep, look in the Mail folder
<Langjan> So that's why you did not reply to my important question. 
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> sorry
<Langjan> Jaja
<inetpro> when was this Langjan?
<Langjan> When he camee back from Oz
<Kilos> i still think i havent caught up the sleep from that 34 hour trip
<Langjan> Sorry talking to Kilos ine
<inetpro> what!? That long ago?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> he is joking inetpro 
<Langjan> I'm just pulling his leg
<Kilos> he never asks important questions
<Langjan> Goway!
<Kilos> hahahah
<inetpro> ai!
<Langjan> OK inetpro  thks for that. I could have solved the prob by backing up the mail folder and reinstalling the app
<inetpro> nope
<Kilos> lmga
<inetpro> reinstalling is not rarely needed
<Langjan> oh?
<inetpro> I mean is rarely*
<Kilos> is rarely needed
<Kilos> we nunderstand you just woke up inetpro 
<inetpro> if you rename the profile folder and start thunderbird it creates a new profile as if you have a new installation
<Langjan> Yes, then you copy the old mail folder to the new profile. Comes to the same, methinks.  
<inetpro> exactly
<inetpro> or you start thunderbird with the parameter "--ProfileManager"
<Langjan> Ok I get your point, dont reinstall the app just restart it without a profile
<inetpro> and then you create a new profile
<inetpro> see options on the cli with "thunderbird --help"
<Langjan> How to restart with parameter "--ProfileManager" ?
<inetpro> but you don't need that now
<inetpro> #JustSaying
<Langjan> no, just for future ref
<inetpro> google is your friend
<inetpro> if you want more info on that
<Langjan> Ok thks
<inetpro> --safe-mode is also very useful
<Kilos> lmga
<Kilos> at least google is someones friend
<Langjan> did you tell a joke inetpro ?
<Kilos> yes man
<Kilos> he always says google is my friend
 * inetpro too old to remeber any joke
<inetpro> remember as well
<Kilos> but when i try get fixes with google he ends up fixing the fixes that dont work and mess something else up
<Langjan> referring to the chuckle after --safe mode is useful
<inetpro> Langjan: I know :-)
<inetpro> just teasing 
<Langjan> He's a step behind as usual, the old man!
<Kilos> actually its been a while since i needed much help
<Kilos> since just after i started using kde i think and Tbird mail
<Langjan> You've been speeling all the while, no wonder
<Langjan> sleeping
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> Kilos: maybe the Vit C has helped improving your memory?
<Kilos> no man nothing breaks anymore
<inetpro> brain cells also growing back?
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> Mine also does not break when I dont use it
<inetpro> haha
<Kilos> lmga
<Kilos> stop it
<Kilos> you making me laugh me awake and its near bedtime
<Langjan> See what I mean by not using the thing
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Jy moet lekker rus my vriend
<Kilos> ek doen, dankie baie
<Kilos> never slept so much in my whole life
<Langjan> Bye inetpro and thks for the tip, as usual
<Kilos> he is actually a handy guy to have around Langjan 
<inetpro> anytime, nag oom
<Langjan> Very
<Kilos> been my saviour many times
<Langjan> Dankie inetpro 
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> ok guys ty for being there
<inetpro> good night Kilos
<Kilos> sleep tight and stay safe and well
<Langjan> G'night Kilos 
<Langjan> and inetpro 
#ubuntu-za 2017-07-07
<theblazehen> Morning
<Langjan> Hello all
<ebusuku> hello
<paddatrapper> Morning Langjan, ebusuku
<Langjan> Hi ebusuku and padd
<Langjan> paddatrapper, 
#ubuntu-za 2017-07-08
<Kilos> ai! the joys of a good internet connection
<Kilos> morning everyone
<Kilos> Fetched 291 MB in 3h 10min 24s (25.5 kB/s
<Kilos> now a reboot required
<Kilos> hellooooo inetpro 
<magellanic> anyone know if jawug still runs?
<K_K_N> hi all
<K_K_N> anybody know where I can get a DB9 to RJ45 Serial Console Cable?
<K_K_N> in the Durban or surrounding areas?
<sakhi> Hello #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<inetpro> Hallo
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos as well
<inetpro> ok, time to go sleep
<inetpro> good night
<superfly> 0_o had to take the cat to the vet today. they need to do a small operation (remove a small lump from her skin), and it'll cost minimum $1000
<K_K_N> evening all
<K_K_N> anybody know where in KZN I would be able to buy a Cisco Console Cable (RJ45 to DB9)
<K_K_N> ?
<K_K_N> I have a serial to USB cable need the above cable to configure a cisco router
#ubuntu-za 2017-07-09
<squish102> wow superfly, i'm glad i dont have pets
<squish102> i heard it was expensive
#ubuntu-za 2018-07-02
<inetpro>  /~
#ubuntu-za 2018-07-04
<Kilos> QA coffee on
 * QA washes some mugs
<Kilos> morning everyone
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<nsnzero> hi guys
<Kilos> hi nsnzero 
<Kilos> QA ty
<QA> Only a pleasure Kilos
<nsnzero> hi Kilos how are you ?
<inetpro> Kilos-: what's with the tail?
<inetpro> oh and hi as well :-)
#ubuntu-za 2018-07-07
<pavlushka> ping anyone?
<CraigZim> Hello pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello CraigZim
<pavlushka> CraigZim: I am just trying to compile a Ubuntu grade package for fun, you have any idea?
<pavlushka> s/a/an
<CraigZim> you have lost me on the Grade Package, what is that/
<CraigZim> ?
<pavlushka> CraigZim: sorry for the delayed response, Ubuntu/Debian packages follow strict/rigourous steps to build rahter than just "make & sudo make install", I meant that by grade.
<pavlushka> CraigZim: or in short ubuntu packaging, though I am looking for to create a PPA actually for primary testing
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: I package for Debian regularly. So shout if you have questions
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: he he he, how are you? I was looking for you inside :p
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: I'm good thanks. You? 
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: yeah, I am ok :)
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: I was just trying to upload a very simple package aspell Benagali spell checker aka aspell-bn as a PPA
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: yes
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: but can not find a complete/good tutorial for that
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: a tutorial on how to create a ppa or how to create the package? 
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: I am stuck on creating the package up to the PPA grade
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: here's the PPA skeleton, https://launchpad.net/~pavelsayekat/+archive/ubuntu/aspell-bn-git
<paddatrapper> https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/index.en.html
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: and I am trying to follow this, https://www.ebower.com/docs/ubuntu-ppa/
<paddatrapper> So what's the issue? 
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: stuck on 3.5 package_version_source.changes, how to format this file?
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: you build that file using debuild... You don't write that manually at all
<paddatrapper> dpkg buildpackage actually
<paddatrapper> Follow this - https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/index.en.html
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: my debuild -S result https://pastebin.com/nkznR4TE
<paddatrapper> So there are a couple issues:
<paddatrapper> 1 - it shouldn't be a Debian native package
<paddatrapper> (your version number should be 0.2-1)
<paddatrapper> 2 - Your changelog/control file has the incorrect distribution information
<paddatrapper> There's an unsafe symlink in the source
<paddatrapper> Remove debian/README.source
<paddatrapper> Remove the build depends on autotools-dev (it's an essential package anyway) 
<paddatrapper> Remove the angle brackets in the homepage link
<paddatrapper> Remove the comments in debian/rules
<paddatrapper> But the main issue is that your gpg secret key isn't accessible, so the changes file can't be signed
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: wow, ty, walk me through from the gpg issue please
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: you need to install your secret key on the machine you're using to sign the changes
<paddatrapper> How do you have your gpg set up? 
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: https://pastebin.com/hJsbF0TM
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: so you're missing your secret key from your gpg install. So you have the secret gpg key file anywhere? 
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: what it should be like?
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: https://pastebin.com/1Ue1KrnA
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: when you created your signature, did you export the secret key as a backup? 
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: I did but cant find it.
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: you'll have to create a new signature to sign with then 
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: new signature means another gpg key?
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: yup. Without the secrete key, you can't sign anything with that key
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: I can sign files with that key on my local machine but I am working on a vm and just copied the keys to that machine.
<pavlushka> s/machine/vm
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: ah then copy the built files (everything listed in .changes and the changes file) onto your local machine and run debsign on the changes file
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: tell me the other way around (me on parabola).
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: this isn't the best way to do it as it means you have your secret key on multiple machines, but export the secret key, copy it over to the vm, install it there and then rebuild your package
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: on my vm, https://pastebin.com/bB14wqXP
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: is that the vm you are building the package on? 
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: yes
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: cool. The secret key is installed. Rebuild and it should sign it no issue 
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: https://pastebin.com/Kp8uGUrT
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: cool. Now fix the lintian issues
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: are you pointing to your previous corrections? (me trying to understand)
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: yes. They're also the issues lintian is pointing out at the end of the paste you posted
<pavlushka> okay paddatrapper, I understand much less reading those as a starter, so will apply your suggestions first
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: ok cool. If you Google the issue and lintian, you should get a pretty good explanation on the Debian wiki
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: corrected the changelog error but lost in "control file has the incorrect distribution information"
<pavlushka> removed depends on autotools-dev
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: cat control ? 
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: https://pastebin.com/ieSQQ6JR
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: you need to provide a section and both a long and short description 
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: yeah, got it
<paddatrapper> If you need an example use apt source <pkg name>to get the source for a package 
